# Tankmangel ... Warum ist jeder DD ?



## Sir Wagi (7. April 2009)

Moin ^^ ...
Is das eigentlich nur auf dem Server Blutkessel so oder is gerade irgendwie Tankmangel ?
Heiler-Situation is etwas ähnlich, aber nicht so gravierend ...

Ich spiele eigentlich nur meinen Schurken, der is nun mal DD ... Neuerdings heile ich ab und zu mit der Resto-Schamanin meiner Freundin diverse Hero-Instanzen oder auch mal AK10 oder AK25 ... Und irgendwie is das Hauptproblem nie der Trash, der Boss oder die Wahl der Instanz ...
Nein, *die Tanksuche is* mittlerweile wie *eine Pre-Quest* Bestandteil einer jeden Hero-Instanz ...
Ständig liest man im /2 oder /4 Sachen wie "_Suchen Tank und Heiler für XY hero, dann go_" ...
Wenn ich "_dann go_" schon sehe ^^ Naja, whispern und Invite als Healer, alles schön ...
Kommt man in die Gruppe, sagt nett "_Moin_" ...
Und dann, welch Überraschung, sind die drei DDs zu 99% eine wild zusammengewürfelte Truppe aus Vergeltern, Eulen, DKs und Kriegern ...
Auch in Random-Raids für AK10/25 fehlen meisstens die Tanks, die Gruppe is voll von dmg-geilen Leuten, die eigentlich nur umspeccen bräuchten ^^
Besonders Todesritter scheinen eine Aggro-Allergie zu haben, aber auch so fällt halt auf, dass ziemlich viele "Hybridklassen" gerne DD daddeln ... Ich frage mich woran das liegt ?
Ist es so wichtig, bei Recount oder dmg-meter unter den Top3 zu sein in einer 5er-Grp ?
Hat man zuviel Angst / Respekt vorm Tanken ?

*Habt keine Angst ! TANKT !!!*
*Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...*


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. April 2009)

<--- ist grad am tank hochspielen ^^

siehe meinen DK unten
|
|
|
\/


----------



## Seryma (7. April 2009)

Weil ich mit meinem Schamanen nunmal nicht tanken kann!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (7. April 2009)

Situation ist von Server zu Server unterschiedlich. Meelee-DKs bei uns on Mass, aber genau so Defkrieger, Protpaladine. Einen Mangel gibt es meist nur an Fernkämpfern.


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. April 2009)

Ich war selber zwar nie praktizierender Tank (höchstens mal aushilfsweise), aber soweit ich mitgekriegt habe könnte es daran liegen, daß Tanks (und Heiler) grundsätzlich der Arsch und Schuld an allem sind. Das könnte dem ein oder anderen schonmal die Lust aufs tanken vermiesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (7. April 2009)

moin,

wie soll ichs vorsichtig ausdrücken......ich versuchs mal kurz zu halten (ist auf allen servern das selbe):

kurzum; ein echter tank macht keinen schaden, er tankt, genau wie ein heiler nur heilt.
ergo: in der pe nismeter-generation braucht man einen DD und das sind nunmal nicht die tanks, sondern auf dmg geskillte tankklassen.
und genau von den pe nismeter-freaks (die anscheinend selten ahnung von anderen klassen haben oder support) werden die
tanks und heiler noch angeschnauzt wo denn das problem sei, man müsse ja nur .. blabla...damit sie dann drauf nuken können.
mehr müssen sie ja meist nicht.

ich für meinen teil hab bemerkt, dass ich nicht zu heiler tauge, bekomme es nicht so hin.. als MH evt aber nicht Grp-Heal.
mal sehen, was mein tank nun schafft (also ich mit dem), wenn der 80 ist.

grüße


----------



## Treni (7. April 2009)

bei uns gibts dak eine probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noidic (7. April 2009)

Ob ich nun Hybrid-DD oder nur-DD spiele ist wurscht, ich möchte halt DD spielen und nicht Tank. Ich denke das sollte man respektieren.


----------



## Mini Vaati (7. April 2009)

ich würde ja mit meinem dk tanken,habe irgentwie zuviel angst was falsch zu machen,ich bin lieber dd wo ich einfach nur dmg machen muss

ps:ich finde den heiler mangel viel schlimmer


----------



## Fähnchen (7. April 2009)

Ich finde das heilen leider viel angenehmer wie das tanken....
Ich spiele nen Holypala, weil es einfach mehr spass macht und weil  ich es nicht mehr erhören kann wenn irgendwelche DD`s den Tank anmaulen, dass er mal bitte schneller machen soll..... (mami hat gesagt gibt essen in 15 minuten...)
da hab ich keinen bock drauf, also lieber hinten stehen und healen...
oder selbst mit nem DD zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber du hast schon recht, es gibt sehr viele Spieler die lieber Zahlen sehen als zu tanken/healen....
wobei du die "macht" eigentlich als Healer oder Tank vielmehr hast, da du die Gruppe sehr stark beeinflussen kannst

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (7. April 2009)

DD ist wesentlich einfacher als Tank...


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Mini schrieb:


> ich würde ja mit meinem dk tanken,habe irgentwie zuviel angst was falsch zu machen,ich bin lieber dd wo ich einfach nur dmg machen muss
> 
> ps:ich finde den heiler mangel viel schlimmer


Jep, letztens ein Tank in Festung der Stürme... der war so schlecht die halbe Gruppe ist immer gestorben bei den Trashpacks. Der wurde sowas von zusammen geschissen.^^ Aber so schwer wird das schon nicht sein.


----------



## Stormspeak (7. April 2009)

Mini schrieb:


> ich würde ja mit meinem dk tanken,habe irgentwie zuviel angst was falsch zu machen,ich bin lieber dd wo ich einfach nur dmg machen muss
> 
> ps:ich finde den heiler mangel viel schlimmer



naja healer ist schwieriger aber denke du willst was accountgebundenes habe 65 marken in 2 tagen gescahfft idem ich alle heros an einem tag gemacht habe weil... sie einen Tank brauchten :-D


----------



## dämonjäger (7. April 2009)

Also ich habe seid mitte BC auch auf Blutkessel gespielt, undzwar nur als Heiler oder als Tank; dann ists geil - nahezu immer instandinvites für die grade gewünschte instanz.
Ich habe nu aber auf einen anderen Server (Thrall) gewechselt, und da ist die Sache nicht so extrem wie auf BK. Es lieht auch daran, dass BK ein recht schmal bevölkerter Server ist.
Grüße
Krieta / Warpria
(Falls du mich kennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (7. April 2009)

Bei uns auf der ewigen Wacht findet man eigentlich recht schnell einen Heiler, aber um die Tanks muss amn sich prügeln. Warum ich als Druide nicht Tanke? Ich habe kein Tank Equip und auch keine Tank Erfahrung. Wie soll ich da Taken? Da bringt auch umspeccen nichts. Wenn die Dualspec endlich kommt kann ich mir immerhin eine Zweitskilllung als Heiler zulegen.


----------



## picollo0071 (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Aber so schwer wird das schon nicht sein.


Erst selber versuchen, dann reden. Das ist als würdest du einem EDV-Techniker sagen, was er zu tun hat, nachdem du das erste mal in einen Offenen Computer geschaut hast -.-


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Bluebarcode (7. April 2009)

Also bei raids hab ich selten das probelm tanks zu finden eher Healer.....warum das so ist weiss ich ganz genau. Als healer musst du den tank gehealt bekommen - sonst kannst du dich gleich verpissen, als Tank musst du critimmunität erreichen - sonst kannst du dich gleich verpissen - und als tank musst du die aggro halten sonst kannst du dich gleich verpissen - als dd brauchst du einzig und alleine schaden machen - du hast keine verantwortung für irgendwas (mehr, seit ccen nimmer in ist). Ich hab nen hunter als main, aber einen tank und einen healer als twinks - ich weiss wovon ich rede wenn dich als tank der healer anpisst dass du zu viel schaden kassierst, und als healer dich der tank anpisst dass du zu wenig healst...und die gruppe folgt dann gleich und haut auf dich drauf

Noch ein grund ist - als Tank kannst farmen vergessen (wo du mobs killen musst) du kannst questen vergessen, und im pvp bist du auch net erster (auch wenn tanks im pvp im moment die über zerstörer sind), und als heal kannst sowieso bei allem wo du was solo killen musst relativ scheissen gehn......okay zumindest ich als pala healer.

Dual-specc wird das ganze vllt ein bisschen entspannen...ich hoff es.


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jep, letztens ein Tank in Festung der Stürme... der war so schlecht die halbe Gruppe ist immer gestorben bei den Trashpacks. Der wurde sowas von zusammen geschissen.^^ Aber so schwer wird das schon nicht sein.


Vielleicht habt ihr da wirklich ´ne Niete erwischt, aber sowas liegt meist nicht nur an einem allein.
Ein Tank ist nur so gut wie die Gruppe hinter ihm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (7. April 2009)

Naja, wir haben z.B. zu viele Tanks in der Gilde .. Und da ist dann auch meistens einer on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub bei uns fehlt es eher an Heilern, weil ich öfters lese: "Heal für XY gesucht, dann go". Hab ich wenigstens kein Problem damit ne Gruppe zu finden ^^
Aber Tanks werden auch oft gesucht .. Ich tanke das Problem wird es auf viele Servern geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarthek (7. April 2009)

Erklärungsversuche anhand eigener Erfahrungen:

Vorab, ich als Feral Druide, kann notfalls auch als DD durchgehen, wobei ich jedoch das tanken bevorzuge, weil es mir einfach mehr Spaß macht.

Desweiteren bin ich ein reiner PvE Spieler, das heißt PvP ist für mich uninteressant weshalb ich großen Wert aufs raiden lege (kleiner Einschub: und Tanks in der Arena sind sowieso nicht der reißer). Jetzt ist es mir grade passiert dass meine Gilde aus irgendwelchen mir nicht bekannten Gründen auseinander gebrochen ist, und dass so kurz vor Patch-Release. Ein Argument der Ex-Gildenleitung war, es jetzt zu machen damit jeder noch genügend Zeit hat eine neue Gilde zu finden mit der er gemeinsam Ulduar raiden kann.
Jedoch wird jede etwas bessere Gilde die Ulduar-Raids plant bereits einen festen Tank und auch weitere Offtanks oder sonstige haben und daher ist es äußerst schwierig als Tank zu jetzigen Zeiten eine Gilde zu finden mit der man a) Spaß hat und b) auch was erreichen kann.
Mein Lösung war demnach mein nebenbei gefarmtes Second Equip rauszukramen, den Staub ein bisscheh abzuwischen und auf Moonkin zu skillen und mich jetzt auf die Suche nach einer neuen Gilde zu machen.


Eine andere Variante wäre natürlich, dass man für eine Instanz ja sowieso nur einen Tank und Heiler benötigt aber 3 DD's. Wenn es jetzt einen überfluss an Tanks gäbe, würde einer mit Sicherheit irgendwann auf die Idee kommen umzuskillen und als DD mitzugehen. Und wenn die Idee zu viele haben haben wir die momentane Situation.


MfG
Mordoc


----------



## i_boT (7. April 2009)

Kenne ich nur zugut.
Zum glück spiele ich selbst nur einen heiler und einen Tank weil mir dd einfach zu langweilig ist.
kann auch nicht verstehen warum soviele kein tank spielen wollen denn mir macht mein dk tank sehr viel spaß.
Aber es ist auch besser wenn es weniger tanks als dds sind denn für nen 25 raid brauch man gerade mal 3 tanks und  ca 16 dds anderst währe das kaum machbar.
In gilden ist es dann aber meist umgekehrt das keine tanks fehlen sondern eher dds zumindest bei mir immer der fall


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Erst selber versuchen, dann reden. Das ist als würdest du einem EDV-Techniker sagen, was er zu tun hat, nachdem du das erste mal in einen Offenen Computer geschaut hast -.-
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


Kann man ja erstmal üben in normalen Instanzen... dann geht das schon ich mein Healen is ja auch nicht so schwer. (ich spreche aus Erfahrung) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebarcode (7. April 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Bei uns auf der ewigen Wacht findet man eigentlich recht schnell einen Heiler, aber um die Tanks muss amn sich prügeln. Warum ich als Druide nicht Tanke? Ich habe kein Tank Equip und auch keine Tank Erfahrung. Wie soll ich da Taken? Da bringt auch umspeccen nichts. Wenn die Dualspec endlich kommt kann ich mir immerhin eine Zweitskilllung als Heiler zulegen.


als dudu tank brauchst du nur schurkenequip - und irgend einen stab - critimmun bist du über die skillung und das tanken lernst du recht flott - mit hero equip kannst du dann auch schon locker offtank in nax sein, und nach einmal nax10er kannst du offtank in nax25sein (wenn ein paar sachen droppen)....ich habs genau so gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argerius (7. April 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Moin ^^ ...
> Is das eigentlich nur auf dem Server Blutkessel so oder is gerade irgendwie Tankmangel ?
> Heiler-Situation is etwas ähnlich, aber nicht so gravierend ...
> 
> ...




Das ist für mich mit ein Grund mir dann doch nen DK hochzuspielen.
Abgesehen davon erhoffe ich mir davon, dass ich als Tank dann auch sehr oft mitgenommen werde
(Wenn ich mich nicht gleich total lächerlich mache in den Gruppen, weil ich total versage.).

Eins musst du aber auch bedenken.
Bald kommt das Thema Dual Spec und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass die ganze Situation sich wieder etwas entspannt.
Viele haben nämlich absolut keinen Bock andauernd umzuspeccen.
Sei es aus Faulheit,Goldmangel,Etc....

Dd zu spielen hat für mich zumindest nichts mit irgendwelchen E-Penis Vergleichen zu tun.
Es ist definitiv einfach sehr entspannend und macht mir zumindest sehr viel Spaß.
(Und da man um einiges weniger beachten muss als die Tank/Heal Kollegen auch sehr viel einfacher).

Wir reden hier nunmal von einem Hobby und in so einem wollen die wenigsten Stress.

Hauptgrund für mich keinen Tank/Heal bisher gespielt zu haben, ist z.B. eher das elendige und stellenweise sogar langweilige/langwierige hochleveln der Chars.
Ich weiß, dass man das nicht unbedingt nachvollziehen muss, aber für mich geht bei WoW der richtige Spielspaß erst wirklich los, wenn ich das Max. Level erreicht habe und mich endlich dem Pvp oder den Instanzen widmen kann.

Btw:

Du spielst genau wie ich nen Schurken und hast sicherlich auch deine Gründe dafür.
Überleg dir mal warum DU Schurke spielst und keinen Tank.
Vlt. hast dann deine Antwort auf deine Frage ;-).


----------



## Mirage001 (7. April 2009)

Wenn ein Tank gebraucht wird, zieh ich mein Sec Gear an (dafür hab ichs) und geh tanken....

Lernt man zwar nicht über Nacht, aber Übung macht den Meister....und für was hab ich nen Plattenträger, wenn ich den nur als DD einsetz.....Flexibilität ftw.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (7. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt ihr da wirklich ´ne Niete erwischt, aber sowas liegt meist nicht nur an einem allein.
> Ein Tank ist nur so gut wie die Gruppe hinter ihm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich war vor nem Monat oder so mit ein paar Freunden Tum Hero .. Nur den Tank kannten wir nicht.
Der Mage hatte bei Versengen schon die Aggro und ich bei nem Lichtblitz .. Und ja, ich hab ihn antanken lassen, denn er muss ja erst mal schaden bekommen, bevor ich ihn heilen kann .. Also trifft diese Aussage nicht zu .. Zumindest nicht immer. Und das lag bestimmt am Tank da ich weiß, dass die spielen können. War nicht meine 1. Hero mit ihnen.


----------



## Vågor1 (7. April 2009)

Heal und Tank haben ja immer mit die größte Verantwortung. 
DD's klatschen im Großen und Ganzen nur drauf was das Zeug hält.
Von daher denke ich das die meisten zuviel Respekt vor beiden Speccs haben 
oder einfach lieber nur rumdaddeln als engagiert mitzuspielen, denn selbst wenn ein DD mal nnen bischen pennt geht davon die Welt nicht unter.
Pennt ein Tank oder Heiler trifft man sich am Geistheiler wieder.
Ich will natürlich nicht sagen das DDs keinerlei Verantwortung tragen, aber wie gesagt, pennt mal einer ist es nicht schlimm...
Auf meinen Servern (Mal'Ganis - Ally / Der abb. Rat - Horde) hält es sich in Grenzen, man muss suchen aber eigentlich nicht allzu lange.

Ps.: Habe einen Palatank auf Ally Seite und überlege meinen DK auf Hordenseite auch zum Tank zu machen, denn es macht einfach riesig Spaß.

Also Leute, folgt dem Aufruf und tankt!!

Mfg
Vagor


----------



## Bierzelthocker (7. April 2009)

Stormspeak schrieb:


> naja healer ist schwieriger aber denke du willst was accountgebundenes habe 65 marken in 2 tagen gescahfft idem ich alle heros an einem tag gemacht habe weil... sie einen Tank brauchten :-D



Nochmal ums zu verstehen -> Du hast in 2 Tagen 65 Marken bekommen, weil du alle Heros an 1 Tag gemacht hast.

Nich böse gemeint, verstehe den Sinn nur nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:
Ich spiele selber nen Tank. Ich kann das Problem nicht wirklich beurteilen weil ich selbst Tank spiele. Ich schätze mal das viele den Tank/Heiler nicht spielen, weil diese Art des Spielens mehr Verantwortung für die Gruppe/Raid fordert.


----------



## Novane (7. April 2009)

Ich finde Tank eig. ganz cool vorallem so newbie DD´s die einen immer stressen weil sie immer den falschen angreifen:"Hoppla Spot ging daneben""oh sry nicht gesehen". ebenso als healer:"Oh cast war fast durch sry". Tank und Healer machen enormen Spaß aber es ist halt (bzw früher wars beim tanken so healen weiß ich nicht) anspruchsvoller wie als DD. DD einfach Tanktarget und wie ein verückter alle tasten drücken passt schon. Als Tank z.b. erstmal Aggro aufbauen auf diversen Zielen etc. war schon geil aber mit WOTLK is tanken viel zu easy geworden


----------



## Kantrana (7. April 2009)

Kann dir sagen woran das liegt.

1) Wie schon einer meiner Vorschreiber gesagt hat der Tank aber auch der HEiler grundsätzlich bei einem Wipe schuld sind!!

und .....

2) Tanken ist nicht so leicht! spiel mal einen tank und tank mal so nebenbei und schau bissel fernsehn. Das geht nicht. man muss immer alles geben den wenn nicht hat ein ddler Agro--> HEiler versucht den ddler zu heilen---> Tank bekommt zu wenig heal ,weil  z.B. 3-4 weitere mobs ja immernoch auf den tank einhaun, tank stirbt mobs hauen heiler um, Wipe. Als ddler muss man ja inzwischen auf nichts mehr achten. da läuft das ja nur so ab. Tank pult, Taste 1 AOE auf die mobs und weiter. Auf agro achten oder tankziel (fokus Target) angreifen, Ach wofür der tank hält die schon irgentwie und wen nicht auch egal sterb ich halt und flame den tank dumm an. 

Folglich ddler spielen ist leicht Tank spielen ist schwer (heiler auch aber meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach etwas leichter) 

Darum gibt es wenig Tanks wer will schon immer dumm angemacht werden von ddler wie garnicht verstehen das es eigentlich ihre schuld ist das sie sterben.

Gruß


----------



## picollo0071 (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Kann man ja erstmal üben in normalen Instanzen... dann geht das schon ich mein Healen is ja auch nicht so schwer. (ich spreche aus Erfahrung)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Heilen ist auch nicht so anspruchsvoll wie tanken (und ich spreche auch aus erfahrung)
Du musst als Tank auf alles schaun, angefangen vom eigenen HP balken, übder die Castbalken der Mobs, auf den Manabalken der heiler, auf ausbrechende Mobs, cooldowns, aoe Effekte usw usw.
Auf was muss mal als DD schaun? CDs, AoE Effekte. Fertig
Als Heiler: CDs, AoE effekte, Mana, HP der Gruppe. fertig


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Nach dem Dual-Spec wird sich eh alles ändern!


----------



## 13101987 (7. April 2009)

Aus dem einfach Grund weil man IMMER Schuld an allem hat.
Dann gibt es immer die ganzen Klugscheißer, die einem erzählen wollen was man falsch macht, mit ihrem DD 1000 dps in Naxx raushauen und angeblich alle reinzufällig einen Tank hatten der BT getankt hat und dann gelöscht wurde (wegen Hack, Mami, Papi usw. ).
Dann noch aus dem Grund, dass viele einfach Movementkrüppel sind und als Tank nicht zu laufen ist selten drin.
Dann muss man beim Trash noch drauf achten, dass alle Gegner vor einem stehen, man die Aggro hält, was einem die Leute die schon beim Anblick einer Trashmobgruppe ihren Blizzard casten schön schwer machen usw.
Und weil, wenn man sich über die Leute aufregt man gekickt wird, es gäbe ja genug Tanks die das mitmachen.
Weil man als Tank erst alle 80er Inis machen darf ehe die Heros auch ohne T7,5 Heiler gehen und ein DD auch mit 800 DPS nach Naxx genommen wird ohne dass er jemals eine Heroini von innen gesehen hat.
Sind viele Gründe die dafür Sorgen, dass wenige Leute noch Lust auf den undankbarsten Job in einem Raid haben.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (7. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich war selber zwar nie praktizierender Tank (höchstens mal aushilfsweise), aber soweit ich mitgekriegt habe könnte es daran liegen, daß Tanks (und Heiler) grundsätzlich der Arsch und Schuld an allem sind. Das könnte dem ein oder anderen schonmal die Lust aufs tanken vermiesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da is das Ding, wenn was schief läuft ist nie der DD der Overnuked schuld, sondern immer a) der Tank - warum hält die Sau auch keine Aggro wenn der DD nach 5 Sekunden alle seine CDs wegrotzt - und b) der Heiler - was heilt die Sau den DD der Aggro hat auch nicht .

Bin selber Tank, und krieg genau den Schrott so oft um die Ohren geschmissen das ich eigentlich fast nurnoch Gilden und Freundesintern in Instanzen gehe.


----------



## hunter22 (7. April 2009)

Ich sage mal wie es aus meiner Sicht ist.^^
Also auf lvl 70 war ich Tank und hatte dabei ne menge spaß 
aber wenn mal irgendwas passiert ist man gleich Schuld daran (zumindest in den Augen der anderen)
Mittlerweile spiele ich DD das ist wesentlich entspannter als zu Tanken und man bekommt nicht für alles die schuld.
Aber ich glaube der Tankmangel wird ein wenig nachlassen wenn Dual-Spec eingeführt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mfg Hunter22


----------



## Mirage001 (7. April 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Heilen ist auch nicht so anspruchsvoll wie tanken (und ich spreche auch aus erfahrung)
> Du musst als Tank auf alles schaun, angefangen vom eigenen HP balken, übder die Castbalken der Mobs, *auf den Manabalken der heiler*, .........




Gratulation, bist dann der Erste den ich kenne (mich nicht eingeschlossen) der darauf achtet....wenn ich mit meinem Priest on bin, naja, dann ist mein Manabalken das Letzte auf das geschaut wird von den Grp Mitgliedern.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Crime (7. April 2009)

Also das Thema existiert ja dauernd, grund ist meiner Meinung halt das Tanken und Heilen anspruchsvoller ist als nur Schaden machen den da ist man nur der gearschte wenn man zu wenig macht oder aggro zieht weil man nicht aufpasst.

Bin selber Tank und meine Erfahrung ist das:

1. Randoms sehr schwer zu Tanken sind da sie untereinander nicht das verhalten kennen.
2. Ich immer gern einen mir bekannten Heiler mitnehme weil ich weis was der kann.

So kann es sein das ich ne INI mit ner Random 1 Stunde drin bin wo ich mit der bekannten Gruppe nur 45min brauch.
Dann aber der Nachteil es geht den Randums mal zu schnell mal zu langsam sie wissen alles aber vergessen dann wenn man fragt wichtiges zu erzählen.

Ich versuche seit geraumer zeit nen Holy Prister zu Leveln aber das ist scheiße entweder schatten oder heilen, heilt man kommt man kaum vorran.

Dual Spec: Schöne sache nur die die sich dann TANK oder Heilskillung und EQUITMENT zulegen müssen es auch erstmal lernen. Zudem die scheiße das es erst ab 80 ist mit begründung man will die neuen nicht überfordern (sorry welcher neue hat schon 1k Gold????) und genau im LOW Level bereich wäre Dual Spec super für die die sich Twinks hoch ziehen müssen halt nur mehr sammeln um beide Skills mit klammoten zu versorgen aber sind kommen schnell vorran.


----------



## Gizmo911 (7. April 2009)

Leider ist es bei uns auf dem Server auch so, Tank und Heal mangel.
Ich spiele selber ein Tank und mich kotzt es manchmal auch an, das die DD immer nur am rummaulen sind, von wegen Aggro halten usw.
Ich muss leider den ganzen DD mal sagen das tanken nicht so einfach ist wie immer nur draufkloppen. Manchmal möchte ich echt gerne mal tauschen, die sollen sich mal an eine 4er gruppe ran stellen und danken, während ich meinen dmg auf alle 4 Mobs mache.
Ob die wirklich lang die aggro dann noch von allen haben mag ich zu bezweifeln.

Da DD einfach ist als Tank oder Heal möchte ich mal fast behaupten das sich einige einfach nicht der Verantwortung gewachsen sehen dies Chars zu spielen.


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Moin ^^ ...
> Is das eigentlich nur auf dem Server Blutkessel so oder is gerade irgendwie Tankmangel ?
> Heiler-Situation is etwas ähnlich, aber nicht so gravierend ...


ich spiele dk tank hoch.
ofr gehen einem einfach die dds am arsch.
pre q von hdz1? lolololol kennichnichtweissichnicht grp leve

und wenn man dann mal 3 leute gefunden hat, sind alle dudus eulen/fereals, alle priester schadows und palas vergelter.

kaum ist man drinnen, schreien die dd "GOGO ich hab nur eine halpe std zeit"
Der mage pullt, der hunter schiesst den aggroschuss, pet renn in den boss.
wenn man dann die situation nicht gemeistert kriegt, leaven die dds und der heiler, wenn ja sag ich dem heiler danke und kicke nach absprache mit ihm die schuldigen.

nach x wipes und 3 mal einen dd auswechseln, weil offgegangen oder geleavt liegt der boss und was kommt?
der offkriger wuerfelt dann auf sachen mit parry und dodge, der pala auf welche mit vert.

ja wollte mich auch mal ausheulen, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## rooky2 (7. April 2009)

Auf Malygos ist das zach als Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich spiel mein Tank gerne nur alleine in der Gilde wo wir nur 10ner machen haben wir 5 Tanks xD.

Richtig gute DD`s ist was schwer zu finden ist.


----------



## rooky2 (7. April 2009)

Auf Malygos ist das zach als Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich spiel mein Tank gerne nur alleine in der Gilde wo wir nur 10ner machen haben wir 5 Tanks xD.

Richtig gute DD`s ist was schwer zu finden ist.


----------



## Slavery (7. April 2009)

Ganz einfach, weil man als DD am wenigsten Verantwortung trägt und wer will schon Verantwortung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, ich entziehe mich übrigens dieser Verantwortung nich, spiel meine Heil-Druidin sehr gerne und auch mein Prot-Paladin is schon 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athlos (7. April 2009)

Bin selber Tank seit knapp 1 Jahr und auf dem server Norgannon gibt es dieses Problem eher bei Heilern.
Bin jetz auch dabei meinen heiler hochzuspielen


----------



## Grono (7. April 2009)

Liegt wohl auch mit daran, dass die Tanks meistens gildenintern ausgelastet sind.

Das Phänomen ist ja eigentlich, dass wenn ein Heiler da ist der Tank fehlt, hat man n Tank fehlt der Heiler....

Habe meinen Pala lange als Heal gespielt, dann für Ruffarmen auf Vergelter geswitcht und nun bin ich seit ner ganzen Zeit Tankadin....

Früher fehlte mir der Tank, heute der Heiler..... Vielleicht liegt es ja an mir :-)

Aber abgesehen davon, habe ich so rausgehört, dass die Leute teilweise wirklich Angst haben einen Fehler zu machen. Als DD fällt es nun mal nicht so auf, wenn man mal nicht bei der Sache ist. Da ist sowas bei Tanks und Heilern schon deutlicher und wird dementsprechend auch von der ganzen Gruppe kommentiert.

Ich für meinen Teil lerne immer noch dazu und nehme konstruktive Kritik auch an, man ist halt nicht als Tank auf die Welt gekommen. Nur schwachsinniges Geflame aus der Gruppe prallt bei mir einfach ab. Ich sag mir immer: Alles ausprobieren was der Char kann, sei es DD, heiler oder Tank... erst dann kann man mitreden. Und die Zahlen des Recount sind ja nun auch nicht alles. Was bringt mir der Imba-DD wenn Tank/HEal nicht stimmen -> nischt. 

Dementsprechend: Als DD nicht rummaulen sondern Hilfestellung anbieten wenn jemand noch nicht so häufig getankt/gehealt hat und als Tank/Heal einfach mal trauen und die neue Herausforderung annehmen!


----------



## Squizzel (7. April 2009)

Öhm es gibt zu viele Tanks.

Oder nehmt ihr in 25er Inis 5 Tanks mit?


----------



## NoFlame (7. April 2009)

die meisten wollen eben DD spielen und machen gerad mal bissl mehr dmg als nen tank
viele finden es halt "uncool" ein tank zu spielen weil sie ja den rießen dmg machen wollen


----------



## Sylfa (7. April 2009)

Also ich hab bis WotLK Bäumchen gespielt und hab dann auf meinen Schami umgewechselt welcher zuerst Verstärker dann Ele wurd. Und ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das man als Healer ausserhalb von Instanzen bloss dumm rumsteht und auf was zu tun wartet, man ist am Arsch wenn zB mal was farmen will oder so.
Nja der Schami sollt anfangs blossn Farmchar werden mittlerweile ist er Main, und das liegt _*NICHT*_ dran das Healen mir kein Spass macht sondern bloss daran dass man ausserhalb von Ini's, Raids oder Gruppenquests, für praktisch ALLES einen DD'ler braucht der einem bei was Hilft. Und das bei Endgamegear...
Das Einzige was das mehr oder weniger mittlerweile Verbessert hat ist dass es Zaubermacht anstatt Zauberschaden und Heilung gibt.

Nja jedenfalls soll das kein "Mimimi" sein sondern nur den Nachteil an dem Tank / DD / Healer - Prinzip erläutern und aufzeigen warum es mehr DD's gibt. WEIL SIE FLEXIBLER SIND!
Man skillt nicht gern um 50min zu farmen oder loggt dauernd um, weil der Mains nicht schafft, denn wenn sowas aufkommt hat man schon meist keine Lust mehr ehe man angefangen hat.


----------



## Chaosstep (7. April 2009)

Das mit den Tanks kommt auch auf die Zeit an wann du sie grad suchst...so ist zum Beispiel Wochende z.B Samstag Abends/Nachmittags schlecht (zumindest auf meinem Server so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) da zu dem Zeitpunkt die meisten Tanks mit ihren Gilden raiden sind. Aber kommt drauf an sind nicht immer die Tanks an manchen Abenden sinds die Heiler oder auch die Range-DDs. Als Melee-DD muss man schon lange warten bei der Member-Suche, falls man überhaupt mal eine Gruppe findet die noch Melees mitnimmt, geschweige denn Dks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Mein erster Beitrag *stolzbin* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ciaz (7. April 2009)

Weil es so viele Idioten DDs gibt, die nur auf ihre DPS achten anstatt auf die Aggro. Es macht halt kein Spass den Mobs hinterherzurennen... Ein Tankanfaenger ist hier halt überfordert und da auch keine Rücksicht genommen wird, bleiben die meisten halt DDs.

(Habe btw 80er Def Warri, 77er Protpala und 73er Feraldudu)


----------



## Spun_666 (7. April 2009)

weil tanken einfach keinen spass macht


----------



## Hunter1988 (7. April 2009)

Tankmangel ?!
Ich hab selbst als protpala gezockt hab aber kaum gruppen oder raids gefunden die noch einen tank brauchen. Im tool waren dann immer mehrer tanks.
Heiler gibts auf baelgun leider kaum.
Bin jetzt vergelter geskillt und finde viel schneller gruppen ^^


----------



## Gizmo911 (7. April 2009)

Tanken macht schon spaß, wenn man die richtig Gruppe hat und man aufeinafner Rücksicht nimmt.


----------



## Almasor (7. April 2009)

Der TE sagte : "Habt keine Angst. TANKT!"
Ich würde euch darum bitten es nicht zu tun^^
Wer Tank spielen kann, der soll es tun, aber wer es nicht kann der soll es doch bitte auch lassen^^
Palas, Druiden, DKs und Krieger sollen ruhig DD spielen, denn jeder sollte spielen was er möchte und bestenfalls noch was man am besten kann.


----------



## marenda (7. April 2009)

also ich bin selber dk tank und würde nieeeeeeeemals auf dd umskillen ich finde das leben als tank sehr viel aufregender als das eines dd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reldnak (7. April 2009)

Hatte meine Kriegerin von 0-80 als Deff gelevelt.
Naxx 10er war ich immer als Tank dabei, 25 musste ich immer auf Furor umskillen.
Hab meine Kriegerin in die Rente geschickt da ich als Tank nicht wirklich viele Einsätze hatte.
Furor war nicht mein Fall und somit ist mir auch die Lust vergangen.
Hatte als Deff nie Probleme beim Farmen und Leveln.

Lg


----------



## Natsumee (7. April 2009)

meistens sind es ja die tanks und heiler die selber ne grp machen und so fehlen dann heiler oder tanks für ne grp


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Mini schrieb:


> ich würde ja mit meinem dk tanken,habe irgentwie zuviel angst was falsch zu machen,ich bin lieber dd wo ich einfach nur dmg machen muss
> 
> ps:ich finde den heiler mangel viel schlimmer


die Übung machts halt. 
Wenn du mit deiner Gilde dann raidest und du mal nen Fehler machst, entschuldigst du dich halt im TS.
Denke Tank ist nicht so schwer wie die meisten immer denken.
Übung ist das wichtigste und zu wissen, was der Boss überhaupt kann.


----------



## Shuhun (7. April 2009)

Das Problem aus meiner Heiler- und Tanksicht, dass es an fähigen DDs fehlt und ich irgendwann mal keinen Bock mehr habe, DD-Twink-Nr.4 von einem Main-DD durch Instanz XY zu prügeln. Hatte Runs in denen ich als Bär in besagten dmg-metern an Platz 1 war und noch blöd angepöbelt werde, warum ich nicht gleich noch mit in weitere 5 Instanzen gehe, weil sie ja doch gerne noch Equipment bräuchten.
Heiler- und Tank-Spieler sind meistens die aktivsten Gildenmitglieder. Derzeit happert es gildenintern nur an DDs. Viele Schadensklassen haben halt noch ein paar Raidruns ihr Equipment komplett und sind satt von den Raids.


----------



## Deathknight3 (7. April 2009)

hmm, naja warten wir mal auf 3.1


----------



## Amitreus (7. April 2009)

Tank oder Healer, beide schwer zu finden.
Ich kann auch verstehen warum. 
Spielt mal einen Healer der ausserhalb des Raids noch farmen muss. Entweder man ist dauernd am umskillen oder brauch ewig die Mobs klein zu bekommen.
Da vergeht einem doch der Spass am Spiel. Zudem kostet es auch immer gleich 120G mind. 
Denke den Tanks ergeht es ähnlich.
Was bleibt einem anderes über wie Twink hoch zu ziehen oder dauernd umzuskillen?

Dazu kommt doch noch das dauernde Gemecker. Nicht einmal von den Tanks, die sind meistens recht vernünftig. 
Eher die DD´s die sich wie Idioten benehmen. Aggro ziehen, nicht richtig moven etc. Wenn sie dann verrecken...wer ist schuld? jedesmal das gleiche, es nervt halt.
Ich halte Tanken und Healen für schwerer und deshalb unbeliebter.


----------



## ´´´´ (7. April 2009)

Ich spiele einen Krieger und hab früher auch immer viel Spaß am Tanken gehabt
Tja, bis ich meine erste 80er hero ini getankt hab... DDs die keine Ahnung haben aber sofort mit AE loslegen wenn ich auch nur in die Richtung der nächsten mob grp schau
dann hab ich auf dd umgeskillt und bin damit auch zufrieden, dauert eben nur ein bisschen länger bis man eine grp findet


----------



## Resti (7. April 2009)

Howdy,
ich spiele seit einiger Zeit einen Defwarri, im Zuge der WOTLK-Raids musste ich allerdings feststellen, dass es immer wieder dieselben Leute sind, die in Heroic Raids tanken, und damit das beste Equip abstauben. Als Tank mit nicht ganz so gutem Gear hat man praktisch keine Chance, einen Raidplatz zu erhalten, da es nun einmal bessere Tanks gibt und der Anteil an Tanks die mitsollen immer geringer wird.
In einer Heroic Instance ist einer von fünf Chars der Tank, in einem 25er-Raid spätestens sinds idr nur noch 2 von 25. Rein rechnerisch fallen damit 3 von 5 Tanks einfach weg. Wenn man als Tank ohne Topgear beginnt, sich ernsthaft Gedanken ums Raiden zu machen, ist die einzige Alternative meist, auf DD umzusteigen, um nicht völlig nutzlos daher zu parken, denn wo in Heroic Instances noch jeder nach nem Tank schreit, will einen in den Raids keiner mehr haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, es sei denn man hat erstklassiges Equip. Eben diese erstklassig Equippten sind es dann auch, die in raids tanken und selbstverständlich das Vorrecht auf Tankdrops haben.
Mit Dualspec hat man natürlich die Möglichkeit, mal eben zwischen off und def zu switchen, aber die Kluft in der Tankgemeinde wächst durch die Tatsache, dass mit zunehmenden Schwierigkeitsgrad immer weniger Tanks Anteil an Raids haben können.
Eine Lösung wäre, den Bedarf an der Anzahl an benötigten Tanks in heroic Raids anzuheben, damit nicht jeder zweite, der noch in heroinis tankte, zwangsläufig zum DD umschustern muss.


----------



## Das Alpha (7. April 2009)

Die Erklärung für den Tankmangel findet man wohl in 3 Gründe:

1. Der Tank ist IMMER schuld, egal was die DDs verbocken, der Tank ist schuld daran, ob ein dd jetzt eine gruppe addet, ob er auf das falsche Ziel schießt und dadurch die Gruppe wipet, der Tank hätte ja aufpassen können/spotten/die gegner wegziehen können/ etc. 

2. Es verdammt schwer ist ans eq zu kommen als frischer Tank, wenn man z.b. eine schlechte Gilde hat und sich sozusagen von rnd Gruppen "ernähren muss", hierbei ist zu sagen, das die Tanks, welche in den ersten 2 wochen nach release von wotl richtig durchgezogen haben atm das beste eq haben.

3. Es fehlt nicht nur an eq sondern teilweise auch an Erfahrung, einen boss tanken ist natürlich etwas anderes als stupf Schaden zu machen (heilen ist schon anspruchsvoller *thx an alle heiler die uns arme Tanks am eben halten*).

Ein 4. aber nebensächlicher Grund ist das Tanken irgendwann langweilig wird (meine erfahrung) dan sattelt man eben wieder auf DD um um auch mal etwas mitzuklotzen, jedoch geht das ständige umskillen irgendwannn auf die Goldbörse. Auch ist tanken eine kostspieleige angelegenheit, wenn man bedenkt das der tank 2-5 mal so hohe ausgaben hat wie ein DD, und die Verzauberungen auch nicht gerade günstig sind.

Zusammengefasst: Verantwortung
                             Ausrüstung/Erfahrung
                             Langeweile/Kosten

Kopf hoch Tanks es wird besser werden! (kp wie aber ich hoffe es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## hanktheknife (7. April 2009)

> Is das eigentlich nur auf dem Server Blutkessel so oder is gerade irgendwie Tankmangel ?


Es gibt genug Tanks, aber wer will immer der Depp sein und dann noch im DamageMeter nicht auf Platz 1, das geht schon garnicht, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iyasmina (7. April 2009)

rooky2 schrieb:


> Auf Malygos ist das zach als Tank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Bin auch auf Malygos und finde mit meinem DK Twink nur selten Tanks für Heros oder sonst was. 

Mein Main (siehe unten) IST Tank und zu zeiten der ersten 80er auf unserem Server hatte ich auch mit dem ziemliche Probleme irgendwo RND reinzukommen, weil man einfach für den aktuellen Content nicht mehr als 3 Tanks braucht. 

Ich denke diese Ansicht entwickelt sich frei nach Murphy's Gesetz. Der Mensch behält immer nur die wirklich schlechten Dinge (in diesem Fall die nervige Suche) im Kopf und wenn eine Gruppe mal schnell zusammen gekommen ist, dann übersieht man es meistens!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



>>Nachtrag:<< 
Ich stand schon sehr oft an erster Stelle im Penis-Meter mit dem Tank. Aber ich denke, jeder der das Spiel ein bisschen versteht weiß, dass es besser ist wenn DDs da oben stehen. Mir persönlich ist der DMG mit meinem Tank WURSCHT!!


----------



## Trisher (7. April 2009)

Bei mir ist das Problem, das man einen DD meist auch sehr gut solo spielen kann und ich sehr viele alleine unterwegs bin. Aber wenn die Hybridskillung kommt wird das meiner Meinung nach alles wegfallen.


----------



## _-DaRoK-_ (7. April 2009)

also zum thema tanks machen keinen schaden...
dann guck dir ma nen gescheiten tank an...
fast 2k dps
das ist mehr als manch anderer low dd...xD
gogo alle auf tank umskillen xD
dann haben wa keine dds mehr^^

so far 

_-DaRoK-_


----------



## Arsokan (7. April 2009)

Aus meiner Sicht als Schutz-Krieger:
Das Problem ist weniger, dass keine Tanks da sind. Das Problem ist mehr, das Randomgruppen oft einfach nur nerven!
Genau so sieht das bei Heilern aus (auch wenn hier dazu kommt, dass die Klasse solo echt mießerabel zu zocken ist im Vergleich). 
Ich spiele derzeit Krieger, DK und Jäger. Krieger auf schutz nur für die Gruppe/Gilde und den rest auf DMG. Hatte zu Classic und BC Zeiten noch Heilpala und Priester gespielt. Die dümpeln im mom bei 70-72 rum. Die Queste mit denen zu machen ist echt kein Spaß. Mit DK/Krieger hieß es "Prima, 20 Eichhörnschen plätten, wo ist die nächste Gruppe zum zusammenziehen...". Mit den Priester biste da mühselig immer 1-4 auf einmal am machen...spaßkurve geht durch sowas schneller in den Keller als die Aktienkurse...Mit dem Pala geht es eigentlich, aber auch nur da der nen passables Vergelterset hat und umgeskillt wurde (ratet mal warum man im Levelbereich noch weniger Heiler findet als im Endcontent). 

Ich weis nicht wie es andere Tanks halten (Wortmeldungen?!?): 
Ich persönlich spiele den Tank nur für Friendlist und maximal mal in ner Gruppe wo mich einer der FL bittet einzuspringen. 
Das hat nichts damit zu tun, das ich "Arogant" währe oder wie andere das auch immer betiteln wollen. Es hat schlicht und ergreifend was mit der Tatsache zu tun, dass Heiler und Tank sich die tollsten Dinge anhöhren müssen/dürfen. Gerade diese Klassen spielen sich nur gut wenn man die Gruppe kennt. 

Und dazu kommen dann noch die erwähnten Spieler die nie auch nur ansatzweise eine dieser Klassen gespielt haben aber alles besser wissen und bei ihren Ratschlägen das meiste völlig durcheinander wirbeln und halbwahrheiten zugrunde legen (bestes Beispiel zu BC Zeiten: Lass dir lieber sdm statt refugium geben, machste mehr schaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

Dies sind für mich die Hauptgründe. Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber gerade heutzutage wo jeder gimp meint der Oberchecker zu sein bestätigt sich diese Ansicht leider all zu oft.


----------



## Druda (7. April 2009)

ich war selbst Tank, eher zu BC zeiten und es macht einfach keinen Spaß.
als Eule hat mans einfacher und es macht mehr Spaß.

zu dem kann nicht jeder Tank sein...manchmal ist es einfach nur eine Katastrophe >_<


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (7. April 2009)

Bei uns auf dem Server scheint auch ziemlicher Tank- und Healermangel zu bestehen. Und so wie ich das verstanden hab, wollen diese Rolle eben die meisten nicht übernehmen, weil man wohl meist gleich der Sündenbock ist, wenn was schief läuft.
Beispiel: Der DD ballert, noch bevor richtig angetankt wurde, seine ganze Feuerkraft raus, zieht Aggro und stirbt. In seinen Augen ist dann natürlich der Tank und/oder Healer schuld, weil dieser zu blöd dafür ist die Aggro zu halten, respektive den DD zu heilen, was er dann auch lautstark kund tut. Das wollen sich viele wohl einfach nicht antun.
Als DD gibts zwar auch mal Anschiss, wenn nicht genug DPS gefahren wird, jedoch wird man meistens deshalb nicht für einen Wipe verantwortlich gemacht. Also mir würde auch irgendwann die Lust zum Tanken oder Heilen vergehen, wenn ich ständig für die Fehler der anderen büsen müsste.


----------



## Nydwyn (7. April 2009)

Viele sprechen hier das Themda "Verantwortung innerhalb eines Raids" an.. Zu dem Thema kann ich nur sagen, das jeder eine in etwa gleichgewichtige Rolle trägt in einem Raid..


Ohne Tank -> Keine Möglichkeit für die DD`s die Mobs zu legen
Ohne DD's -> Fehlt die Schusskraft um Mobs zu legen.. Nur Tank+Heal wird nicht reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Heal -> Selbe Spiel wir bei den Tanks...

Fakt ist, das alle voneinander abhängig sind.. Und was nun auch viele sagen von wegen DD's sprechen "GOGO muss in ner halben stunde weg" .. Es ist einfach die viel größere Masse an DD's .. Je mehr Menschen es in einer Klasse gibt, desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit Idioten unter Ihnen zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir sind genau so gut Heiler und Tanks unter gekommen, die nichts konnten, aber dicke Fresse hatten und ständig am stressen waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde so eine verallgemeinerung immer sehr dünn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

_-DaRoK-_ schrieb:


> also zum thema tanks machen keinen schaden...
> dann guck dir ma nen gescheiten tank an...
> fast 2k dps
> das ist mehr als manch anderer low dd...xD
> ...


sowas wird nicht passieren. 
genau so wenig wie es passieren wird, das auf einmal genügend tanks vorhanden sind.
dd's wird es für immer am meisten geben, das is sicher!


----------



## Shizo. (7. April 2009)

Ich war mal Tank , aber das war nichts für mich.
Dann war ich immer Katze und höchstens 2nd Tank , weil
mir tanken einfach kein spass gemacht hat. Ich denke das muss
jeder für sich entscheiden.
Nun bin ich Eule und das macht mir Spass. Ich spiele ja kein Tank, 
was mir kein Spass macht, und zahle dann noch 13 &#8364; im Monat. Ist halt
ein Spiel und da will man Spass haben.
MFG
Shizo


----------



## marenda (7. April 2009)

> Tank oder Healer, beide schwer zu finden.
> Ich kann auch verstehen warum.
> Spielt  mal einen Healer der ausserhalb des Raids noch farmen muss. Entweder  man ist dauernd am umskillen oder brauch ewig die Mobs klein zu  bekommen.
> Da vergeht einem doch der Spass am Spiel. Zudem kostet es auch immer gleich 120G mind.
> ...


also ich als tank bin in raids/inis immer mit so 1100-1400 dps dabei da is auch farmen ohne gruppe einfach^^


----------



## Lord Nazgul (7. April 2009)

Warum alle DD machen? Ganz einfach:
Da fällt es nicht so auf, wenn man ne Lusche ist oder das Equip nicht ganz so stimmt. Bin selbst Tank und komm aktuell nicht vorwärts im Equip weil meine Leitung unter aller Sau ist. Aber find mal jemand der nen Tank einfach mal so mit schleppt, damit er sein Equip verbessern kann... beim DD fällt es nicht so auf. Er macht halt etwas weniger Schaden als die anderen und feiert sich über besseres Equip nach der Inze.


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. April 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Moin ^^ ...
> Is das eigentlich nur auf dem Server Blutkessel so oder is gerade irgendwie Tankmangel ?
> Heiler-Situation is etwas ähnlich, aber nicht so gravierend ...
> 
> ...


gibt nen ganz einfachen grund.. habe auch tank EQ (ziemlich schlechtes) und ich sehs net ein für die teile die man braucht als grundlage 3-4 stk je 1000g auszugeb en damit ich tanke.... und ans EQ kommt man als tank total schlecht... von daher, fu blizzard, wieso sollte ich nen tank spielen^^ ist halt so ist vielzu anstrengent... dd und heiler müss kaum was können^^ oda du kriesgt als dd genug healequip durch drops... aba das tank EQ dropt fast nie und wenn brauch das der tank und nix sec gearrolll^^


----------



## Mitzy (7. April 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> (…)
> aber auch so fällt halt auf, dass ziemlich viele "Hybridklassen" gerne DD daddeln ... Ich frage mich woran das liegt ?
> Ist es so wichtig, bei Recount oder dmg-meter unter den Top3 zu sein in einer 5er-Grp ?
> Hat man zuviel Angst / Respekt vorm Tanken ?
> ...



Woran liegt es, dass viele DD spielen?
Nun, einen DD zu spielen ist sehr einfach. Wenn ich an meinen Magier denke… Versengen, Versengen, Frostfeuerblitz… und jenachdem, ob was procct oder nicht, dann das mal benutzen. Ok, einige Ddler kriegen es trotzdem nicht hin- kann man aber nix machen.
Ist es wichtig- och, viele Leute nehmen das dmg-meter als Maßstab der Sozialität und Intelligenz seiner Mitmenschen in WoW.

Hat man zu viel Angst bzw. Respekt vor´m Tanken- nun, ich habe einen Tank Krieger, Tank DK und nun meinen Tank Paladin (alle Crit Immun und dümpeln bei Ausweichen, Parieren und Blocken- bis auf DK- bei 20% rum. Leben ist von 27k bis 31k vorhanden... Sprich, Erfahrung und bereit für Inis)- mehr oder weniger. Mein Paladin hat Tank equip, crit Immun, schöne Werte und ich war auch schon in einer Hero (Drak’Tharon) erfolgreich tanken. Ich warte auf Dual Skill und dann hab ich einen schicken Heiler und Tank…

Nun, warum gibt es so wenig Tank/ Heiler?
Im Prinzip leicht zu beantworten- sie gehen nicht mit „randoms“. Das hat den Nachteil, dass man a.) nie super gut spielen kann, da man nicht auf alles vorbereitet sein kann, und zum anderen lernt man niemand anderes kennen, was ich persönlich in einem MMORPG schade finde.

Was mir als Tank aufgefallen ist- viele Ddler gehen UNTER ALLER SAU equipt in eine hero Instanz. Das schönste war ein Schurke mit EINEM Dolch auf dem Willenskraft drauf war- oder ein Fury Krieger mit Zaubermacht auf den Waffen.
Oder ein Vergelter Paladin mit Schild… Ja, mit Schild- und NICHTS anderem. Die DPS, die ich als Heiler gemacht habe, war sogar höher- und sie bestand nur aus Richturteil und hin und wieder einen Heiligen Schock, um Gegner zurück holen (wir waren in VF hero).

Und wenn man dann sagt, die Leute möchten sich bitte equipen, wird man beleidigt. Ich habe mir gecraftet was ich konnte und auch ein paar Stiefel aus dem AH gekauft, weil ich einfach keine bekommen habe- und für Marken 2 T7 Teile. Warum soll ich also mit grün equipten DDlern, die Sachen von lvl 67 haben- oder doch schon grüne Sachen von 72 haben und nichts ausgeben wollen, weil das ja Gold kostet.
Als ich einen Schattenpriester, der mit mir Azjol Nerub hero wollte, gesagt habe, er möge doch bitte sein equip anziehen, im kompletten T0 mit grünem (wenn auch stilvollen) Dolch und Zauberstab mag ich nicht anfangen.
Der Dialog:

Priester: „Das ist mein equip.“
Ich: „Du willst mir nun nicht erzählen, du hast dir die Mühe gemacht, T0 zu farmen aber in WotLK nichts geholt?“
Priester: „Der char ist älter.“
Ich: „Ok, aber, nichts für ungut, mit dir möchte ich hier nicht reingehen. Ich bin kein DPS Fanatiker und ich finde es auch ein wenig blöd für dich- aber ich will hier auch durchkommen und nicht beim Trash wipen, weil du eine 300 DPS fährst.“

Daraufhin folgten wüste Beleidigung vom Priester und 2 anderen aus der Gruppe (gleiche Gilde). Ich gehe noch mit randoms in Instanzen, da ich dort auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe- aber, wenn sowas zu oft vorkommt (und es kommt oft vor), dann ist die einzig logische Frage:

Warum sich das antun als Tank?


----------



## Technocrat (7. April 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Moin ^^ ...
> Is das eigentlich nur auf dem Server Blutkessel so oder is gerade irgendwie Tankmangel ?
> Heiler-Situation is etwas ähnlich, aber nicht so gravierend ...



Tanken ist Streß pur - niemand hat im Run soviel zu tun wie der Tank, egal welche Klasse er ist und hat. Da ich zur Unterhaltung spiele, tue ich mir das nicht mehr an - bis 70 habe ich noch getankt, seither ist Schicht. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das viele genauso denken und sich sagen "soll sich doch wer anderes die Arbeit machen".

Deswegen aber Hut ab vor denen, die immer noch tanken: ihr seid die Besten!


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2009)

Nydwyn schrieb:


> Viele sprechen hier das Themda "Verantwortung innerhalb eines Raids" an.. Zu dem Thema kann ich nur sagen, das jeder eine in etwa gleichgewichtige Rolle trägt in einem Raid..
> 
> 
> Ohne Tank -> Keine Möglichkeit für die DD`s die Mobs zu legen
> ...


klar, nur habens die dds am leichtesten, und es gibt x mal mehr von ihnen. und verantwortung? dir muessen eine rota fahren. nicht mehr. mein main ist schurke
tank muss improvisieren, ist fuer alle verantwortlich, muss auf alles aufpassen.


----------



## Caymian (7. April 2009)

Liegt vielleicht daran das man gleich angemault wird, wenn ein DD oder der Heiler mal kurz Agro hat und das vielen auf den Keks geht.Liegt aber meistens an den DD´s weil sie nie antanken lassen oder einen mob attacken auf den der Tnak noch keine agro aufgebaut hat.(trifft natürkich nicht auf alle DD´s zu)

Was auch noch ist das manche vlt. Tank werden möchten aber das equip nich kriegen, weil sie ja zu schlecht sind für die inis aber in den inis dropt halt mal das gear das er braucht um besser zu werden aber so kriegt er es nicht also bleibt er DD.


----------



## Lordixzorn01 (7. April 2009)

Ich habe auch früher mit Herz und seele gern Tank gemacht. Aber seit dem jeder nur noch um den höchsten Damageaustoß spielt macht es keinen spaß mehr. Die meisten lassen einen noch nicht mal Zeit richtig anzutanken und hauen gleich rein und brüllen,wenns eng wir ,nach nen Tank der dann alles Richten soll. Deswegen Verstehe ich es voll und ganz das es Kaum noch Gute Tanks und Heiler gibt(Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Die meisten Tanks die ich sehe sind nur aus der not an Tanks Gebohren und haben leider Kaum die nötige Erfahrung.) Und noch ein Grund den ich sehe (meine Persönliche Meinung) sind die meist sehr hohen Rep. Kosten im verhältniss zu den anderen. Außer beim Heiler da sind die Mats für seine Mana schweine teuer Meist. Also wie gesagt das ist meine Persönliche meinung. Hiermit will ich niemanden zu nahe treten. Aber ich warte nur auf die zeit wo dann wieder ein neuer Thread aufgemacht wird wo dann stehen wird "Suche DD haben fast nur Tank und Heiler". Wenn Rechtschreibefehler dabei sind dann berichtet sie bitte denn ich komme gerade erst von der Nachtschicht. ergo Gute Nacht


----------



## Mightyskull (7. April 2009)

sollange feuerbälle den tank überholen..wird es immer schwer sein als rnd grp nen tank zu finden


----------



## Rellikss (7. April 2009)

Also in unserer Gilde bzw. bei uns auf dem Server ist es genau anders herum, da fehlen Rang-DD´s an allen ecken und kanten. Nur Melee´s gibt es nach wie vor in Massen.

Alleine in meiner Gilde:

8x Healer (5 davon Rdy für 25iger und besser, die anderen sind auf dem besten Weg dahin)
4x Tanks (3 davon 25iger Rdy, Rest geht auch mit großen schritten dahin)
5x Melee
4x Caster

Neue Member zähl ich mal noch nicht da Sie in der Probezeit sind...

Aber das ist übel, es finden sich nur noch Melee´s, möchtegern Heiler und Tank´s (welche bei uns auf dem Server eigentlich alle bis jetzt in Ordnung sind welche ich kenne). Rang DD´s welche ordentlich spielen findet man fast gar nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohana (7. April 2009)

Nun einer der Gründe warum es mehr DDs als Tanks & Heiler gibt ist wohl die Tatsache, dass man wenn etwas passiert immer Schuld ist, da haut ein dmg-geiler Mage sofort auf den ersten Mob ein schon bevor der Tank überhaupt an dem dran ist, der Tank spottet und baut Aggro auf, der Mage feuert wie ein Gestesgestörter Wyrmwelpe auf Extasy weiter auf den Mob, Overaggro(d)(t) den Tank -> Wipe.
Wer ist Schuld? der Tank, der kann nichts.
Herzlichen Dank liebe DGDD's!!!
Ich spiele seit langem einen Tank und werde den auch weiterhin spielen jedoch nur innerhalb meiner Gilde denn sollte da ein DGDD auftauchen, dann bekommt der ziemlich schnell etwas von dem lieben Onkel Raidleiter auf den Schädel.
Viele gute Tanks auf unserem Server tun das Gleiche weil wir es einfach satt haben von so vielen Kleinkindern zugeflamed zu werden nur weil sie ihre eigene Klasse nicht beherrschen und auch noch zu feige sind dies zuzugeben.
Ein anderer Punkt ist das Ausrüstungssammeln, während ein Tank die Crit Immunität erreichen muss & zusätzlich HP Stacking sowie Block/Parry/Dodge hoch halten muss so wird ein DD 80 und geht mal eben Heros, danach noch Naxx weil es so schön war.
Ich bin derzeit echt froh, dass diese DPS Disskusion da ist weil nun die DDs sehen wie das ist wenn man sich Mühe gibt und einem anderen ist das nicht genug!

Mit den Heilern ist das nicht viel anders.
Achja und zu eurem Dual Spec:

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß mit Leuten die "mal eben" umskillen weil es für die Ini gebraucht wird.
Dual Spec ist nett gemeint aber in Wirklichkeit eine Bestrafung aller ordentlichen Spieler.
Ich sehe es schon kommen, da hatt man dann wieder Heiler mit Dmg Equip und Tanks mit Off-Schultern weil "noch keine für mein 2.Spec Equip gedroppt sind"


----------



## Rabor80 (7. April 2009)

eine Heroinni:
4Mobs...alles Nahkämpfer zur Sicherheit um nich unnötig noch mehr zu adden gibts einen einfachen Feenfeuerpull

die normale Gruppe: wartet bis die Mobs beim Bär sind und lassen ihm etwas Zeit zum antanken danach kann
                               das Gemetzel locker flockig beginnen
                               einige DDs schalten lieber nen Gang runter wenn Omen die Alarmglocken läutet
Ergebnis: die Mobs sind tot, alle Leben und unplanmäßige Repkosten liegen Null

die "Spezialisten" Gruppe: kaum hat sich der Mob nach dem Feenfeuerpull in Gang gesetzt hört man im Hintergrund
                          schon ein verdächtiges Bruzeln und Knistern und dann......
                          wusch...ein Kettenblitz,Feuerball,Schattenblitz oder was derartiges saust über den Bärenkopf 
                          hinweg nun mit etwas Glück ist herausvorderndes Gebrüll nicht auf Cooldown wenn doch...
                          gute Nacht...

Ergebnis: DDs tot ,Heiler oom und der Tank liegt kurze Zeit später im Dreck 
               wer ist Schuld? klar der Tank der die Aggro net halten kann.....und dieser Gimp von Heiler welcher
               die DDs net geheilt bekommen hat....

Also wenn ihr mehr Zeit damit verbringt Tank und Heiler für ne Inni zu suchen als die Inni eigentlich dauert...
bedankt euch bei den Krachbumm DDs welche planlos in "Gogogo"Manier durch die Inni holzen wollen
und dabei den Tanks und den Heilern das Leben zur Hölle machen.

Denn bedenke auch ein Tank wird nicht mit t7,5Klamotte geboren....er muss sich die Tankausrüstung oftmals mühsam zusammensuchen...


----------



## Nydwyn (7. April 2009)

Ein guter DD achtet auf seine Aggro, achtet darauf das maximalste aus sich rauszuholen und ich denke auch das ist eine Verantwortung die man trägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar ist vieles eine stupide Rota runter rattern und mir ist auch klar, das man als Tank vllt etwas mehr zutun hat.. Dennoch darf mal nicht sofort anfangen zu pauschalisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sofern kein MD-Pull erwünscht is, warte ich ca. 5 Sekunden um dem Tank seine Aggro zu schenken und gebe ihm anschließend noch MD.. Wenn er immer noch Aggro verliert, liegt es nicht mehr an mir


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (7. April 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Bei uns auf der ewigen Wacht findet man eigentlich recht schnell einen Heiler, aber um die Tanks muss amn sich prügeln. Warum ich als Druide nicht Tanke? Ich habe kein Tank Equip und auch keine Tank Erfahrung. Wie soll ich da Taken? Da bringt auch umspeccen nichts. Wenn die Dualspec endlich kommt kann ich mir immerhin eine Zweitskilllung als Heiler zulegen.



Bist du auf einer anderen ewigen Wacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tankmangel kommt bei uns hin- und wieder auch mal vor aber an heilern fehlt es m.E. nach immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rofldiepofl (7. April 2009)

habe ursprünglich meinen pala zum tanken hochgelevelt, finde aber keine gruppe, hab deshalb auf heal umgeskillt, also von tankmangel kann man auf teldrassil nicht sprechen


----------



## Silvaran (7. April 2009)

Also ich BIN Tank. 
Aber bis da hin war es ein langer, harter Weg. Und ich WOLLTE früher nie tanken, war aber immer die Einzige, die auf Feral geskillt war und musste somit ran, wenn ich mal ne Ini von innen sehen wollte. 

Ich bin ganz offen: 
Was hab ich mir als Tank schon Dinge anhören dürfen - als ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung hatte. Und da muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen: Ich hab schon so einige Male echt die Lust verloren und wollte umskillen - ich hatte es echt satt. Mittlerweile weiß ich, wie es geht und tanke sicher durch jede Ini oder jeden Raid. Allerdings braucht man dafür Erfahrung - und die bekommt man nur, indem man sich auch Kritik aussetzt und tanken immer wieder übt. 

Ja - viele von den Kiddies spielen DPS-geile Klassen...und ich hab es mehr als einmal erlebt, daß Recounts zu den unpassendsten Zeitpunkten gepostet wurden. Obwohl ich mittlerweile sagen muss:
Ich finds mega angenehm, daß ich mich da ein wenig von der ganzen DPS-Kacke abmachen kann, denn ich hechel da dem Schaden nicht hinterher wie ein kleines Hündchen - mal abgesehen davon mache ich mittlerweile mit meiner Druidin mehr Schaden als Tank als einige DDs^^ - somit: Auch Tanks können Schaden machen^^
Und ich habe schon oft gesehen, daß Mages und Hexer draufgebratzt haben, da war ich noch nicht mal am Mob - damals zu Zeiten, als Feenfeuer noch nicht mal Aggro oder Schaden erzeugt hat....und die haben sich gewundert, warum sie im Dreck lagen...sorry, aber von solchen Kids hab ich die Nase voll, darum geh ich normalerweise nur noch mit Leuten aus der Gilde als Tank in ne Inze oder raide mit denen. 


Aber Heiler und Tanks haben nun mal leider die Arschkarte...obwohl sie die größte Verantwortung tragen (wenn es sowas überhaupt in einem Spiel gibt)...

Gruß


----------



## Mitzy (7. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Tanken ist Streß pur - niemand hat im Run soviel zu tun wie der Tank, egal welche Klasse er ist und hat. Da ich zur Unterhaltung spiele, tue ich mir das nicht mehr an - bis 70 habe ich noch getankt, seither ist Schicht. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das viele genauso denken und sich sagen "soll sich doch wer anderes die Arbeit machen".
> 
> Deswegen aber Hut ab vor denen, die immer noch tanken: ihr seid die Besten!



Schonmal einen Heiler gespielt? Keine feste Rotation, heilen nach Gefühl, decursen, laufen, heilen, auf die Umgebung achten- hmm... Gut, jenach Klasse sind einzelne Jobs schwieriger oder leichter. Aber ich als Tank, ob mit Krieger, Paladin oder DK, habe mehr "Stress" beim heilen als beim Tanken- wenn nicht genauso viel.


----------



## Pyrokara (7. April 2009)

Trotzdem DD-Überfluss und Heiler/Tank-Mangel spiele ich jetzt Shadowpriest. War lange Zeit Holypriest, aber irgendwann hatte ich es einfach satt, im Recount zu sehen wie 3 von 3 DDs zu blöd sind mehr als 1100 DPS in einer HC-Ini zu fahren. Vom Shadow sagt man er sei ein recht komplexer DD, aber ganz im Ernst, Schaden machen kann wirklich jeder. Naja jedenfalls jetzt: Shadowpriest und ich bin glücklicher denn je zuvor nicht mehr dafür verantwortlich zu sein, wenn die Bosse nicht fallen. Irgendwann geht mir eben auch das Mana aus wenn die Bosse nach 5 min nicht down sind (---> Loken, Wenn von mir in HdB HC erwartet wird die Blitznova durchzuheilen, dann erwarte ich auch, dass er in unter 2 Min liegt.).
Dasselbe gilt für meinen Protpala, hab auf Retri umgespecct. ENdlich beruhigt farmen können, keinen Stress mehr in Inis haben und trotzdem der Meinung seinen, seine Leistung zu bringen.

Mir ist einfach aufgefallen, dass fähige Leute die eine Hybridklasse spielen eher Tanks oder Heiler werden, wirklich Mangelware sind gute DDs.


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Tanken ist Streß pur - niemand hat im Run soviel zu tun wie der Tank, egal welche Klasse er ist und hat.


Naja, momentan ist das auf jeden Fall nicht der Fall. Bei den meisten Bossen muss man nur da stehen und aggro machen... + eben seine tankskills nutzen für weniger dmg usw.
Ich sag, dass es die Übung macht. Nach ner Zeit ist selbst das Aggro-halten von vielen Mobs nicht mehr schwer. Sagt mein Bruder, der is Deff-Krieger...
Heiler ist aber auch öfters bisschen stressig... z.B. Saphiron in Naxx. Geht aber trotzdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Technocrat schrieb:


> Deswegen aber Hut ab vor denen, die immer noch tanken: ihr seid die Besten!


Das auf jeden Fall. Ihr wiedersteht dem DPS-Wahn!


----------



## Pitysplash (7. April 2009)

Hi,ich denke das hat mehrere Gründe:

1)Angst Verantwortung zu übernehmen...Machst du als Tank was falsch ist die Gruppe hin.

2)Equipment-Tanks habens da relativ schwer.In einen Raid kommst du nur mit schon relativ gutem Equip rein,weil du sonst einfach zu viel Schaden frisst.DDs haben es da schon einfacher: Kaum 80 schon Naxx 10/25 leechen.Bei Tanks geht das nicht so wirklich,also gehen sie erstmal als DD mit um Tank Equip zu sammeln und merken dann,das DD doch gar nicht so übel ist.

3) Anerkennung: Ich habe in meiner schon längeren WoW Zeit,sehr sehr selten erlebt, das jmd sagt: "Man tankst du geil,du hast es drauf" etc. Beim DD anders: "Wow machst du damage,ist ja hart"- das ist Alltag.

4)Die Reppkosten.Jeder der schon mit relativ gutem/epischem Equip getankt hat,weiß was ich meineie Reppkosten sind einfach enorm.Das Problem haben die DDs im Normalfall nicht.

Grüße Schamö

Edit:Tanken ist definitiv schwieriger als Healen.Erst recht mit den Dps geilen Monstern im Raid/Inze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Schonmal einen Heiler gespielt? Keine feste Rotation, heilen nach Gefühl, decursen, laufen, heilen, auf die Umgebung achten- hmm... Gut, jenach Klasse sind einzelne Jobs schwieriger oder leichter. Aber ich als Tank, ob mit Krieger, Paladin oder DK, habe mehr "Stress" beim heilen als beim Tanken- wenn nicht genauso viel.


Jo, heilen ist auch ganz schön stressig, aber zur Zeit ist es eig. gechillt, finde ich. 
Vorallem im 25er ist es iwie voll gechillt. Wenn du da einfach mal gar nicht heilst, fällt das auch kaum auf. xD 
Naja, Naxx is auch sehr easy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Maly is aber schon schwerer dagegen. Da is das Heilen schon stressig!


----------



## Feuerkatze (7. April 2009)

Auf meinem Server ist es sowohl Tank- als auch Heilermangel. Mit meine Druidentwink (derzeit 71) tanke ich seit dem Scharlachroten Kloster, habe in der Scherbenwelt auch mal ein paar Inis geheilt. Aber wenn ich Heiler bin fehlt der Tank und umgekehrt. 
Aber man muss als Tank schon ordentlich was aushalten, nicht nur die Mobs die auf einen einprügeln, nein auch die Flames ("hee halt mal die Aggro" "lol, du musst den zuerst tanken, und den sheep ich dir nicht" )von den DDs die nicht auf die markierten Ziele hauen, oder zu früh losballern. Wenn man da kein dickes Fell (oder Platte) hat, ist das ganze eher frustierend. 

Letztens war auch nett: im allgemeinen Channel wird von mehreren verzweifelt nach einer Gruppe für den Nexus gesucht. Irgendwann haben die sich tatsächlich zusammengetan ein Druide meldete sich noch als DD und dann wurde nur noch ein Tank gesucht - ich melde mich. Port los in die Ini. Zusammenstellung der Gruppe: Schurke, Mage, Priester und zwei Druiden. Ich pulle den ersten kommt ein. "halt, wer heilt eigentlich?" 
Priester und zweiter Druide (Eule): "Ich nicht!" Bei mir stand nur noch ein großes Fragezeichen. Letztendlich hat die Eule geheilt. Wir haben zwar etwas länger gebraucht aber es ging. 

Aber: es ist eben nicht nur so, dass ein Vergelter, Eule, und Furykrieger nach nem Tank suchen, nein es gibt auch die Eule, Schami, Priester suchen Heiler Fraktion. Es bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass Dual-Spec bald kommt und auch genutzt wird (übrigens ab lvl 40 für die dies noch immer nicht mitbekommen haben).


----------



## IIIFireIII (7. April 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> ...
> Besonders Todesritter scheinen eine Aggro-Allergie zu haben, aber auch so fällt halt auf, dass ziemlich viele "Hybridklassen" gerne DD daddeln ... Ich frage mich woran das liegt ?
> Ist es so wichtig, bei Recount oder dmg-meter unter den Top3 zu sein in einer 5er-Grp ?
> ...



Aus Sicht eines DD könnte man wirklich schon sagen, daß man sich um jeden Preis bemühen muß, in den Top 3 ganz oben zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da der DPS Wahn immer schlimmer zu werden scheint, würde man sich als DD nunmal übelsten flames aussetzen, wenn man nicht in einer läppischen 5er heroic nicht mindestens 3,5k dps (ohne raidbuffs) fährt, wie es mitlerweile ja scheinbar wie selbstverständlich erwartet wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich habe mal angefangen einen Druiden auf Heal geskillt zu leveln, da ich mir dachte, daß man so jedenfalls immer fleißig Inis gehen kann, da ja "normalerweise" immer Heals gesucht werden.
Tja, während ich mich in den Gruppensuchen immer schön fleißig überall eingetragen hatte wurden nur noch DD Klassen gesucht und niemand brauchte einen Heal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Diese Erfahrungen über längere Zeit veranlaßten mich den Heal wieder einzustampfen.

Ebenso erging es mir mit meinem Schutz Krieger. Da wurden oh Wunder auch nur DD Klassen gesucht. Die Folge, Twink wieder platt machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist der Retri Pala die Klasse, mit der ich mit Abstand die meisten Inis gegangen bin. Teilweise wurde ich von mehreren verschiedenen Gruppen gefragt, ob ich mitgehen wollte. Sowas ist mir vorher noch nie passiert.

Diese ganzen persönlichen Erfahrungen haben mich dazu gebracht ausschließlich DD Klassen weiterhin zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber dies sind ja nur meine Erfahrungen, jeder macht ja irgendwie doch andere.

mfg
IIIFireIII


----------



## Narur314 (7. April 2009)

´´´´ schrieb:


> Denke Tank ist nicht so schwer wie die meisten immer denken.
> Übung ist das wichtigste und zu wissen, was der Boss überhaupt kann.


Seid WoTLK ist tanken tatsächlich keine Herausforderung mehr :/. Ich hoffe ja das Blizzar vieleicht irgendwann die SChwierigkeitskurve wieder anzieht. Glaub allerdings nicht das das vor dem nächsten Addon kommt, da hab ich allerdings auch wenig Hoffnung.


Wenn es so wenig Tanks gibt liegt das vieleicht daran das die Tanks (oder Heiler^^) immer als erstes angemault werden weil irgendein Fehler gemacht worden ist. Da kann ich mir ehrlich vorstellen das die meisten Tankanfänger da abgeschrekct werden, vorallem da die meisten Flamer selber wenig Ahnung haben von dem was der Tank falsch gemacht hat. Dann wird der Anfängertank eben angeflamt, anstatt das ihm jemand Tipps gibt wie er es besser amchen könnte. Versucht man dann dem TankTips zu geben(weil man hgrad mit DD oder Heiler unterwegs ist ^^) kommt dann von einem der DD'S schon wieder "gogogo", "Los schneller!". 

Aber um Hier mal ein bisschen Werbung zu machen. Tanken ist das beste an dem ganzen Spiel!

So Long Narur


----------



## Larmina (7. April 2009)

Heiler und Tanks sind nichts wo du eine sture Rota fahren kannst. Das und die Tatsache, dass wenn was schief läuft immer wir die blöden sind schreckt vermutlich viele ab. Aber ich würd um nichts in der Welt meine Holypriesterin nurnoch als Shadow spielen. Außer im PvP und farmen find ich DDs nämlich langweilig zu spielen.
Und naja mit 3.1 wird man sich vor schlechten Tanks und Healern kaum noch retten können. Weil heilen und tanken braucht übung und bis die bei den gehirnen ankommt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (7. April 2009)

Rabor80 schrieb:


> Denn bedenke auch ein Tank wird nicht mit t7,5Klamotte geboren....er muss sich die Tankausrüstung oftmals mühsam zusammensuchen...



Hmm und die bösen,bösen DD`s müssen sich ihr T7,5 Set nur kurz auf der Bank abholen sobald sie 80 sind?


----------



## Porthos (7. April 2009)

würden die meisten dd´s mal ihr hirn einschalten dann hätten die tanks und heiler auch mehr luft in den inis , aber es scheind ja grade mode zu sein das die spieler undbedingt platz 1 sein wollen.

besonders schlimm finde ich ist es in den ferien , da geh ich nur mit leuten die kenne weil tags über in ne ini gehen als tank oder heiler ist schon grausam.


----------



## kingkryzon (7. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Weil ich mit meinem Schamanen nunmal nicht tanken kann!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign und mein jäger au net so gut^^


----------



## shakeez (7. April 2009)

moinsen
regt euch doch nich über sowas auf.

jeder soll das spielen was er möchte und da ers nunmal viel mehr aggressive gemüter unter den wow spielern gibt sollen die bitte auch mal alle draufhauen. ach und das mit den zahlen...hehe....ich spiel nen holypala so halb naxx25 equip....zwischen 14 und 17k crits mit heiligem licht und mit siegel des lichts und dem richturteil fliegen euch die grünen zahlen über euren bildschirm dass euch die ohrens schlackern. meiner erfahrung nach liegt es meist nicht an den tanks...die heil ich hoch bis der kampf vorbei is (grün equip stört mich da nicht) ....aber wenn die dds mit grünem equip in ne hero wollen fehlt halt der dmg.....das liegt nicht am tank oder healer....aber so hat jeder seine päckchen zu tragen.

so far

gruß


----------



## Elicios (7. April 2009)

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Tank (3Jahre)! Nur nicht in random Gruppen! Wenn ich wie von Dir schon beschrieben lese „ Suchen Tank dann GO“ mache ich einen riesen Bogen außen rum. Dies hat nichts damit zu tun, dass man nicht gerne mit möchte, oder die Ini/Raid „soundso“ besuchen möchte, sondern vielmehr mit dem was einen zu 95% erwatet! Eine Gruppe die nicht weis, wie man zusammenspielt, DDs die pullen, DDs die sofort (vor dem Tank) dmg wie blöd fahren und dann einen die Schuld zuschieben, wenn Sie hops gehen! Für so was, hat man als halbwegs vernünftiger Tank kleine Lust & Nerven. Da lobe ich mir doch meine Stammgruppe! 
…und he, wenn die Stamm mal nicht geht, geht Tank, bei dem schönen Wetter ein Eis essen!

Zur Schwierigkeit des tankens… Spiele auch gerne nebenbei mal einen DD und dies ist Entspannung pur!


----------



## Rellikss (7. April 2009)

Das ist auch so ein Thema mit dem Equip, welches von vielen DD´s vernachlässigt wird. Wenn ich überlege wie lange ich gebraucht habe damit ich endlich mal halbwegs vernünftiges Equip für ne 25iger Raid zusammen hatte, wird mir schlecht. Anders beim DD´ler (Offi-Worri equip ist voll) das sammelt sich in nur einem viertel der Zeit zusammen -.-, und dann die angesprochenen DPS Geilen sind auch noch der Hammer... Deswegen gehe ich auch nur noch zu 95% Gildenintern als Tank mit


----------



## Dabow (7. April 2009)

Ich spiele meinen DK schon immer als Tank und seid WotLK ist dieser zu meinem Mainchar geworden. Angst vorm Tanken ? Niemals !!! Ich bin Tank aus Leidenschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevyr (7. April 2009)

Also ich hab einen Tank auf 80 hochgespielt,ohne irgendwo mal getankt zu haben.Jetzt habe ich es mal in BU versucht und ich tu mich da schwer drin.Vielleicht habe ich zu sehr "Angst" davor. Man hat meiner Meinung nach sehr viel Verantwortung und der bin ich (leider) nicht gewachsen.


----------



## Pitysplash (7. April 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Hmm und die bösen,bösen DD`s müssen sich ihr T7,5 Set nur kurz auf der Bank abholen sobald sie 80 sind?


Nein,die können sofort Naxx leechen.Und sag nicht "Nein",wenn mans schlau anstellt geht das,oft genug erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honkhorni (7. April 2009)

Im Moment hab ich grad nen Feral als Twink hochgespielt und mit dem machts mir wirklich Fun zu tanken.
Ich nehm immer nen Privat Healer aus der Gilde mit, damits da keine Probs gibt, und wenn da dann noch iwelche Random DMG-Imba-Roxxxxoorrs mitkommen und meinen sie wären die Pros dann kanns hald mal versehentlich passieren dass ich (natürlich nur wenn er (wie meistens) nicht das gemarkte Ziel angreift / spottet (DK`s ftw -.-) oder sonst was dämliches macht) das ich per Zufall grad CD auf Spott habe... und zwar genau so lange bis er tot ist. Tut mir ja schrecklich leid =).

Das tolle find ich ist, wenn man Tank ist, kannst du ohne Sorge sein dass die "dummen" DD`s zwar ne grosse Klappe haben aber wenns mal in ner Ernstsituation kommt wie Taktikbesprechung oder ähnlichem, auf den Tank gehört werden "muss". =)

Lieblingssituation: 
DD sagt: "Wir machens so und so dann kann ich böös DMG fahrn ihr werdet sehn."
Tank: "Nein, so ists besser und wegen dem und dem."
DD: "Aber..."
Tank: "Du darfst sonst gern selber tanken =)"
DD: "Na schön...." 

Tank 1 : 0 DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Wenn man noch nicht so lange tankt / noch nicht so gutes Gear hat, kann man jederzeit das hald in einer Instanz anmerken.
Wenn die DD`s schlau sind halten sie sich n bisschen zurück. Dauert zwar länger aber keine Probleme. Wenn nicht, selber Schuld, du hasts gesagt und es sind ihre Repkosten.
/Edit


@TE:
Ich würd eher meinen dass es bei dir jetzt am Server liegt.
Bei uns aufm Server sind die Tanks zwar auch in der Unterzahl (is ja immer so xD) aber meiner Gilde sei dank haben fast alle Heiler / DDs einen Tank als Twink. Naja ich bin ja auch einer xD.


----------



## Porthos (7. April 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Hmm und die bösen,bösen DD`s müssen sich ihr T7,5 Set nur kurz auf der Bank abholen sobald sie 80 sind?




nein müssen sie nicht aber bitte farm dir mal tank items zusammen so das man crit immun ist.

und nur komisch ohne nen vernünftigen tank kannst mit ja mal ersuchen dir items aus den inis zu holen.


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Nein,die können sofort Naxx leechen.Und sag nicht "Nein",wenn mans schlau anstellt geht das,oft genug erlebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wahrhaftig!
Als Tank oder Healer brauchste halt schon Equip, weil du sonst nichts packst. Wenn du aber als einzigster DD im Raid noch Grün bist, ist das nicht schlimm.


----------



## SixNight (7. April 2009)

Tank mangel herrscht bei mir auf Ony eig. nur bei Heroics


----------



## Technocrat (7. April 2009)

Ach ja, etwas, was ich schon immer mal loswerden wollte: wer findet, das es zuwenig Tanks gibt, sollte einen hochleveln statt zu maulen.


----------



## Porthos (7. April 2009)

Honkhorni schrieb:


> Im Moment hab ich grad nen Feral als Twink hochgespielt und mit dem machts mir wirklich Fun zu tanken.
> Ich nehm immer nen Privat Healer aus der Gilde mit, damits da keine Probs gibt, und wenn da dann noch iwelche Random DMG-Imba-Roxxxxoorrs mitkommen und meinen sie wären die Pros dann kanns hald mal versehentlich passieren dass ich (natürlich nur wenn er (wie meistens) nicht das gemarkte Ziel angreift / spottet (DK`s ftw -.-) oder sonst was dämliches macht) das ich per Zufall grad CD auf Spott habe... und zwar genau so lange bis er tot ist. Tut mir ja schrecklich leid =).
> 
> Das tolle find ich ist, wenn man Tank ist, kannst du ohne Sorge sein dass die "dummen" DD`s zwar ne grosse Klappe haben aber wenns mal in ner Ernstsituation kommt wie Taktikbesprechung oder ähnlichem, auf den Tank gehört werden "muss". =)
> ...




ist doch ganz einfach wie du schon sagst der tank sagt an wo es los geht wenn der dd die aggro haben will kann er sie haben , spätestens nach dem 2-3 mal wenn er wieder in die ini laufen muss weil er mal wieder im dreck lag merkt  er sich das oder sollte es zumindest


----------



## Super PePe (7. April 2009)

Ich lasse als Tank DDs, die Aggro fangen, aus Prinzip sterben, solange ich sie für Bosse oder Mobs nicht benötige. 
Wer Aggro als DD fängt und nicht weisz wie man sie wieder los wird, muss halt für seine Unwissenheit/Unfähigkeit zahlen...
Grundsätzlich ist es so ein DD der einen Heiler oder Tank als 1. oder 2. Char hat - bringt das nötige Feingefühl mit .. den Rest drückt man gleich in den Skat...
denn tanken ist was intimes, wie guter Sex - und wer immer 1. sein will wird bald allein sein .)


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Nevyr schrieb:


> Also ich hab einen Tank auf 80 hochgespielt,ohne irgendwo mal getankt zu haben.Jetzt habe ich es mal in BU versucht und ich tu mich da schwer drin.Vielleicht habe ich zu sehr "Angst" davor. Man hat meiner Meinung nach sehr viel Verantwortung und der bin ich (leider) nicht gewachsen.


Wie willst du das denn gleich können? 
Das ist nur so, weil du da noch keine Erfahrung und keine Übung hast.

Ich würde einfach weiter machen und nicht gleich aufgeben... Das lernt man schon und dann biste auch sicher drin!
Wenn du mal in einer Ini versagst, lernst du ja auch aus deinen Fehlern. Die Leute verstehen das schon. (die meisten)


----------



## Pitysplash (7. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ach ja, etwas, was ich schon immer mal loswerden wollte: wer findet, das es zuwenig Tanks gibt, sollte einen hochleveln statt zu maulen.


Und wenn man schon einen hat,der Top equipt ist und man mit dem Twink entspannt heroes farmen will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak47fatih (7. April 2009)

mahlzeit 
das meiste wurde ja gesagt wie die tanks keine lust haben.


aber warum muss den ein DD(schurke) diese tehma ansprechen ,was sagt der er spielt lieber seinen dd ,was machen die andern DD'S den die wollen auch lieber mit ihren spielen .

es wird ja von vielen angesprochen  dass das tanken einfacher geworden ist, als die Classic zeiten, stimmt auch aber die repkosten die und das nerft die meisten dds.

!!! noch was die dds wollen nur einfach drauf hauen ist einfach gesagt von den meisten hier aber ,wenn es dann hoch kommt sagen die  hier sich aufregen  LOL du macht ja nur 1300 dps und fangen an leute zu kicken .DMG machen ist auch net einfach drauf nuken


----------



## Larmina (7. April 2009)

Porthos schrieb:


> würden die meisten dd´s mal ihr hirn einschalten dann hätten die tanks und heiler auch mehr luft in den inis , aber es scheind ja grade mode zu sein das die spieler undbedingt platz 1 sein wollen.
> 
> besonders schlimm finde ich ist es in den ferien , da geh ich nur mit leuten die kenne weil tags über in ne ini gehen als tank oder heiler ist schon grausam.


/sign In den Ferien ists echt schlimm


----------



## Shany (7. April 2009)

ich schätz ma es liegt daran, dass a) auf dem tankt die meiste Verantwortung liegt und er dann immer der depp is, wenn der handelsübliche deppen-dd in die nicht spottbaren mobs rennt
b) die repp kosten höher sind, weil du immer auf die fresse bekommst, während ein magier kaum reppkosten hat, weil er (im idealfall) kein schden bekommt und seine Waffe net benutzt
c) weil du im solo pve ewig brauchst um einen mob zu killen

mein krieger is zum dd gezwungen worden, weil wir so viele tanks in der gilde haben^^, aber wir haben praktisch nur pala heiler --> kein gruppenheal


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ach ja, etwas, was ich schon immer mal loswerden wollte: wer findet, das es zuwenig Tanks gibt, sollte einen hochleveln statt zu maulen.


leider ist das leveln in WoW ziemlich öde.


----------



## neo1986 (7. April 2009)

*Tank hier hallo hier*

Werd aber so schnell net auf 80 spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Nevyr schrieb:


> Also ich hab einen Tank auf 80 hochgespielt,ohne irgendwo mal getankt zu haben.Jetzt habe ich es mal in BU versucht und ich tu mich da schwer drin.Vielleicht habe ich zu sehr "Angst" davor. Man hat meiner Meinung nach sehr viel Verantwortung und der bin ich (leider) nicht gewachsen.


BU?


----------



## Technocrat (7. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> leider ist das leveln in WoW ziemlich öde.



Das ist Geschmacksfrage und auch keine Entschuldigung dafür, das man einen DD spielt und sich über Tankmangel beklagt. 

"Weltverbesserung fängt zu Hause an!" - Pearl S. Buck, Nobelpreisträgerin


----------



## Super PePe (7. April 2009)

BU = Burg Utgarde


----------



## Contactman (7. April 2009)

Kurz zu mir, hab Tank, Heal und Range DD bis Naxx25 gespielt (soll nicht überheblich klingen), aber
ich muss sagen, wenn man alle Rollen mal gemacht hat, regt einen nix mehr auf^^ und man kann sich
ganz gut in die Anderen der Gruppe versetzen. 

Waren ziemlich viele Meinungen dabei, zu den ich mal was sagen wollte:

1. Die *Reihenfolge der Aktivität*: 1. Tank 2. Heiler 3. Melee DD 4. Range DD

2. Wenn ich als Tank oder Heiler angemacht werden, dass ich meinen Job nicht gut mache, dann geht mir das am A*sch vorbei

3. Mit dem *Dual Spec* ändert sich meiner Meinung nix, außer das es dann eine Flut von möchtegern Tanks/Heiler (ohne Equip) gibt

4. *Tank-Equip* bekommst du nicht unbedingt hinterher geschmissen, es gibt kaum Quest items die für Tanks geeignet sind
    Wenn aber ein Stoff-Teil droppt mit Wille/Int und Zaubermacht, dann können da DDs sowie Heiler drauf würfeln. Ein Tank Item
    ist das einzige welches sich durch spezielle Speccs auszeichnet (Deff/Dodge/Parry)


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Shany schrieb:


> ich schätz ma es liegt daran, dass a) auf dem tankt die meiste Verantwortung liegt und er dann immer der depp is, wenn der handelsübliche deppen-dd in die nicht spottbaren mobs rennt


das ist auch ein grund, aber ich glaube es liegt am meisten daran, *dass die leute lieber fetten DMG machen wollen. *



Shany schrieb:


> b) die repp kosten höher sind, weil du immer auf die fresse bekommst, während ein magier kaum reppkosten hat, weil er (im idealfall) kein schden bekommt und seine Waffe net benutzt


ich glaube das ist zu 0% der grund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shany schrieb:


> c) weil du im solo pve ewig brauchst um einen mob zu killen


dem stimm ich auch nicht zu. 
tanks machen mittlerweile echt guten DMG, um normale Mobs zu killen.
Vorallem Krieger, die haben auf ihre Tankfähigkeiten durch die Tankskillung sehr hohe Chancen auf kritische Treffer und hauen so oft 4k Schildschläge raus usw.


----------



## Blutdämon (7. April 2009)

also naja ich habn feral undn deff warri und spiele sie auch in heros und sonstigem gerne da ich als tank oftmals den arsch voll zucker geblasen bekomme xD
Weil seien wir mal ehrlich es gibt genug gruppen die so froh drüber sind nen tank gefunden zu haben nach 2 stunden suche oder so das sie ihm oft alles durchgehen lassen 
okay ich gehöre nicht dazu der sowas ausnutzt aber trotzdem ich finds toll xD


----------



## bluhme (7. April 2009)

Hab keine Lust hier alles durchzulesen xD Antworte trotzdem^^
Also bei uns ist es manchmal sogar so, dass uns DDs fehlen weil zu viele Tanks da sind, lol.

Naja ich denke mal es gibt mehrere Gründe warum die leute keine Tanks/Heiler spielen wollen..
1. Wenn die Gruppe stirbt ist immer einer von beiden Schuld, egal was war.
2. Es werden halt weniger Heiler/Tanks zB pro Raid gebraucht, deshalb gibt es auch weniger als DDs.. Wär ja auch doof, wenn man 10 Tanks findet aber nur 2 DDs.
3. Sind beide Halt doof zu leveln.. Und sich später zu equippen is auch irgend wie nicht das wahre.

Habe bis vor kurzem auch getankt.. Aber umgeskillt/gesockelt etc auf Katze weils bei uns wie gesagt zu viele Tanks gab und DDs fehlten :-P


----------



## Descartes (7. April 2009)

Tankmangel? heilermangel? an mir kanns net liegen ich hab mein 80er tank und nen 80er priester der nur wegen naxx25er vorübergehent shadow ist weil wir immer 2 heiler auf warteliste haben.

Und selber muss ich gestehen das ich keine inszen tanke wo mehr als 50% der leute random sind
(ausnahmen bestätigen die regel), weil wenn ich schon mein kopf hinhalte und die meisten repkosten habe,
möcht ich wenigstens nicht von so randoms dumm angemacht werden,
weil der schäferhund des nachbern mal ein puddel abgeleckt hat und dessen herrchen spielt ebenfals tank.

Auserdem nervt es mich ungemein, wenn mal wieder tanks und heiler das bestmöglichste equip haben müssen weil die DD mal wieder nur grün blau sind aber dann obsi 3D oder flickwerk machen wollen....


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> *Tank hier hallo hier*
> 
> Werd aber so schnell net auf 80 spielen
> 
> ...


ich glaube das is wayne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Porthos (7. April 2009)

Contactman schrieb:


> 4. *Tank-Equip* bekommst du nicht unbedingt hinterher geschmissen, es gibt kaum Quest items die für Tanks geeignet sind
> Wenn aber ein Stoff-Teil droppt mit Wille/Int und Zaubermacht, dann können da DDs sowie Heiler drauf würfeln. Ein Tank Item
> ist das einzige welches sich durch spezielle Speccs auszeichnet (Deff/Dodge/Parry)




und selbst das würfeln dir immer noch welche weg .

schon oft gesehen items is blau oder epic hauptsache erstma need und später sieht man das teil dann im ah .


----------



## Boehni (7. April 2009)

Huhu hab mir zwar nicht alles durchgelesen aber sag trotzdem was dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich war in BC immer Heiler auch mit Spaß und dem nötigen Ehrgeiz weil ich einfach eine Herausforderung wollte, aber das war irgendwann ausgelutscht.
Also hab ich mir gedacht spielst du einen Dk hoch und versuchst mal zu tanken ich hab zwar mittlerweile genug Euip und würd auch gern tanken, allerdings ist unser Raid mit Tanks überfüllt, sodass mir nichts anderes übrig bleibt als DD zu spielen und jedes mal umskillen ist auf Dauer auch recht teuer, daher freue ich mich jetzt schon auf Dualspecc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noboru (7. April 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> ... fehlen meisstens die Tanks, die Gruppe is voll von dmg-geilen Leuten, die eigentlich nur umspeccen bräuchten ^^


Und genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Selbst, wenn ich mit der Eule - wie du sagst - einfach nur umspeccen bräuchte, wenn mal wieder ein Tank fehlt.. Soll ich mich dann mit Caster-(teilweise sogar Stoff)-Klamotten in die erste Reihe stellen? Da hätte wohl keiner besonderen Spass dran, zumindest nicht lange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Umgeskillt ist schnell, aber entsprechendes Tank-Equip will erstmal mühsam zusammengefarmt sein (und was normalerweise passiert, wenn man als Caster Bedarf auf z.B. nen Ring mit Verteidigungswertung würfelt, lassen wir mal ganz beiseite, hust..) Und so ganz nebenbei sollte man sich vielleicht auch noch ein klein wenig mit seinem Aggro-Aufbau / Spottfähigkeiten auskennen. Mit - mal eben alle Bär-Fähigkeiten auf die Leiste ziehen und wild drauflosklickern - wird man ebenfalls niemandem einen Gefallen tun. Da wird auch Dual-Specc nichts dran ändern. 
Die wenigsten Krieger, Todesritter, etc. leveln mit Def-Equip, sondern suchen sich logischerweise die DMG-Variante der Quest-Belohnungen aus. Da geht man dann zwangsläufig die ersten Inis auch als DD mit - und die meisten bleiben dann dabei.
Ich denke, Tank spielt man aus Überzeugung. Dafür muss man einfach gestrickt sein und über ordentlich Verteidigung/Parieren/Ausweichen in jeder Hinsicht verfügen - eben nicht nur den Bossen, sondern vor allem den Flames der Gruppe gegenüber. Das hat mich jedenfalls bisher davon abgehalten das mit dem Tanken je (ernsthaft) zu versuchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagostyrian (7. April 2009)

Spiele selber ne Tank/Vergelter Mischung und spiele den Vergelter auch lieber
Hab auf 80 auf Tank umgeskillt, halbes Jahr lang getankt, dann auf Vergeltung umgeskillt. Es spielt sich beides einfach, beides macht gut Schaden (ja, auch der Prot *hust*). Vergelter macht in dem Sinn mehr Spaß, weil man flexibler ist. Du kannst als Vergelter zB in Tanksachen eher tanken als ein Prot in Offsachen Schaden machen. Die Sache mit "Tank-hat-immer-Schuld" ist bei mir nicht so extrem, manchmal aber auch extrem nervig (zB Loatheb, da bin ich im 10er auch mal in die Spore reingelaufen)
Die Verantwortung ist auch niedriger.


----------



## Descartes (7. April 2009)

Porthos schrieb:


> und selbst das würfeln dir immer noch welche weg .
> 
> schon oft gesehen items is blau oder epic hauptsache erstma need und später sieht man das teil dann im ah .



wenn es nicht sogar gedisst wird, mit den worten lol war ja deffwertung drauf....


----------



## cheekoh (7. April 2009)

am geilsten sind doch die palas die mit 63 sethekk tanken wollen mit zweihandaxt (3,60 sek) und siegel der weisen... entweder es gibt leute die können tanken oder nicht dann aber mit schild schwert und richtigem equip...


----------



## Bagrym (7. April 2009)

naja, mit tanks gehts mir momentan ganz gut, es sind die heiler die momentan alle in katze shadow oder vergayter-eq rumlatschen
ich meine schön und gut, jeder soll mal seine skills durchtesten wie es ihm am besten gefällt aber man sollte auch mal nen schritt machen für die gemeinschaft und mal heilen /tanken


----------



## Sequoja (7. April 2009)

Bei uns auf dem Server ist die Situation ähnlich, Heal und Tank werden immer gesucht.
Mein Holy Pala hat keine Probleme inv´s für HC´s zu bekommen. Ich denke wenn Patch 3.1 kommt,
werde ich mit Dual Spec auch auf Tank skillen. 
Mir ist schon mehrfach aufgefallen, dass es zwar viele Warri´s gibt, die aber oft nicht tanken wollen.
Meistens kommt dann der Einwand "bin nicht auf Tank geskillt". 
Ich denke mit Patch 3.1 wird es wieder mehr Tank´s geben.

Gruß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakhgard (7. April 2009)

Naja Tank Mangel ist verständlich vorallem bei PvP-Realms. Alle wollen dick Pew Pew machen und so wenig Aufwand wie möglich bei haben. Deswegen spielen sich dann viele Retris, DKs, Hunter und Feral-DDs hoch, da das Leveling mit allen von den mir aufgezählten recht gut geht und man im Raid dann sowieso seinen Schaden macht und teils echt leechen kann...


----------



## Schlons (7. April 2009)

Es gibt Tankmangel weil:
- DD viel "spaßiger" und "einfacher" zu spielen ist als ein Tank
- man kann als DD auch mal PvP / Dailies machen (ja, ich weiß... als Tank geht das jetzt auch schon, aber als DD gehts halt doppel so schnell)
- man kommt "schwerer" an Tankequip (einerseits wird man blauequipt nicht mitgenommen und andererseits muss man ja sofort wenn man 80 ist Full-Epic Tankequip haben)

mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein... aber da gibt es sicher noch so einiges...

Ich denke wenn Dual-Spec kommt wird der Tankmangel etwas geringer, aber nicht behoben.


----------



## Frankx (7. April 2009)

Da ich Früher mit vielen randoms Inis gegangen bin Als Heiler oder tank kann ich mich vor Invites für Irgendwelche sachen kaum schützen es gibt viele leute die einen Tank hochspielen.. Frisch 80 wird dann einem Vornkopf geworfen hey du bist nur Full Blue wir wollen lieber nen Epic tank und schwubs wird man aus der Gruppe Gekickt... das sorgt für Desinteresse  (ich sprech grad nicht von mir) Deswegen wenn Die Snobs Ihre Erwartungen an Anfänger Tanks nich so Hoooch setzten würden dann hättet ihr mit sicherheit auch mehr. wenn ich grad auf heiler skille habe ich immer nachsicht mit den tanks.... denn jeder fängt mal klein an!


----------



## Marius K (7. April 2009)

Es ist nicht das tanken sondern weil tanks gut sein müssen.ich war healer,war auch schon durch 80er instanzen und 1-2 heroes gut durch gehealt.Vllt. war ein blitzschlag in den blizz hauptrechner aber aufeinmal fragte mich jeder "wieviel zaubermacht haste,"oder"Lol hast ja noch net ein epic".dann war mein mut als healer dahin und ich skillte auch dd um.Als dd brauch man keine besondere ausrüstung,man geht einfach mit und keiner fragt dich nach was


----------



## Nirashen. (7. April 2009)

Naja ich kenne das Tankproblem.Habe mit Wotlk einen DK hochgezogen und wollte ihn tanken lassen.Da es zu dem Zeitpunkt aber DK's übermaß gab und man BK und BW nur als Blut DK mitkam ( Frost DK's konnten sich ja nicht so gut durch Todesstoß etc healen ).Dann halt als Blut DK auf 80 gelevelt.Auf 80 dachte ich mir kannst ja schön nun Heros abfarmen und Equip sammeln.Falsch gedacht.DDs und DK's gab es im Übermaß.Also war es nichts mit Heros abfarmen.Da ich beim lvln miterleben musste wie viel DMG DK Tanks in Instanzen bekommen haben , dachte ich mir das ist eh eine Equipfrage ob DKs tanken können ( in blauen Gear bekommen sie gut schaden wenn Parry und Haste nicht so stimmen ).Dann hab ich ein Prot Pala hochgezogen von Lvl 19 ( erst mal Anschluss bisschen verloren ).Auf 80 dann gleich getankt.Fand als Tank spielt es sich recht gut.Equip schnell zusammen gehabt und das tanken viel immer leichter.Nur...

Es ist total nervig, wenn DD's pullen, nicht antanken lassen wollen/können oder meinen sie können tanken.Das eine odere andere mal hab ich einfach den DD sterben lassen,weil es mir zu blöd war sie immer drauf hinzuweisen das ich der Tank bin.Manche Leuten können einfach nicht 10 min mehr investieren in eine Instanz zu bleiben nein man kann ja 2 Grps pullen, was den Tank mehr Arbeit macht und dem Healer eh.Daher umgeskillt da es mir zu blöd war immer im Speedmodus einfach überall durchzurushen.

Naja nun spiel ich einen Schamanen Healer und das gefällt mir wesentlich besser.


Ich denke mal auch das die meisten Tanks gildenintern gehen und du in Rndm Grps es viel schwerer hast ein Tank zu finden.


mfg


----------



## Liwanu (7. April 2009)

Hi,

habe ebenfalls zwei Tank Klassen - Druide und Paladin.
Der Grund für mich persönlich warum ich beide als Deff spiele, ist einfach weil es mir persönlich spaß macht.

Mit beiden habe ich schon alle Instanzen und Schlachtzüge durch und besuche trotzdem regelmäßig die Hero Instanzen sowie Raids. Den größten Vorteil den ich dadurch hatte, ist das ich mehr als nur eine Equip Art besitze. D.h. ich habe mit meinem Druiden - Tank, Heal und Eule Equip. Ebenfalls besitze ich auch viel vom PvP set. 
Das selbe ist bei meinem Paladin auch. Alle drei Equip sorten und zumindest das Vergelter pvp Set. 

Ich bin der Tank in einer Gruppe und man hat genau die Klassen dabei die einem etwas nicht wegwürfeln können. Bevor es also entzaubert wird, nehme ich es für mich.

Leider habe ich als Heiler und Tank schon sehr oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es einfach in Rnd Gruppen zur qual werden kann - am ende Farmt jeder nur noch Reparatur Kosten. Mit meinen Paladin der natürlich Platte trägt kann das schon ins Gold gehen. Könnte vielleicht auch einer der Gründe sein, warum es wenige Tanks gibt.

Zwingen kann man dazu niemanden, aber ich bin da sehr zuversichtlich, dass durch die Dual Skillung mehr Tanks und Heiler erscheinen werden.
Ich gehe selbst davon auch aus, dass viele Rnd Gruppen auf alles würfeln werden, wenn es zu der Klasse passt, aufgrund der Dual Skillung. Neues System neue Regeln?


----------



## Synid (7. April 2009)

Während ein grün/blau equippter DD seinen Schaden halbwegs bringt, bzw es durch besser equippte DDs ausgeglichen wird, braucht sich ein Tank nicht mal Hoffnungen machen mitgenommen zu werden.

Damit beginnt für viele Tanks der frustrierende Weg Ausrüstung zu sammeln. Oft wird man abgelehnt, oft wird man geflamed wenn etwas nicht hinhaut, sowas ist nicht gerade Spielspass fördernd.


----------



## RazZerrR (7. April 2009)

Ich denke das sich das mit Dual-Spec ändert.


----------



## Hitzedrachen (7. April 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Ich denke das sich das mit Dual-Spec ändert.



Denke ich auch, denn als Tank macht man einfach sehr wenig Schaden.
Da wird das farmen und erledigen der Quests zu echten Qual.

Mich persönlich hat das tanken auch nie gereizt in WoW, obwohl ich gerne Tanks und Heiler spiele.


----------



## Kuman (7. April 2009)

Irgendwie wird tanken hier dargestellt als wäre es das schwerste der welt. Ok, dmg zu machen ist einfach, aber wer als dd wirklich "Schaden" machen will, der kann halt net mit 1 Hand und Brain-AFK spielen. Ich habe selber mit meinem Druiden schon getankt und hehealt und so schwer ist es wirklich net. Auch der Tank-/Heilermangel wird übertrieben. Auf Kil'jaeden gibts fast schon zu viele healer (vorallem druiden), n tank findet man nach n bisschen suchen auch, nur range dd's sind irgendwie n bisschen mangelware.

gruß Kuman


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (7. April 2009)

also wenn ich grp suche ibn dann suchen die immer healer und tank bei uns aufm server ( Teldrassil )  und bei uns is das meiste problem die healer^^ 


<-- selber kann kein tank spielen wenn ich tanke dann wipet die ganze grp xD bin als dd geboren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (7. April 2009)

ne wird sich nix ändern solang die Gruppe dem Tank, der mit 2-handwaffe tankt, erklärt das er zwar den höchsten Wurf auf das item hat, jedoch das ja nur max. sec. need ist für einen Tank (ist ja nicht mal Defwertung drauf etc) ...


----------



## Descartes (7. April 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Ich denke das sich das mit Dual-Spec ändert.


Ich erwarte von dual-spec keine wunderlösung des problems, allein schon weil ich viele kenne,
die eher heiler skillen als tank bzw sich eine pve und pvp skillung anlegen.


----------



## i_boT (7. April 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Heilen ist auch nicht so anspruchsvoll wie tanken (und ich spreche auch aus erfahrung)
> Du musst als Tank auf alles schaun, angefangen vom eigenen HP balken, übder die Castbalken der Mobs, auf den Manabalken der heiler, auf ausbrechende Mobs, cooldowns, aoe Effekte usw usw.
> Auf was muss mal als DD schaun? CDs, AoE Effekte. Fertig
> Als Heiler: CDs, AoE effekte, Mana, HP der Gruppe. fertig
> Mfg Gabriel


Also ich weiß ja nich aber tanken ist ja wohl nicht schwer seit wotlk
Dachte anfangs auch es ist schwer aber man kommt so schnell rein.
Da ist heiler um einiges anspruchsvoller vorallem dann bei encountern wie sartharion3d wenn man sowenig heiler wie möglich dabei hat.
Tanken musst nur schaun das du den boss richtig ziehst oder so mehr aber auch nicht denn aggro ist ja wohl kein problem mehr seit wotlk
(und ich spreche auch aus erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



Super schrieb:


> ne wird sich nix ändern solang die Gruppe dem Tank, der mit 2-handwaffe tankt, erklärt das er zwar den höchsten Wurf auf das item hat, jedoch das ja nur max. sec. need ist für einen Tank (ist ja nicht mal Defwertung drauf etc) ...



ohja das kenne ich nur zu gut...


----------



## Ginkohana (7. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ach ja, etwas, was ich schon immer mal loswerden wollte: wer findet, das es zuwenig Tanks gibt, sollte einen hochleveln statt zu maulen.



Darauf gibt es ein 100%iges /Sign von mir.

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich mich früher auch immer über fehlende Heiler beschwert, darum besitze ich nun einen 66 Holy Priest(als Holy hochgespielt)

Als mich unterirdische & support-unfähige DDs angekotzt haben hab ich einen Hunter hochgespielt.
Ich bin der Meinung man sollte zwar alle Seiten betrachten nur leider tut das nicht jeder.




i_boT schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nich aber tanken ist ja wohl nicht schwer seit wotlk
> Dachte anfangs auch es ist schwer aber man kommt so schnell rein.
> Da ist heiler um einiges anspruchsvoller vorallem dann bei encountern wie sartharion3d wenn man sowenig heiler wie möglich dabei hat.
> Tanken musst nur schaun das du den boss richtig ziehst oder so mehr aber auch nicht denn aggro ist ja wohl kein problem mehr seit wotlk
> ...



Naja....wenn du bei 3D ansagst, dass die DDs maxdmg fahren sollen und besagte DDs ihr Hirn AFK stellen und maxdmg fahren egal wie stark Omen schreit, dann tankst du das nicht mal eben weg.

Und ich weiß nicht...irgendwie haben es unsere Addtanks alle schwer bei Sat3d, die Viecher kommen aus den Portalen bzw. spawnen und schon hängen sie an den Heilern oder DDs vor allem Bäumchen schaffen es immer schön Aggro zu ziegen wegen den Hots


----------



## Honkhorni (7. April 2009)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Hab auf 80 auf Tank umgeskillt, halbes Jahr lang getankt, dann auf Vergeltung umgeskillt.



Wie kannst du auf 80 n halbes Jahr lang getankt und dann auf Vergelter umgeskillt haben wenn das Addon grad mal 5 Monate raus ist?^^


----------



## Nexilein (7. April 2009)

Also auf Alleria geht es eigentlich. In letzter Zeit hatte ich sogar des öfteren das Vergnügen, daß DKs als DD mitgenommen wurden und dann versucht haben im kompletten Defgear Schaden zu machen....


----------



## Sir Wagi (7. April 2009)

Klar, der Dual-Specc wird das Problem nicht lösen, aber vielleicht den ein oder anderen dazu bringen, auch mal nich nur mit den anderen 2 DDs um Platz 1 im Ego-Meter zu kämpfen ^^ ...


----------



## Daywalker007st (7. April 2009)

Hi,

ich sehe einfach folgendes Problem ich wollte mit meinen DK tanken zum ersten mal überhaupt Equip war alles super Def über 540 HP 27k unbuffed Ausweich und Par auch ganz gut zwar noch nit top aber gut equip ist fast das beste was man so ohne naxx bekommen kann. Folgendes ich habe vorstart gesagt das es mein aller erstes Mal als Tank ist, naja nach dem besprechen des equip und so würde ich dann eingeladen (wir waren in Gun und VF Hero) lief auch sogar ziemlich gut bis auf ab und zu verlor ich mal die aggro und 2-3 mal starb ein DD bei beiden runs insgesamt die aggro verlor ich öfters mal hatte sie aber schnell zurück( Ein Wipe kam nicht vor). Naja und der DD der 2 mal gestorben meinte man Tanken kann doch nicht so schwer sein in den beiden Inis das müsste man doch nach 2-3 Trashmobs drauf haben und da dachte ich mir naja so eine Mist muss man sich nicht erzählen lassen. Wenn wir ständig gewipt wären könnte ich das ja verstehen.... aber nagut das ende vom Lied ist das ich einfach keine Lust mehr habe mich so dumm anfahren zu lassen also spiele ich lieber wie gewoht als DD....
Erspart ärger mit so Indioten

M.f.g
S.T

Aber mit der Doppeltalent verteilung werde ich mir die Tank skillung wieder zulegen nur ob unheilig oder Frost mal sehen was sich lohnt nach dem Patch


----------



## Descartes (7. April 2009)

Mich würd ja eher interessieren, wer die leute sind die immer wegen tankmangel jammern?
Ich würd mal drauf tipen es sind die leute, ohne bekannten kreis oder 
die es sich mit jeweiligen verscherzt haben /werden.

Und ob der TE selber, heiler oder tank spielt oder einer von massig DD ist.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (7. April 2009)

Ich bin Tank.

Aber ich bin nicht verfügbar für Randoms. Ich lache mir immer eins wenn ich lese
"Nur noch Tank dann go"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich könnte jeden Abend 5-6 Gruppen finden. Aber ich gehe nicht mehr Random, schon lange nicht mehr.
Wenn ich online komme werde ich eh instant von der Gilde Ninjainvited.

Marken brauche ich keine mehr. (Im Moment 204 in der Tasche, T7 Komplett und Waffen und Schmuck 
bis zum abwinken)

Ich gehe gerne in eine Ini oder Raiden. Aber nur mit Freunden. 

Der Tank ist zu 90% für alles was in der Gruppe geschieht, verantwortlich. Pullt er zu schnell, schreien
die OOM Leute, pullt er zu langsam pullt der Mage... 
Läuft ein Mob weg weil der Range DDler mal wieder lieber das *zweite* Ziel anstelle des Hauptziels bekämpft
oder Feuer und Eis von Himmel regnen *bevor* der Tank auch nur einmal gefurzt hat.
Wer war Schuld ? "ey, halt ma die Aggro alda !!111! "

Ausserdem, Tank mal den ganzen Abend und geh mal den nächsten Abend als DDler. 

Tanken ist fast schon Arbeit. Schaden machen ist Fun pur.

Übrigens: Threads dieser Art gab es gefühlte 20 in den letzten Wochen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (7. April 2009)

i_boT schrieb:


> aggro ist ja wohl kein problem mehr seit wotlk


Hab mich letztens in Naxx gewundert... ziemlich gleich nach dem Pull von (bäh... wie heißt der Drache vor Kel nommal... -.-)
hab ich dem tank einen 16k Heal reingedrückt und was passiert..? Nix der Drache hat nedmal gezuckt... Also Heilaggro gibts wohl nemme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komicus (7. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich war selber zwar nie praktizierender Tank (höchstens mal aushilfsweise), aber soweit ich mitgekriegt habe könnte es daran liegen, daß Tanks (und Heiler) grundsätzlich der Arsch und Schuld an allem sind. Das könnte dem ein oder anderen schonmal die Lust aufs tanken vermiesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Stimmt! ich selbst hab kein tank oder Heiler aber wenn ich im TS höre wie alle auf dem Tank oder heiler rumhacken weil tank nicht die Aggro halten konnte oder der heiler nicht hinterhgekommen ist weil jeder hinzel ein mob ranpullt anstat auf den Totenkopf mit dem krieger zu haun -.- Meine Favoriten dabei sind die Jägerkolegen die eine irreführung auf den Heiler anstat den Tank legen und dann eine "lol du kannst ja nichtmal dem die Aggro abnehmnen" zum Tank /whipsern oder offen im TS anderen die schuld für ihre Dummheit geben.Was zb auch merkwürdig ist: ein Stoffi hat aggro(sieht man ja im Omen) und ausser mir macht da einer was...meistens kommt dann ein totstellen/vanish what ever um nicht selbst aggro zu bekommen.... gute zusammenarbeit mit heiler/Tanks gibts eh nur wenn keiner stirbt und jeder mal mindestens ein epic drop bekommt und keiner rummeckern kann ôÔ 

Bei sowas hat keiner Lust zu Tanken oder Heilen egal wie IMBA der account ist den die supper DD´s bei Ebay ersteigert haben und meinen damit auch mehr über wow und die Spielmechanik usw zu wissen als Blizz himself 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (7. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Jo, heilen ist auch ganz schön stressig, aber zur Zeit ist es eig. gechillt, finde ich.
> Vorallem im 25er ist es iwie voll gechillt. Wenn du da einfach mal gar nicht heilst, fällt das auch kaum auf. xD
> Naja, Naxx is auch sehr easy.
> 
> ...



Naja, Naxx 10er nur mit 2 Heilern- da mal sagen "Ach, ich heil nich", da killt mich, glaub ich, mein bester Freund ;D
Und Naxx 25er sind wir zwar auch 5 Heiler-6 Heiler, wenn überhaupt, aber da geb ich auch lieber alles ;D


----------



## Nirashen. (7. April 2009)

"Irgendwie wird tanken hier dargestellt als wäre es das schwerste der welt."


Sicherlich ist tanken nicht das Problem.Aber es gibt halt viele Faktoren die einen nerven.
Wenn ich als Prot Pala am Ende der Inze sehe das ich im DMG Meter erster bin ( ich nehm ja DD's ja eigentlicht mit damit sie Schaden machen und der sollte wesentlich mehr betragen als der vom Tank ).
Das ist für mich aber das kleinere Übel.Aber dann immer dieser Flamer."Los können wir uns beeilen muss in 10 min weg", "Pull mal ruhig mehr,geht mir hier echt zu langsam" sind nur so ein paar Sachen die man sich als Tank anhören darf.


----------



## Micro(welle) (7. April 2009)

Der einzige Grund warum mein dk noch dd ist das ich nicht krittimun bin da nützt halt die tollste Skillung nichts.
Naja und wenn ich meinen Priester gerade auf dizi geskillt habe werden gefühlt immer nur dds gesucht und das Umskillen für randomraids is mir zu doof.


----------



## Sotham (7. April 2009)

Also genau der Tankmangel bzw. die wenigen guten Tanks, die ich in Heros dabei hatte haben mich dazu bewogen meinen Hexer an den Nagel zu hängen und eben meinen alten Protpala wieder zu spielen. Macht auch wirklich Spaß, allerdings finde ich, dass jeder das spielen sollte, was er gern spielt. Ein umgeskillter DD macht eben noch keinen guten Tank.


----------



## RazZerrR (7. April 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> die Gruppe is voll von dmg-geilen Leuten, die eigentlich nur umspeccen bräuchten ^^



Für Archavons Kammer würde ich nicht einen Gold ausgeben um umzuspeccen!


----------



## ShaPhan (7. April 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt, als ich noch einen Hexer gespielt habe, hab ich es nie verstanden warum man keinen Tank findet.

Hab dann selber einen erstellt, und bin auf diesen als Main gewechselt.
Nach einigen Versuchen mit Randoms bin auch ich zur Erkenntniss gekommen - NIE WIEDER RANDOM

Erst wenn manche DD`s ihre Arroganz und Selbstverliebtheit verlieren könnte ich wieder darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Schlamm (7. April 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Der Tank ist zu 90% für alles was in der Gruppe geschieht, verantwortlich. Pullt er zu schnell, schreien
> die OOM Leute, pullt er zu langsam pullt der Mage...
> Läuft ein Mob weg weil der Range DDler mal wieder lieber das *zweite* Ziel anstelle des Hauptziels bekämpft
> oder Feuer und Eis von Himmel regnen *bevor* der Tank auch nur einmal gefurzt hat.
> Wer war Schuld ? "ey, halt ma die Aggro alda !!111! "


Das ist doch der springende Punkt.


----------



## Zarox (7. April 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Öhm es gibt zu viele Tanks.
> 
> Oder nehmt ihr in 25er Inis 5 Tanks mit?


Ähm.. naja, 4 Tanks und einen Heiler. Sind es nämlich gescheite, kommt oftmals mehr DPS und Gesammtschaden rüber, als bei den Ich-mach-schaden-DD'lern! Zudem halten sie einiges mehr aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BtT:
Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde, entziehen sich die meisten der Verantwortung eines Heilers/Tanks, lieber im Falle eines Wipes den Tank/Heiler vollflamen und rumheulen. "Du bist so unfähig. Blablubb.."

Dafür gibt es eine ganz einfache Regel:
Stirbt der Heiler -> Ist der Tank schuld!
Stirbt der Tank -> Ist der Heiler schuld!
REST ist für sich selbst verantwortlich!

Tankmangel gibt es eigentlich nicht, ABER Tanks (ebenso Heiler) können sich aussuchen wo sie mitgehen. Vor allem wenn ihr Skill stimmt.

Besonders bei Randomgruppen weiß man nie welche Movementlegasteniker man erwischt, oder die dann mit Vorliebe auf Items "Bedarf" haben, einfach weil sie es tragen können, egal ob es ihrer skillung entspricht! .. "Ist fürs Secondequipt" .. "Fürs PvP.." etc.
Da überlegt man sich ob man überhaupt noch Random irgendwo mitgeht, oder lieber mit Leuten, die man kennt.

Mit einführung des Dualspec wird das noch schlimmer werden, weil jeder Spacko auf alles würfelt und als Argument sagen wird -> "Fürs Tank/Heil/DD Equipt"
Obwohl die sachen dann 100% auf der Bank vergammeln, weil sowieso nie die skillung angegangen wird, da ja bisher schon lieber keine Verantwortung übernommen wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer mit der begründung kommt: "Ich spiele keinen Tank, weil damit questen anstrengend ist", sollte es mal ausprobieren.
Als DD haut man einen Mob um.... Ich hole mir als Tank gleich 10 Mobs. und auf die Masse berechnet, dauert das genau so lange bis die liegen, als einen, noch einen und dann der nächste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt einige reine DD Klassen die können sich nur über ihren Schaden beweisen und wenn sie gut sind, werden sie immer wieder gerne mitgenommen.
Aber jede Hybridklasse, sollte mal darüber nachdenken welche Möglichkeiten sie haben, anstatt ständig im SNG zu flamen: "Nur noch Heiler/Tank gesucht, dann Go".

Gruß


----------



## Figetftw! (7. April 2009)

Naja jedem das seine oder? ich meine wieso sollten alle die es können tanken? ich meine jeder soll das machen was ihn spass macht ist schließlihc nur ein spiel und du kannst nicht erwarten das sich andere leute für dich verpflichten zu tanken nur um der gruppe zu helfen aber selbst keinen spass haebn.
und wo wir grad von spass reden ^^ du ahst keinen spass in einer gruppe wo ein dd zum erstenmal tank spielt und wenn er zwar tank gear hat .. total überfordert ist mit der aufgabe des tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann reiht sich ein wipe an den nächsten und man ist der buh mann obwohl man ja helfen wollte. Da haben viele keinen bock drauf
es ist nunmal so das du als tank & heiler die verantwortlichsten und auch anstregensten aufgaben in einer gurppe hast . Blizz hat zwar das tanken vereinfahct aber trozdem muss man sich die ganze zeit konzentireren wobei man als dd nur gechillt nebenher läuft und 1-2 tasten drücken muss. 
Also denk an die leute die tanken können und denke daran warum sies nicht tuen 

MfG 
Kringou 

Tank & Heiler aus leidenschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astiria (7. April 2009)

Weil Tanks immer die Blöden sind, hatte auch mal ein Krieger deff geskillt gespielt. Wenn man z.B. Mage und oder Hunter dabei hat, dann wollen die kein Mop aus dem Kampf nehmen. Wenn ich dann sag, das machts einfacher, dann kommen gleich blöde Sprüche zurück, von wegen kannste nicht mal 5 Mops gleichzeitig tanken. bla bla. Jetzt spiel ich nen Vergelterpala und bin glücklicher. Wenn Dualspeec kommt, nehme ich zusätzlich noch die Tankskillung, aber nur für den Notfall und nur innerhalb der Gilde, wo ich weiß das die nicht so ein geblubber von sich geben.

Grüße
Astiria


----------



## mathiie (7. April 2009)

du bist an allem schuld wenn die dds nix gebacken bekommen wenn der healer pennt immer wird mal vollgeflamed wieso man so schnell down geht obwohl der healer immernoch 100% mana hat also quasi gepennt hat...sowas merken sich andere dd´s und vermeiden es mit dir mitzugehen...da vergeht die lust auf tank aber sowas von


----------



## Ichtot71 (7. April 2009)

Um ehrlich zu sein warte ich sehnsüchtig auf 3.1 ich bin es satt immer 50g fürs umspeccn auf heal auszugeben, ich habe bis vor kurzem nur als Verstärker gezockt und dann fehlte abends im 10er ein healer ich skill um hb drauf und man siehe und staune 1 mal als healer in nem Raid und alles läuft Super kein Wipe vll mal OOM (hab das mit dem mana mangament noch nicht so ganz drauf) aber sonst lief alles Super, niemand hat sich beschwert, seit dem specc ich regelmäßig mal auf heal, also an alle die meinen das Heilen schwer ist skillt mal um hb drauf und probiert es einfach mal aus, so schwer is das gar nicht, geht aber erst mal mit Gilde.

Mfg ichtot

PS: Es auch mal ne nette abwechselung dazu schaden zu machen


----------



## Super PePe (7. April 2009)

wisst ihr das schlimme ist...
hier im thread sind eh nur tanks und leute die mehrer klassen spielen, gespielt haben. und die die es erreichen soll, tummeln sich im "Die geilste WOW waffe"oder so
...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichtot71 (7. April 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Naja jedem das seine oder? ich meine wieso sollten alle die es können tanken? ich meine jeder soll das machen was ihn spass macht ist schließlihc nur ein spiel und du kannst nicht erwarten das sich andere leute für dich verpflichten zu tanken nur um der gruppe zu helfen aber selbst keinen spass haebn.
> und wo wir grad von spass reden ^^ du ahst keinen spass in einer gruppe wo ein dd zum erstenmal tank spielt und wenn er zwar tank gear hat .. total überfordert ist mit der aufgabe des tanks
> 
> 
> ...


Dann hast du wohl noch nie einen Schamanen gespielt das is keine 2 Tasten klasse also überlegen bevor man etwas postet


----------



## Stonies (7. April 2009)

Also ich twinke mir grad nen Krieger hoch, hab sogar die 72 schon erreicht.
Geskillt bin ich tank, mit ms kann ich nit viel anfangen und fury wird mit dem nächsten patch eh tot sein.
Warum sollte ich Angst vorm tanken haben? :> Wer aggro findet darf sie behalten, und wer meint schon ne Saat / Kettenblitz / whatever in die mobs zu feuern wenn ich noch nit mal dran bin, der zahlt Lehrgeld in Form von rep kosten :>
Ist immer wieder ein genuss zu sehen wie nen dd von den mobs auseinander genommen wird, dannach fliegt auch in den meisten fällen nichts mehr richtung mob bevor ich nit dran bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn man sie nett drum bittet hält sich ja keiner dran, dann lernens sies eben auf die harte Tour..
So far..


----------



## Veits (7. April 2009)

Machts halt sowie ich:

Habe 3 Chars, Tank-Krieger; Heal-Schammi und Shadow.

Dann seid ihr flexibel und könnt auf das umloggen was gerade gesucht wird^^


----------



## Stonies (7. April 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich bin Tank.
> 
> Aber ich bin nicht verfügbar für Randoms. Ich lache mir immer eins wenn ich lese
> "Nur noch Tank dann go"
> ...




/sign :>


----------



## Jodu (7. April 2009)

ja es ist scheinbar einfach so, dass es deutlich unbequemer ist, Tank oder Heiler zu spielen. Ich habe meinen Druiden von 1-70 bzw von 10-70 nur als healer durchgespielt, was zwischendurch wirklich nicht sonderlich spaßig war. Auf 70 angekommen hatte ich dann einen Healgear, welcher aus T5 und ZA krempel bestand und einen Tankgear, der größtenteils aus Kara- und Heroitems bestand. Aber hier fing dann auch schon das Problem an, was hier ja schon genannt wurde....Man ist immer und an allem Schuld, man kann nur schlecht die Daily-Quests abfarmen und das leveln von 70 richtung 80 war wieder todlangweilig, weil man eben nicht den schaden fahren kann, wie ein DD. Wenn sich dann die Mühe, die man investiert um in den jeweiligen levelgebieten ein guter Heiler/Tank zu sein, nicht mal in einem Funken dankbarkeit der Mitspieler ausdrückt, nervt das schon ziemlich. Dies fällt besonders auf, wenn man dann im /1  /2 oder /4 channel liest "lfm heiler/tank, dann go!", sich als interessierter spieler natürlich meldet, eingeladen wird und dann von einem der anderen Gruppenmitgliedern direkt zu hören bekommt "kick den, der kann  nix". Ich denke einige Heiler oder Tanks unter euch werden diese Situation sicherlich kennen.

Fairer Weise muss ich aber doch sagen, dass das spielen als Heiler deutlich angenehmer geworden ist und möchte deshalb allen Hybridspielern einmal raten, dass  heilen einmal auszuprobieren. Es mag zwar langweilig klingen, immer hinter der Gruppe zu stehen und nur darauf zu achten, dass gewisse grüne balken nicht auf 0 sinken, allerdings hat man immer die absolute übersicht über den kampf und kann, mit gewisser klassenkenntnis, die gruppe gut koordinieren und so manchen Kampf entscheidend beeinflussen.

bis dann!

jodu


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Naja, Naxx 10er nur mit 2 Heilern- da mal sagen "Ach, ich heil nich", da killt mich, glaub ich, mein bester Freund ;D
> Und Naxx 25er sind wir zwar auch 5 Heiler-6 Heiler, wenn überhaupt, aber da geb ich auch lieber alles ;D


habe ja gesagt im 25er.
alles geben zu ich auch, aber es würde nicht viel passieren wenn du es nicht machst.


----------



## Melz (7. April 2009)

Bei mir ist es so,

Habe meine n DK auf 80 gebracht um eigentlich Tank zu spielen,nur beim leveln und in inis gibt es nicht all zu viel def zeug und als dk auf crit immun zu kommen ist schwierig,also kann man als Tank kein Naxx 10er.Dann dass Problem wenn ma n als DD Naxx gehen will(bei DK)  kann man es vergessen weil eh schon 1-2 DKs dabei sind oder full epic vorrausgesetzt wird.(Die meisten wissen schon das Naxx 10er dafür da ist sich nac h und nach zu equipen?
Sprich man bekommt so gut wie als DK kein besonders gutes equip so schnell,besonders kein def zeug.Ausser Gilde nimmt einen mit und bei uns werden keine Twinks gezogen.


Zum andern Kenne ich das Prob das auf einmal nur Eulen rumrennen.Ich bin ne Eule seit dem ich Spiele und es kotzt mich zur zeit an das soviele Moonkins auftauchen und denken sie können ne Eule spielen,aber nicht mal richtig skillen können sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Veits schrieb:


> Machts halt sowie ich:
> 
> Habe 3 Chars, Tank-Krieger; Heal-Schammi und Shadow.
> 
> Dann seid ihr flexibel und könnt auf das umloggen was gerade gesucht wird^^


hmm nicht jeder hat so viel zeit für 3 80er?


----------



## warlord118 (7. April 2009)

moin

ich spiele auf blutkessel (DK Tank) und aufgrund der inkompetenz mancher dd´s geh ich nur noch mit gilde oder leuten auf meiner f-list.
ob das problem damit gelöst wird dass die dd´s (retri, furi, dk, eule) einfach umskillen, und dann genauso inkompetent tanken (meine meinung), sei dahin gestellt.
fakt ist jeder gute tank kann sich immer noch aussuchen ob und vor alem mit wem er ne hero, naxx, obsi oder archa geht. repkosten farmen macht mit gilde einfach mehr spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis die tage


----------



## Melz (7. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> hmm nicht jeder hat so viel zeit für 3 80er?



 oder man spielt nen Dudu.


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Melz schrieb:


> oder man spielt nen Dudu.


den spiel ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (7. April 2009)

@Melz - ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie, aber unser DK war der MainTank in Nax10 unserer kleinen FunGilde,

und er war zuvor critimmun.

lg


----------



## Arsokan (7. April 2009)

Noch ein Wort zur Dualskillung.

Es wird, wie viele schon sagten, eine "Flut" von möchtegern-Tanks und Heilern geben. Aber das alleine bringt net viel. 
Ein DK mit Off-Set wird auch mit Tankskillung nicht wirklich tanken können. Genau so sieht es mit Kriegern aus. Schön das er immerhin die meisten Sachen aus Platte hat (viele haben eher Kette an mangels vernünftiger Stats auf Platte), aber ohne 540 Vert. bringt das nichts. 
Die zu erreichen ist nicht grade leicht, da man nicht einfach auf Stats verzichten kann. 
Ein DD braucht erstmal AP/SP und Hit. Der Rest kommt von alleine. Und selbst ideal sind es 3 Stats auf die er achten muss, im einzelfall 4. Ein Tank hat locker 50% mehr auf die er achten muss. HP/Def/Ausw/Parry/Block/Blockwert/Stärke/Hit/Waffenkunde. Hinzu kommt für Einzelgegner Resi. 
Tanken selbst, im speziellen einzelne Gegner, ist seit WotlK nicht so schwer. Das Problem ist, entweder du bist Tank oder nicht. Das kann man nicht "mal eben" lernen (ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Ein Tank spielt zu 50% nach Gefühl, 30% durch Erfahrung und 20% durch gear. In meinen nun über 4 Jahren als Tank habe ich schon alles gesehen was man sich vorstellen kann an Nulpen. Als wir zu Classiczeiten nen Ersatztank suchten hatten wir sehr viele auf Probe eingeladen. Manchen wolltest du netmal das leben des 3. offheilers bei Trash anvertrauen da die es einfach nicht gebacken bekommen haben. 
In den allermeisten Fällen ist das Tanken von Bossen eher einschläfernd. Der Trash ist es, wo unerwartetes passiert. Und hier trennt sich die "Spreu vom Weizen". Ein Tank muss in Sekundenbruchteilen reagieren dann, sonst ist es ein Wipe. Das Reagieren kann man trainieren, das Sehen ist meist das Problem. Viele sehen einfach nicht, dass etwas falsch läuft. 

Einfaches Beispiel: In Naxx kommt eine Pat um die Ecke. Ein guter Tank hat die seit dem Einbiegen in den Raum im Auge und hechtet denen entgegen kurz bevo der Erste der Gruppe durch Gesichtsagro die pullt. Manche sehen sowas einfach nicht. Die prügeln selbst dann noch munter auf ihre 3 Mobs in der Mitte des Raumes ein wo schon die hälfte der Gruppe tot ist. Mehr als einmal selbst erlebt. 

Tank und Heiler ist man, oder nicht. Da ändert auch eine Skillung nicht viel. Hatte auch schon in VF nen Holypala im defset Tanken sehen, in Holyskillung. Geht alles. Das ist ein gutes Beispiel dass nicht die Skillung sondern nur der Skill nen Tank zum Tank macht, vorrausgesetzt die DD's sind nicht wie es so schön einer zuvor sagte DGDD's! 

Im Grundelässt sich sagen Skill>Equip>Skillung, wohingegen bei DD's eher "Ist LVL80">equip>skillung|skill gilt. Sicher, ein guter DD macht gleich nochmal soviel schaden, aber mehr als das es länger dauert (unwesentlich in den meisten fällen) hat das keine weiteren Folgen. Ein Tank dem eine brenzlige Situation nicht auffällt BEVOR es zu spät ist oder vom Boss geonehittet wird ist eher kontraproduktiv, in jedem Fall.

Aber was kann man machen, um die Situation zu verbessern? 
Nun, man könnte damit anfangen "jungtanks" nicht immer gleich herablassend gegenüber zu stehen. Ein Tank weis, was er macht, oder er lernt es eben auf die harte Tour. Die meisten nehmen die HP als Meßstab für einen Tank, rückt AB davon! Gerade am Anfang muss man massiv Kompromisse machen was sein Equip anbelangt. 
An alle DGDD's (Ich mag den Begriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ): Halte die füße STILL! Es bringt nichts wenn du theoretisch 3k DPS unbuffed fahren kannst wenn du nach 2s im Staub liegst. Faustregel: Du denk,st du kannst loslegen? Zähl nochmal bis 3...dann darfst du. Gerade neue Tanks haben noch nicht die Alpha-TPS wie nen full-T7.5 mangels Equip. Lass es ruhig angehen. Sollte sich herrausstellen, dass der Tank es doch packt, leg los, wenn nicht, mach mal Pause...und die Jäger dürfen auch gerne wieder Totstellen nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Jaja, ihr verliert 0.5s in eurer Rotation....). Immer vor Augen halten: Nicht Platz 1 im Schwa.nzvergleich ist das Ziel, sondern der Weg!

Und noch ein Appell an alle: Lasst ein Wipe ein Wipe sein. Nicht jeder ist perfekt und gerade am Anfang macht man Fehler. Ohne das die Leute bereits sind mit dem neuen Heilern/Tanks zu "leiden" wird sich dies nicht verbessern. Wie es so schän heißt: Einer für alle, alle für einen...die meisten scheinen nur den ersten Teil zu verinnerlichen.


----------



## Melz (7. April 2009)

dann haste nix Falsch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jagdfeuer (7. April 2009)

Habe selber einen Protpala von null auf 80 als Tank hochgezogen und spiele jetzt seit längerem den Maintank unserer Gilde, da ich halt für meinen blauen Balken immer Schaden fressen muss. Ich finde viele Aussagen, die hier gemacht wurden richtig, sehe aber vor allem das Problem, dass viele DDs die Funktion des Tanks nicht verstehen - wir Tanks sind nicht die Übungspuppen, die sich immer nur verhauen lassen müssen und die mit nem gescheiten Heiler nie sterben (die meisten sind keine Masochisten). Die Aufgaben lang beschrieben sind wie vorher beschrieben viel vielfältiger - vor allem aber müssen wir in letzter Zeit viel mehr Damage produzieren. Wenn ich die Not-Tanks dann teilweise sehe, die mal eben umgeskillt haben, wird mir schlecht und meistens wiped dann die Gruppe. Da bin ich dann auch wieder Schuld, weil ich halt noch nen SV-Jäger spiele und mein Pet dann dem Tank die Aggro geklaut hat (aua^^). 

Fakt ist: Tank spielen ist eine Berufung, Tank spielen setzt Kenntnis der Inis und Schlachtzüge voraus, Tank muss erklären können, Tank muss die Fehler der anderen ausbaden wollen und Tank ist nicht immer geliebt - alles zusammen eine schwierige Kombination (schaut Euch mal den Handelschannel an und jeder kann nachvollziehen was ich damit meine). Und dann kommen alle die sagen, ich level als Retri hoch und skill dann mal eben bei 80 um.... ja das macht dann den Ruf der Tanks auch nicht besser. Und Tank spielen und Tank gut spielen sind halt zwei Paar Schuhe  - dazu gehört dann halt auch, dass man die Normalinzen und Hc-Inis mal gesehen hat. Leider kommt es mir jedoch so vor, als wenn alle Welt nur noch Naxx+ gehen will, weil der Rest ja soooo einfach geworden ist :-fg

Als Tank random zu gehen ist wie Selbstkasteiung (meistens) - gestern hatte ich allerdings das überirdische Vergnügen (!) random in eine Gruppe eingeladen zu werden und alle vier anderen waren aus einer Gilde. Meine Überraschung wurde immer grösser als wir Vf in keinen gefühlten 15 Mins fertig waren und der Dmg-Meter 3k+ Durchschnittsdamage bei allen DDs zeigte. Anschliessend waren wir dann Drak, gleiches Bild (nebenbei 3 "aussergewöhnliche" Erfolge in beiden Inzen) und anschliessend haben sich meine Begleiter artig bedankt und sich gefreut einen Rdm-Tank gefunden zu haben, dem die Aggro nicht verloren ging und bei dem sie mal einfach alles raushauen durften ohne Omen in DIN A4-Format auf dem Monitor haben zu müssen. Für mich ein klasse Abend, der mich als Tank in jeder Hinsicht gefreut hat und vier Leute, mit denen ich gerne jederzeit wieder "random" in jede Instanz und jeden Schlachtzug gehen würde - DANKE

P.S. Es gibt also auch schöne Momente im Tankleben


----------



## Heydu (7. April 2009)

Mini schrieb:


> ich würde ja mit meinem dk tanken,habe irgentwie zuviel angst was falsch zu machen,ich bin lieber dd wo ich einfach nur dmg machen muss
> 
> ps:ich finde den heiler mangel viel schlimmer



joa, es gibt vieles, was man falsch machen, und das genau bei etwas, das viel verantwortung benötigt
Leider denken nicht alle menschen so...



Fähnchen schrieb:


> Ich finde das heilen leider viel angenehmer wie das tanken....
> Ich spiele nen Holypala, weil es einfach mehr spass macht und weil  ich es nicht mehr erhören kann wenn irgendwelche DD`s den Tank anmaulen, dass er mal bitte schneller machen soll..... (mami hat gesagt gibt essen in 15 minuten...)
> da hab ich keinen bock drauf, also lieber hinten stehen und healen...
> oder selbst mit nem DD zocken
> ...



wer mich als heiler oder tank anmotz, wird sofort gekickt^^
mittlerweile kenne (nicht persöhnlich, keine angst^^) ich die meisten jetzt von unserem server, und sobald sie mich sehen, sind sie braver als ein 10 monate altes baby in schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RazZerrR schrieb:


> DD ist wesentlich einfacher als Tank...



jep, dd musst du nichts machen, nur dmg, auf aggro achten musst du auch nicht, rein gar nichts, nur dmg zählt^^



Tabuno schrieb:


> Jep, letztens ein Tank in Festung der Stürme... der war so schlecht die halbe Gruppe ist immer gestorben bei den Trashpacks. Der wurde sowas von zusammen geschissen.^^ Aber so schwer wird das schon nicht sein.



das war ein Neu-geskillter-Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war früher wohl dd



picollo0071 schrieb:


> Erst selber versuchen, dann reden. Das ist als würdest du einem EDV-Techniker sagen, was er zu tun hat, nachdem du das erste mal in einen Offenen Computer geschaut hast -.-
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Genau verdammt, unsere aufgaben (Heiler+Tank) sind verdammt nochmal schwerer als nur wie ihr dds.
Wir müssen unsere dds beschützen (Tank) und sie am leben halten (Heiler)




Tabuno schrieb:


> Kann man ja erstmal üben in normalen Instanzen... dann geht das schon ich mein Healen is ja auch nicht so schwer. (ich spreche aus Erfahrung)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jeder fängt mal klein an...



Vågor schrieb:


> Heal und Tank haben ja immer mit die größte Verantwortung.
> DD's klatschen im Großen und Ganzen nur drauf was das Zeug hält.
> Von daher denke ich das die meisten zuviel Respekt vor beiden Speccs haben
> oder einfach lieber nur rumdaddeln als engagiert mitzuspielen, denn selbst wenn ein DD mal nnen bischen pennt geht davon die Welt nicht unter.
> ...



ja verdammt *snif*
Z.B. Sartharon auf hero
1 Tank 24 leute
Verpennt der Tank!!!! eine Lavatsunami, fliegt er in die Lava rein. Was passiert? er reisst mit sich 24 spieler in den Tod -.-
Eine Frage an all: Ist tanken immer noch leichter, ein paar von euch behaupten das jedenfalls -.-



Kantrana schrieb:


> Kann dir sagen woran das liegt.
> 
> 1) Wie schon einer meiner Vorschreiber gesagt hat der Tank aber auch der HEiler grundsätzlich bei einem Wipe schuld sind!!
> 
> ...



Ich sags nochmal, niemand macht mich ungestraft dumm an ^.^

Wir Heiler/Tank müssen auf vieles achten, was die dds sich nicht mal träumen lassen würden ;D


----------



## Melz (7. April 2009)

> @Melz - ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie, aber unser DK war der MainTank in Nax10 unserer kleinen FunGilde,
> 
> und er war zuvor critimmun.
> 
> lg



ja aber wie lange soll ich heros gehen bis endlich was gescheites droppt,dann hatte er sehr viel glück,kann mir trotzdem nicht vorstellen das er Critimmun war,ist sogar mit Naxx 10er equip schwierig.


----------



## Hammerhand-Shattrath (7. April 2009)

Ich spiele als Main nen Warri welcher Fury ist, habe aber von der Gilde das komplette Tankgear bekommen um in Raids als Tank einzuspringen wenn Not am Mann ist. Habe den Content als DD/Tank durch und so wird es auch in Ulduar laufen. Zudem habe ich noch einen Holy-Priest welcher ebenso den Content durch hat und einspringt wenn nen Heiler ausfällt. Flexibel muss man sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (7. April 2009)

Weil Du als Tank:
1)Markieren musst
2)Die Ini kennen musst
3)Die Aggro halten musst

4)--also bei wipes immer schuld bist

Als Heiler muss man eben "nur" heilen
und DD kann sowieso jeder Depp spielen
in hero inis reicht z.B. ein guter dd der Rest is wurscht (die können schlafen)


----------



## Targuss (7. April 2009)

Ich persönlich hab ja kein Bock aufs tanken, weil es nervt wenn der *insert Class here* nach der 5ten Mobgrp immernoch meint das Kreuz umnuken zu müssen.


----------



## Technocrat (7. April 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich bin Tank.
> 
> Tanken ist fast schon Arbeit. Schaden machen ist Fun pur.



/sign

Und das wissen auch alle. Deswegen spielen ja sowenige Tank. Aber da es selbst bei EVE online Tanks gibt, kann man nur sagen, das das auf einem grundsätzlichen Designfehler aller MMORPGs liegt. Denn eigentlich müssen keine Tanks sein - z.B. könnten sich die DDs blitzschnell mit der Aggro ablösen (so eine Art "hasch mich") oder den Boss einfrieren oder so.


----------



## garffield (7. April 2009)

Ich spiele auf Norgannon (Allianz) mit den unterschiedlichsten Klassen...also Tank, Heiler und DD. Tendenziell sage ich mal, dass es mit dem Heiler am leichtesten ist einen Randomraid/-gruppe zu finden aber grundsätzlich ist es bei mir immer folgendermassen:

Bin ich mit Tank da werden DD oder Heiler gesucht, komme ich mit Heiler on dann werden Tanks oder DDs gesuch und wenn ich mit DD da bin, dann wird noch ein Tank oder Heiler gesucht....also immer Pech oder nur ein rein subjektives Gefühl?

Als Tank musste ich leider schon oft feststellen, dass antanken lassen offensichtlich für die meisten DDs ein Fremdwort ist. Daher wohl oft ein gewisser Unwille vieler Tanks mit einer Randomgruppe zu gehen.

Andrerseits ist für viele Tanks Mana ein Wort das sie zwar kennen aber eigentlich total überbewertet ist.


----------



## Devildeath (7. April 2009)

Auf Ysera ist das mit den Tanks ähnlich. Heiler findet man schon eher.
In jeder Gruppe ist aber min. 1 Fury, Vergelter, Eule oder ein Blut-DK. Sehr auffällig sind die Krieger, wo es scheinbar 90% vorgezogen haben als DD zu fungieren. Selten dass man mal einen DefKrieger sieht.

Toll ist das nicht, aber was soll man da machen. Spiel selbst nen Mage und wäre aber trotzdem manchmal froh einen Tank auf 80 zu haben.

Mein Priester ist mom noch etwas zu klein (71) und in dem lvl-Bereich gibt es meist zu viele Heiler. Questen kann ich eigentlich vergessen und deshalb überlege ich mir wieder umzuskillen bzw. auf das DualSpec zu warten. Ich komm einfach nicht wirklich vorwärts mit dem.
Mein DK (61) ist auf unheilig geskillt. Mit dem werde ich versuchen zu tanken, wenn ich mal eine Gruppe finde. DKs machen ja da trotzdem genug Schaden.


Für einige ist ja das Recount wie eine Weltrangliste wo es am Schluss der ini um 100k Gold geht oder so...
Ich verfolge es auch gerne, aber wenn ich gefragt werde wieviel DPS ich mache antworte ich 1400 - 2600, da es immer von Gruppe, ini, Boss, Trash usw. abhängt.
Muss ehrlich zugeben ich schreib mir das nicht bei jedem Boss bzw. bei jeder ini auf wieviel ich hatte. Wehe ich würde da mal ein neues Teil oder so bekommen...

Mir ist es viel wichtiger das ich mit der Gruppe/Raid das Ziel schaffe. Da beschütz ich lieber ein bisschen den Heiler, unterstütz ihn beim entfluchen und nehm auch mal nen Heiltrank. Sicherlich könnt ich mehr Schaden machen, da die Sekunden wo man was anderes nutzt dann net im Recount bei DPS stehen, aber lieber so als wenn ein Spieler aus den Latschen kippt.
In VF hol ich auch mal ein paar Gegner zum Tank wenn der Elitetrupp sich aufteilt und der Tank 1-2 Gegner nicht mehr rechtzeitig erreicht. Blut-DKs haun da dann lieber schonmal auf die vorhandenen drauf bevor sie auf den Gedanken kommen ihren Todesgriff zu nutzen (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Der Heiler freut sich da natürlich auch, da ich als Mage dann doch etwas mehr abbekomm trotz Schild (nicht lebensbedrohlich).


----------



## Jagdfeuer (7. April 2009)

Und noch eine kleine Anmerkung von einem glücklichen Tank - das Dmg-Meter ist Euer bester Freund, wenn ihr ab und zu mal wieder in die Niederungen der HC-Inis absteigt und feststellen dürft, dass der Tank mehr Dmg als die "imba"Neu-Lvl80-DDs fährt, und das sowohl durch die ganze Ini als auch beim Boss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (7. April 2009)

mein main ist schurke,

mein twink ist dudu tank, und ich bin mit dem mitlerweile recht gut, maly und naxx25 schon down und alles getankt.

tanken macht mir mitlerweile auch richtig laune, vor allem hat  man im raid mehr verantwortung und sticht mehr heraus. penis meter gibts auch, nur heist das nciht recount sondern omen.

schonmal mit nem druiden nem dk oder krieger die agro ohne spotten weggetankt bei gleichem equipstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab sogar nen dk im aoe-tanken stehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ (7. April 2009)

tjo bin tank seit dem ich wow zocke und hab nur umgeskillt wenn mal ne grp pvp machen wollte(mittlerweile skill ich nichtmal mehr fürs pvp um);

und das ein tank mehr dmg macht in hcs ist eh nix mehr neues(schaffe derzeit bis zu 1,8k dps mit meinem Krieger tank in 5er hcs);
und das es tank Mangel gibt is denke ich mal Server abhängig;

naja nachdem ich derzeit meinen twink(Schamane) zocke will ich net ständig um loggen auf meinen tank, hab ja dann nix davon;


----------



## Arsokan (7. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Und das wissen auch alle. Deswegen spielen ja sowenige Tank. Aber da es selbst bei EVE online Tanks gibt, kann man nur sagen, das das auf einem grundsätzlichen Designfehler aller MMORPGs liegt. Denn eigentlich müssen keine Tanks sein - z.B. könnten sich die DDs blitzschnell mit der Aggro ablösen (so eine Art "hasch mich") oder den Boss einfrieren oder so.



Das kann man nicht vergleichen. Denn es gibt so etwas bei Eve, wie du es nennst. Das nennt sich ECM oder Sleeper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das allgemeine Problem von WoW in diesem Design ist eher, dass es speziell den Tanks nicht grade leicht gemacht wird verglichen zum rest. Sehr viele DD's sind schon damit überfordert beim DMG Machen zu laufen. Sehr schön fand ich das Beispiel mit Sartharion und der Feuerwand. Ein Tank DARF sich sowas nicht erlauben. Es ist einfach nicht drin. Ein DD der lacht mal eben und dann kommt im Chat sowas wie "Ups, die Taste hat geklemmt" o.ä. Alle lachen und weiter geht es...lass mal den Tank die "Taste klemmen" lassen. Dann ist sehr schnell schluß mit lustig. Heigan und Co. Hinzu kommt die verdammte Angewohntheit seit WotlK aller Gegner wie Kopflose Hühner rumzulaufen. Bis man die endlich sortiert und gestellt hat das die auch alle wirklich so stehen wie die sollen vergehen schnell mehrere Sekunden bevor man effektiv Bedrohung aufbauen kann. 

Hinzu kommt das bei WoW jeder Sch*eiß BoP ist der brauchbar ist. Reinste Timesink. Bei Eve kann jeder sein Schiff kurz auf Tank/Gank/Logistik fitten, da alles Handelbar ist. Verleihe oft an Corpies meine Schiffe wenn diese grade keine in der Region haben. 
Mein Schild vom Krieger kann ich nicht mal eben den Pala von meinen Kumpel in die Hand drücken.


----------



## HuntertheBest (7. April 2009)

also ich habe nen 80ger dudu und daddel grad nen warri hoch(atm lvl 72). Mein dudu war seid dem ersten skillpunkt eule und is jetzt sied ca einem monat tank da meine gilde ebnfalls tankmangel hatte. ich hab am anfang auch nichts vom tanken gehalten und so natürlich uach meinen krieger auf dmg geskillt. als ich aber mal spaßeshalber tank-eq gesammelt habe, hab ich dazu noch umgeskillt und so tank ich ich jetzt auf lvl 80. und ich muss sagen das tanks garnicht mal schlecht schaden raushaun und dazu kann man, sofern man spielen kann, teilweisee 3er grp-qs alle beweltigen. In den Rnd-raids ist es auf meinem server(Eredar) ebenfalls so das man die meisten tanks schon kennt, nur selten muss man im raidchat fragen wer die tanks sind. Wenn man sich erstmal eingespielt hat macht tanken sogar echt spaß.
Aber das es dk-tankmangel gibt kann ich echt nicht verstehen. Ein Kumpel von mir war letzen naxx 25ger und der unholy-mt war im dmg auf platz 9 mit 3,2k dps! Und wenn man sioch halbwegs mit seiner Klasse auskennt kann man sich echt nicht beschweren kein dmg zu machen als tank. Dazu kommt noch das man im 1on1 im pvp meisten klarer sieger ist. Ich weiß nicht wie es bei dks und palas ist aber mein warri und mein dudu klatschen eigentlich alles weg was auf meinem lvl ist. Das feral-eq von meinem druiden besteht leider noch zu 4 teilen aus blauen items, weiter 4 sind für Marken gekauft --> net so wirklich geil! Naja aufm bg bin trotz einem imba eq(ein trinket ausgetauscht, gegen Insignie)  eigentlich immer unter den top 3.
Naja ich denke die meisten wollen die Verantwortung des tankens einfach nicht tragen oder haben noch nie getankt und denken es wäre sonderlich schwer oder anspruchsvoll.
Mein Fazit an alle Hybridklassen, sammelt tank eq und probiert es einfach mal au, 50g ist nicht die Welt und es wiord sich garantiert herrausstellen das es nicht so schwer/anspruchsvoll ist wie ihr gedacht habt.
UND der größte Bonus von allen:
Die Chance eine Gruppe zu finden steigen um ca. 95%!
Naja soviel erstmal von mir
Lg


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> jep, dd musst du nichts machen, nur dmg, auf aggro achten musst du auch nicht, rein gar nichts, nur dmg zählt^^


da bist du aber ganz falsch informiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mach das mal in Naxx bei den Bossen.
Thaddäus oder Heigan z.B.


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2009)

der tank muss dabei auch laufen, und trotzdem dabei alles andere beachten.
ich speiele dd und tank, und ich habe tank begonnen weil ich es einfach langweilig fand durchgezogen zu werden, da das meiste trotzdem auf dem heiler und dem tank lastet


----------



## Murdi2003 (7. April 2009)

Hallo erstmal

Ich find teilweise was hier manche DD´s von sich lassen erste Sahne.

Mein Main is Krieger den ich seit Classic als MT Spiele und auch bis jetzt immer so hochgespielt habe von addon zu addon. 

Auch das gelabber was manche hier von sich geben, das man als Tank kein dmg machen würde, is einfach mal Lächerlich

Ich kann ohne Probleme mein bfood farmen oder sonstiges zeugs umkloppen.

Gut kann halt auch an der Skillung und meinem Momentanem Equip stand liegen, fakto is aber einfach das du als Deffwarri auch dmg austeilen kannst. zwar nicht so viel wie ein Dudu dk oder pala aber du machst auch dmg.

Bei Bossen wie Thaddi und Loatheb mach ich auch meine 2k+ dps.

Aber was das Thema tanken angeht oder eher gesagt den Thread titel

Ich werde z.b. niemals mit einer Random grp in irgendeine Ini gehen. Mir is das einfach zu doof und auch auf dauer zu teuer mit Randoms in eine HC ini zu gehen.

Die Leute können zu 90% einfach ihre Klasse nicht Spielen und da wundert man sich auch nicht das sie Teilweise mit Grünem Equip in die HC inis wollen.

Auch das geschrei immer, hey der Content is so Low. War Kara schwer nach 3 Monaten? oder Gruul???

Sucht mal den Vergleich weil es nicht anders ablaufen wird wie mit BC.

Man erwartet von dem Tank das er an dem Trash pack dran is und instant dmg pratzen kann. Ich charge an eine Trashgrp ran und da fängt schon der erst Blizzard an oder feuerregen als bsp. Du hast als Tank nicht mal mehr die möglichkeit dir in ruhe deinen Trash zusammenzupacken und aggro aufbauen.

Nicht das es micht Stören würde, ich bekomms ziemlich gut hin mittlerweile meine DD´s in den Inis und in den Raids zuvor zukommen und somit wenigstens meinen TC und SW rauszuhauen. So das ich erst mal dei Aggro habe. Der rest is ehh nur noch reine routine. Aber wenn ich mal drüber nachdenke und mir vorstelle ich bin ein hc und naxx10er equipter tank, da würde ich kotzen und hätte kein bock mehr auf dauer. Dann wirste noch angemacht dafür das du eventuell ein mob von 6 Verloren hast und nen DD fällt um. Bekommste den satz an den kopf geknallt tank doch mal

Ich hab mir mit einer diesen DD´s mal den Spass erlaubt und hab ihr meinen Account für 2 Wochen zur verfügung gestellt damit sie einfach mal ein wenig Tanken üben kann und haben den Spieß mal umgedreht, seit diesem tag, zieht sie keine Aggro mehr, is zwar nicht mehr Platz 1 im penismeter aber dafür geht sie mit 0 death´s raus was andere dd´s nicht schaffen.

Es gibt nen Richtig schönes tank motto oder ne gute Methode sich seine DD´s zu erziehen. Wenn sie Aggro haben lass sie bei ihnen bis sich der Heiler lieber dafür entscheidet dich zu heilen statt den DD

Das macht er 2 mal aber kein 3tes mal und wups man hat Ruhe.

Das man bei Erfolgen wie : seht ihm beim sterben zu oder egal welchen wo es auf FAST dps ankommt, nicht antanken lässt, hey dafür bin ich Tank, das mache ich und jut is.


Wie gesagt, es sollten sich einfach mal einige DD´s überlegen was sie eigentlich dem anderen Spieler zumuten, bevor sie anfangen rumzuweinen das es keine Tanks mehr gibt

So ansonsten noch happy flaming und so

mfg Käptn


----------



## SavagePoetry (7. April 2009)

Spiel seit dem mein Main (Hunter) sozusagen Content-Frei  hat fast nur noch meinen Prot-Pala, und bis auf die ersten 2 Tage auf Level 80 in denen er noch ned Crit-Immun war ist es ein leichtes einen Tank auszurüsten, gut ich hatte auch Glück das ein Kumpel nach 2 Stunden suche mich dazu überreden konnte für Naxx 10 auf Tank umzuloggen und wir in lockeren 3 Stunden Kel vor uns liegen hatten, sonst säh das bestimmt anders aus, aber was ich eigentlich sagen will wenn einer neu im Tank-Gewerbe ist einfach Augen zu und durch, nur nix anmerken lassen, markieren is momentan eh unwichtig.
CC gibts so gut wie ned und jeder Tank hatt seine möglichkeiten mehrere Mobs zu binden, am Anfang hatte ich respekt vor jeder Mob-Gruppe, aber das legt sich so dermaßen schnell das nach 3 Tagen die DD's und Heiler Stop Mana/trinken schreien.^^
In der Gruppensuche hab ich ne Wartezeit zwischen 1-3 minuten wenns lang dauert, wobei oft immer noch der Heiler in der fehlt, aber dem schaff ich bald abhilfe weil mein Priester mittlerweile auch fast level 75 erreicht hat und somit alle möglichkeiten gegeben sind.
Und wenn einer schreibt es hat nicht jeder Zeit sich 3 80ger hochzuziehen soll er in dem Glauben bleiben, ich arbeite 2 Schichten, habe 2 Kinder und es ging auch ohne irgendwelchen Familienkrieg oder sonstige unangenehmen Nebenwirkungen, außer das mein Hunter nur noch vollbepackt vor der nächsten Raidini wartet das er wieder mal randarf^^.
In diesem Sinne kann ich nur vielen beipflichten und sagen traut euch, tanken heilen damage is alles nur reine übungssache und nix is unmöglich.

Edit meint nen lvl 80 DK hab ich ja auch noch^^


----------



## Yalmachji (7. April 2009)

> aber auch so fällt halt auf, dass ziemlich viele "Hybridklassen" gerne DD daddeln ... Ich frage mich woran das liegt ?
> Ist es so wichtig, bei Recount oder dmg-meter unter den Top3 zu sein in einer 5er-Grp ?


Wieso sollen Spieler von Hybridklassen zum Tanken gezwungen werden, nur damit du in deine Ini kommst? Mein Main ist eine Eule, seit jeher, und wird höchstens mit Dualspec dann mal heilen.
Im Übrigen habe ich noch eine Kriegerin als Tank, setze die aber fast nur Gildenintern ein. Bei Rnds bauen mir die DDs zu häufig Mist, halten sich an keine Absprache, schießen auf die falschen Ziele und tun alles, um einem die Aggro zu klauen - das macht dann als Tank so richtig Spaß...

und zu


> da bist du aber ganz falsch informiert. biggrin.gif
> mach das mal in Naxx bei den Bossen.
> Thaddäus oder Heigan z.B.


Da müssen sich die DDs einmal im Leben bewegen - ich habe den direkten Vergleich, glaube mir, Tanken ist bei weitem stressiger als in der Landschaft rumzucasten...


----------



## Ceilyn (7. April 2009)

mmh.. ich mag einfach keinen tank spielen, weil es mir nicht liegt. 
mir reicht es heiler zu spielen oder supporter... nicht jeder DD geht nur aufs dmg aus.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt auch welche die supporten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (7. April 2009)

Ich spiel mir grad nen Tank hoch.. und queste wenig, geh aber viel Instanzen damit ichs auch  auf lvl 80 richtig drauf hab.. aber der Unterschied zu meiner Mage ist der, als Tank kannste nicht im Halbschlaf (gut) zocken.. Da musste wach sein, und echt aufpassen.. Und der "Druck" genauso wie beim Heiler die Gruppe anständig am Leben zu halten oder da durch zu führen ist auch groß.. Dem ist nicht jeder gewachsen.

MfG Crystania


----------



## Kovacs (7. April 2009)

man kann das meiste nur unterstreichen hier. ihr wundert euch über tankmangel? lest mal im gruppenchat mit, was sich gerade ein "jungtank" anhören muss. denke mal viel trägt der ton bei, obwohl auch heiler hier ein lied singen können. dazu kommt das questen zur zähen qual wird, man ständig umskillt, alle inis und mobtaktiken auswendig kenn muss, etc. pp.

und ja, ihr habt recht, wenn ihr sagt "moment, sowas macht doch einen guten tank aus". Richtig! nur hier ging es um tankmangel und ich habe sofort 3 beispiele an der hand, wo angegehende tanks nach ihrer ersten feuerprobe gesagt haben "ich opfere meine freizeit, mach den job um den sich keiner reißt und muss mich dann noch nach feierabend noch vollnölen und beschimpfen lassen?! tankts halt selbst!"

ja und jetzt werden sie sich wieder melden, die echten "männer" dieser welt, wenn man so ein "weichei" ist, wenn man sich eben "niedermachen läßt" ...... ihr wollt mehr tanks? dann sorgt mit eurem verhalten auch dafür, dass sie bei der stange bleiben. der tank ärgert sich selbst eh ma meisten und weiß meist was er in zukunft besser machen muss (mal grundsätzliches spielverständnis vorausgesetzt, gibt sicher auch viele, die als tank zB nicht geeignet sind, aber um die geht es hier nicht, sondern um den umstand, dass es so wenige gibt)

weiterer punkt ist, dass eben aufgrund des tankmangels, tanks meist als erste alle heros/raids abgerast haben und dann die motivation eines frisch 80ers nicht mehr ganz erreichen. und natürlich verteilen sich die wenigen fähigen tanks schnell auf gute stamm- und gildengruppen.

also freundlicher sein. mal tips geben ("ey lol wie scheisse hast du denn geskillt!" ist kein tip und keine kritik!). auch mal aufmuntern. es nervt wirklich als tank, dieses ständige nicht antanken lassen, dies ständige "gogogo" (vergebe bald ignos dafür) und die ständige erklärungen, dass es DOCH 10x schneller geht den TANK pullen zu lassen, der gerade noch ein mark setzt, als der KRASSE dd, der (mal wieder) den wipe produziert, aber NATÜRLCIH der tank schuld ist (weil "ey lol hab selbst nen xy-tank ....")


----------



## Vertigos (7. April 2009)

Hab lange meinen Feral Drui gespielt, dann hab ich Abwechslung gesucht.
Und auch gefunden, tanken is net so einfach wie Schaden machen.

Aber das Hauptproblem is wahrscheinlich es kommt schnell langeweile auf...so wars bei mir.


----------



## Crazy_Monkey (7. April 2009)

Mein Main ist Feral-tank und mein 2nd Char ist Heil-Schami.
Als ich zu beginn von WotLK war bei uns auf Lothar (Hordenseite) wie bei vielen anderen Heilermangel (evtl kam mir auch etwas mehr so vor da ich selbst tank bin). Im gegensatz dazu wurde ich in BC ständig zuespamt ob ich x tanken will (was jetzt halt nicht mehr so oft ist wie damals).
Ich habe letztens dann auch meinen Schami hochgezockt und bin recht frisch 80 und ich finde meist, wenn überhaupt, erst nach 30 Minuten suche nen Tank.

Meine Theorie ist, dass sehr viele Heiler nur Twinks sind, von leuten die natürlich erst ihre Mains hochgezockt haben. Tanks hingegen scheinen schon öfter Main´s zu sein(und dann halt schon gutes equip haben udn nicht mehr bei den ganzen Hero-Ini Random-Groups mitgehen) und es nur wenige Tank-Twinks gibt.


----------



## Rasgaar (7. April 2009)

Auf Gorgonnash hat sich das Tankmangelproblem mehr oder weniger eingependelt. Hingegen fehlen immer noch Heiler....

Ich selber habe Tank & Vergelter equip und wechsle nach lust und laune zwischen den beiden (Dualskillung sei dank, dass ich dann nicht mehr soviel kohle ausgeben muss *g*)

Ich tanke gerne, vorausgesetzt die gruppe taugt was.
und da meine ich nicht, dass jeder DD 4k Damage rausholzt - am besten noch flächenschaden während ich mit autohit die mobs mal zusammenpullen will zum Weihe machen, sondern wenn die leute ihre klasse im griff haben. gibt leider immer noch zu viele DDs die mit ihren augen am recount kleben  (und sich dabei einen runterholen wenn sie auf platz 1 sind).

mir ist egal wenns etwas länger dauert. viel lieber ist mir, dass der heiler aus dem eisblock rausgehauen wird von einem aufmerksamen dd, oder dass eine eule mal einen fluch entfernt, oder der jäger statt auf den mob mit 100% HP zu wechseln halt den flüchtenden mit 1% den rest gibt... usw...

tank ist halt immer so dankbar wie die DDs gut sind (und klar, der heiler... )


----------



## Nebukadnezar 81 (7. April 2009)

Ich denke das es von Realm zu Realm verschieden ist auf Ambossar find ich laufen genug Tanks rum. Aus meiner Sicht sollte jeder seine Klasse spielen können, was bringt es wenn man einen guten Tank und Heiler hat aber die DDler nicht im stande sind ordentlich schaden zu machen?

Spiele selber einen Druiden Tank und muß sagen mir macht das tanken auch Spaß und ich hatte bis jetzt eigentlich noch nie das problem das mir jemand abgehauen ist auser wie jemand zuvor beschrieben hat das irgendein DD wieder meint er müsse erst auf X los gehen, das ganze lasse ich ihm meist 2 mal durch gehen und flüster dann nur zum heiler das er auf den DD heal einstellt wenn er es nach 2 mal sagen immer noch nicht gerafft hat.

Fehler kann jeder machen davon geht die Welt nicht unter, klar ist es wenn das Gildenintern passiert sicher einfacher als wenn man rnd tankt. Wobei ich da eigentlich auch kein problem damit habe, gehts mal schief dann ist es halt leider so. 


Mir passiert es auch öfters das mein hinterteil bei Heigan kurz angeröstet wird :-)

Wenn ich irgendwo rnd mitgehe dann gehe ich nicht mit mörder erwartungen an eine Top zusammen gespielte gruppe da rein, das sollten sich manche Tanks auf unseren Servern vielleicht auch mal ein wenig zu herzen nehmen.
Manche Tanks glauben ja echt nur weil sie aus einer "besseren Raidgilde" sind das sie die ImbaTanks schlecht hin sind. Was mir da oft unter kommt wenn ich mit meinen Mage rnd Daily Hero mache ist oft unter aller Sau.

Ich glaub ich bin ein wenig vom Thema abgekommen, nochmal kurz ich finde das mein Bär mörder spaß macht zum spielen und hatte bis jetzt eigentlich noch kein Problem das ich irgendwas nicht ertankt hätte.
Genauso will ich mich auch bei allen bedanken die mit mir irgendwo rnd drinnen gewesen sind und es nicht auf anhieb geklappt hat und ihr doch bis zum schluss durch gehalten habt, sei es jetzt da meine oder eure Ausrüstung und spielweise noch nicht ganz perfekt war. (75% der Tanks sind davon ausgeschlossen weil diese nach einen Wipe meist mit den Worten kack Noobs verschwunden sind)

Lg Fire


----------



## MrGlendale (7. April 2009)

Also ich muss sagen dass man es als Tank nicht einfach hat. Wie schon mal jemand sagte dass man als Tank erst normale inis und dann erst heros mit einem sehr guten Heiler gehen kann wo der Herr DD grün/blau Naxx geht. Und da hört der Spaß für mich auf. Denn als Tank habe ich ziemlich gutes Equip aber eben bis dato ne miese Naxx gruppe gehabt. Da lags nicht am Tank oder am Heiler,die sind auch sehr gut, sondern an den DD. Wenn ich mit meinem Prot Pala an 4ter Stelle im DMG-Meter liege stimmt irgendwas nicht.Und da brauch mir keiner zu erzählen das DMG nicht das einzige ist. Doch,ist es. In den meisten Fällen entscheidet das zwischen Erfolg und Wipe. Wenn ich nen DD in Naxx sehe der 900DPS fährt dann werde ich sauer und leave weil ich weiß das zig Wipes angesagt sind.
Natürlich hängt es auch davon ab wie eingespielt man ist. Aber wenn jedesmal andere Leute mit dabei sind ausser den Tanks und dem Heal dann ist das echt fürn Arsch. Ich meine 25 Minuten mit Heigan dem unreinen rumkloppen weil nur noch die beiden Tanks und 2 heiler leben und die DD vorzeitig das zeitliche gesegnet haben macht auf dauer keinen Spaß. 
Ich hatte das vor kurzem in meiner Gilde. Da wurde ein Heiler mitgenommen der a) keine Ahnung hatte und b) mieses Equip hatte. 
Wenn dann noch 2 leute dabei sind die eben keinen schaden aufgrund von mangelndem equip sind kann man es gleich lassen. 
Sowas nervt weil ich weiß dass ich nicht dran schuld bin und auch mal voran kommen will. Naxx nh clear zb. Bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft. Hat sich zwar schon gebessert aber ein clearrun ist noch nicht in Reichweite wenn man selbst am spinnenvierteln 3 stunden brauch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Selbst in Heros ist es nervig wenn man solche Leute mithat. Manchmal schafft man 2-3 heros ohnen einen Wipe. Dann weiß man die richtigen Leute sind dabei. Und so sollte es sein. 
Mittlerweile spiele ich mir nen Schami hoch um wenigstens nen ordentlichen Caster zu haben. Mit dem finde ich auf Anhieb ne Gruppe und stehe auch meistens oben auf der DMG Liste. Wenn nicht einer in nem höheren Level mit dabei ist. Und der macht mir auch mehr Spaß als der Tank weil man eben kaum Verantwortung hat. Die letzten 4 inis habe ich immer mit der ziemlich gleichen random gespielt und gemerkt dass das zusammenspiel top ist. Sowohl heiler, als auch Tank und DDler. So macht das Spaß und so sollte es immer sein.
In diesem Sinne


----------



## Daeros (7. April 2009)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> Noch ein grund ist - als Tank kannst farmen vergessen (wo du mobs killen musst) du kannst questen vergessen.



Hast du überhaupt schonmal nen Tank gespielt seit WOTLK? Tanks machen sehr wohl schaden, und das nicht mal zu knapp. Ich spiele selbst einen Tank und habe gar keine Probleme weder farmen noch questen.


Teilweise ist es halt echt mühsam das Tankdasein, da die DD's einfach nur drauf holzen ohne sich mal einen gedanken über aggro zu machen (Omen 4tw). Es bringt ja nichts, wenn ein frisch gewordener Tank keine chance hat die aggro von einem full epic equipten DD zu halten, auch dd's können sich anpassen.


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Yalmachji schrieb:


> Da müssen sich die DDs einmal im Leben bewegen - ich habe den direkten Vergleich, glaube mir, Tanken ist bei weitem stressiger als in der Landschaft rumzucasten...


hab ja nicht gesagt, dass tanken oder healen weniger stressig ist als DMG zu machen. 
jemand meinte, dass man als DD nur rum stehen muss und DMG machen muss, also seine rotation laufen lassen.
klar ist tanken stressiger.


----------



## Ordosh (7. April 2009)

also ich persönlich habe 3 80er und KEINEN 80er dd ...
iwie noch nicht bock auf nen dd gehabt 
80er Krieger --> Deff (hat aber erträgliches offeq also 2.5k dps sind schon drin) 
80er Paladin --> Holy (hat deffeq, aber nich so bock grad auf tank und retri nee überhaupt nicht) 
80er Druide --> Derzeitiger Main, Heiler oder Feral (lieber tank, aber notfalls auch mal katze)

Das große Problem ist einfach ...
Tanken oder die Arbeit das Equipment zu sammeln will sich niemand antun ...
und als ich gelesen hab, dass man 1k g ausgeben muss für das Beginn - EQ ...
was ist bitte 1k zu diesen Zeiten?
wenn man will kann man viel machen ...

z.B.: bei mir .. etwas farmen und das klappt und ich hab ne menge teile gecraftet oder craften lassen




Viel wichtiger ist aber der Spass am Tanken / Heilen ..
ohne dem geht nunma nichts und oft freue ich mich sogar darüber, dass manch DD's nicht tanken oder heilen

zum Glück gibt es aber auch gute leute, die gerne ma wechseln ...


Dualspecc wird aber sicher alles erleichtern
zb bei mir und einigen meiner kumpels:
sind derzeit Tank / Heal / DD und haben skill und EQ für ne 2te Skillung aber einfach kb so viel g auszugeben um dauernd umzuspeccen

z.B: ich queste als feral und man braucht mich in der gilde als heal --> Umspeccen 
will weiterquesten --> umspeccen ... und und und 

also gibt sicherlich naps die dann auf alles würfeln aber auch genug leute die nach den 25ern in denen sie dds sind wieder gern ne hero tanken oder heilen 
Wird einfach noch wichtiger dass man leute kennt die skill haben und nich ninja looten usw ...


----------



## AmigaLink (7. April 2009)

Ja, Tanks und Heiler sind Mangelware. Das ist auch bei uns auf Norgannon so. (Bei mir in der Gilde ist das aber, zum Glück, momentan eher kein Problem.)
Das liegt aber, seit WotLK, beim bestem willen nicht mehr daran das Tanks & Heiler beim Questen keinen Schaden machen!
Unsere Tanks fahren locker ihr 1300+ DPS und ich hau mit meinem Heil-Schamie die Mobs auch sehr schnell weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, mir macht das Farmen & Questen mit der Heilskillung auch nicht wirklich Spaß. Das liegt aber nicht am fehlendem Schaden, sondern daran das es (für mich) nichts Geileres gibt als mit einem Verstärker Schamanen zu Questen. (3 man Gruppen Quests Solo? Kein Problem!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Das Problem ist schlicht und einfach: *Nicht jeder kann Heilen und noch weniger können vernünftig Tanken!!!*
Dazu kommt dann das Problem das Heiler und Tanks wirklich immer an allem Schuld sind. Selbst dann wenn die DDs Kopflos AoE spamen, aufs falsche Target einprügeln und/oder bei Grobbulus ihre Mutagene Injektion mitten im Raid ablegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Abschreckung durch diese (meist unberechtigten) Beschuldigungen sehe ich aber als recht Positiv an. Denn derjenige der damit nicht umgehen kann, wird mit Sicherheit auch keinen guten Tank oder Heiler abgeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tanks und Heiler müssen 100%ig bei der Sache sein! Sind sie es nicht, kommt es zum Wipe.
Beim Tank kommt noch dazu das er die Mob-Gruppen gut kennen und das ganze geschehen gut im Blick haben sollte!
Das können und/oder wollen sehr sehr viele aber nicht.


----------



## Ayi (7. April 2009)

ok mein Main ist Eleschami (und wird das auch bleiben, healen liegt mir nicht, wie ich nach einigen Versuchen festgestellt habe), aber mein wichtigster Twink ist Deffwarri. Und ich muss sagen, mit dem tanke ich gerne, hab sogar schon überlegt, den zum Main zu befördern. Offwarri würde mich nicht so interessieren, schon mit Lvl 1 wusste ich, dass der Twink ein Tank wird. Meistens hab ich sogar Glück mit den Gruppen, ich bekomme selten Beschwerden zu hören, ich könne nicht tanken.

Aber im Endeffekt ist Tanken auch etwas, das einfach nicht jedem liegt. Die Inis etc auswendig kennen, und wissen, wann man pullt, damit nich die halbe Ini mitkommt, ist nicht immer einfach, geschweige denn AoE Aggro halten zu müssen, wenn die ersten Feuer/- Eisregen vom Himmel fallen. Doch wenn ich nicht gerade einen schlechten Tag habe, komm ich damit soweit klar. Mir wiederum liegt Healen nicht so, deshalb soll halt jeder spielen, was ihm liegt und Spaß macht. Mein Main ist auch eher Supporter als Top DD, mir ist es egal an welcher Stelle ich im Recount stehe.

Auch wenn ich mit dem Schami unterwegs bin, findet sich meistens ein Tank, so ein großer Mangel herrscht bei uns nicht. (zumindest nicht gildenintern) Einen Healer such ich meistens länger, trotzdem hab ich kein Problem, wenn Hybridklassen wie Eulen dabei sind, die theoretisch heilen könnten.


----------



## Black Cat (7. April 2009)

kanns euch sagen!

weil die community selbst dran schuld is weil sie ihr noch wenigen tanks auch noch doof an macht (auf manchen realms), weil nich jeder den nötigen IQ wert hat um tank richtig spielen zu können, weil blizz hybrid klassen die auch tanken können (sehr gut sogar -> druid) gnadenlos immer wieder nerfed und warum? weil die PVP NOOBS rumheulen... weil mans denen nie recht machen kann!

hab ca. mitte TBC meine druid von heal auf tank geskillt und trotzdem findet sich nun mehr kaum ne grp weil schlicht weg fast immer heal fehlt ><

ALSO HÖRT MAL AUF MIT EUREM SCHUBLADEN DENKEN und spielt heal und tank... aber bitte nich die mode erscheinung DK


----------



## HappyChaos (7. April 2009)

warum jeder dd is?ganz einfach: weil man als dd keine verantwortung hat (so denken die meisten),ziehen aber ständig aggro,sind cc-brecher nummer 1 und meckern den heiler oder tank an,wenns whipe gibt und leaven,da versteh ich dass die meisten tanks kein bock auf sowas haben,wenn sie es als dd doch so einfach haben...

eine einfache lösung wäre: ihr vergeilten dds,hört auf den tank dauernd anzuscheißen,vielleicht haben dann auch wieder mehr lust tank zu sein,ihr schießt euch durch eure miese art selber ins bein,ich habs schon zu oft in grps erlebt...natürlich isses des tanks schuld,wenn er mit 2h waffe tanken will,kein spott benutzt,aber wenn der dd pullt,dauernd aggro zieht oder der tank net mal antanken kann,wunderts mich net,das immer weniger tanks hochgespielt werden,weil diese roXX0815XXor-geilen dds immer meinen,imba zu sein und alles besser zu wissen,ganz einfach...


----------



## Darshol (7. April 2009)

Hab meine Kriegerin zum Addon mal von Fury auf Def umgeskillt...hab so die 10 Lv gemeistert und kann mich nicht beschweren,das ich keinen Schaden mache oder nix farmen kann...^^. Das einzige was beim tanken stressig ist sind DD´s,die einen dazu "zwingen" wie der geölte Blitz durch die Ini zu flitzen...naja...random geh ich nirgendwo mehr hin und wer aus der Gilde oder F-List aggro zieht..darf sich halt als erzieherische Maßnahme dann mit dem Mob "unterhalten"...einen NICHT zu unterschätzenden Lerneffekt hat das meißt zur Folge.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Nazgul (7. April 2009)

Ich zitier mal an dieser Stelle einen Post in unserm Gildenforum , wo es eigentlich darum ging warum heiler so wenig sind. Aber der Poster hat das ganze korrekter Weise auf die Tanks mit ausgeweitet...



> ...ist schon seltsam, in Inis sind entweder die Tanks oder die Heiler schuld. die DD's haben ein wirklich ruhiges Leben. Normalerweise einfach irgendwie draufkloppen. kann Bekommt der DD nen DC - wen störts?. Passiert das dem Heal oder Tank - Wipe. Zieht der DD Aggro und stirbt- Heal / Tank schuld. Zieht er Aggro, löst die aber im letzten Moment wieder, ist der Heal dran...ups. Eine falsche Taste beim Heal, oder Verzögerung beim casten - Heal schuld. Passiert das dem DD - merkt keiner. Usw...



Cis... du hast vollkommen recht damit!

Ich bin es auch irgendwie leid das man auf uns Tanks dauernd rum hackt, aber ich bin Warri aus Leidenschaft und lass mich nicht davon beeinflussen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (7. April 2009)

> Dafür gibt es eine ganz einfache Regel:
> Stirbt der Heiler -> Ist der Tank schuld!
> Stirbt der Tank -> Ist der Heiler schuld!
> REST ist für sich selbst verantwortlich!



beispiel hds gestern:
ist leider nicht ganz so einfach, wenn man als tank dasteht und wartet während der heiler mana reggt und plötzlich nen schamiblitz an dir vorbei schießt und in die mobgruppe hinein, dann fängt der unerfahrene heiler an den dd zu heilen und die anderen dds amchen schaden. und du hast noch keine agro und schlimmstenfalls keine wut. binnen 2 sec hat heiler und 2 dds jeder von nem anderen mob agro und du spot auf cd. 

und wenn du gerade so die aggro wieder eingefangen hast, zieht wieder ein dd bei der benachbarten gruppe aggro. schwups prügeln 7 gegner auf dich ein, das bekommt der frische heiler, blau grün equipt, dann auch nicht mehr weggeheilt. -> wipe

nach der frage: "ob ich denn pullen dürfte" hat es dann aber auch fürn rest de rini geklappt.

was ich wie die pest hasse, wenn dk's meinen, sie müssten pullen, indem sie den mob an mich ranziehen.


----------



## Tyrnaar (7. April 2009)

Ich bin Tankpala. Werde mir mit dem Patch eine Vergeltungszweitskillung zum Dailyfarmen zulegen aber hauptsächlich Tank bleiben.
Meiner Meinung liegen zwei Probleme vor:
1. Da die vorhandenen Tanks schneller Gruppen finden, kommen sie auch schneller an ihr Equipment als die DDs und können daher zügiger mit dem Heroicabfarmen aufhören und sich den Raids zuwenden... damit tritt auch Problem 2 in Kraft.
2. Suchen die Tanks dann allerdings nicht mehr nach 5er Gruppen, stehen sie plötzlich vor einem Überangebot ihresgleichen: auf 10/25 man kommt nur eine sehr kleine Zahl von Tanks. Wenn man dann nicht durch Beziehungen oder überragende Leistungen irgendwo hereinkommt, verliert das Tanksein bald jeglichen Sinn, weswegen viele auf DD umskillen oder einen solchen Twink anfangen.


----------



## Ordosh (7. April 2009)

Darshol schrieb:


> random geh ich nirgendwo mehr hin und wer aus der Gilde oder F-List aggro zieht..darf sich halt als erzieherische Maßnahme dann mit dem Mob "unterhalten"...einen NICHT zu unterschätzenden Lerneffekt hat das meißt zur Folge.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dieser Lerneffekt ist wirklich enorm ... 
Hilft aber auch super bei Randoms.
hab schon sicher n paar k g an reppkosten von randoms auf meinen buckel weil diese einfach in dem moment wo ich n mob per feenfeuer zu mir laufen lass drauf genukt haben ...
hab da aber echt kein problem damit den sterben zu lassen
Die meisten beschweren sich aber nicht sondern im gegenteil entschuldigen sich ...
lediglich die, die sich nicht auskennen und nur müll labern beschweren sich


----------



## Highscreen (7. April 2009)

Naja, das ist Blutkessel halt..  das krasse ist ja, selbst wenn man um 15:00 Uhr TANK und Heal hat (wobei ich immer Tank bin, weil man sonst nix findet), findet man KEINE dds..  crap realm :0


Naja und als TANK ist der damage auch nicht zu unterschätzen..  wo alle 80 wurden, war man immer auf platz 1 im schwanzmeter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (7. April 2009)

manchmal frag ich mich,mit was für leuten ihr kontakt habtz,wenn ihr ständig fertiggemacht werdet..
antwort auf die frage vom te: weil es spaß macht.


----------



## floppydrive (7. April 2009)

Habe früher nen Krieger auf Def gespielt, damit MC/BWL/AQ getankt, man musste auf einiges achten, aber wenn man sich mal bissl zusammenreißt sollte das kein Problem sein, mit Addon war ich dann Off tank und haben in Kara etc. manchmal den Sec tank gespielt was als off ja ohne Probleme geht.
Nun habe ich mal nen Warlock angefangen und wenn man sieht was für ein unterschied ist in hinsicht auf "entspanntes" spielen sehe ich gleich warum viele die früher DD gespielt haben mit nem Tank nicht klarkommen.
Kumpel von mir hat nen Druiden auf Feral und regt sich immer auf das er in Instanzen nichts sieht weil er direkt vorm Boss steht (vorher hat er Jäger gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Ich denke das ist das Problem von vielen Leuten, wer nen tank auch als twink anfängt hat erstmal ne riesige umstellung und wenn er vorher nen DD gespielt hat, kotzt es einen sicher auch bissl an, den jeder will mal bissl Schaden machen und die Tanks haben auch nicht immer lust nur auf die Fresse zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Tankproblem ansich lässt sich sicher auf diese aber auch haufen andere Gründe zurückführen und ist auch von Server zu server unterschiedlich


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Ordosh schrieb:


> was ist bitte 1k zu diesen Zeiten?


gar nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


durchs leveln bekommt man doch schon fast 5k...
und außerdem: wofür soll man denn sonst sein gold am anfang ausgeben? natürlich fürs equip... damit man eben startequip zum tanken hat.


----------



## Fridl (7. April 2009)

tank ^^ <-- protpala und deftank x)

.... aber ELE ist imbar atm ^^

ich tank dir gern alles ^^

aber flascher server muahahhaha x)


----------



## Grundorson (7. April 2009)

Eigentlich ist es doch ganz einfach warum es so wenig Tanks gibt.....es ist ein Fehler im Spieldesign.

Was brauche ich für eine Ini/Hero-Ini? 1 Tank, 1 Heiler, 3 DD's
Was brauche ich für einen 10er-Raid? 2 Tanks, 2-3 Heiler, 5-6 DD's
Was brauche ich für einen 25er-Raid? 3 Tanks, 5-6 Heiler, 16-17 DD's.

Was macht also ein Tank wenn er im Spiel voran kommt, ganz normaler Progress?

Ini tanken, Hero-Ini tanken, 10er-Raid tanken........und dann ? Sind 2 von 5 Tanks überflüssig und skillen auf Damage um.
Da man aber keine 7 Tage die Woche raidet fehlen letztendlich genau diese Tanks dann wieder in den 5er-Inis.


----------



## Cali75 (7. April 2009)

ich bin ein Schutz-Pala - super zum tanken ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - tanken rockt !!

aber meine dds machen mir auch viel Spaß und ich kann halt immer nur einen spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faransol (7. April 2009)

Grundorson schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es doch ganz einfach warum es so wenig Tanks gibt.....es ist ein Fehler im Spieldesign.
> 
> Was brauche ich für eine Ini/Hero-Ini? 1 Tank, 1 Heiler, 3 DD's
> Was brauche ich für einen 10er-Raid? 2 Tanks, 2-3 Heiler, 5-6 DD's
> ...



So ist es


----------



## Blacksmurf (7. April 2009)

hmmm....

Also hab zu anfang von Bc immer Hexe gezockt...
Und spiele jetz seit fast netm Jahr mein Deff warri als Main...und vor paar Tagen is mein Heal Pala 80 geworden =)

Und ich Spiel garnet mehr gern DD....und obwohl ich nur Tank und Heal spiele hab ich Problem Gruppen zu finden vlt kommts mir auch nur so vor...DD langweilt mich i-wie geht ja garnix ab =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacksmurf (7. April 2009)

...


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (7. April 2009)

Najo mein Krieger ist nun auch über 4 Jahre alt und ich könnte mit einer Hand aufzählen, wieviel mal ich schon deff geskillt war.
Ich lass mich einfach nicht gern für die Gruppe verprügeln, vorallem hab ich nicht den Nerv dazu. 
Man merkt es vorallem in den niedrigen Instanzen. Irgendwelche Randoms die nichtmal fähig sind, sich zwei Zeichen zu merken (Kreuz und Totenschädel). 
Ne hauptsache jeder Spacko muss versuchen irgendwie Aggro zu ziehen, damit er oder sie sich danch beschweren kann, oder sich toll vorkommt weil er dem Tank einen Mop weggeschnappt hat. 

Vorallem jetzt mit WotlK sind Krieger einfach nur noch saustark wenn es um den Dmg geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Heiler hingegen macht mir extrem viel spass, ich habe auch keine Lust immer nur Dmg zu machen. Aber ausser mit meinem Todesritter werd ich nie wieder tanken.


----------



## Barnacle (7. April 2009)

wir auf nazjater habn nur häftigen rnage dd mangel alles andere findet man in 5 min


----------



## Xaregoth (7. April 2009)

http://xaregoth.Wegen-massiver-Spammerei-gefiltert


----------



## Xaregoth (7. April 2009)

http://xaregoth.Wegen-massiver-Spammerei-gefiltert


----------



## SulTaNkx (7. April 2009)

klar werden die meissten dds, weil wenn du tank bisst auf dich keiner rücksicht nimmt ......antanken ist eh für viele dds ein fremdwort. 
euch dds muss mal klar werden das für uns das antanken genauso wichtig ist wie für euch das manareggen oä ,ohne geht nämlich nix.

aber in rnd gruppen achtet da keiner drauf und so verliert man schnell die lust zum tanken und denkt sich naja werde ich auch dd
1.muss ich mich dann nicht so doll konzentrieren 2.habe ich kein gemecker 3.kaum verantwortung halt nur drauf haun und wenn ich aggro ziehe sage ich einfach tank doch mal richtig 4. nicht so hohe repkosten gibts noch einiges mehr soll aber kein mimimi werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auch Def Warri und das wird sich auch niemals ändern

Tanks an die Macht!!!^^


----------



## Cypress2308 (7. April 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Moin ^^ ...
> Is das eigentlich nur auf dem Server Blutkessel so oder is gerade irgendwie Tankmangel ?
> Heiler-Situation is etwas ähnlich, aber nicht so gravierend ...
> 
> ...



1. Tanken macht keinen Spass!
2. DMG machen macht Spass und vor allem immer schön an der Spitze stehen!^^
3. Und healen ist eh das langweiligste das es gibt ... immer nur in der Ecke rumstehen^^

deswegen hab ich meinen warri und meinen dudu auch nie weiter als lvl 50 bzw lvl 40 gekriegt *gäääääähn*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. April 2009)

bei uns geht der mangel im momente eher zu heilern^^


----------



## Descartes (7. April 2009)

Jagdfeuer schrieb:


> Habe selber einen Protpala von null auf 80 als Tank hochgezogen und spiele jetzt seit längerem den Maintank unserer Gilde, da ich halt für meinen blauen Balken immer Schaden fressen muss.



Mhh ich hoffe du hast noch von bc zeiten gesprochen, aber es gibt anscheinent genug palatanks die noch net mit dem neuen refugium vertraut sind.


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Cypress2308 schrieb:


> 3. Und healen ist eh das langweiligste das es gibt ... immer nur in der Ecke rumstehen^^


Genau, immer nur rum stehen. Du kannst gar nicht wissen, wie das healen ist, weil du ja nicht auf 70 oder 80 mit nem healer raiden warst. 
Mach das mal und dann sag mir, dass es langweilig ist.


----------



## kulunu (7. April 2009)

tanken is ein undankbarer sch.. job ^^


----------



## Schwindi (7. April 2009)

Ich habe Selber bis vor 3 Wochen auf Blutkessel für die Allianz gespielt das Problem ist das dort sich zu wenig von den DD aus sich um Tanks und Heiler gekümmert wird so das wenn man es ausprobiert erst mal sich mit den DD rumärgern darf wenn man dann so weit ist dann haben sich oft Feste Heiler-Tank-Teams gebildet somit wird es dort immer schwerer.


----------



## slook (7. April 2009)

weil blizzard so dumm ist und jeder dmg machen kann!

die guten alten typischen verteilungen gibt es net mehr, wo man nen priester gespielt hat um zu heilen oder nen krieger um zu tanken

blizz fail!!


----------



## TheONE§ (7. April 2009)

als tank musst du halt ne coole sau sein!


----------



## SulTaNkx (7. April 2009)

Cypress2308 schrieb:


> 1. Tanken macht keinen Spass!
> 2. DMG machen macht Spass und vor allem immer schön an der Spitze stehen!^^
> 3. Und healen ist eh das langweiligste das es gibt ... immer nur in der Ecke rumstehen^^
> 
> deswegen hab ich meinen warri und meinen dudu auch nie weiter als lvl 50 bzw lvl 40 gekriegt *gäääääähn*



1.Tanken macht viel spass wenn man es kann^^ 
2. Dmg machen ist langweilig 4tasten combo...
3.heilen ist vielleicht mit lvl 40langweilig, aber sicher ab lvl 70 nichtmehr. das mit dem rumstehen kannste knicken das ist vieleicht in classic wow instanzen so
aber in raids ab Burning crusade sicher nicht^^


----------



## valibaba (7. April 2009)

Auf unserem server (Kel'thuzad) war anfangs WotLk auch der Tank und Healmangel recht krass... War ja aber logisch in der Tankskillung oder healskillung lässt es sich schlecht lvln ^^ ... Mittlerweile hat sich das Ganze eingependelt. 
Ich persönlich spiele einen Dk finde aber nicht, dass ich umskillen sollte weill er schon DD-Equipt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (ich kann mit dem Dk gar nix tanken, habs aufm weg 70-80 oft ausprobiert und nie anständig geschafft)

... vor kurzem habe ich mich jedoch in krieger und pala reingespielt und hab mal getestet mit welcher Klasse ich besser tanken kann (beide lvl 40) Mein Fazit: Mit dem Pala komme ich besser zurecht weil ich dort die aggro behalten kann... jetzt hab ich n Fury Krieger und n DefPala und bin sooo glücklich... 
Wass ich damit sagen will es muss jeder selber wissen ob er geeignet ist zum tanken und welche Klasse ihm am meissten liegt...


----------



## Arquilis (7. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> [...]aber soweit ich mitgekriegt habe könnte es daran liegen, daß Tanks (und Heiler) grundsätzlich der Arsch und Schuld an allem sind. Das könnte dem ein oder anderen schonmal die Lust aufs tanken vermiesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau das hab ich auch gedacht, bevor ich deinen post gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

den meisten leuten ist es einfach zu schwer und zu anstrengend, tank zu spielen. man muss die aggro halten, man darf die dds und den heiler nicht verrecken lassen und man muss auch noch damage machen. und natürlich ist der tank der erste, der bei einem wipe schuld an allem hat:



> Der Tank ist schlecht!


oder


> Der Tank macht zu wenig DMG!!!!


deswegen schrecken meiner meinung nach die meisten spieler davor zurück, zu tanken. man muss sich auch mal in die dds hineinversetzten. da ist man in den innis und raids absolut sorgenfrei! wenn da aufgrund von viel zu wenig damage der kampf zu lange dauert, der heiler oom geht und der tank stirbt, dann heißt es, der tank hätte zu wenig hp!

das dd-sein hat nur gute seiten, und deswegen spielen sie alle den damage-dealer

gruß
Arqui (<-- selber tank)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

slook schrieb:


> weil blizzard so dumm ist und jeder dmg machen kann!
> 
> die guten alten typischen verteilungen gibt es net mehr, wo man nen priester gespielt hat um zu heilen oder nen krieger um zu tanken
> 
> blizz fail!!


das stimmt absolut, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das auch was helfen würde. 
dann würden alle die klassen spielen, mit denen man DMG machen kann.
so hätte man weniger klassenvielfalt.
aber ich fände das gut!
*jeder will doch nur noch imba dd sein mit ***k DPS...* kotzt schon ziemlich an!
*leute die tank oder heiler spielen an die macht!*


----------



## Technocrat (7. April 2009)

Grundorson schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es doch ganz einfach warum es so wenig Tanks gibt.....es ist ein Fehler im Spieldesign.
> 
> Was brauche ich für eine Ini/Hero-Ini? 1 Tank, 1 Heiler, 3 DD's
> Was brauche ich für einen 10er-Raid? 2 Tanks, 2-3 Heiler, 5-6 DD's
> ...



Stimmt, messerscharf beobachtet! Das hatte ich noch nicht so gesehen, aber Du hast absolut recht!


----------



## Ballonede (7. April 2009)

Moin,

habe selbst einen Tank Druiden Lvl. 80, 30k Life unbufft und eigentlich gutes EQ - ich spiele ihn nicht mehr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es wird schon weiter vorn angesprochen, der Tank ist an allem Schuld - wenn man ihm die Aggro klaut oder erst gar nicht vernünftig antanken lässt - zum Beispiel. 

Es sind mitlerweile richtige Unsitten eingekehrt bis hin das man einen Tank auch noch anmacht im nachhinein.

Es wollen grün - blau Eq. "Neuachziger" Hero gehen und fragen mich ob ich ein guter Tank bin  - warum wohl ---> Repkosten farmen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die größte Unsitte sind dann die Dk´s, die meinen sie müssen einem jeden Mob klauen u.a. mit Todesgriff - we are the Best......

......und dann haben alle nie Zeit in einer Inze, go go go - das liegt sicher nicht an irgendeinem bestimmten Realm, ist sicher überall so - auch auf Ysera.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slook (7. April 2009)

Cypress2308 schrieb:


> 1. Tanken macht keinen Spass!
> 2. DMG machen macht Spass und vor allem immer schön an der Spitze stehen!^^
> 3. Und healen ist eh das langweiligste das es gibt ... immer nur in der Ecke rumstehen^^
> 
> deswegen hab ich meinen warri und meinen dudu auch nie weiter als lvl 50 bzw lvl 40 gekriegt *gäääääähn*



bist wohl mit nem richtigen char überfordert

als dd machst dir deine fucking rota als makro und spammst dann ein button Oo
am besten noch ne g15 tastatur und du kannst afk gehen


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

slook schrieb:


> als dd machst dir deine fucking rota als makro und spammst dann ein button Oo


von solchen Leuten halte ich sowieso gar nichts!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
totaler Schwachsinn!


----------



## Cypress2308 (7. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Genau, immer nur rum stehen. Du kannst gar nicht wissen, wie das healen ist, weil du ja nicht auf 70 oder 80 mit nem healer raiden warst.
> Mach das mal und dann sag mir, dass es langweilig ist.





SulTaNkx schrieb:


> 1.Tanken macht viel spass wenn man es kann^^
> 2. Dmg machen ist langweilig 4tasten combo...
> 3.heilen ist vielleicht mit lvl 40langweilig, aber sicher ab lvl 70 nichtmehr. das mit dem rumstehen kannste knicken das ist vieleicht in classic wow instanzen so
> aber in raids ab Burning crusade sicher nicht^^



ja ich weiss schon das man nicht die ganze zeit rum steht war auch n bisschen übertrieben und falsch ausgedrückt^^
ich meine das ganz anders , es ist in meinem kopf aber ich weiss nicht wie ich es schreiben soll xD ... naja jedenfalls finde ICH es langweilig genau wie das tanken (wenn ich nach 3 stunden tanksuche niemanden finde tank ich auch mal selber also weiss ich wie es auf lvl 70 / 80 ist) aber langweilig finde ich es trotzdem ^^
wollte meinen post eigentlich nicht so verallgemeinern^^

EDIT : DMG machen ist nich langweilig ... es sei denn man macht jedesmal weniger als der tank ... das ist schon deprimierend ^^


----------



## Nudl (7. April 2009)

bei mir sind nur die dds des problem... bin selber heiler und hab mich mit nun insgesamt 10 guten tanks angefreundet so dass immer einer on is der auch zeit hat *gg*

aber dass alle dks dd spielen war mir eig von anfang an klar (zumindest fast alle)


----------



## slook (7. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> von solchen Leuten halte ich sowieso gar nichts!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kannst blizzard dafür danken

aber dafür spiel ich auch holy priest =)


----------



## spacekeks007 (7. April 2009)

das problem ist leider die meisten haben ihr recount oder dmg meter oder was immer auf starren es an und holzen auf alles was nen puls hat.

und sobald der tank 1 mal den gegner mit der waffe angekitzelt hat sofort alle zauber drauf wenn möglich instant crit evtl bäm addon angemacht und alles raus was geht und weiter auf den dmg meter starren gruppe ist egal ini ist egal nur an erster stelle stehen und wehe dem ist nicht so dann wird gejammert heiler/tank/ andere sind schuld haben nix drauf alles nur noobs.

und wage dich nicht andere zu kritisieren dann hagelt anschuldigungen noh und nöcher das die anderen doch nix können mi mi mi...

naja wenn die gruppe stirbt is der heiler schuld... oder der krieger nicht die anderen die sind niemals schuld.

das kann man noch stundenlang weiterführen und es vergeht einem immer mehr die lust nen tank hochzuspielen. 

und unter 2000 dps kommt man ja heutzutage in keine hero rein sollen ja nicht länger wie ne halbe stunde dort verbringen wäre ja schlimm...mimimi

seis drumm^^ lesen verstehen oder auch nicht mir wurscht ;-)


----------



## Darkshineng (7. April 2009)

war bisher entweder immer healdruide oder feraltank. 
-macht mir dd kein spass? doch und wie! 
-warum ich nicht auf dd umskille? Mangel an heal/tank | langeweile einer rotation | keine heiklen momente tank-> aggro verloren / heal-> schadensspitzen.
aber vor allem ist es viel einfacher ne gruppe zu finden und damit was zu reissen als mit 3 dds heal und tank zu suchen, des weiteren ist es nichtmal so schwer wie sich das alle vorstellen!


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

ja, das kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. 
tanken oder heilen ist doch viel actionreicher.
als dd stehst du doch nur da und machst deine rota und dann bewegste dich mal um z.B. der Lavawelle auszuweichen. 
beim heilen gibts keine rota, du reagierst in jeder situation anders und entscheidest in millisekunden welchen healspell du benutzt.


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

slook schrieb:


> kannst blizzard dafür danken


wie kann man das als spieleentwickler nur zulassen?
sry für doppelpost.


----------



## SulTaNkx (7. April 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> das problem ist leider die meisten haben ihr recount oder dmg meter oder was immer auf starren es an und holzen auf alles was nen puls hat.
> 
> und sobald der tank 1 mal den gegner mit der waffe angekitzelt hat sofort alle zauber drauf wenn möglich instant crit evtl bäm addon angemacht und alles raus was geht und weiter auf den dmg meter starren gruppe ist egal ini ist egal nur an erster stelle stehen und wehe dem ist nicht so dann wird gejammert heiler/tank/ andere sind schuld haben nix drauf alles nur noobs.
> 
> ...


----------



## SavagePoetry (7. April 2009)

In meiner bis jetzt kurzen Zeit als Prot hab ich schon gelernt, das man aggro süchtige DD's sterben lassen kann ohne einen Wipe zu produzieren, wenns ned grad ein lernresistenter Spieler ist hatt sich das spätestens nach 2 Trashgruppen gelegt, wenn er meckert hat man ja genügend argumente wie z.B. die andren leben ja auch noch also warste selber Schuld^^.
In zeiten da Tanks und Heiler eh mangelware sind kommts eher selten vor das einer der DD's kritik übt da auch eine angebrochene ID leicht mit nem DD zu füllen ist, also zumindest auf Tirion leben Heiler und Tanks momentan wie Gott in Frankreich und sogar Range-DD sind fast schon ne gesuchte Spezies.


----------



## Cypress2308 (7. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ja, das kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
> tanken oder heilen ist doch viel actionreicher.
> als dd stehst du doch nur da und machst deine rota und dann bewegste dich mal um z.B. der Lavawelle auszuweichen.
> beim heilen gibts keine rota, du reagierst in jeder situation anders und entscheidest in millisekunden welchen healspell du benutzt.



naja ich sags mal so : es ist meine meinung dazu ... kann ja auch sein das ich mich komplett irre und tanken / healen meine wahre bestimmung ist und ich es nur noch nicht weiss weil ich beides nicht wirklich aktiv mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

und außerdem mag ich es nicht wenn ich so viel verantwortung tragen muss^^
aber ich kann ja mal ne zeit lang das tanken und healen ausprobieren und sag ich dir ob ich meine meinung dazu geändert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demus (7. April 2009)

Ich glaube irgendjemand vorher hat es bestimmt schon mal geschrieben aber die Antwort warum es mehr DD's als Heiler und Tanks gibt ist ganz einfach.

Tank kann sein...Pala, Krieger, Dudu, DK

Heiler kann sein...Priester, Pala, Dudu, Schami

DD kann sein...Priester, Krieger, Schami, Dudu, DK, Schurke, Pala, Hexer, Mage, Jäger

Fällt was auf?
WoW bietet einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten und Variationen um einen DD zu spielen als einen Tank oder einen Heiler. Das ist es schlicht und einfach.


----------



## Silanas (7. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich war selber zwar nie praktizierender Tank (höchstens mal aushilfsweise), aber soweit ich mitgekriegt habe könnte es daran liegen, daß Tanks (und Heiler) grundsätzlich der Arsch und Schuld an allem sind. Das könnte dem ein oder anderen schonmal die Lust aufs tanken vermiesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rrrischtisch..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mini schrieb:


> ich würde ja mit meinem dk tanken,habe irgentwie zuviel angst was falsch zu machen,ich bin lieber dd wo ich einfach nur dmg machen muss
> 
> ps:ich finde den heiler mangel viel schlimmer



Fehler macht jeder, nur wenn der Tank halt daneben haut und vergisst alle zu tanken, dann ist das gravierender als alles andere.... Es heißt dann nicht:

Ich bin gestorben, weil ich nicht aufgepasst habe
sondern: 

Wir sind wegen Dir (dem Tank) gestorben!



Tabuno schrieb:


> ... Aber so schwer wird das schon nicht sein.



Stand schon weiter oben aber dem schließe ich mich an:
Selbst tanken und dann Meinung sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sage ja auch nichts über andere Klassen, was nur eine These ist, sie ich nicht belegen kann...


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Cypress2308 schrieb:


> naja ich sags mal so : es ist meine meinung dazu ... kann ja auch sein das ich mich komplett irre und tanken / healen meine wahre bestimmung ist und ich es nur noch nicht weiss weil ich beides nicht wirklich aktiv mache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo so ist es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hat ja jeder seine eigene meinung... wie du schon sagst, man sollte das tanken oder healen auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren. 
macht echt spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (7. April 2009)

Tjo, weil alle Damage- und Zerggeil sind. Siehste scho in den BG's. Die die heilen könnten tun's net, lassen lieber die Leutz neben sich verrecken.


----------



## Belsina5 (7. April 2009)

ich habe selbst eine druidin
und spiele seit level 40 mondkin
natürlich habe ich damals auch ausprobiert mit dem bärchen zu tanken
was schlecht klappte und der spaß faktor war echt gleich null
meine süße eule mag ich aber so sehr 
das ich nichts mehr anderes mit ihr spielen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silanas (7. April 2009)

Demus schrieb:


> Ich glaube irgendjemand vorher hat es bestimmt schon mal geschrieben aber die Antwort warum es mehr DD's als Heiler und Tanks gibt ist ganz einfach.
> 
> Tank kann sein...Pala, Krieger, Dudu, DK
> 
> ...



Führen wir Deine Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung mal weiter:

Eine Grp hat 5 / 10 /25 Plätze....

Rollenverteilung: ca 1:1:3 (Verhältnismäßig Tank, Heiler, dd´s)

Hm.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist es da nicht eher die Frage, ob es nicht zu wenig Spieler gibt, die heilen oder tanken WOLLEN? Womit wir wieder in die Verantwortungsaufgabe abdriften ^^
... aber die darf sich jeder selbst beantworten.


----------



## Alpax (7. April 2009)

Also ich bin selbst Tank und die häufigste nachricht im chat ist

Suchen noch Tank und Heal für _xy_ 3/5 usw... ^^


----------



## Dexis (7. April 2009)

Signatur reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (7. April 2009)

Mini schrieb:


> ich würde ja mit meinem dk tanken,habe irgentwie zuviel angst was falsch zu machen,ich bin lieber dd wo ich einfach nur dmg machen muss
> 
> ps:ich finde den heiler mangel viel schlimmer



kann mich dieser meinung nur anschließen

btw: welche klasse ist besser zum tanken geeignet druide oder dk?


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Also ich bin selbst Tank und die häufigste nachricht im chat ist
> 
> Suchen noch Tank und Heal für _xy_ 3/5 usw... ^^


der legendäre satz des handel chats! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Variolus (7. April 2009)

Tankmangel herrscht wohl nur bei Rndgruppen für Heroinstanzen, in den meisten Gilden, die ich kenne gibt es eher zu viele Tanks, denn zu wenig. Beispiel meine Gilde: 46 Accounts, davon etwas mehr als die Hälfte mit einem oder mehreren 80ern, darunter sind dann 4 Defftanks, 3 Protpalas, 2 Bärchen, 2 Tankdks, ein Pala hat auf Holy gespecct, war vorher auch Prot, ein Dk hat auf DD gespecct obwohl er eigentlich tanken wollte, 2 Feraldruiden haben ebenfalls umgeskillt, meiner ist jetzt Katze mit Nottankeigenschaften (brauchen halt noch DDs ^^) der andere Resto, also 15 von 24 Accounts (mit 80ern) hatten ursprünglich einen Tank, 11 tanken immer noch... Dagegen stehen nur 7 Heileraccounts, wobei bis auf 2 Ausnahmen jeder unserer Heiler einen der Tanks spielt.

Wir leiden eher unter Heiler- und (vor allem fähigem) DD-Mangel.


----------



## Gronn (7. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich war selber zwar nie praktizierender Tank (höchstens mal aushilfsweise), aber soweit ich mitgekriegt habe könnte es daran liegen, daß Tanks (und Heiler) grundsätzlich der Arsch und Schuld an allem sind. Das könnte dem ein oder anderen schonmal die Lust aufs tanken vermiesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So ist es auch leider naja was soll ich hab keine problem mit gruppen suchen und finden bin ja auch tank


----------



## Bhaalbrut (7. April 2009)

Die wenigsten die einen Tank haben gehen mit dem Random Instanzen. Zumindest ist das bei mir so. Ich habe einen Tank. Mit 80 hab ich noch alle Non Hero inis abgefarmt um möglichst viel def zu bekommen. Hab dann jede Menge Gold dafür ausgegeben damit ich Crit immun geworden bin. Hab derzeit 24k Leben. Als Pala rechnet sich das ja so das je mehr leben du hast, desto mehr zaubermacht hast du und desto mehr Aggro machst du. Ergo, 24k ist am unteren Rand und brauche etwas länger um anzutanken.

Meine Erfahrungen in Random Hero Grps war nun folgende. Wir gehen an den ersten Boss (oder eine schwerere Trash gruppe) und 5sec nachher war der Mage (oder Hexer/Krieger/etc) tot, weil er sofort vollgas gefahren hat. So lange der Kampf nun stattfand musste ich im Chat lesen wie schlecht ich doch bin und was ich anders hätte machen sollen und wie schlecht mein equip ist und allgemein warum ich es wage mit Halb Blauen / Halb Epischen Equip in eine Hero zu gehen. Ich mein ich geb im LFG Channel direkt an: "24k HP, Crit immun Tank", alle dds die eine Gruppe zusammen bauen lesen nur "Tank" und erwarten scheinbar einen voll T7,5 equipten. Und wenn die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt werden dann wird man geflamet, das macht keinen Spaß!

Darum hab ich für mich die konsequenz gezogen dass dieser Char ein Twink bleibt. Hätte ich entsprechendes second equip mit dem char und nicht so viel Gold dafür ausgegeben das der Crit immun wird, hätte ich den auf Retri geskillt.


----------



## Mobmap (7. April 2009)

Also Ich habe eher selten das Problem ein Tank zu finden mag auch daran liegen das ich auf meiner flist min 7-8 tanks habe die gerne mal aushelfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und mach doch den Anfang lege deinen schurken auf Eis und zocke selber nen Tank hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergon (7. April 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Spiele auf Lordaeron 2 Tanks aus Leidenschaft, denn das ist die Ursache am Tankmangel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als dd gibt man die komplette Verantwortung am Spiel ab, man läuft mit und ballert oder hämmert drauf ohne viel zu denken oder zu überlegen. Die 2k dps fährt man ja auch im autoshoot danke der ausgeglichenen balance und wenn der Wipe mal perfekt is kann man schön die Tanks und Heiler beleidigen weil sie ja nix können. Meiner meinung nach sollten alle dd klassen äußerst generft werden damit sie mehr Verantwortung in der Gruppe übernehmen müssen! Dann könnt ich auch endlich mal sagen das alle dds noobs sind und keine ahnung haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T2roon (7. April 2009)

Bei uns auf den Server gibt es Tanks ohne Ende


----------



## Cypress2308 (7. April 2009)

Bhaalbrut schrieb:


> So lange der Kampf nun stattfand musste ich im Chat lesen wie schlecht ich doch bin und was ich anders hätte machen sollen und *wie schlecht mein equip ist und allgemein warum ich es wage mit Halb Blauen / Halb Epischen Equip in eine Hero zu gehen.*



was sind das denn für affen?^^

ganz so viel epic droppt in normalen inis ja dann doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und man kann von niemanden verlangen das er sich 30k gold zusammenfarmt um sich überteuerte epixxxxx ausm ah zu kaufen^^

also wir in unserer gilde für 80er heros bereit waren war ich der einzigste (als dd) der ein epic angelegt hatte und das war nur ne halskette mit ausdauer & ap^^

und gewipt sind wir trotzdem erst bei loken das nur 1x ! und diese "lfm naxx10er bitte nur mit 100k dps, full legendary und kompletten achievement clear" futzis kann ich eh nicht leiden und da melde ich mich garantiert nicht^^

es geht zwar mit ner gewissen anzahl dps und epics schneller und einfacher aber ohne ist es nicht unmöglich und wenn du das tanken drauf hast und mindestens crit immun bist und genügend hp (24k eigentlich ausreichend) hast sollte es nicht am gear liegen das jemand drauf geht^^

könnte einen ganzen "mimimi-thread" darüber machen wie ich solche leute hasse die jede hero ini/raid in 30sekunden clear haben wollen und bei denen es garnicht in frage kommt auch nur einen einzigen blauen gegenstand zu tragen weil es ja sein könnte das der dd 100dps, der healer 50hps und der tank 300life zu wenig hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..... wuuuuuuuusssaaaaa ganz ruig bleiben ^^


----------



## ciaz (7. April 2009)

Ein weiterer Punkt neben der Lernresistenz bzgl Aggromanagement diverser DDs ist natürlich auch das Fortschreitens des Addons.

Ausser sporadisch nachkommenden Twinks hat selbst der letzte Gelegenheitsspieler schon lange Level 80 mit seinem Main erreicht, wenn er denn Anfang des Jahres bei 70 angefangen hat zu leveln. (Ein Levelup pro Woche sollte denke ich drin sein) Die meisten Tanks sind also eh schon gut equippt und haben im regelfall auch keine Lust Twinkfrischlinge auszustatten, welche meistens direkt mit Questgear und fehlendem Klassenverstaendnis (ist halt n Twink) in Heros wollen.

Was also uebrig bleibt, sind die jenigen Anfänger, welche mit Lvl 80 evtl überlegen ihren Pala/Krieger wwi mal auf Tank zu speccen.

Erstes Problem: Tank Equip!
Ohne 535/540 Def ist man sehr schwer heilbar und hat in seinem Questgear geringe Überlebenschancen in einer Hero Ini als Brecher. Ergo muss man sich viele Teile entweder erfarmen oder (Teils teuer) vom Schmied herstellen lassen. Als DDler kann man hier auch ohne Gear mit(leechen) und der Run kann trotzdem erfolgreich sein.

Zweites Problem: Erfahrung und Wissen!
Wenn man nicht gerade Palatank ist (Weihe/Block/Schildschlag/Hammer des Rechtschaffenden reicht völlig und überfordert keinen und ja, ich weiss dass es mehr Styles gibt -.-) muss man erst mal eine Weile üben und sich erkundigen, welche Styles man denn nun wann und wie und überhaupt anwendet. Falls hier dann noch in jedem Run ein Spaten DD dabei ist und Aggro wie bloede zieht, verliert man schnell die Lust. Hier fehlt bei vielen Leuten Respekt und Rücksichtsnahme.

Drittes Problem: (lächerliche Equip-) Anforderungen!
Viele wollen die Ini moeglichst schnell und am besten noch mit saemltichen Achievements absolvieren. Ein frischer critimmuner Tank hat leider zu Anfang nur 20k-22k Life (ohne Enchants) und wird nicht so gerne genommen.

Viertes Problem: Ruf von Randoms!
Tja, was soll man sagen. Manchmal erwischt man gute Leute, manchmal die letzten Hansels. Um nicht jedesmal Kirmeslotto spielen zu muessen, ignoriert ein grosser Teil komplett Pickup Runs oder geht lieber mit der Gilde mit. Da weiss man halt, wo man dran ist.

gruesse ciaz.


----------



## weize (7. April 2009)

bin selbst tank und muss allgemein mal sagen:

-ich gehe viel mit rnd in heroic instanzen und finde dass auch viel an den dd`s liegt, wenn es mal net läuft. Net jeder heiler hat nen 2k manareg und da kommt es dann auf den dmg an um den kampf schnell zu beenden. 

Sehe auch sehr oft, dass wenn ich ne gruppe für hdz4 hero suche die dd nur mitkommen, wenn wir time run machen. Dass die aber zum teil grünes equip, oder blaue sachen anhaben das weder verzaubert noch gesockelt ist ist denen egal.

-als pala tank mache ich nicht gerade wenig schaden. habe es in etwa 30 heroics einmal "geschafft", hinter den 3 dd zu bleiben.

mfg


----------



## Warlock91 (7. April 2009)

Ganz klar. tankn is ja net so einfach und wenns n wipe gibt is immer der tank schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## hardrain86 (7. April 2009)

also mein main ist warri tank und der ist auf dem server anubarak.
leider ist es da das problem (finde ich) das es zu viele tanks gibt,
denn wenn man mal ne gruppe sucht, leider auch bei eingermaßen low inis,
wollen die meisten nen tank mit so viel hp wie möglich leider kommt man als 
suchender tank dann nicht oft mit in nem raid oder einer ini weil die halt
alle hohe tanks wollen...
somit kann ich mich mit dem net gut equippen...
deswegen habe ich jetzt einen pala angefangen der auch schon recht hoch ist 
und jetzt sehe ich fast nur noch paladine rumlaufen -,-´
ich denke an tanks und pala´s mangelt es auf dem server demnächst auf jedenfall nicht mehr...
naja aber man muß halt mal ne klasse finden die einem spaß macht^^
und ich denke wenns der pala 80 ist udn es zu viele gibt fange ich mit meinem 
42er hexer an den höher zu spielen^^


naja soviel zu meinem tank und der situation auf anubarak XD


----------



## Chínín (7. April 2009)

Wart ihr schonmal Archa random? nein? okay, Aufstellung: MT= DK ; 2. Tank = DK ; DD= Krieger, DK,DK,DK, Mage, Moonkin ; Healer: resto Shaman, Priester

hm, was sagt uns des? zuviele DKs....offtopic?`pff, mir egal

@ topic: also bei uns wird meist eher heal gesucht....tanks sind zwar genug da, aber ich werd mir auch einen hochspielen! (Dudu)

Dazu kommt, das viele DD nicht sonderlich viel dps fahren...geschweige denn die 2k Marke zu erreichen..mein Hunter gehört (noch) auch dazu.


----------



## !Albador! (7. April 2009)

also ich hab bis jetzt nur mein jäger gespielt ... recht erfolgreich denk ich mal ... hab mir jetzt zum spaß nen dk tank gemacht und muss sagen tanken fetzt schon iwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... klar is man immer drann schuld wenn irgend wer stirbt (auch wenn man wirklich nix dafür kann) und so aber damit komm ich klar 

zu den dds die zu schnell aggro ziehen sag ich nur das jeder dd ne möglichkeit hat seine aggro zu veringern (totstellen etc.) - zur not hilft auch kurz dmg stop ... ich stell mich da als jäger immer recht gut auf die tanks ein und erwarte das eigentlich auch als tank. solange der heiler ni stirbt bin ich mit meiner tankleistung zufrieden, was die dds machen soll mir egal sein ... wenn sie aggro ziehen sterben sie, so is es halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tank tot - heiler schuld
heiler tot - tank schuld
dd tot - dd schuld 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (7. April 2009)

also der mangel an tanks liegt denke ich mal daran das man sich auf vieles konzentrieren muss genau wie bei einen heiler als dd muss man sich nur bewegen und seine "rota" fahren 

ich selbst spiel meinen dk dd als main es macht mir riesig spaß vorallem da ich nicht immer die ganze verantwortung haben will

aber ab und zu tank ich auch mal heros oder 10er naxx falls die gilde es braucht mit 3.1 werde ich wohl öfters tanken =)

zudem hab ich ein dudu healer der macht mir extreme spaß ist zwar auch viel konzentration und verantwortung benötigt allerdings sind meistens noch 5 andere da merkt man es nicht so wenn man es kurz vermasselt ....


----------



## Thrainan (7. April 2009)

Das Problem ist auch, das man für 3 DDler einen Heiler und einen Tank bei 5er Innis braucht, im raid für 25 mann aber nur 2 Tanks. Wärend heiler und vor allem DDplätze n masse da sind. Tankmangel gibt es daher auch deswegen da es als tank tatsächlich schwer ist nen raidplatz zu finden. 
Dazu kommt, das jeder erwartet man möge bitte ungebuffet30k leben haben und sonnstwie imba sein.


----------



## advanced08 (7. April 2009)

!Albador! schrieb:


> also ich hab bis jetzt nur mein jäger gespielt ... recht erfolgreich denk ich mal ... hab mir jetzt zum spaß nen dk tank gemacht und muss sagen tanken fetzt schon iwie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*hust*

raid tot - jäger schuld ^^


----------



## Rodanold (7. April 2009)

Tank zu sein  ist schon in Ordnung. Und es macht auch Spass.
Hab irgendwo im Text gelesen das jemand keinen Tank spielt, weil er Angst hat was verkehrt zu machen.
Ich frag mich nur wieso die Leute diese Angst haben. Ok. Tank spielen ist mehr als nur 2 Knöpfchen drücken. 
Da heißt es auf die Aggro der Mobs achten, Evtl auftauchende zusätzliche Mobgruppen im Auge zu behalten und nach
Möglichkeit Fehler die von DDs verursacht werden auszubügeln.

Aber ganz ehrlich. Wenn ein DD mir blöd kommt von wegen Aggro halten oder so, dann sag ich ihm das er auswechselbar ist.
Bin ich in ner RND-Gruppe und werde blöd angemacht... "und tschüüüüs".
So einfach ist es. Meinen Respekt als Tank hab ich mir in vielen Gruppen verdient. Und wenn die DDs Omen nicht ablesen können 
und laufend in der Aggro an mir vorbeikrachen... dann lass ich sie auch gern mal draufgehn. So ist das halt..
wer den Heiler verarscht, der läuft.. und wer den Tank ärgert der stirbt.
.... und wer Tank und Heiler ärgert... der hat definitiv ein Problem.

So und nicht anders läufts. Und wer das ein paar mal durchgesetzt hat, steht zwar auf einigen Igno-Listen bzw. hat auch selber eine
gut gefüllte Igno-Liste... aber auch die FLs füllen sich.

Und zu guter Letzt noch ein Hinweis:
Der Tank bestimmt die Geschwindigkeit. Nicht der DD, der in 10 Minuten zu Mami essen muss.
Wie schon angedeutet: DDs sind auswechselbar.

Bis die Tage
Roni


----------



## Butt999 (7. April 2009)

Also Tank mangel kann ich auf Mannoroth nicht sagen, spiel selber nen tank und find auch das es mehr an fernkämpfern fehlt als an tanks aber kann ja von server zu server unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## hardrain86 (7. April 2009)

Bhaalbrut schrieb:


> Die wenigsten die einen Tank haben gehen mit dem Random Instanzen. Zumindest ist das bei mir so. Ich habe einen Tank. Mit 80 hab ich noch alle Non Hero inis abgefarmt um möglichst viel def zu bekommen. Hab dann jede Menge Gold dafür ausgegeben damit ich Crit immun geworden bin. Hab derzeit 24k Leben. Als Pala rechnet sich das ja so das je mehr leben du hast, desto mehr zaubermacht hast du und desto mehr Aggro machst du. Ergo, 24k ist am unteren Rand und brauche etwas länger um anzutanken.
> 
> Meine Erfahrungen in Random Hero Grps war nun folgende. Wir gehen an den ersten Boss (oder eine schwerere Trash gruppe) und 5sec nachher war der Mage (oder Hexer/Krieger/etc) tot, weil er sofort vollgas gefahren hat. So lange der Kampf nun stattfand musste ich im Chat lesen wie schlecht ich doch bin und was ich anders hätte machen sollen und wie schlecht mein equip ist und allgemein warum ich es wage mit Halb Blauen / Halb Epischen Equip in eine Hero zu gehen. Ich mein ich geb im LFG Channel direkt an: "24k HP, Crit immun Tank", alle dds die eine Gruppe zusammen bauen lesen nur "Tank" und erwarten scheinbar einen voll T7,5 equipten. Und wenn die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt werden dann wird man geflamet, das macht keinen Spaß!
> 
> Darum hab ich für mich die konsequenz gezogen dass dieser Char ein Twink bleibt. Hätte ich entsprechendes second equip mit dem char und nicht so viel Gold dafür ausgegeben das der Crit immun wird, hätte ich den auf Retri geskillt.


achja wollte noch sagen ...
ich gebe dir da voll und ganz recht die tanks die so um die 24k hp liegen bzw keine 30 k hp haben die sind voll aufgeschmissen^^
mein tank hat z.b. 26,3 k hp und da bekommt man dann gesagt das der nicht genug hp hat für raids bzw ini...
klar wenn die dd´s nicht genug dmg machn oder die heiler dauernd omg gehen mit dem mana muß man sich nicht wundern mit meiner alten gilde war ich schon naxx hero mit den 26k hp also HERO!!!!!und das waren nicht alles imba leute so 3-4 schon und das bei der 25er naxx hero!!!
also wenn man ne gute gruppe hat geht auch das...
wenn ich ein 2. equip hätte wäre der schon längst nicht mehr tank sondern dd leider habe auch ich zu viel g für das equip bzw die sockel ect ausgegeben.
als tank ist es leider kein zuckerschlecken wenn dd´s meinen direkt draufhauen zu müßen weil sie ja so imba sind(frage mich manchmal wie die zu so einem equip gekommen sind wenn die den tank nicht antanken lassen)...  -,-
naja aber wie gesagt können die dd´s was und warten nen mom aufs antanken und haben genug dps für den raid oder ini und die heiler sind gut genug dafür geht das auch mit dem tank^^


----------



## CedeoCedeo (7. April 2009)

Als Tank ist man in seinen Möglichkeiten halt sehr eingeschränkt; als deftank oder protpala macht nunmal nicht so viel Schaden wie ein Schurke.
Das heißt, dass PvP und Gold farmen schwer wird.


Außerdem haben viele DD's immer einen Grund zu nörgeln (Besser Kiten!, Zu wenig Hp, keine Übersicht)

Naja, mit meinem Dk-Frosttank läuft im Moment ganz gut.
Heilermangel ist auf unserem Server eher ein Problem.
-->Horde/Alexstrasza


----------



## Mephido (7. April 2009)

Hallo

Ich hab mal Bibi getankt........
.... mit einem Mage..... war lustig und wir habens geschaft Acc schulten mit 30aus + epic faden sei dank^^

neulich hab ich mit meinem Tank krieger (lvl 35) Kloster getankt, mitten unterm kampf whispert mir der wl (lvl 40) aus der grp ich soll mal in deff haltung gehn und donnerknallmachen
Antwort: Ich bin in der Defhaltung und ich mach Donnerknall wie wärs wenn du mal nicht immer AoE machst und mal auf mein ZIEL gehst!!!! is ja fast wie in naxx hier!

edit: ich hab auch noch einen fullepic palatank mit full epic healequip ich verhindere Tankmangel und heilermangel!
zitat aus Spongebob: "Mach's nach, aus dem Weg du Bengel!"


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. April 2009)

Antwort: Tankmangel gibt es NICHT!

woran es mangelt ist allerdings die bereitschaft von den Tanks in die Gruppensuche zu gehen bzw. auf random-anfragen im handelschannel zu reagieren

Was meint ihr denn wie viele Gilden es auf eurem server gibt die raiden gehen? ich tippe so auf um die 100.. undj ede davon braucht um raiden zu können mindestens 2 tanks also sollte es gut und gerne 200 tanks pro server geben.. auf stufe 80

Die frage ist nun warum wollen diese tanks nicht in die Gruppensuche gehen? Und warum reagieren sie nicht wenn im handelschannel "suche Tank für xyz" steht?

Ganz einfach.. Ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass:

a) Die gruppe keinen Schaden macht -> 2 min an einer trash gruppe.. keine lust

b) Die dds noch bevor meine Weihe ansatzweise draußen ist mit Blizzard, Salve, Gewitter was weiß ich nicht alles losbombt worauf hin ich sie einfach sterben lasse.. sind ja nicht meine reppkosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im zweifelsfalle den heiler rausnehmen = keine reppkosten für mich trotz sterben

c) die Suchanfrage so aussieht : "/2 gogo suchen tank imba gruppe roxxor leude dabei meld disch! /w me " ( "Spieler "Me" konnte nicht gefunden werden" so ein pech auch... )

d) schurken generell vor mir als tank laufen

e) ich generell lieber mit menschen die ich kenne und denen ich vertraue ( mit denen ich eingespielt bin ) in Instanzen gehe als dass ich nach randoms suche


so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe ihr könnt etwas mit meinem Gedankengut anfangen


----------



## hardrain86 (7. April 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Tank zu sein  ist schon in Ordnung. Und es macht auch Spass.
> Hab irgendwo im Text gelesen das jemand keinen Tank spielt, weil er Angst hat was verkehrt zu machen.
> Ich frag mich nur wieso die Leute diese Angst haben. Ok. Tank spielen ist mehr als nur 2 Knöpfchen drücken.
> Da heißt es auf die Aggro der Mobs achten, Evtl auftauchende zusätzliche Mobgruppen im Auge zu behalten und nach
> ...





wow lese das gerade erst also muß ich mal sagen echt weise gesprochen gz der text ist verdammt gut geschrieben^^


----------



## Jurok (7. April 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> .......
> Hat man zuviel Angst / Respekt vorm Tanken ?
> 
> *Habt keine Angst ! TANKT !!!*
> ...



Ich schätze es wird sich etwas ändern mit dem Dual Specc. Viele haben halt einfach keine Zeit/Lust Gold zu farmen, nur um es für das hin und her skillen zu verschleudern. Naja hoffen wir das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curumir (7. April 2009)

Also ich habe nicht alle Beiträge gelesen. Doch oft hab ich gesehen wie man sich über die DD´s beschwert, von wegen, das sie immer rummaulen und alles falsch machen und es eilig haben... Tanks und Healer nicht oder?
So weg vom Offtopic^^

Ich denke das viele einfach keine Lust haben das EQ zu farmen und ja spiele DD... aber n Schurken^^
Dann gibts natürlich auch die Leute denen Tanken/healen einfach kein Spaß macht
Und viele denken als DD wäre es viel leichter, aber wenn man richtig Schaden machen will muss man auch mehr als 2 Tasten drücken. 

So meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (7. April 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Antwort: Tankmangel gibt es NICHT!
> 
> .....



Genau meine Meinung! Gehe auch nie random irgendwo mit, ich habe "meine" Leute. =)


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. April 2009)

Ich hab bis Stufe 70 auch als Bärchen gespielt und ich glaube, ich habe meine Sache eigentlich ganz ordentlich gemacht. Es gab eigentlich nie einen Wipe und nur selten sind Leute in der Gruppe gestorben, dennoch gab es nachher immer wieder Leute die gesagt haben "Und wer bezahlt mir jetzt die Reparatur?" Und dergleichen. Man hat ständig irgendwelche Dinge an den Kopf geworfen bekommen und ich war es irgendwann Müde der Fußabtreter anderer zu sein. Jetzt spiel ich nur noch als Katze und hab meine Ruhe. Da macht es auch wieder Spass zu spielen.
Als Tank ist man leider oft nur der Depp der anderen, wird als Heiler wohl nicht anders sein.


----------



## Aricin (7. April 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Tank zu sein  ist schon in Ordnung. Und es macht auch Spass.
> Hab irgendwo im Text gelesen das jemand keinen Tank spielt, weil er Angst hat was verkehrt zu machen.
> Ich frag mich nur wieso die Leute diese Angst haben. Ok. Tank spielen ist mehr als nur 2 Knöpfchen drücken.
> Da heißt es auf die Aggro der Mobs achten, Evtl auftauchende zusätzliche Mobgruppen im Auge zu behalten und nach
> ...



so kenne und liebe ich mein tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
am bekanntesten ist mir das mit dem auswechseln weil als tank hat man ja (fast) immer lead
und tank mangel gibt es bei uns (Dalvengyr) auch nicht, eher healermangel
aber vielleicht kommt mir das nur so vor weil ich eigentlich nur tanke und dann tankmangel relativ komisch wäre^^


----------



## Valinbor (7. April 2009)

Ich spiele meinen Tank nicht mehr da jeder DD der einmal in einer/m Instanz/Raid stirbt weil er in den ersten 2 sekunden voll drauf bursten muss um die aggro zu bekommen SOFORT mich anwhispert mit folgenden worten:
"Alter was bist du den für ein Tank du kannst ja nichtmal die Aggro halten! Sch"iss Todesritter können ja garnichts!"
Ich: "Du musst ja auch drauf bursten während ich den Boss (Gluth oder wie der Hund in Naxxramas heißt) noch zur Tür ziehe!"
Spieler XYZ Ignoriert euch.
Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt.
Player has been kicked. (Sagt die t"sse im TS),


----------



## Calystro (7. April 2009)

ich spiel ne hybridklase  als dd .......... und ich habe getankt ....... doch leider gottes wurde mir das tanken  durch unfähige dd´s vermiest 
für gilde und fl kein thema  skille ich sofort um .... aber rnd gehe ich ausschließlich als dd mit .......reppkosten ... scheiß drauf aber wenn besagte dd´s meinen  sie wüßten alles besser und die einfachsten anweisungen des tanks nicht folge leisten .... dann ist irgendwann mal der ofen aus ... und wenn ich mich anfange über diese dummdreistigkeit zu ärgern ..... sorry bevor ich mir die laune vermiesen lasse, gibt es eher nen tank weniger!!!!
(nebenbei gesagt .... es sind nicht wenige hybridtanks die ähnlich denken )


----------



## Albra (7. April 2009)

warum jede tankklasse dd ist? weil die herren dds ja bei einem wipe sofort den tank anpflaumen als noobtank und gruppe leaven obwohl es wie in der vio grade passiert ist letzte mobgruppe vor endboss ist 
am erfolg hat man gesehen erstes abzeichen naja.. vio is ja ned soo schwer und der tank war auch recht gut heilbar (war mit priesterlein drin) nur meinte die eule zwischendrin immer die mobs wegkicken zu müssen oder nen ganz anderes ziel zu verfolgen als der tank - zumindest hat sie mehr heilung gebraucht die dann irgendwie beim tank gefehlt hatte.. okay ich hät die eule verrecken lassen sollen ist mir auch klar aber nya hinterher is man immer schlauer trotzdem sind es grade solche leute die den angehenden tanks das leben versauen und es ihnen vermiesen den schaden und die hähme zu kassieren


----------



## Motte (7. April 2009)

Bin Tank kenn mich da nich aus... Aber bei Heilermangel stimm ich zu ^^


----------



## JuiceFriend (7. April 2009)

Ich spiel ja einen Melee Schami, der kann ja nicht tanken aber durchaus heilen, weil Healer bei uns ja fast in ebensolchem Maße Mangelware sind wie die Tanks.
Ich hab einfach keinen Bock aufs Heilen, das muss ja frustrierend sein, wenn man da steht und der Tank nicht critimmun ist oder die 18 DDs in deiner Naxx 25 Gruppe 1,5k DPS fahren und die Mobs nicht umfallen. Ich spiel hat lieber DD um aktiv was am Bosskill zu tun und weil ich eh meinen Stammplatz als Melee Supporter in der Gilde hab^^

Zum Tanken: Ich hab mir mal nen DK gemacht und den aufs Tanken geskillt, und ich hab im Blutkessel und im Bollwerk rausgefunden, dass es echt Spaß machen kann. Ist aber auch anstrengend, immer den Überblick über seine drölfmillionen Mobs zu haben.
Tanken ist auch kostspielig (Repkosten -.-') und man braucht schon gute Nerven, weil man immer Ärger kriegt wenn die DDs tot sind (auch wenn sie selbst schuld sind...).
Möglicherweise schreckt das ganze ja ab^^

Naja, und wenn ich mir mal so die First-Sight-Impressions angucke: Healer langweilig, Tank schwer... Nehm ich nen DD.
Und das spielt sich wohl in vielen Köpfen ab, wobei ich auch viele kenne, die nen Healer oder Tank rerolled haben oder halt umgespecced haben.
Mit dem Dualspec kann es besser werden, aber es werden dann auch mehr Möchtegern-Tanks und -Healer rumrennen...


----------



## Barbossa94 (7. April 2009)

Also auf meinen server ist garantiert kein tankmangel, sowas bekommt man an jeder ecke zugeworfen ^^
Bei uns sind es eher die heiler...


----------



## Shisky (7. April 2009)

Ich denke es liegt einfach daran, dass viele einfach nur Angst haben zu heilen bzw. tanken.
Und dann denken sich viele einfach : Dmg machen kann ich auch !
Das stimmt nur sofern, das es nicht sofort wie beim tank bzw beim heiler auffällt, wenn er nich so skilled ist.
Aber man sieht Tag für Tag GummelDDs rumlaufen. 

In einer Rnd Gruppe werden GummelDDs mitgenommen, ABER wenn jmd zum ersten Mal tankt oder heilt wird gleich auf ihm/ihr rumgehackt !


----------



## Agyros (7. April 2009)

> Antwort: Tankmangel gibt es NICHT!
> 
> woran es mangelt ist allerdings die bereitschaft von den Tanks in die Gruppensuche zu gehen bzw. auf random-anfragen im handelschannel zu reagieren



den Rest des Posts quote ich jetzt mal nicht, aber das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.

Was ich in der letzten Zeit mit meinem Heilertwink erleben durfte ... ich hab auch keine Lust mehr auf Randoms (die war selbst mit dem Mage schon stark eingeschränkt, aber da bekommst Du wenigstens nicht für die Fehler anderer auf den Sack)
Mages die mit Blizzard und Pyros pullen, DK die das Target vom Tank erstmal schön zurück ziehen. Hunter die totstellen so geil finden, dass sie es zu jeder - normalerweise selber provozierten - Gelegenheit nutzen (obwohl ich sie bis dahin locker - neben dem tank - am leben gehalten habe ... danach nur nicht mehr ^^).

Anschließend wird dann auf Tank und Healer (wahlweise) geschimpft (ok es gibt auch da schwarze Schafe) ... den eigenen Fehler einsehen ? Nö ... Egal ob man es nett versucht zu erklären oder nach dem 5 mal etwas sauer reagiert.


----------



## infinity85 (7. April 2009)

spiele selber auf nethersturm nen dk tank und hab seit en paar tagen meinen  pala auf 80 und auf holy umgeskillt.  das lustige an der sache ist sobald ich  mit dem tank on bin find ich  keine heiler und sobald ich mitm heiler on gehe find ich keinen tank. glaube da eher das tank und heiler mangel grad aktuell besteht. ^^


----------



## DamokIes (7. April 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Tank zu sein...
> ...Wie schon angedeutet: DDs sind auswechselbar.




Jetzt, wo du es erwähnst...
Stimmt, du hast Recht! Werde es das nächste Mal beherzigen, wenn mich ein DD disst, und ihn kicken.
Im Prinzip kann es mir ja egal sein, ob ich auf dessen Ignoreliste lande, weil ich sowieso nicht scharf darauf 
bin, nochmals mit demjenigen durch eine Instanz zu gehen.

Dafür bekommst du von mir ein dickes fettes

*/sign*


----------



## immortal15 (7. April 2009)

tankmangel gibt es weil niemand mit random gruppen tanken will ........


----------



## Garziil (7. April 2009)

Ich für meinen teil mag es mit meinem Twink (siehe unten) zu tanken.
Wer nen Elementarschamanen spielt wird wissen wieso. Als Schamane benutze ich bei Loatheb und Patchwerk nur Blitzschlag. Zu mehr habe ich da einfach keine lust mehr. Ich mache damit zwar weniger dps, aber es beschwert sich auch keiner, bzw. fällt nicht auf wenn ich mangels interesse am raid nichts mache.
Als Tank bin ich für den Raid verwantwortlich. Wenn ich kein bock habe würden die das sofort merken.


----------



## StilleQuelle (7. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich war selber zwar nie praktizierender Tank (höchstens mal aushilfsweise), aber soweit ich mitgekriegt habe könnte es daran liegen, daß Tanks (und Heiler) grundsätzlich der Arsch und Schuld an allem sind. Das könnte dem ein oder anderen schonmal die Lust aufs tanken vermiesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aber ne Grp findet auch noch der schlechteste Tank, denn besser ein schlechter als gar keiner, so denken zumindest die meisten...

LG, StilleQuelle


----------



## Anni®! (7. April 2009)

Tanken is einfach keine Herausforderung.
Bei den DD´s kann man sich mit den Dps zahlen messen.
Bei Tank? Erlittenen Schaden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir machts jedoch Spaß mit mein Dk andere Leute durch ini´s zu lotsen. Besonders weil ich nicht auf die Aggro achten muss, sondern sie aufbaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn keiner von der grp verreckt hat man was erreicht.

Nen Heil Paladin will ich auch noch hochzocken, aba kb ne 3. Klasse zu lvln.


----------



## Kentoff (7. April 2009)

ich hab nen Healshamy und nen Dk Tank und ich finde dass Tanken is viel schwerer und anstrengender als dass healen , als Tank verlierste aggro dann musste schnell reagieren ( umdrehen , abspotten , antanken wieder) dagegen beim healer immer den Tank healen und wenn er mal aggro looste dann F3-F5 ( wenn Tank lead hat) drücken und dann nen heal casten dann wieder F2 drücken für den Tank und es geht weiter , daher spiele ich lieber den healer weils 1. leichter ist und 2. mehr fun macht vll. liegt des ja auch bei den andern so und da dann der grund wieso so ein Tankmangel herrscht


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (7. April 2009)

Muss zugeben hab mir nicht alle Posts durchgelesen...

Aber ich als Tank muss sagen das es, meiner Meinung nach, an den DD´s liegt.

NICHT AN ALLEN!!!!! Aber die meisten dd´s denken echt so das viel Aggro viel DMG heißt ergo muss man auch im Aggro Meter ganz oben sein...

Ich gehe selber nur noch ganz ganz selten random ne Hero weil es mir wirklich echt zu blöd is. Ich bin zwar Palatank was aber nicht bedeutet das jeder DD nen eigenen Mob umzergen soll. Es wird kaum nen Focustarget genuked auch wenn Zeichen drüber sind. Und Aggroreducefähigkeiten werden sowieso nicht benutz wenn nen dd stirbt is entweder Healer oder Tank schuld. So einfach machen es viele DD

Vorm Tank Mob klatschen>Aggro ziehn>vorm Tank weglaufen, wärenddessen weiter Dmg am mob machen>sterben>Healer/Tank flamen


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. April 2009)

Fl4tlin3r schrieb:


> Muss zugeben hab mir nicht alle Posts durchgelesen...
> 
> Aber ich als Tank muss sagen das es, meiner Meinung nach, an den DD´s liegt.
> 
> ...



Ja, den DPS Wahn find ich auch schlimm. Ich hab da lieber einen DD der weniger Schaden macht dabei, dafür aber gut in der Gruppe spielt. Das ist doch viel wichtiger. Was bringt es wenn jemand 4000 dps fährt, aber die Gruppe ständig stirbt, weil er nicht aufpasst.


----------



## Hasal (7. April 2009)

Beim tanken hat man mehr Verantwortung und das schreckt wahrscheinlich viele Spieler ab. Meistens wird man als Tank als erstes geflamed wenn was nicht klappt und sonst darf man auch immer der sein, der alles erklären muss und so'n Zeugs. Vllt ist dies Einbildung, aber zumindest sind dies Punkte, warum mein Krieger doch Fury ist und nicht Tank.

Nebenbei erwähnt, bei uns auf Norgannon ist es zum Teil mit Heilern schlimmer. Zu manchen Zeiten suchst du dich tot wenn der Heiler fehlt. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich meinen Krieger Tank skille, aber nen Heiler spiel ich mir gerade hoch, mit dem man momentan bei uns sicher gute Chancen hat.

MfG


----------



## Blutlos (7. April 2009)

Hm, das es zu wenig Tanks geben soll wäre mir bislang nicht aufgefallen und ich treibe mich auf einigen Servern herum. Das es aber kaum noch Leute gibt, die außerhalb von FL und Gilde tanken, weil eine halbwegs fähige Randomgruppe zu finden in etwa die gleiche Chance hat wie ein Sechser im Lotto, kann ich bestätigen, zumindest laut den Tanks, die mir bekannt sind.


----------



## Gorotto (7. April 2009)

Der Tankmangel ist so Alt wie das Spiel selbst.

Die gründe dafür haben sich auch nicht geändert, mit ner Random Gruppe irgendeine Inztanz zu machen reicht in der Regel schon aus um dem Tank die Lust am Spiel gewaltig zu vermiesen (gibt natürlich auch ausnahmen wo der Tank dann selber überrascht ist das es mit ner Randomgruppe so gut läuft).

Wenn ich daran zurückdenke wie ich meinen Krieger hochgezogen habe (zwar nicht als Tank aber hab mich nich gescheut in Inztanzen zu Tanken) dann kommen mir eigtl. nur böse Erinnerungen DD´s die denken och der Tank hat mit seinem Bogen grad die Grp gepullt ich Bratz mal nen Mehrfachschuss rein der wird die Aggro schon halten oder DD´s die trotz Markierten Gegnern genau den angreifen auf dem am wenigsten Aggro aufgebaut ist ...

Ich könnte so bestimmt noch Stunden weitermachen aber das lass ich mal lieber.

zu deiner Frage "Tankmangel ... Warum ist jeder DD?" Weil Tanks die Arschkarte gezogen haben und DD zocken ja ach so einfach ist das es jeder kann (mehr oder weniger gut)

Zu diesem Thema fällt mir noch was ein was ich mal loswerden wollte es gibt WoW-Spieler die einfach nur DD´s Spielen Kumpel von mir ist so einer hat Krieger, Schamane, Jäger, Magier und nen Priester nur der priester ist nicht auf max. lvl und ratet mal alle sind auf DD geskillt ... wenn ich ihn frage ob er nicht mal einen der chars in was nützlicheres verwandeln möchte sagt er nur nö wieso gibt doch gneug Idioten die Tanken oder Heilen Oo ich denke mal mein Kumpel ist mit dieser Einstellung nicht ganz alleine wenn ich mir manche Signaturen oder MyBuffed-Profile angucke krieg ich schon nach kurzer Zeit erste bestätigungen (Ich weis in meinem Profil sind auch alle auf DD geskillt aber dazu sei gesagt das mein Paladin sehr lange Prot war und mein Schamane auch schon einige Raids und Hero´s geheilt hat). Bestes beispiel ist ja grade der TE spielt Schurke und beschwert sich das alle nur noch DD zocken einfach mal nen Tank oder Heiler anfangen dann wirste sehen warum die so selten sind.


----------



## Kankru (7. April 2009)

Naja, ich spiel 3 Chars, alles Hybriden!
1. Pala - Tank
2. Schamie - Heiler
3. Dudu - Eule

Wenn wir ne Gruppe machen und irgendwas fehlt, geh ich meistens mit dem mit, der auch gebraucht wird...

MfG


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. April 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Naja, ich spiel 3 Chars, alles Hybriden!
> 1. Pala - Tank
> 2. Schamie - Heiler
> 3. Dudu - Eule
> ...



so siehts bei mir auch aus..

Pala - Tank
Priest - heiler
Mage - dd
Jäger - dd
bald druide entweder eule oder baum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als kleinen tipp kann ich noch empfehlen macht auch wenn ihr wenige tanks findet die noch mit randoms losgehen so viele heros wie möglich.. 
wenn ihr einen guten tank/heiler findet : ab auf die freundesliste und dann ab und zu mal anschreiben ob derjenige zeit/lust hat und sich so eine art stammgruppe bildet.. weil wie gesagt.. man geht lieber mit leuten mit wo man weiß was sie können. Eventuell kennt derjenige auch noch ein paar gute dds oder andere tanks/heiler so dass man eine gewisse auswahl hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syvius (7. April 2009)

Die Frage warum jeder DD ist sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein...

DD ist halt viel einfacher zu spielen und wenn ma was schief läuft können mehrere DD´s verantwortlich gemacht werden.
DD´s müssen sich nur um Schaden kümmern, Tanks müssen Kiten, etc. was viel schwieriger ist.
Für viele gibt es wahrscheinlich eine Faustregel die abschreckend wirkt:

Tank<----mehr Verantwortung

MFG Syvius




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8-) (7. April 2009)

ich weiß nicht obs schon erwähnt wurde (hatte nicht so wirklich lust mir hier alles durchzulesen^^) aber es ist ja auch so dass man als tank oder heiler einigermaßen gutes equip braucht. Aber wenn man jetzt als dd fragt ob man irgendwo mitkann wird man meißt gleich eingeladen ohne dass geschaut wird ob man einigermaßen gute sachen hat und genug dps macht...


----------



## Livien (7. April 2009)

Wer lässt schon freiwillig auf sich wild einschlagen, und wenn's halt jemanden so derbe stört, dass Tankmangel auf dem Server x oder y is, soll er halt sich selbst nen Tank machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (7. April 2009)

Warum s so wenige Tanks gibt (auch Heiler)? Ganz einfach, wie schon oft geschrieben, die Leute wollen keine Verantwortung nehmen und lieber hirnlos draufholzen. Ging mir lange auch so, aber irgendwann wurde es mir zu langweilig und ich wurde neugierig auf Tank/Heiler.
Ich finde übrigends tanken schwieriger als heilen. Hab meine Druidin lange als Bäumchen gespielt. Als Tank muss man irgendwie auf noch mehr achten: die Mobs und die Mitspieler, als Heiler eigentlich nur auf die Mitspieler.

Also auf Dual Spec freu ich mich nicht wirklich. Das erst ab 80 zu machen ist Müll.  Ich sehs schon vor mir: man sucht noch einen Heiler (oder Tank) für die Ini, irgendein DD erbahmt sich umzuspeccen. Der hat aber kaum Ahnung von seinem neuen Job und ist mit den vielen Fähigkeiten überfordert (tanken/heilen lernt man ned von jetzt auf nachher) --> Wipe. Ich werd da versuchen möglichst mit Leuten zu gehen, die ich kenne und von denen ich weiß wie sie spielen, nämlich gut.^^

Tipp an die Leute, die nicht tanken/heilen, weil sie meinen sie werden ja eh nur angemotzt: sucht euch einen Tank/Heiler eures Vertrauens und DDs die rumspacken fliegen ganz einfach aus der Gruppe, Ersatz gibt's ja genügend.

Übrigends finde ich einen Tank solo einfacher zu spielen als nen Heiler. Ich sammel da immer so 3-5 Mobs ein und klopp die dann runter, braucht zwar etwas, aber geht ganz gut. Als Heiler geht das nicht, wenn ich da 2 Mobs an mir hab wird's schon stressig und ich bin überwiegend mit mich selbst heilen beschäftigt.

@ Livien: jo sag ich auch immer wenn ich mit einem DD unterwegs bin und sich die Leute aufregen warum ich jetzt ned Tank/Heiler bin: wenn's stört der soll ruhig sein und selbst nen Tank oder Heiler spielen.


----------



## Pimpler (7. April 2009)

Also ich als Tank auf mienem server hab eher das Problem das ich keine gruppe finde. 
Aber Heiler ham wir meist zuwenig!


----------



## Blutlos (7. April 2009)

Natálya schrieb:


> Also auf Dual Spec freu ich mich nicht wirklich. Das erst ab 80 zu machen ist Müll.


Meines Wissens nach ist der momentane Stand, dass es ab 40 verfügbar sein soll, aber immer noch 1000 G kosten, also für Neueinsteiger auf dieser Stufe unerschwinglich ist.


----------



## Maine- (7. April 2009)

hat nen hexer^^ kann nicht tanken^^

hat nen dudu der healt^^ könnte aber tanken equip is da^^

und in mom spiel ich nen dk tank hoch^^ lv 74 schon


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2009)

hmm wie ich lese bin ich als tank zu grosszuegig.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (7. April 2009)

Also bei mir ist es so ich habe immer nur DDs gezockt dann mal nen pala der dann auf zauberhafte weise Tank wurde und ich habe gemerkt da muss man sich ja konzentrieren und auf alle anderen acht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist zwar nur ne kleine umstellung aber auch ich dachte zu erst das es so verdammt schwer währe das ich ewig zum lernen bräuchte, das denken vllt alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jungs so schwer ist es net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagaru (7. April 2009)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> Noch ein grund ist - als Tank kannst farmen vergessen (wo du mobs killen musst) du kannst questen vergessen, u



du meinst du hast einen tanK? wenn ja dann würdest du nicht sowas schreiben , es geht sehr fix zu farmen mitn tank sowie  questen einfah mega easy .
umsonst levelt man nciht sehr schnell mitn tank  sind pro tag  bei normaler spieldauer , 2 level drin ca, 4h pro level
das questen fällt einen so leicht , da man einfach kein dmg bekommt  sowie viele grp einfach selbst machen kann .


btw ich bin selber tank und bereue es keinesweges. natürlich findet man einiges scheiße, aber das hindetr einen nicht am "tanken"  ;>

der post über mir : 
so schwer ist es nicht?
nagut wenn man drauf vertraut das alle wissen was zu tuen ist man keine besonderen overnuker oder sonst einen störfaktor in der grp hat geht es , wart mal ab bis neue inzen rauskommen udn du als tank dann erklären musst weil sich die leute denken  " er ist ja tank und muss das wissen" 

so klappt es dann mal nciht wird man vollgemault  wie z.b. : " lol omg  aggro gezogen etc "
jo warum übernimmt man nicht das target vom tank und schießt auf das? wenn man z.b. ne 5er mob grp hat braucht ein warri tank ein wenig länger  um bei allen gut aggro aufzubauen , aber wenn dann einige mobs mit bedeutend mehr aggro dastehen holzen dennoch viele auf die die kaum angetankt sind ---> unverständlich

oder meinen ach pullen wir mal amchen direkt aoe   der tank wirds schon richten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dies sind so kleine sachen die mir ein lächeln ins gesicht zaubern xD ^^


----------



## Leesan (7. April 2009)

Ich persönlich spiele nen Tank aber muss ehrlich gesagt auch zugeben ich hab auch nen mulmiges gefühl dabei weil von mir sehr viel abhängt wenn ich einen fehler amche ist der wipe sicher. Und wenn selbst nen dd nen fehler amcht bin ich der der shculd ist achja oder der heiler^^.
Es ist halt so das immer die Tanks und Heiler schuld sind wenn etwas schief läuft.


----------



## Held² (7. April 2009)

Ich selber zocke auch einen Tank 
Das Problem ist das die wenigsten Tanks noch heros gehen einfach weil sie nichts mehr darraus brauchen, leider ist es dafür als tank nicht so leicht einen rnd Raid zu finden...


----------



## 8-) (7. April 2009)

> umsonst levelt man nciht sehr schnell mitn tank sind pro tag bei normaler spieldauer , 2 level drin ca, 4h pro level


8h Spielzeit am Tag sind normal? o.O


----------



## Serenas (7. April 2009)

Ich selber spiele einen Heiler, wieso? Aus purer Überzeugung!
Es macht mir nichts mehr Spaß als eine Gruppe zu unterstützen und am Leben zu erhalten. 

Da ich meinen felligen Druiden habe, werde ich mit dem kommenden Patch mich als Tank zu versuchen,
am Equip sammle ich gerade. Sollte ich mich behaupten können werde ich ganz sicher Heiler und Tank repräsentieren.

Es mag zwar doppelte Belastung sein - aber für mich doppelt so viel Vergnügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Ser


----------



## Flipbo (7. April 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Heilen ist auch nicht so anspruchsvoll wie tanken (und ich spreche auch aus erfahrung)
> Du musst als Tank auf alles schaun, angefangen vom eigenen HP balken, übder die Castbalken der Mobs, auf den Manabalken der heiler, auf ausbrechende Mobs, cooldowns, aoe Effekte usw usw.
> Auf was muss mal als DD schaun? CDs, AoE Effekte. Fertig
> Als Heiler: CDs, AoE effekte, Mana, HP der Gruppe. fertig
> ...




als tank: eigener hp balken ? naja vllt n bisschen aber dafür gibs ja den healer ^^ , castbalken können die dds unterbrechen, am manabalken des heilers kannst du eh nix ändern also brauchst da auch nich drauf zu achten außer vllt zwischen den trashgruppen aber das is jawohl kein prob, ausbrechende mobs hörst dann wenn jemand im ts wie n bescheuerter brüllt ^^, und sonst halt nur dass du genugn aggro auf alle ziele hast

als DD: unterbrechungen, CDs um viel dmg zu drücken (und das kann auch anspruchsvoll sein !) , nich die aggro ziehen

als heiler: evtl 5sek regel , tank und gruppe hochhalten , manahaushalt

ich find tank zwar sschwerer als DD bzw heal aber alle schreien doch rum dass WotLK viel zu einfach ist, dann sollten die mal Tank/Healer spielen.
nun denn fröhliches Tank/healer hochspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich habe Dudu-Tank , Jäger und Heal-Priest also weiß ich das aus Erfahrung !


----------



## Morrtis (7. April 2009)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich selber zocke auch einen Tank
> Das Problem ist das die wenigsten Tanks noch heros gehen einfach weil sie nichts mehr darraus brauchen, leider ist es dafür als tank nicht so leicht einen rnd Raid zu finden...



richtig 

desweitern gehen die meisten tanks und auch viele heiler einfach nicht mehr random in eine hero , ich versuch z.b. mit meinem healdruiden imkmer mir bekannte tanks zu haben wo ich weis das sie einen guten aggro aufbau haben.

da mein Pala atm lvl 70 auch auf prot geskillt ist ... es gibt da so fakten wo ich die anderen tanks verstehn kann wieso sie nicht mehr random gehn ... gefühlte 60 % der dd's rotzt einfach blindlinks ae in die trash gruppen , sehr spaßig ist es da wenn grad 'ne pat oder ähnliches geadded hat und noch nicht angetankt ist.

also liebe dd's schaltet alle das hirn ein und spielt mit verstand .. dann habts evtl. auch mal wieder random tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw .. wenn man auf seinem server einen halbwegs guten ruf genießt findet man auch öfters nen tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far,

Ledoc - Healdruid


----------



## Undead Secret (7. April 2009)

Random Tanks?Nein danke, in BC hatte ich palatanks die ungefähr soviel life hatten wie ich als heiler und weniger einstecken konnten als ich, oder Krieger wo ich dann durch Heilung mehr aggro auf die mobs mache als er als tnak, hatte das oft genug, sowas schreckt ab :>


----------



## Kagaru (7. April 2009)

sowas sollte man aber nicht verallgemeinern , man nehme das beispiel .  jemand fängt neu mit wow an ,  spielt tank oder heiler 
wenn ihn keine rmitnimmt weil er schlechter equipped ist oder ncoh ncith so viel weiß wird aus demjenigen  auch kein guter spieler da die lust dann einfach vergeht , einfach 15 min mehr einplanen dann klappt es auch mitn random bzw unerfahrenen heiler / tank


----------



## Sessa (7. April 2009)

13101987 schrieb:


> Aus dem einfach Grund weil man IMMER Schuld an allem hat.
> Dann gibt es immer die ganzen Klugscheißer, die einem erzählen wollen was man falsch macht, mit ihrem DD 1000 dps in Naxx raushauen und angeblich alle reinzufällig einen Tank hatten der BT getankt hat und dann gelöscht wurde (wegen Hack, Mami, Papi usw. ).
> Dann noch aus dem Grund, dass viele einfach Movementkrüppel sind und als Tank nicht zu laufen ist selten drin.
> Dann muss man beim Trash noch drauf achten, dass alle Gegner vor einem stehen, man die Aggro hält, was einem die Leute die schon beim Anblick einer Trashmobgruppe ihren Blizzard casten schön schwer machen usw.
> ...



/sign

besser kann mans nicht beschreiben..

mfg sessa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Männchen (7. April 2009)

Denke mal, das sich viele scheuen die Verantwortung eines Tanks oder eines Heilers zu übernehmen. Lieber DD und alle 10 Sekunden die recount Daten posten. 
Blizzard hatte wohl mit dem DK gedacht, das die Tankproblematik verringert wird ... aber denke mal, das jetzt prozentual noch mehr DD's auf den Realms sind.


----------



## BlackSun84 (7. April 2009)

Ich habe heute mit einer neuen Gruppe angefangen und mache dort den Blutritter-Tank. Alleine wäre es mir aber zu zäh und ich wäre wohl bis 80 bzw. bis ich mir Dualskillung leisten kann Vergelter. Aber gerade als jahrelanger DD reizt mich ein Tank, weil ich auch mal den Ton angeben und vor allem nicht immer um Gruppen betteln will. Als Tank oder Heiler ist man da ja eher gefragt als z.B. Jäger oder Hexer.


----------



## Lighthelios (7. April 2009)

Ich bin Vergelter weils spass macht.  Ich weiss wie es ist als Tank (war ich selber längere Zeit), aber es machte mir einfach nicht so viel spass.

War auch lange Heiler, aber da man als Pala Heiler in vielen Hero Instanzen im nachtteil gegenüber den anderen Heiler ist, hab ich es mal enttäuscht für ne Weile sein lassen.


----------



## Reintoll (7. April 2009)

Als bekennender, stolzer Katzendruide muss ich feststellen, das es schwieriger sein kann vernünftigen Schaden rauszuhauen als zu tanken... Durfte/Musste oft genug einspringen wenn es den Tank zersemmelt hat, (Bärform und geskillte Critimmunität helfen da auch ein wenig)

Als Katze muss ich meine Rota sauber fahren um nicht in den unteren Rängen des Penismeters zu landen. 1-2 Fehler reichen da aus...
Wenn ich dann in Bär switche benötige ich 3-4 Tasten um so gut wie alles an mich zu binden und halten...


----------



## STL (7. April 2009)

Warum zu wenig Tanks? Ganz einfach.. jeder ist zu faul/feige Verantwortung zu übernehmen und zu tanken. ganz einfach.
U btw. ich bin tank.. siehe mybuffed..


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2009)

Flipbo schrieb:


> als tank: eigener hp balken ? naja vllt n bisschen aber dafür gibs ja den healer ^^ wegen cd`s usw? als dk verwendest du sie z.b sehr oft
> , castbalken können die dds unterbrechen(tuns aber so gut wie nie)
> , am manabalken des heilers kannst du eh nix ändern also brauchst da auch nich drauf zu achten außer vllt zwischen den trashgruppen aber das is jawohl kein prob, ausbrechende mobs hörst dann wenn jemand im ts wie n bescheuerter brüllt ^^, und sonst halt nur dass du genugn aggro auf alle ziele hast
> 
> ...





Reintoll schrieb:


> Als bekennender, stolzer Katzendruide muss ich feststellen, das es schwieriger sein kann vernünftigen Schaden rauszuhauen als zu tanken... Durfte/Musste oft genug einspringen wenn es den Tank zersemmelt hat, (Bärform und geskillte Critimmunität helfen da auch ein wenig)
> 
> Als Katze muss ich meine Rota sauber fahren um nicht in den unteren Rängen des Penismeters zu landen. 1-2 Fehler reichen da aus...
> Wenn ich dann in Bär switche benötige ich 3-4 Tasten um so gut wie alles an mich zu binden und halten...


lang nicht so gelacht


----------



## yanno (7. April 2009)

Hi also ich habe ne feste gruppe mit der ich als palatank keine probleme habe.
Ich habe dann mal mit anderen htz4 gemacht 2x gewippt und dann hats nach ner dreiviertelstunde geklappt 
die leute waren nicht gut drauf und meckerten wegen ihrer rüssrechnung
am nächsten tag das gleiche haben wie immer nen tank gesucht hab mich gemeldet "hdz4" 
die wollten aber den zeitboss machen ok ich alles gebufft gegesssen getrunken haben mich vollgebufft und los gings die erste zweite dritte gruppe das ging so flott meine gruppe ist fast gar nicht hinterher gekommen das ging so schnell wir hatten auch den zeitboss geknackt die waren auch erstaunt das der tank nen dps von 1800 gemacht hatte ich auch die waren alle richtig zufrieden mit mir da konnte ich sagen ich als tank gut geklappt 
halbe stunde später ne andere gruppe andere ini logisch wieder angefangen gewippt und nur gemeckert das muss man nicht verstehen da war der tank mal wieder nicht in der lage zu tanken aber mal die schuld bei sich zu suchen das die dds mal aufpassen müssten ne da meckern se lieber (zum glück waren es nur die die so viel gemeckert haben)
das sagt mir immer wieder das dsa zusammen spielen viel wichtiger ist und nicht ich muss mehr schaden machen

schlimm

bin tank bei horde todeswache


----------



## schoeni (7. April 2009)

1. man braucht doch noch ein gewisses maß an skill (na gut als pala eher nicht, drumm spiel ich ihn ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
2. verantwortung
3. undankbarkeit, kritik falls mal was ned klappt
4. reppkosten (für farmmüde gelegenheitsspieler)

tanke trotzdem gern, weils einfach spaß macht und ich trotzdem 1,5-2k dps fahre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: post ober mir ein troll, hoffe ich zumindest... - 4/10


----------



## Insgesicht (7. April 2009)

hmm ich finde eigl das es recht viele tanks gibt, dk tanks sind ja recht stark verbreitet.

warum es hingegen auf manchen servern weniger tanks gibt liegt wohl daran das es als tank oftmals schwer ist einen raid zu finden, da die meisten gilden schon mit ihre tanks slots besetzt haben und die tanks die in den gilden unterwegs sind gehen kaum noch hero´s oder raids rnd (ich persöhnlich gehe auch nicht rnd weils einfach nit notwendig ist).


----------



## loraywow (7. April 2009)

Gute Leute sind bei jeder Klasse eine seltenheit, 90% der Spieler in WoW sind total unfähig.


----------



## Undead Secret (7. April 2009)

ja, weil der content immer einfacher wird, früher haben sich die leute die nix können in bg´s abfarmen lassen oder sind gequitet, jetz tragen se epic gear


----------



## Nasiria (7. April 2009)

Ich hatte meine Pala von 10-60 auf Schutz, dann 60-70 Heilung, und 70-80 wieder Schutz. Bleibe nun auch Schutz, weil ich die Heilsachen lieber den wirklichen Heilern überlasse und mir Tanken auch mehr Spaß macht. Und zum Thema Fernsehen beim Kämpfen... wenn man nicht gerade so einen Boss hat, wo man die ganze Zeit rumlaufen muss, dann gehe ich einmal die Liste meiner Fähigkeiten durch und haue dann ohne hinzuschauen auf den Heiligen Schild, wird schon hinhauen. Farmprobleme hab ich auch kaum, teilweise geht das sogar schneller als mit meiner Schurkin, die auch schon stärker ausgerüstet ist. Ich kann halt viele Gegner ziehen und töte sie alle gleichzeitig.

Die meisten Leute werden einfach als Tank oder Heiler dann auch Angst haben sich zu bewegen... gut Oculus ist da witzig bei dem zweiten Boss, aber als Tankpala ist der auch heroisch alleine zu machen... ich kann es bezeugen, habe ich schon fünf Mal von 70% auf 0 gebracht, nachdem nach dem zweiten Blitz alle anderen vier tot waren. Also lernt nicht lieber Tanken, lernt lieber Laufen.


----------



## cazimir (8. April 2009)

Bei uns auf Malygos fehlen abends Heiler und DDs. Tanks fehlen nur morgens.

Dueal specc wirds richten

edit: achja die meisten leute sind einfach zu doof um einen tank richtig im single player zu spielen. es ist nunmal etwas anderes einen tank zu leveln als einen dd. mit anders mein ich die spielweise, nicht die dps (tank schafft mehr)


----------



## löööy (8. April 2009)

bin pala und dd =D 
auf frostwolf ist der tank und healer mangel auch relativ hoch, aber dual spec lässt grüßem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin selber schon fleißg am heal eq farmen


----------



## Darerus93 (8. April 2009)

Naja ich hab nen 80er DK wollte auch unbedingt tanken, finde Tanken auch super spaßig und alles, aber an die blöden 540 Deff-Rating ranzukommen ist mir doch etwas zu anstrengend... Naja da Heal ich lieber und warte auf den nächsten "ES MANGELT AN HEILERN!!!!111!" Beitrag xD


----------



## ThEDiciple (8. April 2009)

Auf Ysera ists relativ normal geworden. klar dd spielen immer noch die meisten, weils wohl auch am einfachsten ist einfach draufzuballern/schlagen. Dennoch haben wir soweit ichs sehen kann kein Tankmangel, oder Heilermangel


----------



## ThEDiciple (8. April 2009)

Darerus93 schrieb:


> Naja ich hab nen 80er DK wollte auch unbedingt tanken, finde Tanken auch super spaßig und alles, aber an die blöden 540 Deff-Rating ranzukommen ist mir doch etwas zu anstrengend...



wat isn daran anstrengend? ich hatte die 540 deff wertung noch vor dem patch mit der neuen 2hnd waffen runenverz für tanks mit 25 verteidigung und ausdauerboni. Jetzt ist es doch ein witz den wert zu erreichen.


----------



## Sony24 (8. April 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Ist es so wichtig, bei Recount oder dmg-meter unter den Top3 zu sein in einer 5er-Grp ?
> Hat man zuviel Angst / Respekt vorm Tanken ?
> 
> *Habt keine Angst ! TANKT !!!*
> ...




Gegenfrage: Warum spielst du nen dd? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrouchY (8. April 2009)

Sony24 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum spielst du nen dd?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die frage ist berechtigt ^.^
aber ich hoffe und denke mal, dass wenn dual spec auf die live server gespielt wird es an diesem Problem nicht mehr scheitern wird.

btt: Es macht meiner Meinung nach einfach mehr Spaß einen DD zu spielen..."jeder" liebt doch die großen gelben zahlen :/


Mfg


----------



## Sony24 (8. April 2009)

GrouchY schrieb:


> btt: Es macht meiner Meinung nach einfach mehr Spaß einen DD zu spielen..."jeder" liebt doch die großen gelben zahlen :/
> 
> 
> Mfg



Das denke ich auch.
Bin momentan dabei mir nen dd hochzuleveln, und es macht definitiv mehr Spaß im dmgmeter mal ganz oben zu stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Main Chars sind Tank und Heiler, jetzt möchte ich auch mal stupide draufkloppen und mich über meine dps freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borkman (8. April 2009)

ganz ehrlich?

für nen krieger isses recht schwer geworden aggro aufzubauen......palas und dudus sind da weit im vorteil......deswegen haben viele krieger schon keinen bock mehr......(dd zocken is einfacher).......naja is auch nen ding der char beherrschung^^ und krieger is ne klasse für sich^^   habe auch tausend-und-eine skillung probiert bis ich zufrieden war^^

nen bekannter war neulich in ner grp als krieger tank... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....da kommt nen mage dazu..... "borrr nee nen krieger als tank? bin wieder raus die können es einfach net!"   und schwubs war er wohl wieder aus der gruppe raus.......da pack man sich doch an den kopf....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das is so der eine punkt^^
der andere is das viele tanks mittlerweile aus hcs nichts mehr brauchen oder auch teilweise aus naxx10 oder 25er......und deswegen da auch keine lust mehr drauf haben......alles wartet auf den patch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gebe zu bin auch einer von denen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (8. April 2009)

Ich denke, dass das einfach daran liegt, dass jeder mit anderen Erwartungen an das Spiel rangeht, abhängig vom Alter etc.

Leute die Tanks spielen, lieben das Gruppenspiel, denn zu was anderem wie PvP taugen sie nur, wenn grad einer Overpower-patch oder ein Bug die runde macht, bis Blizz das wieder fixed.

Heiler sind deswegen häufiger im Spiel zu finden als Tanks, da sie auch im PvP nützlich sind.

DD wird deswegen am häufigsten gespielt, weil es eben von der Gattung der Teamspieler zu wenige gibt. Nein seit Wotlk sind DDs keine Teamspieler mehr, da CC sogut wie gar nicht mehr benutzt wird. DD-Spieler wollen, wenn sie von der Arbeit kommen oder zoff mit der Freundin haben, einfach an den PC und in die Rolle ihres (bspw.) Stoff-tragenden Nuklearschlagfürsten schlüpfen und einigen bösen Buben zeigen , dass man auch von innen her brennen kann. 
Sie wollen daher nicht in die Rolle des Tanks, der auf die Fresse bekommt, oder die des Heilers, der einem den Hintern mit Sprüchen vergoldet/rettet und dabei am aktiven Boss-KILL so viel beteiligt ist wie eine Palme beim Hausputz.
Nein dieser Spieler will sehen, dass der Boss durch seinen und den Dmg der anderen zu Fall ging, durch Schaden!

Mal abgesehen davon, dass rund die Hälfte der DDs null Plan hat wie man Damage ( zu deutsch Dämätsch ) überhaupt buchstabiert...

Ich persönlich hatte nach einer langen DD-Periode mal einen Heiler/Tank (Druide, der später zur Eule wurde) angefangen und war auch ziemlich gut darin (jaja Eigenlob stinkt, aber ich war wirklich net schlecht). Aber dieses ständige Mob an sich binden oder Spieler am verrecken zu hindern um dabei zuzusehn wie sie mit ihren erbärmlichen Dps weiter hoffnungslos auf den Boss hämmerten, wobei sie gleichzeitig die Agilität meines Bonsais ( ich mag Zimmerpflanzen) besaßen, hat mich schluss endlich zur Weißglut getrieben. Und um dieser ewigen differenziert gesehenen Passivität zu entkommen skillte ich auf DD (worin ich auch net schlecht war).


Fakt ist also (insbesondere aus meiner Sichtweise), dass es wesentlich reizvoller ist einen DD zu spielen, da man einfach wesentlich aktiver ist als ein Tank/Heiler. Diejenigen, welche das ganze eben anders sehen spielen Tanks und Heiler und haben Spaß daran (worüber ich mich sehr freue, wir brauchen euch!), aber ich gehe davon aus, dass die meisten ähnlich wie ich denken.


----------



## Kagaru (8. April 2009)

Borkman schrieb:


> für nen krieger isses recht schwer geworden aggro aufzubauen......palas und dudus sind da weit im vorteil......deswegen haben viele krieger schon keinen bock mehr......(dd zocken is einfacher).......naja is auch nen ding der char beherrschung^^ und krieger is ne klasse für sich^^   habe auch tausend-und-eine skillung probiert bis ich zufrieden war^^
> 
> nen bekannter war neulich in ner grp als krieger tank...
> 
> ...



Also zu dem ersten , bin da ganz und gar nciht deiner meinung ... mag seind as palas u dk besser grp tanken können aber  habe kein problem mitn aggroaufbau
und m singel target zieh ich immernoch pala und dudus teilweise ab  vorraussetzung genug wut

wie du schon geschrieben hast , kommt auf skill drauf an 

und zu dem mage , einfach nen boon !
des hätte er mal zu pre bc zeiten sagen sollen ...


----------



## Porthos (8. April 2009)

Kagaru schrieb:


> Also zu dem ersten , bin da ganz und gar nciht deiner meinung ... mag seind as palas u dk besser grp tanken können aber  habe kein problem mitn aggroaufbau
> und m singel target zieh ich immernoch pala und dudus teilweise ab  vorraussetzung genug wut
> 
> wie du schon geschrieben hast , kommt auf skill drauf an
> ...



nen druiden oder pala ziehst du du single targets  teilweise ab ? lol
selten so nen scheiss gelesen


----------



## Deanne (8. April 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Leute die Tanks spielen, lieben das Gruppenspiel, denn zu was anderem wie PvP taugen sie nur, wenn grad einer Overpower-patch oder ein Bug die runde macht, bis Blizz das wieder fixed.
> 
> Nein seit Wotlk sind DDs keine Teamspieler mehr, da CC sogut wie gar nicht mehr benutzt wird. DD-Spieler wollen, wenn sie von der Arbeit kommen oder zoff mit der Freundin haben, einfach an den PC und in die Rolle ihres (bspw.) Stoff-tragenden Nuklearschlagfürsten schlüpfen und einigen bösen Buben zeigen , dass man auch von innen her brennen kann.
> Sie wollen daher nicht in die Rolle des Tanks, der auf die Fresse bekommt, oder die des Heilers, der einem den Hintern mit Sprüchen vergoldet/rettet und dabei am aktiven Boss-KILL so viel beteiligt ist wie eine Palme beim Hausputz.
> Nein dieser Spieler will sehen, dass der Boss durch seinen und den Dmg der anderen zu Fall ging, durch Schaden!



1. Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Erfahrungen du gemacht hast, aber das sehe ich anders. Bei der Menge an Tanks, die ohne Rücksicht auf reggende Heiler oder Caster-DDs alles pullen, was sie finden können, merke ich nicht viel von Teamgeist. Es wird stupide in die Menge gerannt und ob hinten jemand ummfällt, weil mehrere Mobs durch die Gruppe jagen, ist den meisten egal. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sich manche Tanks in ihrer unendlichen Arroganz mittlerweile dafür bezahlen lassen, in Inzen zu tanken oder Bedarf auf jedes Item einfordern. Aber das rührt wohl genau daher, dass sie so selten geworden sind.

2. Ich spiele einen DD und behaupte von mir selbst, teamfähig zu sein. Das gilt auch für meisten DDs, mit denen ich regelmäßig unterwegs bin. Ich freue mich, wenn ich meiner Gruppe einen GS spendieren oder dem Heiler einen SS verpassen kann, weil das mein Job ist und ich diesen gerne erledige. Wenn jemand einen Port braucht, stelle ich mein Portal gerne auch das 2. oder 3. mal, denn es ist in meinem Interesse, meine Gruppe so gut es geht zu unterstützen. Und ich für meinen Teil bin nicht wirklich geil darauf, Nummer 1 im Recount zu sein, sondern eine solide Leistung zu bringen und meinen Teil zum Erfolg der Gruppe beizutragen. Und das sehen andere DDs sicherlich ähnlich. Und wenn ich als Hexer heilen könnte, dann würde ich das sicherlich auch machen, denn letztendlich kommt man als Einzelspieler nicht weit. Deshalb aber alle DDs als Nicht-Teamplayer zu bezeichnen, finde ich etwas unangebracht.


----------



## Kagaru (8. April 2009)

ahjo also meinst du das warri tanks sone opfer sind immer nur  1-2k bedrohung pro sekunde fahren    super   noch nie son dreck gelesen
spiel warri tank  und seh selbst und wunder nicht groß rum

und falls du nen warri tank spielst und rumweinst weil dich ja alle überholen da du nur so low bps fährst dann nur eines ---> noob
@ porthos


----------



## Drazmodaan (8. April 2009)

Bin auch auf Blutkessel, kann es nur untersteichen - depriemierend - und ich hab bisher eigentlich auch nur wenig Hybridklassen bei uns tanken sehn wenn ich recht überlege, is mir noch gar nich so aufgefallen O.o

Nexter char wird n hybridtank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djbarti (8. April 2009)

naja auf Nozdormu das gleiche problem 

Sogar bei uns in der Gilde wo früher Tankmangel war ist heute der Heilermangel angesagt.


Ich bin der Meinung jeder sollte das spielen was er möchte und was ihn spaß macht.


Mein DK Tank den spiele ich zur zeit mehr wie meinen hexer (der macht nur Springer in 25iger Raids), weil das Tanken einfach Spass macht. Auch wenn man die verantwortung der gruppe hat (rudelführer^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Am Anfang auch etwas unsicher gewesen was naxx angeht heute keine probleme mehr. Umso mehr halt in heros gegangen bis einmal der Tag da war wo ich als MT in naxx stand.  

Aber wenn die Leute nur über die Tanks bzw. Heiler schimpfen dann brauch sich auch keiner Wundern wieso auf einmal kein Tank da ist, auch wenn man in dala von mehreren tanks umstellt ist.


----------



## Descartes (8. April 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Leute die Tanks spielen, lieben das Gruppenspiel, denn zu was anderem wie PvP taugen sie nur, wenn grad einer Overpower-patch oder ein Bug die runde macht, bis Blizz das wieder fixed.



Also du hast mir echt die augen damit geöffnet.... wie konnt ich nur so dumm sein und tank machen 
und gerade jetzt wo vergelter mit /kill den noob im target makro alles bis auf chuck norris umbolzen am imbasten sind.
Nieder mit den deff gear es tanked der heiler...

(dieser post kann spuren von ironie und Sarkasmus enthalten, 
bei risiken und nebenwirkung essen sie die packungsbeilage oder erschlagen sie ihren schamanen oder priester)


----------



## Kagaru (8. April 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Also du hast mir echt die augen damit geöffnet.... wie konnt ich nur so dumm sein und tank machen
> und gerade jetzt wo vergelter mit /kill den noob im target makro alles bis auf chuck norris umbolzen am imbasten sind.
> Nieder mit den deff gear es tanked der heiler...
> 
> ...




sehr genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimme dir da vollkommen zu ;>


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (8. April 2009)

Kagaru schrieb:


> ahjo also meinst du das warri tanks sone opfer sind immer nur  1-2k bedrohung pro sekunde fahren    super   noch nie son dreck gelesen
> spiel warri tank  und seh selbst und wunder nicht groß rum
> 
> und falls du nen warri tank spielst und rumweinst weil dich ja alle überholen da du nur so low bps fährst dann nur eines ---> noob
> @ porthos



<---- Palatank 6-7k tps.. und nu kommst du.. wenn ein pala seinen char beherrscht wird er mehr aggro machen als ein krieger.. vorausgesetzt auch equip weil ausdauer = zaubermacht = bedrohung also.. kommt immer aufs equip und auf die spielweise/rota an


----------



## Deathstyle (8. April 2009)

Mh..

Ja, ist schwierig.
Ich selber spiele eigentlich seit je her aktiv DDs, habe nun aber meinem 80er Pala mal auf Protection umgeskillt um ein wenig zu tanken, macht mir im Prinzip auch spaß - das Problem hierbei ist wohl das ich auf dem Server nichtmehr aktiv spiele und ich dort nur ab und zu mal meinen RL Kumpels eine Instanz tanke die dort noch spielen.

Ich selber will eigentlich seit WotLK gern einen heiler twinken, das auch gern aktiver - aber mir fehlt die Zeit und Motivationen einen hochzuspielen (Shamy wollt ich eigentlich; Momentan spiel ich mir aber aus Bequemlichkeit einen alten Pala weiter hoch.. der wird aber nicht lv 80 werden.. daran glaube ich nicht) - ich würds aber tun!

Haja und was dieses Teamspielerverhaltensblabla von den DDs angeht muss ich dir völlig widersprechen, ich spiele zwar eigentlich wenig in Randomgruppen aber wenn dann benutz ich (Roguespieler) Tricks of the trade (Tank macht mehr Schaden und bekommt die Aggro vom Schurken) auf Cooldown und Sappe falls er es verlangt und ich nuke das von ihm angebene Ziel (okay, musst ich auch schon schmerzlich oft erleben das gerade die Zielwahl der DDs oftmals ziemlich dämlich ist) - was will man mehr?


----------



## Sobe1 (8. April 2009)

Ich bin auch auf Blutkessel.

Haben ja schon genug geantwortet, also schreib ich kurz meine Erfahrung auf dem Realm.

Mein Char ist eine Holy Priesterin und sie heilt auch^^

Tja, heilen und tanken ist halt noch ne Herausforderung wenn die Hero Gruppe noch aus 3 dmg geilen Leuten besteht, die anscheinend noch nie was von Aggro gelernt haben...

Wer den Heiler verarscht muss laufen/zugucken oder sich nen neuen suchen, habe binnen Sekunden ne neue Gruppe. Notfalls nimmt man nen Tank von der Flist und schon gehts los.
Vernünftige Gilden sind auch von Vorteil. 

Ich habe lange nen Schurken gespielt und naja, es wurd mega öde (immernoch 70 t4,t5). 

Und mit der DualSpecc könnte man wahrscheinlich sogar ne Dezi DD Skillung zum Questen oder mal Instanzen machen. Heilen geht ja immernoch notfalls wegen den Zwangs heal skills um deep Dezi skillen zu können.

Bin nebenbei am Paladin der anderen Fraktion auf Echsenkessel am leveln und der bekommt ne Vergelter mit paar Schutzpunkten verpasst. Das reicht locker um bissel zu tanken.

Warum viele nicht einfach umskilln? Die haben kein Equip, wollen es nicht da man nicht oben im DPS und DMG ist...


----------



## Alex61083 (8. April 2009)

Glaube auch wie einige meiner Vorposter, dass die Angst was falsch zu machen hier eine Rolle spielt.

Bin selber seid knapp 4 Wochen nun mehr als DK Tank (btw. Blut gekillt) in den Instanzen unterwegs und was soll ich sagen.

Aller Anfang ist schwer. Doch lebt man sich schnell ein, bis jetzt hat keiner gemeckert. Und da ich als DK nie ein absolute Tankskillung haben kann, da

egal was ich skille, mein Schaden bleibt beim Solo-Spiel immer noch absolut ausreichend ist, habe ich selbst beim farmen keinen Stress.

Allerdings kann ich jeden Krieger / Pala / Druiden / Priester / Schamie etc. verstehen die nicht umbedingt, Tank oder Heal skillen wollen.

Aber mit der Dualskillung denke ich wird sich das ganze auch wieder etwas mehr normalisieren.

Bis dahin heißt es weiter suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagaru (8. April 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> <---- Palatank 6-7k tps.. und nu kommst du.. wenn ein pala seinen char beherrscht wird er mehr aggro machen als ein krieger.. vorausgesetzt auch equip weil ausdauer = zaubermacht = bedrohung also.. kommt immer aufs equip und auf die spielweise/rota an




schafft ein  warri tank auch wobei ich viele palas kenne die es nicht durchhalten mit 6-7k tps   wenn es nicht grad ein untoter mob ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie ich geschrieben hatte skill hat auch viel damit zu tun

außerdem schrieb ich in meinem post teilweise rein was  der ander so arg widersprach und sich nicht nochmals dazu äußerte ...


----------



## Thunderhawk46 (8. April 2009)

Also ich habe mir extra drei klassen hochgespielt !!!

weil bei uns ist das ähnlich mit tankmangel 

Habe einen palatank einen heildruiden und einen Hexer ( DD )   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (8. April 2009)

mimimi Tankmangel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier nun der Senf dazu von einem ehemaligen Tank Krieger :

Welcher Tank Krieger will schon mit nervenden gimps durch eine ini?

1. Der dumme Mage lässt nicht antanken sondern ballert raus was geht weil Platz 1 im dmg muss schon sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Keine Ahnung wie welche Klasse funktioniert (Liebe Leute der Krieger braucht Wut um in Aktion zu treten)

in folge dessen.....

Heiler kann seine Heilung nicht auf den Tank konzentrieren sondern muss den dmg notgeilen Mage auch noch mitheilen

und in folge dessen....

Wipe..... Gruppe heult.... Tank schuld (angeblich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aus Tank Krieger wird Furor Krieger und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung.
Zumindest für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dk´s will mittlerweile auch keiner mehr als Tank.Ja liebe Leute was wollt ihr eigentlich?

Krieger sind und bleiben meiner Meinung die wahren Tank´s aber wenn ihr ständig meint maulen zu müssen ja dann sucht auch weiterhin vergeblich im lfg channel nach Tank´s.

Einfach mal die schnauze halten wenn was schief läuft und darüber lachen.Stattdessen verunsichert ihr den Tank mit eurem nutzlosen gespamme nur noch mehr und es passieren noch mehr fehler.

Und ausserdem gibt es genug Tank´s nur die sind in Gilden die verständniss haben wenn mal was nicht rund läuft.Es ist mittlerweile kein Tank mehr scharf auf random gruppen in denen er nur verbal zugemüllt wird.

So das war das Kriegerwort zum Sonntag.Wir sind und bleiben die beste Klasse in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pippo (8. April 2009)

Also ich spiele einen Krieger (Furor). Jedoch würde ich fast lieber einen def Krieger spielen.

Die Gründe warum ich das nicht mache sind folgende:

Jede Raid-Gilde hat ihre festen tanks, was nun halt nur 2 pro raid sind. 
Wenn ich also auf def skille, würde ich nur ein ersatz tank sein. Also schon mal ein "no go", da ich raiden will und nicht einen ersatz Kasper spielen.
Zudem kommt es kaum vor, dass mal eine Raid-Gilde nen Tank sucht (zumindest hab ich das erst einmal gesehen seit wotlk und das war ne 0815 gilde).

Ich denke fast jeder hat vor mit seinem Char 10/25er inis zu gehen, und muss sich so auch dem anpassen was die raid Gruppen suchen.
Und von daher ist es logisch das mangel an tanks ist, da die balance Tanks(10%) / Heiler(25%) / DD´s(65%) 
so ausgelegt ist, dass wenn die Leute dann mal wieder für 5er inis suchen nicht viele tanks zu finden sind.


----------



## Proxter (8. April 2009)

Also bei uns gibt es seid wotlk mehr als genug tanks jeder depp hat umgeskillt ob er es nun kann oder net^^

aber gesucht wird man trotzdem nur meldet man sich net weil ich zb kein Bock auf randomgimps habe die alles andere machen nurnicht vernünftig spielen und anmaulen lasse ich mich schon garnicht.

sollen alle bleiben wo der pfeffer wächst ich gehe only gilde in inis der Rest kann mich mal.

Ist traurig aber wahr nach über 4 Jahren Tanken in allen inis hat man einfach keine Muße mehr auf Random weil ganz ehrlich mit jedem addon wird das movement der leute immer schlechter so selbstverständliche sachen wie auf aggro achten das können die meisten einfach nichtmehr sry für die leute wo wegen diesm schlag menschen hinten über bleiben aber 99% aller vernünftigen leute haben ihre gilde und finden da ihre herogruppen^^


spiele auch nen healer mit dem gehe ich ab und an noch random aber auch sehr selten weil das ist nicht ganz so stressig wie tanken aber immernoch anspruchsvoller als dd davon hab ich auch nen paar die machen aber fast nur pvp weil die ziehen immer aggro liegt aber da eher an den oben genannten neun umgeskillten tanks die große klappe haben aber nicht spielen können^^


einfachste lösung beim tanken mal für die anderen wer die aggro hat behält sie wenns der dd war dann is er halt tot pech gehabt auf den healer passt man natürlich danach (dd tot^^) auf


in diesem sinne


----------



## SulTaNkx (8. April 2009)

Curumir schrieb:


> Also ich habe nicht alle Beiträge gelesen. Doch oft hab ich gesehen wie man sich über die DD´s beschwert, von wegen, das sie immer rummaulen und alles falsch machen und es eilig haben... Tanks und Healer nicht oder?
> So weg vom Offtopic^^
> 
> Ich denke das viele einfach keine Lust haben das EQ zu farmen und ja spiele DD... aber n Schurken^^
> ...




also ich bin normal tank aber mit meinen warri skille ich zwischendurch auch mal auf fury und da habe ich nur full rar equip 
ich sage dir 3tasten combo 2,5k dps standart und kein teil epic..... also dmg machen ist echt super einfach

ich weiss 2,5 unbuffed ist nicht viel aber trz reicht es für naxx oderso


----------



## Poocannon (8. April 2009)

Ich habe selber als erstes nen Mage angefangen und mich fürn Penismeter contest entschieden.
Leider ist das auf dauer recht fad, inzwischen hab ich noch nen Holy Priest und nen Deff DK.
Ich muss dazu sagen das beides nicht sonderlich viel schwerer ist als TopDps zu fahren,
man muss auf genauso viel achten und hat es als Tank meistens sogar relativ einfach.
Ich habe mit allen 3 speccs schon S3D bestritten und muss sagen das mir das Add Tanken am
leichtesten gefallen ist, danach der Schaden und am fordernsten war wohl das Heilen.
Das ist aber nicht bei allen Bossen so, Heigan z.B. ist als Tank ziemlich gay, vorallem als ProtPala
und DKTank da man bei denen relativ auf seinen Ground effect angewiesen ist. Dafür ist das Heilen
da ziemlich einfach wenn die grp sich nicht gerade selber im Grünen zerlegt. Ich denke das es
wirklich viel eher an der Penisgeilheit der Leute liegt.

Lg


----------



## Malyce (8. April 2009)

Mein Twink-Pala ist auf Prot geskillt. Beim Leveln war mir von anfang an klar, das ich auf Prot skille wenn ich 80 bin. Ich habe schon einen Enhancer (ja, und ziemlich überdurchschnittliches Heal-Equip als 2nd Equip, was mich einiges an DKP gekostet hat... zumindest muss ich mir nicht vorwerfen lassen ich wäre nur Damage-Geil :> ), warum also einen 2. DD?

Und das mit Wipe --> Tank schuld zieht bei mir nicht.

Ich finde es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Klassen, die einer Ini als Diva auftreten dürfen: Tanks und Heiler. So n DD lässt sich locker auswechseln, gibt doch mehr DD als Sand am Strand. Und das nutze ich als Tank auch aus. Wer sich nicht fügt, fliegt aus der Grp. Grundsätzlich gillt bei mir: Zieht der Heiler aggro, spotte ich ab. Zieht der Damage-Dealer aggro, lass ich ihn sterben, der Mob kommt von alleine zurück. Wenn die Leute nicht abwarten können mit dem Damage, müssen sie es lernen. Und sei es durch Repkosten. 

Tank spielen finde ich persönlich relativ entspannt.


----------



## DruffDruff (8. April 2009)

Es gibt keinen Heiler/Tankmangel. Es gibt einfach nur viel zu viele schlechte DDs die sich kein Heiler/Tank antun möchte.

Zwischendurch tauchen immer unglaublich untalentierte Tanks/Heiler auf, die sind dann aber kurze Zeit später immer DD ;p


----------



## Dragow (8. April 2009)

Die Frage ist theoretisch ganz leicht zu begründen.
Wieso geht man überhaupt in heroes? Weil man:
a) Equipment aus hero xy braucht
b) Marken braucht
c) Secondequipment für nächsten patch anlegen
d) aus fun mal reingeht

In Raids bekommt der Tank sowieso als erstes sein equip (sofern gildenintern) und damit fällt a) schonmal raus.
Als Tank bist du in den Raids immer die Standartbesetzung -> b) fällt auch raus
Randomgruppen würden es nicht verstehen wenn du auf DD equipment suchst, denn du bist ja TANK und somit bekommst nur die reste die abfallen -> c) funktioniert nur gildenintern oder mit netter gruppe

Somit bleibt aus sicht der tanks nurnoch antwort d).


----------



## Xentres (8. April 2009)

Man nehme einen einfachen Content, stopfe ihn mit einer viel zu großen Zahl an Spielern voll und was erhält man? Mangel an wichtigen Klassen/Specs.

Ich meine, warum fehlen denn Tanks und Heiler? Weil am Sonntag Abend insgesamt 15-20 Rnd-Raidgrps nach Leuten suchen.
Da haben wir 3 Maly10er Rnd-Raids, die alle nen Tank und 2-3 Heiler brauchen. Dann kommen die 6 Naxx10er Raids, die 3 Naxx25 Raids, den einen Maly25 Raid und noch Archavon und Obsi-Raids.
Jetzt kommt einer auf den Gedanken: Moment, die brauchen doch auch massig DDs, warum fehlen die nicht?

Ist ja wohl ganz klar oder? Weil es immer so war, dass es einen Haufen DDs und wenig Heiler,Tanks gab. Darum war der MT ja auch immer der, welcher als erstes sein Gear voll hatte. Weil die WENIGEN Tanks BEVORZUGT behandelt werden.

Das Problem is wohl eher, dass viel zu viel geraidet wird und natürlich, dass da viel zu viele Leute net tanken wollen/können.
Ich schaue bei uns immer gerne einfach so aus Spaß ins LFG und guck mir an was da sucht.
Wenn ma was los ist und viel Leute da sind, dann sagen wir, suchen 20-30 Personen einen Naxx10er Raid.
Dann sind da bereits 3 Grps die noch Tanks suchen.
Jetzt ratet ma was da im LFG is?
Von 25 Leuten sind ja momentan eh 23 Melees.
Davon sind 3 Schurken und Druiden,7 DKS, 5 Palas und 5 Fury Warris.
Und 3 Gruppen würden insgesamt 6 Tanks suchen. Irgendwie schon absurd oder?

Aber naja, wird sich sicher net ändern, auch mit Dual-Spec nicht.

BTW: Ich bin Heiler und DD mit 2 Chars und wenn de mal geheilt hast und mit so nem Tank mitgelitten hast, dann biste als DD schonmal ganz anderer Natur. Da haste immer /assist drinne und schaust auf deine Aggro. Will net wissen, was sich manche Mages, WLs oder Rets denken, die nie was anderes gespielt haben und dann noch die Aggro-Reduce-Talente im Baum weglassen, weil "Macht ja nicht Bumm!".

PS: Jeder schreibt hier warum man *NICHT* Tank oder Heiler spielt. Ich finde ihr solltet überlegen, warum es VIEL GEILER ist Tank oder Heiler zu spielen. Du findest immer sofort ne Grp. IMMER. Das kann mir eigentlich sagen, dass das net so ist. Und so nebenbei: Wenn nen DD Aggro zieht, wird der geflamed und net der Tank. Und wenn man an nem Boss wiped kommt bei uns IMMER erst: "Also die DDs könnten auch noch alle so ein wenig mehr DPS fahren." und dann erst werden die Heiler und Tanks ma angesprochen, was se falsch machen. Als DD hast es imho auch net leichter wie als Tank oder Healer.
Und wenn einer wenig DPS fährt hat er ja sogar noch kleinen Penis. Die DDs habens schon schwer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (8. April 2009)

THEMA VERFEHLT und zwar einige von euch

Steht da in der Überschrift : Wer trägt was? Wer macht wieviel dps? 

NÖÖÖÖÖ NEIN 

Das beste beispiel dafür das nur noch über dps geredet wird seid ja wohl ihr.

So und nochmal.....

Die frage ist: Tankmangel..... Warum ist jeder DD?

Und nicht.....: Bitte erzählt mal was ihr für klamotten tragt und naja..... was red ich überhaupt.....


----------



## sordac (8. April 2009)

es gibt eigentlich garkeinen Tank/Heiler mangel..

fakt ist nur das die meisten tanks und heiler keinen bock auf random gruppen haben 

ich bin zb einer davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wonder123 (8. April 2009)

naja ich bin auch der meinung das es definitiv an der verantwortung liegt oder daran dass es den spielern einfach keinen spaß diese art von gruppenmitlgied zu spielen.

mein main is zur zeit ein mage den ich auch schon als main hab seit ich mit wow angefangen hab und ich würd den nie für nen andren char aufgeben. allerdings spiele ich mir zur zeit neben dem geld fürs epic mount farmen nen healpala hoch den ich als tank lvle und dann mit 60 auf heal specke^^ und einen tankdudud den ich auch so lvln möchte aber dauert halt seine zeit. trotzdem wird das demnächst mit den 2 skillungen besser und btt 

man is net immer als tank oder healer schuld an wipes^^ erlebe dass eher selten und naja dds werden vorallem gerne angekackt wenn sie bei kel in naxx 25iger als skelett rumrennen xD^^ oder noch besser bei 10% das telefon klingelt und alle im ts sich erschrecken und wir wipen^^


----------



## Bruceridon (8. April 2009)

ES gibt keinen Tankmangel.Ich hab in letzten 2 Jahren soviele Tanks getroffen mit meinem Heiler ,das ich mir meinen tnk für die hero mit ./rnd1-10 vonner F-List suche.
Seid freundlich zu euern Tanks,dann findet ihr auch immer einen.

Aba mal ernsthaft,ihr DD´s würdet ihr mit 4 wildfremden Leute in ne Hero gehen wenn ihr bei eurem EQ für einmal reppen eine Daily abschlieesen müsst?
Wenn ich Platte tragen würde,und dazu noch die dicken Epics,dann geh ich nur mit Leuten los die meinen Goldbeutel schonen.


----------



## Ramana (8. April 2009)

mein vorredner hat recht random groups tut man ich sich nur im seltenen fall an.

WARUM!!!!? weil in RANDOMS fast alle dds unter 2K dps fahren, nicht auf die aggro achten, nicht antanken lassen, die bosstaktik nicht verstanden haben.....

könnt jetzt ne halbe stunde so weiter machen aba naja.

was solls ich hab meine raidgilde gefunden mit der wir satharion mit 2 drachen legen und die meisten net rum gimpen

Ich geh wieder Repkostenfarmen,

von daher beende ich das wie ein GM und sage:

Dann wünsche ich dir noch viel Spaß in der World of Warcraft und möge das Licht mit dir sein

MfG Akkaron


----------



## Arvina (8. April 2009)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich (Main Pala mit 25er tank/heal gear und 10er ret gear) kann schon gut verstehen warum mal lieber dd als tank oder healer spielt, weil es ist doch so wenn man jez 25er random geht.. und es isn wipe dann ist ejtweder der tank schuld, weil er ja viel zu viel dmg. bekommt oder der healer, der ja viel zu schnell oom geht ... das es meist an gümmel dd´s liegt die irgendwo unter 2k sind, daran denkt keiner... als healer / tank kann man sich da auch nur schwer helfen... denn in einem durchschnittlichen 25er random raid sind 19 DD 16 davon gümmel dd´s und 15 davon flamen die healer / den tank ..


Level mir jez grad ne Hexe hoch und ich freu mich schon echt wenn die 80 ist (immo 75) denn, ich muss mich nicht wie mim pala durch meine täglichen q quellen... brauch zum farmen keine halbe ewigkeit jaja das wird schön ...

so far

Arvi

&#8364;: und wenn nichts mehr hilft: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Warum+spielt+keiner+Tank%3F


----------



## Thogrimm. (8. April 2009)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich schließe mich mal denen ausagen meiner werten tank kollegen und allen anderen die die denkweise von uns tanks begriffen haben an:

es gibt mehr als genug tanks, aber 99% der ich nenn sie jetzt mal "wirklichen" tanks wird sich hüten in jede x beliebige random grp mitzugehen. da tanks wir schon erwähnt in gildenraids bevorzugt behandelt werden und daher recht schnell recht gutes equip zusammensammeln kostet einmal sterben in einer hero instanz dann schonmal lock über 12g ... wir denken nach .. "12 g ist so ziemlich das was man für eine daily bekommt". 

ich muss sagen ich tu mich mit meinem krieger tank extrem schwer mal große gold gewinner durch dailys usw zu bekommen weil einfach sau viel für reppkosten draufgeht bzw draufgehen würde...

da ists ja wohl nicht schwer zu verstehen dass wir krieger keinen bock haben ständig mit irgendwelchen 2 min lvl 80 gimps durch instanzen zu whipen und sich dann auch noch permanent anhören zu müssen wie man tankt was man falsch macht und wieviele full t7,5 uber chars der werte DD noch hat und sich daher mit allen klassen und vor allem mit dem tanken auskennt..

damit will ich natürlich nicht alle DDs angreifen sondern nur den kleinen teil dem ihr es zu verdanken habt, das wir krieger uns bei random grps lieber bedeckt halten und gildenintern oder mit ingame freunden durch die instanzen gehen eben weil wir wissen was die leute draufhaben und das wir NICHT für einmal nexus 5 marken farmen mal eben 50 gold blechen dürfen.



in diesem sinne seid nett zu euren tanks, leavt nicht immer gleich nach einem whipe, lernt omen verstehen und benutzen und vllt als kleiner anreiz: ein gut gespielter und equippter tank sieht auch immer mal wieder große gelbe zahlen auf seinem bildschirm auftauchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





tante edith flüsterte mir grade zu wie witzig dieses thema eigentlich ist: Der Großteil hier spielt DDs und sagt sie verstehen, dass die Tanks nicht mit jeder Gruppe Inni gehen wollen. Auf der anderen Seite  beschweren sich genausoviele wenn nicht sogar (fast) alle DDs wenn sie nach DPS gefragt werden... zufall?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avane u_U (8. April 2009)

Wer nix macht , kann auch nix falsch machen...


----------



## Taroth (8. April 2009)

Wir bösen Off Tanks machen das nur so damit ihr anderen nen Grund habt solche Threads zu schreiben mit den immer wieder selben Argumenten die total blöd sind weil sich Leute darüber beschweren das man das spielt was einem Spaß macht. Man müsste ja quasi als Krieger tanken und das steht von vorn herein fest wenn man sich einen Krieger erstellt für was anderes wurde der Char niemals erstellt bzw gedacht.

Mir hängt das Thema als langjähriger Fury sowas von zum Hals raus... Sucht euch endlich was neues zum rumjammern -.-


Bin dafür das Rogues tanken Krieger Healen und Holy Priester dmg fahren /mimimi/


----------



## MAczwerg (8. April 2009)

Also ich geh mit randoms und bin 25er ausgerüstet. warum? Ich bin Tank und habe durch diese Skillung die Freiheit zu spielen wann ich will ein Heiler ist meist schnell gefunden.

Wer mich nicht antanken lässt stirbt, wenns sein muss auch permanent (spreche immer mit dem Heiler das er die Leute einfach ned heilen soll)
Wer Pullt stirbt.
Wer aggro zieht weil er net warten kann stirbt.
Wer mir sagen muss was ich tun hab der bekommt ein nettes Danke und ich mache was ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
usw......

Da den meisten Leuten aber ihr Maul net aufmachen wenn in der Gruppe was ned passt geben sie lieber das tanken auf. Ich sag dem DD warum er gestorben is das funkt meistens und wenn er es ned kapiert geht er meistens nach dem 3 tod aus der Gruppe wenn ned bezahlt er für seine dummheit. Solange du auf den heiler aufpasst und er Vertrauen zu dir hat kannst du auch jeden DD kicken gibs ja eh wie sand am mehr und 1000dps reichen für jede hero is zwar heftig aber es reicht.


----------



## Seryma (8. April 2009)

Bei uns ist der Tank und Healermangel enorm, es kam aber auch schon vor das ich nach DD's suchen musste (SUCHEN!!, normalerweise gibts die ja wie Sand am Meer!) und erst nach knapp 50 Minuten einen gefunden hab... da war dann aber auch schon der Tank geleavt und wir mussten abbrechen, weil wir keinen weiteren fanden...


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

Also ich nehme an mit dem dualspecc wird sich da vieles ändern denke auch das es sich nun verteilt, werden sicher mehr heiler und tanks rumstehen und so
wobei nehme dan auch an das mit der lootvergabe auch net so gesund werden wird^^

ach ja sind server down?


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (8. April 2009)

Also ich finde das ein Tank einfach der beschissenste Job im Raid ist. Evtl noch getoppt von einem Raidleader welcher der MT ist ^^

Ich habe in Classic und in BC (bis auf eine Ausnahme) nur DDs (soagr nur Melee, niemals Caster) gespielt. Damagemeter ist mir nicht wichtig. Es ärgert mich nur wenn ich im Schaden wirklich extrem weit hinter anderen meiner Klasse liege welche die gleichen Aufgaben haben wie ich und das selbe equip. Dafür finde ich ein Damagemeter gut. Besser noch WWS.

Tank oder speziell sogar den Krieger als Klasse habe ich noch nie gespielt. Ich habe einfach garkein Talent dafür und es ist teilweise ja echt ein sehr stressiger Job wo es sehr aufs Timing ankommen kann mit abspotten oder so. 

Seit WoTLK spiele ich nun Heiler als Restoschami und bin begeistert. Noch einfach als Schurke und Jäger die ich vorher gespielt habe und nun kommt mir nicht wieder mit Jägerflame ^^

Seit ein-zwei Wochen ist mein Druide auch fertig. In BC war er Tank, aufm Weg zu Level 80 Katze und nun ist er ein Baum und rennt wie mein Schami 25er Naxx. 

Aber zum Problem vom TE. Es gibt nicht zuwenige Tanks oder Heiler. Aber es gibt ne Menge gut organisierte Tank und Heiler die einfach kein Bock haben auf Randomgruppen. Ich z.b. gehe einfach nicht random. Da geh ich lieber ne Woche garnicht Kammer oder Sartharion als das ich random gehn würde. 5er heros geh ich nicht random weil es ist nicht schwer sich einen manierliche Stamm von Freunden zuzulegen und jeden Tag mit fast den selben Leuten ohne Unbekannte randons die dailys zu machen. DDs gab es schon immer mehr als Tank oder Heiler. 

Du hast es doch selber gesagt ^^ 3 DDs suchen Tank und Heal. Sieht man auch bei uns jeden Tag. An manchen Tagen scheint der Server wie tot zu sein. Aber schaun wir mal ins Spiel. Ne normale 5er Gruppe besteht aus 1 Tank, 1 Heal und 3 DDs. ne 10er Gruppe aus 2 Tanks, 2-3 Heilern und ergo 5-6 DDs. Immer doppelt oder dreimal soviele DDS wie Tank oder Healer. 25er nicht anders. 3 Tank, ca 5 -7 Heiler und 15 - 17 DDs.

So ist das Spiel eben ausgelegt und daher ziehen die DDs bei den Dailys meistens den kürzeren. Jetzt zu sagen. Ich spiele ab sofort Tank kann auch dann dazuführen das du keinen Raid findest weils schon genug Tanks gibt und nur jeden Tag 5er Heros abzufarmen ist öde wenn man schon alles an equip hat.


----------



## siberian (8. April 2009)

Also ich bin seit langem Pala Heiler und meide Random Gruppen wie die Pest. Warum komnnte man schon x mal lesen. Und das sich das mit Dual spec so wesentlich ändert, glaube ich nicht, weil eben viele Heiler/Tanks nicht Random gehen und weil viele auch mit dual spec keinen bock haben werden Tank/Heiler zu spielen.


----------



## EvilChris (8. April 2009)

Ich zitiere:

[5. Suche nach Gruppe] "*Wir* suchen noch Tank, Heal und zwei DDs für Instanz XYZ"


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (8. April 2009)

Es macht keinen Spaß, weils immer die idioten gibt die sofort ihren riesen aoe und 10k crits den gegnern reinbolzen bevor der krieger überhaupts einmal auf den mob gehaun hat, geschweige den diese ihn angegriffen haben und dann natürlich der tank schuld is wenn der der aggro zieht verreckt...


----------



## Keksautomat (8. April 2009)

Es ist tatsächlich so, dass ich vor dem Tanken "respekt" hab. Da heil ich lieber. Klingt komisch, jepp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 01tombia (8. April 2009)

@ EvilChris

vermutlich gespaltene Persönlichkeit


----------



## Silmarilli (8. April 2009)

guten Morgen allerseits

Als DD, Heiler und Tank hab ich selten probleme in eine Instanz zu kommen :-) nur wenn man mit einem Bestimmten Char in eine Bestimmte Instanz möchte könnte es etwas spannend werden aber da ich meistens in Instanzen gehe weil ich gerade zB lust auf Trolle töten hab oder ähnliches bin ich mit der Wahl des Avatars relativ flexibel.

Aber bei uns is auch hauptsächlich Tank-Mangel auf dem Rat von Dalaran ... selten Heiler ... und quasi nie DD ... wobei ich das auch schon gesehen habe... meistens Instanzen wo für DD wenig droppt. ^^ Ohne Grund geht ja selten jemand in eine Ini.

Eins sei noch angemerkt ... Dual-Specc wird meiner Meinung nach die Lage eher verschärfen. Zumindest tut es das bei mir jetzt schon.
Wenn ich mit nem Tank-Pala zum diskutieren anfangen darf als Priester ob er im Nexus hero denn bitte auf den Heiler-Streitkolben mitwürfel darf bzw. das er das tun wird ... weil ... kommt ja Dual-Specc und das gibt ihm JETZT schon das recht darauf das er für seine second-skillung bedarf auf loot anmeldet. 
jo ne is klar.

Ich hab mit mit den DK's als Tanks angefreundet. die würfeln nicht auf Caster zeugs wegen dual specc - ja hab auch schon Feral-Druiden erlebt die auf STOFF-CASTER-ZEUGS bedarf gemacht haben weil se als 2nd-Skillung VIELLEICHT Eule machen .... grml 

sorry ich weiss das es hierzu unterschiedliche Meinungen unter den Buffed-Usern gibt aber ich persönlich kann das nicht ab.

lg Sily


----------



## Antarion (8. April 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Heilen ist auch nicht so anspruchsvoll wie tanken (und ich spreche auch aus erfahrung)
> Du musst als Tank auf alles schaun, angefangen vom eigenen HP balken, übder die Castbalken der Mobs, auf den Manabalken der heiler, auf ausbrechende Mobs, cooldowns, aoe Effekte usw usw.
> Auf was muss mal als DD schaun? CDs, AoE Effekte. Fertig
> Als Heiler: CDs, AoE effekte, Mana, HP der Gruppe. fertig
> ...




spiel mal nen pala heiler in einer nicht überequippten heroic instanz ohne offhealer chance von nem moonkin oder eleshami...ist sicherlich alles andere als nebenbei TV gucken, dank dieser doch recht blöden art reaktiv zu heilen.als druide seh ich das auch anders.


----------



## Hishabye (8. April 2009)

Mein Mann ist Krieger Tank und ich Bäumchen ^^

Zack Problem gelöst und wenn uns ein DD auf den Keks geht

wird er ganz schnell ausgewechselt :>

Ahja und bei uns ist es mir aufgefallen, dass eher die DDs nix zu gebrauchen sind
als die Heiler und die Tanks

Hab ich selbst letztens im Naxx25er gesehn:

Heiler + Tank Top !

Aber die DDs kriegen nix gebacken bei Thaddi beim Springen
von der Plattform und dem Polaritätswechsel ....
Da hat schon echt einiges im Kopf weh getan

Kann auch daran liegen dass die Tanks und die Heiler
eher gewohnt sind auf alles zu achten und noch für
andere mitzudenken

Natürlich gibt es auch gute DDs die TOP sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hensen (8. April 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wie soll ichs vorsichtig ausdrücken......ich versuchs mal kurz zu halten (ist auf allen servern das selbe):
> 
> ...



Es ist schon vorgekommen, dass ich bei dem ein oder anderen Rnd - Hero - Run mit meinem Prot im Gesamtschaden noch vor den dem ein oder anderen DD´ler lag. Nicht unbedingt erster, aber 2ter mit nem Prot zu werden ist auch schon peinlich genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wir die Instanz nicht abbrechen mussten ist dann einzig und allein der ausdauernden Leistung des Heilers und eben dem Tank zu verdanken. 
Es gibt zum Glück noch Encounter, die nur funktionieren wenn der Schaden in einem bestimmten Zeitrahmen einfach stimmt und da sieht man dann wirklich, ob die DD´ler was taugen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir graut ein wenig vor 3.1. Da werden dann Spieler von Hybridklassen genötigt Ihren Char auf Tank oder Heal  zu trimmen ohne nur die geringste Ahnung davon zu haben wie man das macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (8. April 2009)

hensen schrieb:


> Mir graut ein wenig vor 3.1. Da werden dann Spieler von Hybridklassen genötigt Ihren Char auf Tank oder Heal  zu trimmen ohne nur die geringste Ahnung davon zu haben wie man das macht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub mir da wird sich auch sehr schnell die Weizen von der Spreu trennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (8. April 2009)

hensen schrieb:


> Es ist schon vorgekommen, dass ich bei dem ein oder anderen Rnd - Hero - Run mit meinem Prot im Gesamtschaden noch vor den dem ein oder anderen DD´ler lag. Nicht unbedingt erster, aber 2ter mit nem Prot zu werden ist auch schon peinlich genug.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nja- ein Magier kann in einer 5er Gruppe nie das volle Potential ausschöpfen, soweit ich das beurteilen kann/ behaupten darf.

Was 3.1 angeht- ach, mein Paladin hat Tank equip, ich habe getankt in einigen heroes und der einzige der starb war der Schurke, der dachte "Hey, ich könnte doch reintheoretisch mal alles raushauen, und den caster dahinten in der Ecke angreifen und... *fear, fremde Gruppe, tot*"


----------



## Arsokan (8. April 2009)

Alle Antworten geben etwa das wieder, was ich als Erfahrung auch habe.

Unterm Strich kann man sagen. 

Es gibt nicht zu wenige Tanks und Heiler.
Die Gruppen sich selbst ein Bein stellen durch utopische Anforderungen an den gesuchten Spieler (T7.5...im Ernst, wer das hat der interresiert sich nicht für Gimp-Gruppen).
Die Tanks meist gut mit einen oder mehreren Heilern organisiert sind und somit eh net suchen.
Die meisten Tanks Random nicht gehen aus genannten Gründen.

Dazu kommt noch ein weiterer:
JEDER Tank/Heiler hat einen oder mehrere DD Twinks, aber wieviele DD's haben Heiler/Tank Twinks?


----------



## Shenti07 (8. April 2009)

du wirst es kaum glaub ich hab ein Tank^^ wenn man den dk dazu zählt hätte ich sogar 2 aber der pala is besser equipt^^ und ich hab eher das prob das wenn ich ne grp suchen oder RAID keine Tanks gesucht werden. mein dk is zb was tank equipt an geht echt mies ausgestattet weil keine ne Tank dk mit nehm wollte es sein den er is voll episch equipt. und nein ^^ es liegt net daran das ich schlecht bin ganz im gegenteil sogar

mfg ein etwas gelangweilter Tank




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imanewbie (8. April 2009)

zum Thema das grundlegende Problem ist es das man in Raids nur 2-3 Tanks braucht eine große Gilde wird noch n paar ersatz Tanks haben und noch ne 2te - max 3te naxx gruppe da kommt man auf ca 8 Tanks (maximal).

Bei den Heilern sieht es ähnlich aus da kommt man ca auf 12. 

Der rest der Gilde besteht dann aus Twinks und DD,s. Wenn ein zusätlicher Tank oder Heiler in so eine schon voll equipte Gilde kommt, wird er sehr warscheinlich nicht als Tank eingesetzt weil man sicher den voll t7.5 equipten Tank mitnimmt. Er hat aber die möglichkeit als dd mit zu kommen und sich so hinterrücks das Tank equip zu holen.

Weiters gibt es noch das Problem, dass es Tanks und Heiler wie Sand am Meer gibt, aber sie nur Gildenintern oder mit bekannten Freunden in Hero inis gehen. Wer würde schon gerne Hdz4 Tiemrun machen und dann kommen dd's daher mit 1k dps (schon selber sehr oft passiert). 

Die Rolle des DD's, in Hero inis gebe ich euch recht das die dd's oft die leichtere Aufgabe haben und nur auf wenige Sachen achten müssen (meelis meist mehr als Caster wegen wirbel). Habe bei Loken in HDS (Glaube ich jetzt zumindest das der so heist mit der Nova). Den dd's oft genug erklärt wie das funktioniert mit dem weglaufen vor der Nova. Nach dem 3ten wipe einfach drinnen stehen geblieben und heiler machen lassen.^^

In den Raids ändert sich dann leider die Rolle der dd's ein bisschen, da tauchen dann void zonen auf mann muss auf Abstände achten, und hat maybe noch spezielle Aufgaben (Gluth,..). Da ist es dann mit dem dmg machen leider nicht mehr so leicht weil viele dd's dann einfach überfordert sind. Sartahrion mit adds z.b. halte ich für alle Klassen sau schwer ned nur für Heiler und Tank^^. 

Das andere problem das Heiler und Tanks haben, ist wieso sollten sie jetzt irgendwelche schlecht equipte dd's mit 1l dps durch Hero inis ziehen, sie wurden auch ned gezogen, mussten jede Hero rein um ihre Sachen zu bekommen um sich bestmöglich für naxx zu equipen. Heutzutage glaub ja fast jeder der gerade 80 geworden ist und noch grünes Quest equip anhat, in Turm Hero oder naxx gehen zu müssen.

Zum schluss möchte ich noch anmerken das es genau so schwer ist gute dd's zu finden wie Tank's und Heiler. 

Wenn man das beste aus seinem char rausholen will sei es jetzt Tank, dd oder Heiler ist keine classe einfach zu spielen. 

mfg


----------



## Esda (8. April 2009)

ich weiß nicht, ob man so einfach sagen kann, dass sich Spreu von Weizen trennen wird mit Dualspecc. Denn, bis es so weit ist, werden mimimi-der-Tank/heiler-ist-scheiße-und-hat-behauptet-er-kanns!-Threads in unermesslicher Zahl über uns hereinbrechen... Beschwerden über unfähige Tanks und Heiler werden ja jetzt schon (in Form von eher lauen Erfahrungsberichten) bis zum Erbrechen gespammt. 

Als Druide freu ich  mich wahnsinnig über Dualspecc, versteht mich nicht falsch, und ich werde auch Tank/Heiler speccen. Aber ich hab früher (bis lvl 80 komplett, inklusive Raids) schon getankt und weiß daher, ob ichs drauf hab, oder nicht. Wenn jetzt zB ein Fury oder ein Eleschamie, nur um in Raids oder Innis zu kommen, auf Tank oder Heiler skillen, das aber noch nie gemacht haben, sollten sie das wenigstens den andern sagen. Und wenn sie merken, dass sie es nicht können, auch auf den normalen Specc konzentrieren. Das ist fair den andern gegenüber! 

Wenn ich mir das, gekoppelt mit dem oben angesprochenen Loot-Problem vorstelle, werd ich in Zukunft auch immer erst nach dem Mainspecc fragen oder mich komplett aus rnds raushalten...


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

EvilChris schrieb:


> Ich zitiere:
> 
> [5. Suche nach Gruppe] "*Wir* suchen noch Tank, Heal und zwei DDs für Instanz XYZ"


wer hat das geschrieben? xD


----------



## Taroth (8. April 2009)

Ich denke das es vorallem für Random Gruppen mehr Nachteile als Vorteile durch Dual Spec geben wird.

Da wird sich nämlich der Rogue Schamie oder was weis ich tierisch aufregen wenn der Krieger Tank auf Dmg Gear Need rollt weil er als Main Spec Fury hat (so wärs zb bei mir) Das wird noch richtig böses Blut geben...


----------



## Thunderhawk46 (8. April 2009)

Taroth schrieb:


> Ich denke das es vorallem für Random Gruppen mehr Nachteile als Vorteile durch Dual Spec geben wird.
> 
> Da wird sich nämlich der Rogue Schamie oder was weis ich tierisch aufregen wenn der Krieger Tank auf Dmg Gear Need rollt weil er als Main Spec Fury hat (so wärs zb bei mir) Das wird noch richtig böses Blut geben...




wusste nicht das ruge oder schami platte tragen können also was sollten die sich aufregen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnimlin (8. April 2009)

hi
zocke auchn bär und tanken macht echt laune finde ich. man ist kopf der gruppe und sie ist so abhängig von dir, wie sonst vllt nur noch vom heiler. als tank ist man nicht nur der sturre mitläufer sondern muss die instanzen und deren bosse gut kennen.sollte jmd sterben, bist du in der regel der schuldige. habe lange einen mage gespielt und suchte etwas mit mehr herausforderung und dass habe ich beim tanken klar gefunden.  ich persönlich kenne auch sehr viele tanks, die wie ich einfach keine lust mehr auf rdm grps hatten und ihren platz in stammgruppen gefunden haben oder nur mit der gilde weggehen. zuoft wurde ich in grp geladen wo man nicht einmal die chance zum ersten schlag bekommt und sich die dd`s wundern warum sie denn die aggro hätten. entweder ist man zu schnell für die manaregger oder zu langsam für die meles. tanken in rdm grps ist so undankbar, dass ich mittlerweile überwiegend drauf verzichte.  trotzdem find ich meinen bär sehr nice und würde net umskillen ( naja mal heut abwarten ), da tanken mit der richtigen gruppe richtig laune macht.

mfg


----------



## Deanne (8. April 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum viele Leute in diesem Thread den DDs die Schuld geben, wenn bei einem Run etwas nicht klappt. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich mittlerweile einen Heiler hochzocke, denn egal wie inkompetent der Tank oder wie verschlafen der Heiler ist: schuld ist immer einer der DDs. Ich habe schon so oft erlebt, dass ein Tank mit miesem Equip und wenig Ahnung von seiner Klasse nach zwei Dots die Aggro verliert oder dass ein Heiler sich einen Dreck dafür interessiert, dass einer der DDs aus diesem Grund auf die Mütze bekommt. Alle DDs als Dps-geile Vollidioten zu bezeichnen, die noch nie etwas von Omen gehört haben, finde ich ziemlich unfair. Natürlich gibt es Leute, die sich nur am Recount orientieren, aber es gibt genau so miese Tanks und schlechte Heiler. Jemanden aus der Gruppe zu kicken, weil er Aggro bekommt, finde ich ziemlich arm. Man sollte erst mal genau überlegen, woran es gelegen hat und wenn es sich wiederholt kann man immer noch Konsequenzen daraus ziehen, aber niemand ist unfehlbar. Wenn der Tank mit 19k Life ankommt und nach ein paar Sekunden im Dreck liegt und der Mob dann durch die Gruppe schiesst, kann man kaum den DDs die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben. Ich lese hier immer wieder, dass die meisten DDs nichts können, keinen Schaden machen und nur für Chaos sorgen. Dann frage ich mich allerdings, wie einige Leute an ihr Equip und ihre Erfolge gekommen sind, wenn alle DDs Idioten sind. Die DDs in meiner Gilde machen einen guten Job, kennen sämtliche Bosstaktiken und verhalten sich absolut angemessen und bisher habe ich noch nicht bemerkt, dass sich einer von ihnen besonders doof angestellt hätte. Ich selbst achte selbst sehr genau auf meine Aggro und spreche einen schlecht equipten Tank durchaus an und erkundige mich, wie es mit dem Aggro-Management aussieht. Ebenso frage ich den Heiler vorher, ob ich Aderlass nutzen darf oder ob ihm das zuviel wird. Imkompetente Spieler trifft man überall, dass hat nichts mit der Klasse zu tun. Und mal ganz ehrlich: wie weit kommt ihr als Heiler oder Tank in einem Raid ohne uns?


----------



## Taroth (8. April 2009)

Thunderhawk46 schrieb:


> wusste nicht das ruge oder schami platte tragen können also was sollten die sich aufregen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deshalb rede ich auch von den Waffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außerdem nehmen viele Furys Mail und Leather weils einfach bessere stats hat...


----------



## markbergs94 (8. April 2009)

das mit tank bzw. heiler mangel hat blizz gemerkt und gesagt :" So jungs lasst euch was einfallen damit es besser wird."
das mit dem dualskill ding wird alles einfacher machen zu sagen wir mal 100% ^^

PS. Ich spiele einen lv 74 verstärker schami und werde oft gefragt ob ich heilen kann sage ich immer ich bin verstärker aber man kann es versuchen und hat bisher immer geklappt.

                                                                               VERSTÄRKER AN DIE HEILER'MACHT! xD


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (8. April 2009)

Taroth schrieb:


> Wir bösen Off Tanks machen das nur so damit ihr anderen nen Grund habt solche Threads zu schreiben mit den immer wieder selben Argumenten die total blöd sind weil sich Leute darüber beschweren das man das spielt was einem Spaß macht. Man müsste ja quasi als Krieger tanken und das steht von vorn herein fest wenn man sich einen Krieger erstellt für was anderes wurde der Char niemals erstellt bzw gedacht.
> 
> Mir hängt das Thema als langjähriger Fury sowas von zum Hals raus... Sucht euch endlich was neues zum rumjammern -.-
> 
> ...



Kurze nebenfrage... warum nennst du dich off tank wenn du wie man in deinem post lesen kann, dass du furor krieger bist? naja bist wohl einer der spezialisten die meinen tank heißt krieger auf deutsch und die auch "def tank" sagen.. tank = defensiv geskillt und daher ist es unsinnig noch ein "def" vor tank zu setzen^^ und noch unsinniger ist es ein "off" davor zu setzten weil es sich widerspricht.

Was ich damit sagen will ist: Tank ist keine Klassenbezeichnung sondern eine Aufgabenbezeichnung

Naja genug davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (8. April 2009)

Ich spiele Tank seitdem ich in den 3.1 Notes lesen durfte das TG generft wird.

Es ist ganz einfach im /2 /4 Channel es gibt viele Arten von Gruppen hier ein paar:

Gruppe nummer 1
Captain Capslock und Sgt Schrei
SUCHEN NOCH EINEN TANK FÜR XYZ HERO DANN GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Erklärung:
Solche Leute sind meistens so drauf das sie alles Pullen Ninja looten die grp anbrüllen weil es zu langsam geht oder alles zusammen.

Gruppe nummer 2
Mister meine grp ist die beste
Hey Tanks hat noch einer von euch lust mit XYZ Hero mitzukommen sind die Imba grp schlechthin also gogo w/me

Erklärung
Ich glaube solche Leute haben einen Götter Komplex und halten sich für Hercules ich war mit solchen Leuten nicht oft genug unterwegs das ich es jetzt verallgemeinern kann aber diese "Imba" gruppe ist normalerweiße so gut das sie nichtmal Stratholm Classic solo legen können.

Gruppe nummer 3
Für Tank/Heal equip würfeln wahlweiße mit oder ohne Capslock
Suchen noch einen Tank für ZYX Hero dann go /w me (allerdings einen der beim 2ten Boss in Azjol nicht das Trinket braucht)

Erklärung
Gut, Tanks die dieses Teil schon haben können mit der teils Potenten Gruppe durchaus mitgehen allerdings könnt ihr euch sicher sein das er/sie beim nächsten Tank drop auch bedarf macht und meint ich habe geschrieben das alles Tank equip was droppt mir gehört...soviel dazu.

Letzte gruppe nummer 4
Ninja Inviter 08/15 AkA Kiddy Treff Azeroth
Ja wer kennt sie nicht meistens kennt man sie aus dem letzten Instanz run und sie machen überhaupt KEINEN(!!!) Schaden und hoffen das sie jetzt dass man sie überall mit hinnimmt und rumheulen wenn du ohne sie Naxx obsi etc gegangen bist..


Und ihr dd's wundert euch das keine Sau Tank oder Heiler spielt...


----------



## Villosella (8. April 2009)

Hi,


also das Tank Problem sehe ich nicht mehr so schlimm wie zu BC Zeiten, es zeigt sich das doch viele ihren DK als tank spielen bzw. das Equip eher die skillung festlegt. (können ja in jederskillung tanken)  

Ich selber habe eher das Problem das es kaum noch leute gibt die Random gehen wollen.

Egal was man nicht hat man sucht eine ganze weile. Okay auf tanks und heiler wartete man ein wenig länger aber ich hab auch schon über 30 min nach DD´s gesucht. (nein hab nicht für Occukus gesucht)

Ich glaube das im moment mal wieder eine Art flaute in wow herrscht zumindest was Hero Ini´s angeht. 
Es braucht ja auch kaum noch einer was. Die meisten aktiven spielen haben soviele marken das sie schon nicht mehr wissen wohin damit.

Ich hoffe nur das es mit Patch 3.1 auch wieder ein Paar neue schöne sachen gibt die man für Marken kaufen kann.
z.B Mounts oder Pets  
Diese Farmen doch recht viele gerne und da kann sich auch kaum einer beschweren das "minimi" PVP oder PVe bevorzugt wird.


Naja ich für meinen Teil habe nen Heiler hochgespielt und der Tank ist in Arbeit der DD Main spielt hauptächlich nur noch in 25er Raids.



DAs das Dualspecc angeht bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es die Qualität in Randomgruppen steigert, da Heilen und Tanken doch gelernt werden müssen. Es ist nicht so das man mal eben umskillt. Wenn man nicht weiß was man machen mußt wird das nix. Ich ahne jetzt schon wie es abgeht wenn der Patch da ist.


----------



## Stig_Supplicium (8. April 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Mein Mann ist Krieger Tank und ich Bäumchen ^^
> 
> Zack Problem gelöst und wenn uns ein DD auf den Keks geht
> 
> ...






Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. 
Tank und Healer sind die undankbarsten Jobs im Spiel. 
Habe auch keinen Bock mehr auf diese Imba-Leute die null Koordination  haben und nachher "soziale Klassen" dafür verantwortlich sehen. 
Bestes Beispiel : Thaddi - = links + =rechts . Alle geben ihr ok. Wir stehen vor Thaddius.... ups, die lieben DD's wissen nicht mehr wo links und wo rechts ist!  
Da biste echt am verzweifeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
Stig


----------



## VILOGITY (8. April 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wie soll ichs vorsichtig ausdrücken......ich versuchs mal kurz zu halten (ist auf allen servern das selbe):
> 
> ...



Hehe Dickes Sign

Das Zauberwort heist Verantwortung…….
Heiler + Tank haben in nem Raid oder Gruppe eine Verantwortung, das der Tank nicht stirbt übernimmt der Heiler 
das der Heiler und die anderen nicht abkratzen übernimmt der Tank. 

Und großes Sorry, aber die meisten der kleinen DPS Geilen Kiddis die leider meist dumm wie Pferderotz sind und schon 
auf das Target nuken noch bevor der Tank auch nur ein Hieb drauf gemacht hat, spielen eben lieber nen DD.

DD ist toll und Recount und Platz 1 ist noch viel toooooller und in einer Tour den Chan voll spamen das mal einer Recount
posten soll ist überhaupt das Größte.
Da hat’s Kiddy keine Sorgen wegen der Verantwortung und kann sofort flamen wenn der Tank den NON Totenkopf doch nicht mehr einfängt, oder des Kiddy eben
nicht mehr geheilt wird…..
Außerdem ist heilen und tanken eh nur was für Lappen in Kinder Augen, DÄMAGGE is TOP und DPS Posten is im Chan 4 und 2 doch viel Cooler.

Wir haben das Problem auf einfache Weise gelöst ;-)
Nur in ne Ini mit einem dir selbst bekannten Spieler, zusätzlich habe ich mir nen Addon installiert wo ich einen Kommentar zu Spielern hinterlassen kann und jeden NAP 
auf Dislike setzen kann der uns über den Weg gelaufen ist.   

So sortiert man vorher schon mal gut aus und hat ne Menge Leute zum Ansprechen, und der Kreis der KN’s verkleinert sich erheblich.
Ich denke die meisten kennen das ja alles und wenn ich sehe das bei gut 90% der Gilden die was taugen dabei steht >18 oder sogar >20 
dann kann sich jeder seinen Teil dazu denken.
Und machen wir uns nichts vor. WoW ist ab 12 ja, aber wer kennt eine NON PvP Gilde die erfolgreich ist die 12-14 Jährige dabei hat ?
Das soll jetzt nicht heisen, dass es keine 12-18 jährigen gibt, die mehr als nen JAMBA Sound im Hirn haben…..


----------



## Valeriah (8. April 2009)

Das Problem liegt doch wo anders. Das liegt nicht am Tanken am Heilen oder sonstwo. 
Viele wollen halt ausserhalb der Instanz DMG machen, nichtmal in der Instanz. Gehe ich jetzt in eine INstanz als Tank sind mir nunmal Tankitems vorbehalten, nicht aber die DMG items. Die ganze Instanz ist also murks für einen
weil man eben nicht die DMG items bekommt die man ausserhalb der Instanz zum farmen gebrauchen kann. Und dann ist da eben das allgemeine Bild: Tanks tanken, Healer heilen dmg ist nicht drin, auch nicht gegen normale mobs. Und dafür macht blizzard auch die dualskillung das eben die leute sagen: ok ich komme mit instanz mom ich switch schnell auf tank skillung. zack und rein in die ini, raus aus der ini zack wieder fury und weiter gehts mit questmobs kloppen oder was weiss ich. 

Das Bild das Tanks keinen schaden machen können ist meiner Meinung nach noch aus 60er zeiten übrig geblieben. damals waren sie eben noch wirklich Tanks die nix anderes konnten und für nen mob nen halben tag gebraucht haben. Aber das hat sich ja ziemlich geändert. 

ich denke das der dualspec zwar auf dauer positiv ist wegen der grössern auswahl an klassenskillungen aber eben auch in randomgruppen zu problemem bei der itemverteilung führt. aber man wird sehen...


----------



## Animos93 (8. April 2009)

Hmm als DD kann man leichter farmen, dailys machen und es gibt glaubich nich so viel reppkosten als dd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ordosh (8. April 2009)

ja da kriegt man echt das heulen bei thaddi ..
bin praktizierender Krieger und Dudu Tank, Krieger derzeit auf eis, macht grad nich soo spass aber mein lieblingsmittel um zu zeigen wer der chef is gegen dds ist eig ganz einfach ... pullen normal antanken und dann einfach ma absichtlich nur totenkopf gut tanken und rest nur gegen healaggro und dann sehen welcher dd das kapiert ...
sind nicht viele sag ich gleich ma dazu ;D


----------



## Gaiwain (8. April 2009)

zugegeben mein Krieger ist erst lvl 4x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... und ich habe nur ein einziges Mal versucht zu tanken ...

und zwar Verliess in SW, und das Random, einmal und nie wieder;

Denn der Hunter schoss auf alles was sich bewegte, der Hexer hat alles zugedottet was er sah, der zweite Krieger
stürmte den ersten Mob der in Reichweite war und Donnerknall - ich hatte noch gar nicht gepullt, und ich no chance
noch irgendwo nennenswert Wut oder gar Aggro aufzubauen ...

lg


----------



## Esda (8. April 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Außerdem ist heilen und tanken eh nur was für Lappen in Kinder Augen



harrharr, ich hab den Grund für diese Meinung! 
du hast nämlich vergessen, dass 

a) alle Heiler Frauen sind (also uncool, und kackboOn dafür auf jeden Fall mit 'hi Süße! wie alt??!!' anzuchatten und auf die FL zu packen)  und 
b) alle Tanks Männer sind (jung, mürrisch, selbsverliebt und besserwissend, haben aber keine Ahnung von richtigen dämätsch-machen; Ausnahme Protpalas: Alter immer über 40) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (8. April 2009)

Was mich davon abhält Tank zu skillen ist: ich habe nicht jede kleinste Taktik von jeder Instanz und jeden Namen eines Mobs im Kopf und will das auch nicht. Klar bestimmte Highlights merkt man sich, aber nicht alles. Ich will als Tank nicht die Richtung angeben oder irgendwas einteilen müssen, kurz: den Anführer spielen. Deswegen Heal und DD - jemand gibt ne Einteilung vor (Totenkopf, Kreis, Sterm etc oder "Du heilst Tank, Du die Gruppe" etc) und man hält sich im Kampf dran.

Und mal zu "DD sein ist anspruchslos": NÖ, denn Du musst auch auf verschiedenes achten, hat der Tank schon angetankt, habe ich eine spezielle Aufgabe außer Damage machen (zB aus Eiern rauskloppen, oder hinter einen Eisblock rennen, entfluchen, etc). Wenn ich verantwortungslos den ersten Krit auf den Mob setze und durch Aggro sterbe und womöglich durch meinen fehlenden Schaden der Rest der Gruppe auch wiped, freut man sich bestimmt riesig. DD ist vielleicht etwas einfacher als Tank oder Heiler, aber ohne DDs kommen die auch nicht durch ne Ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mit dem Dualskill werd ich zumindest mal reinschnuppern, erstes Tankequip ist gesammelt, mal schauen ...


----------



## Akede (8. April 2009)

Also , ich selbst spiele auch einen Tank und bei uns auf dem server werden des öfteren auch Tanks und Heiler gesucht und dann gibts wieder Tage wo Fern dd´s gesucht werden ^^

Stimme vielen vorredner zu die der Meinung sind ,das viele sich gar net an einen Heiler oder Tank darntrauen zu spielen da dieser viel Verantwortung hat für die Gruppe bzw. Raid.

Es ist auch nicht leicht die ganzen Voraussetzungen für Hero ins. oder Hero Raids zu erlangen ganz davon abgesehen wie man etwas pullt und wo ,welcher gegner was macht usw.

Zudem kommen noch die üblichen vorstellungen von einigen (NICHT ALLEN DD´s).

Z.b. :  Hdz 4 Timerun ein Tank mit unbuffed 31,5 k ausreichend deff und naxx 25 Eq ist nich gut genug für nen dd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NEIN er möchte unbedingt einen Tank mit mindest 36 k Life UNBUFFED davon gäbe es genügend , aha ok dann such mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tank : ziehe die mobs um die ecke da sie fearn bitte warten ^^ Naja dd meint schon nach ersten schuß von Tank sie atackieren zu müssen während Tank noch um ecke läuft ^^

dd : ich hab ständig aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kannste keine aggro halten ???
Tank zum 3. mal wenn du gleich drauflosballerst nachdem ich grad anstürm dann nimm BITTE doch den TOTENKOPF zuerst !!!

Schurke , der meint ständig Mobs zu haun die net markiert sind und noch weg läuft vom Tank (Wachsamkeit hatte Katze ) desöfteren stirbt, kommt so nach ca. 5 sterben drauf das er ja Schurkenhandel machen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein DD meint goggoo schneller , Heiler Brauche Mana bin auf 30 % , DD egal das reicht und pullt ^^


Dies sind nur einige sachen die ich als Tank so erlebt habe und wer is schuld beim wipe ?? 

RICHTIG der TANK oder der HEILER 

a weil der Tank keine aggro halten kann oder kein plan vom pullen hat oder zu langsam das andere ma zu schnell ist und 
b der Heiler weil er den Tank net geheilt kriegt und / oder die dd´s die aggro haben und weglaufen ^^

Also mein Fazit würden sich so manche dds am riemen reissen und net nur auf dps schaun wäre es ein leichtes so manche raids oder auch inst zu bewältigen es zählt das Teamplay net der einzelne .

Habe schon oft genug mit Randoms gute und geile Runs hingelegt, das geht aber nur wenn JEDER sein job macht und es man sich net gegenseitig schwer macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virikas (8. April 2009)

Und es komtm noch ein Aspekt hinzu:
Für DD findest du an jeder Ecke nen "Max DPS Guide". Das bringt einem zwar nur dann was, wenn man nebenbei auch noch ein wenig Movement beherrscht, Bosstaktiken jenseits von umzergen kennt, versteht und befolgen kann, aber es ist ein Anfang.

Einen Guide für nen Tank findet man nicht. Klar, die Standardgeschichten wie Critimmun werden, Ausdauer und Rüssi sammeln, aber eben nix ala "mit dieser Rotation fährst du als Feral Tank die meisten TPS und kannst nebenbei auch noch die vom Imba R0xx0r DD gepullten 2 Trashgruppen beschäftigen".

Da zieht sich $BrainAFK DD lieber auf seine Rolle zurück und spielt nen 800 DPS DD der im bestenfall nach der ersten Trash Gruppe ein /mana raushaut.

Ist na klar nen Extrembeispiel, zeigt aber doch das zugrundeliegende Problem.

BTW: 
Mein DK ist DD, weil ich beim Leveln kein Tank Euqip gesammelt habe, also seeehr mühsam versuchen müsste als DD an Tank Euqip zu kommen.
Mein Feral ist derzeit noch Katze, fängt in der Scherbe jetzt aber an Bärchenequip zu sammeln um in Wotlk dann durchgängig Tank zu spielen.
Mein Priester ist Shaddow, weil nen Holy Priester Solo zu Leveln mir zu stressig ist. Allerdings ist vom HitRating abgesehen nen Priester mit Pre Hero Equip bei entsprechender Skillung das Equip eh nicht so unterschiedlich.
Mein Schami ist aus demselben Grund Ele, weil in seinem Levelbereich ohnehin so gut wie keine Heiler gesucht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Krieger und Pala -wenn auch noch < Lvl 20- hingegen werden beide von Anfang an Schutz geskillt und entsprechendes Equip sorgen. Dafür sinds nunmal Twinks. Da kann das Level dann auch gern länger dauern. Hab da zum Glück auch nen festen DD an meiner Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (8. April 2009)

langsuir da möchte ich dir die tankspot seite empfehlen (einfach danach googlen)

oder http://maintankadin.failsafedesign.com/ für den pala




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grüße

P.S.:

Gespräch im TS:

"...Spec auf prot..."

".. was? speck auf brot?"


----------



## VILOGITY (8. April 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> harrharr, ich hab den Grund für diese Meinung!
> du hast nämlich vergessen, dass
> 
> a) alle Heiler Frauen sind (also uncool, und kackboOn dafür auf jeden Fall mit 'hi Süße! wie alt??!!' anzuchatten und auf die FL zu packen)  und
> ...




Naja Ü 40 bissl übertrieben ^^
Aber stimmt irgendwie, von 14 Heal auf meiner F List sind es immerhin 6 Frauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die können auch alle gut spielen.
Und ich habe sowieso nie nen Problem ne Gruppe zu finden, entweder Bekannte Leute oder Gilde, DK Tank T7,5 und Druiden Healer/Eule
da kann man sich zum Glück aussuchen mit wem man gehen möchte.
Ich freu mich schon auf mein Pala ^^ noch 7 Level und für jede INI ne Gruppe, dank netten Spielern die einen vom Tanken Healen her kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheONE§ (8. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> ...Die DDs in meiner Gilde machen einen guten Job, kennen sämtliche Bosstaktiken und verhalten sich absolut angemessen und bisher habe ich noch nicht bemerkt, dass sich einer von ihnen besonders doof angestellt hätte. ...



von den leuten aus der eigenen gilde redet ja auch keiner. es geht um den tankmangel fuer random gruppen. warum findet man so wenig tanks fuer bunt zusammengewürfelte grpen, das steht zur debatte.


----------



## Batrion (8. April 2009)

Ich denke einfach das alle mit dem motto reingehen, "JA IMBA ICH MACH DMG", ich hab selber meinen Protpaladin und es macht mehr spaß als den zu spielen, als alles andere. Ich spiele jett nicht mehr aktiv, weil es einfach zu langweilig geworden ist, aber mein Paladin war schon echt nice zu spielen. wenn ich dann in Naxx 10er auf mein recount gucke und sehe das ich 4. bin, kann mir auch kein dd sagen, dass er dmg macht.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (8. April 2009)

TheONE§ schrieb:


> von den leuten aus der eigenen gilde redet ja auch keiner. es geht um den tankmangel fuer random gruppen. warum findet man so wenig tanks fuer bunt zusammengewürfelte grpen, das steht zur debatte.



Die Leute können nicht lesen wie gesagt.....

Da wird lieber darüber gesprochen wer was in seiner Gilde macht und wer welchen Char hat und wer welches Equip trägt.

Nach dem Motto:   Ich geb mein Senf dazu und nebenbei erzähl ich den Leuten noch wie toll ich bin und wie lang mein Penis ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheONE§ (8. April 2009)

Batrion schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach das alle mit dem motto reingehen, "JA IMBA ICH MACH DMG",...



fuer mich ist am wichtigsten, dass die gruppe sehr gut funktioniert, die dmg ist da nur ein bestandteil davon.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> harrharr, ich hab den Grund für diese Meinung!
> du hast nämlich vergessen, dass
> a) alle Heiler Frauen sind (also uncool, und kackboOn dafür auf jeden Fall mit 'hi Süße! wie alt??!!' anzuchatten und auf die FL zu packen)  und



also ich mag frauen^^


und hey spiele heiler und bin keine frau -.-"


----------



## PARAS.ID (8. April 2009)

Meine Antwort:

1. DDs sind leichter zu perfektionieren (vorallem endgame grund) So ist im forum fast haargenau und bisin kleinste Detail beschrieben, a) welche skillung
b) Verzauberung/Gems,/Glyphen
c) skillrotation

Und somit ist der DD, bis aufs movement,sogut wie perfektioniert. Zumidnest ist dies eifnacher,da nur selten bei DDs Situationsanalyse die skillrotation zb. beeinflusst. so ist eine Ele Schami ,egal ob Dmg-Encounter, Movement encounter usw. immer aufs selbe beschränkt.

Heiler haben hier von a)-b) das selbe,nur,dass das eisnetzen von Skills auf eine Situationsanalyse basiert:
1) In welcher situation befinde ich mich7meine Gruppe.
2) Wie wird sich die situation entwickeln
3) Wie sieht eine Mögliche Lösung aus, was hab ich für Möglichkeiten ?

usw. Ein viel dynamischeres und anspruchvolleres Gameplay entsteht. Zumal der Irrglaube nicht stimmt,dass Priester nur CoH oder flash spamen (seit nerf soweiso nicht) oder Dudus /target /assit /hot-makros besitzen. usw.

(ich weiß es,ich spiele sowohl einen Heiler und einen DD)

Das schreckt zb. ab. 

Inwiefern das bei Tanks zutrifft,weiß ich nich tgenau zu beurteilen,da zumeist die Tanks auch eine "optimallösung2 beriets im Vorfeld wissen und weniger Spontanität (weniger, nicht garkeine) vorrausgesetzt wird.


Deswieteren ist es so,dass vorallem Tanks und Heiler in Gruppen eine einzelrolle belegen,die durchaus kärftig (nich tnur aufgrund ihrer eiznelrolle sondern ihres Nutzens-ansich) das vorankommen der Gruppe mit-sichzieht.
Ein schlechter heiler oder Tank trüben schneller das Spielgefühl als ein schelchter DD,da dieser immernoch aufgewogen werden kann.

Viele Klassen sind reine Dmg Klassen (schurken,Magier,Hexenmeister)
Die Hybriden sind ausserdem reizvolle Dmg-Dealer (Palas, DKs, Warris)

Letzter Grund. Es klignt einfach am Afnang viel lustiger richtig viel Schaden zu verursachen,als sich mit Lvl 1 festzulegen (ohne den Hintergrund,dass man von WoW weiß,dass man als Tank oder  Heiler beliebt ist) sich auf eine der, im ersten augenblick, langweiligeren klasse nzu beschränken.

EDit.: /done Somit wenigstens ein sinnvoller Beitrag auf dieser Seite ohne dumme off-topic Schulhof-labereien.


----------



## kurnthewar (8. April 2009)

Für mich gild nur eins RANDOMS TANKEN SUCKZ

ich tanke keinen durch der mir erzählen will was ich zu tun habe ich bin der tank und da wird getan was ich für richtig halte !

Alleine das anflammen den ganzen abend im ton von "Ey bist du tank" oder "haste lust daily zu tanken" geht mir sowas von auf den schild das ich mir sage wenn ihr nen tank sucht fragt in der gilde oder level euch einen ! Dann wollen wir mal sehen was schwer oder leicht ist.

Diese nervige go go go go und diese abartige nie zeit haben. warum fängt einer etwas an wo er weiß das er es nicht fertig bekommt ?


Ich habe vor kurzen auf dd umgeskillt und tanke nur und nur für leute die ich kenne !


Ich wüste nicht warum ich idioten dieser art an epixx bringen sollte !


Und dabei wird es bleiben


Und alle heiler die ich kenne und man kennt sich denken genau so wie ich.


----------



## Sethia (8. April 2009)

Als ich meinen Heiler anfing hatten wir absoluten Heilermangel auf der Todeswache... nun, wo ich langsam aber sicher auf die 80 zu gehe, sind Heiler da und die Tanks fehlen. So isset eben. 

In ein paar Monaten sieht es wieder anders aus... 

DamageDealer ist nicht so mein Ding, entweder Tank oder Heiler, glücklicherweise ist einer von beiden immer gefragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aga7 (8. April 2009)

Naja, das alte Problem eben:
Grundsätzlich braucht man auch nicht so viele Tanks wie DD, sondern eher 1/3 bis 1/5.
Dazu hat sich zumindest in 5er und 10er Inis eingebürgert, dass oft den Tanks eine gewisse Leitungsfunktion abverlangt wird, was auch nicht jedem liegt.
Weiterhin gibt es das bereits angesprochene "Problem", dass Tanks eben im recount recht weit unten sind und dann noch für alles die schuld bekommen (manchmal auch die Heiler), weil deren Leistung einigermassen messbar ist. Ein DD kann kaum mehr Schaden machen als der Tank, bekommt aber in der Regel keinen Anpfiff. Die berühmte A-Karte eben.

Ergo: Aus oben genannten Gründen kann Blizz noch so viele neue Tank klassen integrieren, es wird immer einen mehr oder weniger großen Mangel an Tanks (und Heilern) geben.

=> Pflegt und schätzt Eure Tanks / Heiler, denn sie haben es verdient ! :-)

Einen schönen Gruß


----------



## Jesbi (8. April 2009)

Tankmangel?

Ich bin mir garnicht sicher ob es wirklich einen Mangel an Tanks gibt.
Jedoch, die meisten Vertreter dieser "Mangelerscheinung" lassen sich nur für ihre Gilden verhauen und nicht für 4 wildfremde Gestalten die in Dalaran vor der Bank rumlungern. 

Warum?
Erwähnt wurde es mehrfach, aber auch mal mit meinen Worten, ein Tank ist man nicht so nebenbei, man ist Tank aus Überzeugung, es ist innerhalb eines Raids, einer Instanz der schwierigste und auch der verantwortungsvollste Job.

Tank spielen ist mühseelig und teuer, jeder Tank hat in irgendwelchen Randoms seine Erfahrungen gemacht und wer als frischer Tank nicht am Anfang auf seine Gruppenzusammensetzung achtet verliert schnell den Spass und das Selbstvertrauen.

Erschreckend finde ich das Verhalten der DD`s seid erscheinen von WotLK und den ersten alles Easy, zusammen ziehen und wegbomben Berichte. Zugegeben es klappt noch, aber das sollte sich mit Ulduar erledigt haben und die meisten der DD`S finden sich sehr schnell bei Bob wieder.
Ich war auf meinem Weg von Lev 70 bis 80 einmal Random im Nexus, ich habe 5mal versucht den DD`s zu erklären, was Focus-Fire ist und warum ich den Mobs so lustige Bilder über den Kopf setze, geholfen hat es nichts.

Ich bin Tank und ich bin es gerne, aber ich bin der festen Überzeugung, das mindestens 90% der in WoW entstehenden Wipes nicht auf die Kappe der Heiler oder Tanks gehen. Aber wer hinterher geflamet wird ist ja klar.

Manchmal wünsche ich mir die alten Zeiten zurück, in meinen ersten Instanzen hat der Krieger-Tank sich die Gruppe angesehen und genaue Anweisungen gegeben, wer da nicht gespurt hat durfte sich einmal bei Bob wiederbeleben, beim zweiten Mal war man raus, ganz nach dem Motto: "Wer die Aggro hat, der darf sie behalten".
Der Ton war nicht immer herzlich, aber man kam sicher durch die Instanzen.

Es gibt keinen wirklichen Mangel, aber die meisten lassen sich wie gesagt nur für ihre Gilden verhauen.

mfg


----------



## PARAS.ID (8. April 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> Für mich gild nur eins RANDOMS TANKEN SUCKZ
> 
> ich tanke keinen durch der mir erzählen will was ich zu tun habe ich bin der tank und da wird getan was ich für richtig halte !
> 
> ...



Wie gut,dass es immernoch solche sozial-kompetente mitmenschen gibt. 
Leider ein Post,dem man getrost keine beachtung schenken kann ,da er nur auf starker subjektiver Meinung münzt und den Trugschluss zuläst,dass Tanks 
- Arrogant wären
- Sowieso zuwenig geschätzt werden
- Die ENTER-Taste im forum zur allgemeinen skillrotation gehört,wobei Kommatas nicht im Specc- vorhanden.

Fakt ist ,dass viele Menschen,egal ob Tank Heiler und DD sich lediglich auf bekannte Gesichter im Gruppenspiel stützen. Dort sidn weder Tanks noch Heiler noch Schurken (zb.) eine herrausragende rolle. 




> Ich wüste nicht warum ich idioten dieser art an epixx bringen sollte !



Lass ich sowieso kommentarlos stehen und im leeren Raum der unbeutsamkeit verschwinden.



> Und alle heiler die ich kenne und man kennt sich denken genau so wie ich.


Und alle Heiler,die ich kenn - und man kennt sich - ,denken genauso wie ich. (Damit man den Sinn des Satzes versteht. So Hingeknallt in einer Blockschrift wird man leicht verwirrt.

Da ich genügend Tanks kenne (und mich und andere als Heiler),die durchaus wissen,dass /lfg nicht automatisch-low skill bedeutet , solltest du deine Aussage weniger global verfassen.
Es könnte der Eindruck entstehen, du meintest ,dass du die Wahrheit erkannt hast. Die einzig wahre und existente.


----------



## kurnthewar (8. April 2009)

> Es könnte der Eindruck entstehen, du meintest ,dass du die Wahrheit erkannt hast. Die einzig wahre und existente.




Ich nenne meine meinung. Ob du sie teilen möchtest ist etwas anderes. 




> Fakt ist ,dass viele Menschen,egal ob Tank Heiler und DD sich lediglich auf bekannte Gesichter im Gruppenspiel stützen. Dort sidn weder Tanks noch Heiler noch Schurken (zb.) eine herrausragende rolle.





> Wie gut,dass es immernoch solche sozial-kompetente mitmenschen gibt.
> Leider ein Post,dem man getrost keine beachtung schenken kann ,da er nur auf starker subjektiver Meinung münzt und den Trugschluss zuläst,dass Tanks



Und zur deiner erinnerung in dem Spiel geht es um items ! Und da kannst du ruhig den Studenten raushängen lassen was meiner meinung eher eine art der Arroganz ist. 



> Wie gut,dass es immernoch solche sozial-kompetente mitmenschen gibt.




Da ich ähnlicher natur bin handele ich auch so wie ich es versucht habe zu formulieren.


----------



## Drakonis (8. April 2009)

mein main ist schurke und für mich stand fest, ich spiel mir noch einen tank und einen heiler hoch. 

mein tank ist druide und seit wotlk ist der druide der am leichtesten zu spielende tank aber der am schwersten zu meisternde zumindest bis 3.1.

warum?

der druide ist nichtmal 1 tag nach 80 naxx rdy. geskillt crit immun, das katzen equip vom lvln umgesockelt und verzaubert, paar sachen vom lederer und aus dem ah, stehst gebufft in naxx, critimmun mit 33k leben da. das reicht locker für 10er naxx.

das problem dagegen ist das tanken an sich als druide^^ kein aoe wie beim pala oder dk, wo die mobs durchlaufen keinen rundumstun wie beim krieger. einmal demo und prankenhieb das wars für gruppen. 

2 tage 80, bis dahin vielleicht 10 inis getankt, ging es mit der gilde in turm hero, wenn du dann gegen einen komplett naxx hero equipten mage und ele antanken musst gegen mobgruppen, dann steht dir das wasser im gesicht. aber so hab ich das tanken gelernt ^^

mit besserem equip wird das tanken als druide dann auch einfacher und mit 3.1 und dem 360° prankenhieb sowieso.

in heros geh ich mitlerweile nicht mehr, außer mich fragt nen bekannter, dann helfe ich. auf erfolge kann ich mit meinem twink verzichten und weder equip noch ruf brauch ich mehr aus den inis.

was ich immer wieder ätzend finde im raid (gut als schurke mach ichs selber, aber das was anderes^^), wenn dds meinen sich vor den tnak stellen zu müssen.
so zum beispiel vor maexxna, gruppe am reggen und nen paar kurz afk. kommt eine pat, die dds sehens nicht und ich muss der pat entgegen rennen, bevor die dds agro ziehen. dummerweise war der abstand zu nächsten gruppe so gering, das diese gleich mit aggro gezogen hat. ich werd von der spinne außer healrange gezogen und kippe um, da 2 gruppen ohne heal auf mich einkloppen^^


----------



## Amareon (8. April 2009)

Ich bin Druidentank, ich bin es gerne... Und wenn aus der Gilde grad keiner Zeit hat, dann bin ich auch mal random unterwegs, ist eine schöne Abwechslung.


Gehe ich immer mit den gleichen Heilern, den gleichen DD in die gleichen Instanzen langweile ich mich auf Dauer furchtbar. Ein Randomraid bringt da Auflockerung, wipe ich halt mal in einer Heroic. Oder stelle mich wie gestern vor die Herausforderung 3 grün/blaue (Diszi-Heal + 2 Offkrieger) mit einem naxx25-Schurken (Kumpel von mir) mit nach Nerub Hero zu nehmen. Nach drei Wipes beim Endboss lag dieser dann knapp, aber er lag. Der Kampf dauerte zwar länger, aber er war aufregender als die dauernden internen Runs.

Aber - warum ist jeder DD?

Ich bin auch immer wieder als Eule unterwegs, weil ich auch mal Spaß daran finde. Und wenn ich wieder Lust hab zu tanken, dann tue ich das. Hab ja kein Schild auf der Stirn wo für alle Ewigkeiten "Tank" draufsteht.


----------



## Namir (8. April 2009)

ich weiss noch, als ich zum ersten mal ne hero getankt habe war hörte sogar mein nachbar mein herz schlagen, da ich recht nervös war.
aber nach ein paar mal hab ichs dann gekonnt.
in der zwischenzeit tanke ich 25er naxx, mache raidlead usw.

also, was ich sagen will: jeder fängt mal an! wenn ihr nicht 100% dem tanken abgeneigt seid, dann farmt euch ein wenig equip und geht mal mit kollegen in eine nonhero und danach in eine hero. die sicherheit zum tanken kommt aus der übung, keiner konnte es schon von beginn an!


----------



## PARAS.ID (8. April 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> Ich nenne meine meinung. Ob du sie teilen möchtest ist etwas anderes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, ich lass den Studenten nicht herraushängen,aber ich leg bewusst Augenmerk auf die Netiquette des forums,die besagt ,dass die Beiträge ordentlich aussehen. vlt nicht unbedingt vollkommen fehlerfrei aber zumidnest lesbar und/oder nachvollziehbar.

Und es ist keine Arroganz zu zeigen,dass man Student ist. das hättest du doch auch werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Sinn des spiels lediglich auf "Items" zu reduzieren ist auch bisschen bedenklich. Ich logg mich nichtnur ein, um am Ende des Tages vlt. 1-2 neure Items an meinen Charakter prangern zu sehen.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (8. April 2009)

Ich selbst tanke sehr gerne, auch mit Randomgrp.

Ich meine es liegt einfach auch am Content. Es gibt auf jedenfall weit mehr DD's als Tanks und Heiler auf den Servern.
Wenn diese Tanks und Heiler mehr oder weniger alles erreicht haben, gibt es einfach keine Motivation mehr zu tanken oder zu heilen, da man davon nichts mehr hat.

Ich weiss schon gar nicht mehr wohin mit meinem Gold und insbesondere mit meinen Heromarken. Brauchbare bzw. bessere Ausrüstung gibt es nicht mehr (Items aus 25er Schlachtzüge mal ausgenommen), warum soll ich also noch grossartig durch die Inis ziehen, die eh langweilig sind und mittlerweile dutzendmal gesehen wurden.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

ist bei mir etwa gleich
mit meinem dk tank ich so gut wie immer auch wenn ich atm mehr eine dd spec hab ... muss ja irgendwann 80 werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber bisher hab ich jede inni erfoglreich geankt .. aggro hab ich zu 99% und ne gruppe findet man als tank auch seeehr schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



najo ma kuken das ich bis 80 nen deff eq zusammen sammel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asarion (8. April 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich war mal Defensiv-Krieger (und soweit ich weiß, nicht gerade ein schlechter), doch ich habe auf Furor umgeskillt, weil ich es leid war, das ich für die Leute nur dann interessant war, wenn ich tanken sollte. Brauchte ich (ab BC) mal Hilfe bei irgendwas oder wollte nicht alleine durch die Gegend ziehen war zu 95% nie jemand da, der etwas mit mir unternommen hätte, was questen oder Gruppenquests angeht.

Damals (vor WotLK) kam ich online und hatte 10 Whisper in 5 Minuten, ob ich nicht in Instanz XYZ tanken will. Fragte ich mal nach Unterstützung hieß es meist: "Mach doch mit Gilde", "Nee, mach ich lieber alleine" und ähnliches. Da habe ich mich dann irgendwann gefragt, warum ich eigentlich für die anderen tanken soll, wenn ansonsten die Unterstützung fehlt.

Mit WotLK habe ich den Krieger dann erstmal ganz auf Eis gelegt und mir einen DK hochgelevelt (anfangs auch Tank). Da mir aber irgendwie keiner die Tanksachen gegönnt hat ("Du bist DK, also DD"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) habe ich auch da umgeschwenkt auf Schaden. Meine Erklärungen, das ich Frost geskillt bin haben irgendwie nie was genutzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei meinen Heilern war es das gleiche: Bei Inis heiß begehrt, ansonsten links liegen gelassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da fragte man "Hat jemand Lust in XYZ ein bisschen zu questen?" und es dauerte nicht lange und man war zu zweit oder zu dritt unterwegs. Das machte dann richtig Spaß und man blödelte auch schon mal ein wenig herum. Gut, es gab vielleicht weniger EP, aber es war Fun und man war viel schneller mit den Quests fertig.

Fragt man heute, ob wer Lust hat in XYZ zu questen kommen Antworten wie "mach ich lieber alleine, gibt mehr ep", "mach doch alleine, als warri/wl ist das doch easy", "frag deine gilde", etc. Mal ehrlich, wenn ich ständig alleine spielen wollte kann ich auch ein Offline-Game zocken, dafür brauche ich WoW nicht. Auch will ich nicht gezwungen sein in eine große Gilde einzutreten, damit mal jemand was mit einem questtechnisch unternimmt. Das muß doch auch klappen, ohne das man gleich in eine (große) Gilde eintreten oder seine (RP-)Gilde verlassen muß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seitdem starte ich WoW eigentlich nur noch, um ein bisschen RP mit ein paar Freunden zu machen, danach wird wieder ausgeloggt. Ich erhalte zwar immer noch während der Zeit jede Menge anfragen, ob ich mit in Instanz XYZ komme, aber diese weise ich mittlerweile höflich ab. Mir ist die Lust auf Instanzen gründlich vergangen, egal ob als Tank, Heiler oder DD.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## hensen (8. April 2009)

Thunderhawk46 schrieb:


> wusste nicht das ruge oder schami platte tragen können also was sollten die sich aufregen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Können Sie nicht und werden Sie nicht können. Aber wer sagt Dir, dass der Fury Platte trägt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt so schöne schwere Rüstung und Leder mit den richtigen Stats für Off-Krieger. Und ja der Rüstwert interessiert in dem Moment einen feuchten. Der Off steht hinter dem Boss. Die Questmobs fallen aufgrund des enormen Damage - Output eh schneller um, als der Lebensbalken lang ist.^^


----------



## Taroth (8. April 2009)

hensen schrieb:


> Können Sie nicht und werden Sie nicht können. Aber wer sagt Dir, dass der Fury Platte trägt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Japp genau das meine ich und jetzt stell dir mal vor, dass nen Tank dem Rogue beim Endboss seine LederBrust weg rollt auf die er schon ewig need hat da dreht der doch einfach nur frei -.- (verständlicherweise)

Oder der Fury Warri dem Def Tank im Naxx 25er Random die Def Items klaut... ("Sry second speck is deff")


----------



## Sotham (8. April 2009)

Ja das befürchte ich auch, aber da gibts ne klare Regel: First Gear, dann Second Gear. 

Ich selbst hab auch schon in Inis Bedarf auf Retri Equip gewürfelt, hab aber vorher gefragt, ob es in Ordnung geht. Hat keinen gestört, und ja es waren randoms! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (8. April 2009)

Bei uns herrscht eher Heilermangel, was ich als Heiler selbst gu nachvollziehen kann.
Man muss im Raid zusammen mit dem Tank immeraufmerksam sein, die Fehler anderer ausbaden und selbst im Verhältnis zum Tank braucht man ewigkeiten zum Farmen von Mobs. DDs kennen diese Problematik nicht und zudem finden die meisten Leute einfach weiße und gelbeZahlen toller als Grüne. Im BG wird man meist immer 1. Target, einem wird nicht geholfen und Todesstöße werden auch nie zweistellig. Healer zu sein ist einfach undankbar ...


----------



## Nightmare 666 (8. April 2009)

Also auf Mal`ganis geht es mit dem Thema Tank und Heiler ziemlich ab. Da jeweiliger Mangel auch hier etwas herscht auf unserem Server habe ich in Randomgruppen DD'lern die nicht CC machen wollen und dann draufgehen weil sie zuviel Agro ziehen schon belehrt. Sie kriegen einfach keine Heilung mehr auf ansage und Ruhe war. Was denke ich auch der Grund vieler ist keinen Tank zu spielen ist die Verantwortung. Man braucht das Critcap damit der Heiler weniger zu tuen hat in der Inze aber bis auf den Feral Druiden hat das niemand von Anfang an wenn man frisch 80 wird. Dazu kommt noch die Erfahrung. Unter Level 60 braucht man für 95 % der inzen nicht einmal nen Tankskillung um sie zu machen. Dazu kommen noch Erfahrungswerte die jeder Tank in seiner Klasse machen muss. Würden jetzt hier noch einige DD nicht gleich die Gruppe Leaven wenn man wiped in ner 5er Hero würden sich einge Vorurteile mal glätten den auch ein DD'ler wie auch ein Tank fangen mal klein an !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sotham (8. April 2009)

Also ich fand das nicht schwer Critimun zu sein auf Level 80. Dafür kann man ja schon vorher anfangen. Ich hatte die meisten Inis schon auf normal getankt, deshalb kannte ich die Bosse. Durch meinen DD kannte ich auch schon einige Heros. 

Natürlich hat keiner die Critimunität, wenn er direkt frisch 80 ist und sich vorher nicht drum gekümmert hat, das ist wohl richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Intragor (8. April 2009)

Also ich hab selbst 2 Tanks hochgelvelt, Prot-Pala und Def-Warri, habe aber momentan echt keine lust mehr mich anmaulen zulassen.
Ich habe es leider immer wieder erlebt dass die lieben DDler dem Tank keine Zeit zum antanken lassen und sie sich somit die Aggro ziehn, dann wird erst auf dem Tank rumgehackt da er ja die Aggro nicht halten kann und danach auf dem Healer weil nicht genug von ihm kam.
Einige haben hier geschrieben dass sie lieber DDler sind da sie so keine Verantwortung haben, und das ist blödsinn, behaltet doch einfach die Aggro im Auge und seit nicht immer so dps-geil, wir Tanks und Healer danken es euch mit erfolgreichen Inis und Raids.
Wobei es auch überhebliche Tanks gibt, habe ich mit meinem DDer selbst erlebt.

Tank: Mach mal mehr dps!
Ich: Ich achte nur auf die Aggro
Tank: Das brauchst du nicht, habe ich alles im Griff!

Resultat war ein Wipe, da er es nicht im Griff hatte und ich wurde gekickt!
Aber mit dem nächsten Pach wird es wohl eh mehr Tanks geben, zumindest am Anfang!


----------



## Garthel (8. April 2009)

Ich spiel auch nen Tank, habe zu BC-Zeiten immerhin den T4-Bereich kennen gelernt und
somit etwas Erfahrung mitgenommen was WotLK angeht. Sogar das Leveln als Tank ist
relativ easy, zumindest als Deff-Warri. Zehn Gegner rangezogen und langsam mit Donnerknall,
Spalten und Schockwelle zerlegt. Ja, es dauert länger wenns um Killquests geht, aber das
Leveln geht auch über Inis, habe es von 75-76 mal als Fury versucht, ich mochte diese
Skillung nicht...auch wenns schön ist vierstellige Crits zu sehen die ein Tank nur in seinen 
Träumen sieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich jetzt in den Heros tanke kommt es immer auf die Gruppe an wie es läuft, vorallem
auf die Heiler. Ist erstmal einer gefunden kann man sich freuen, doch auch wenn ich dort
als critimuner Krieger stehe sind manche Healer am verzweifeln da mir noch Equip fehlt, mehr
als vier Epics vom Schmied waren nicht drin und in Heros droppt einfach nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedenfalls macht tanken Spaß, wenn man eine brauchbare Gruppe hat. Drei DDs die sich
gegenseitig anmaulen weil einer von Ihnen nicht mindestens 2k DpS fährt und ein Heiler
der sich dort miteinmischt nur um beim nächsten pull die Gruppe zu verlassen sind nicht
grad die bevorzugten Mitglieder. Als Tank kommt man sich da derbe verarscht vor wenn
man plötzlich tot zwischen einer Mobgruppe liegt und die Gruppe nurnoch aus ihm und 
einem Rogue besteht.

Ich habe jetzt angefangen einen Mage zu leveln und muss sagen es ist mal sehr entspannend
zu sehen wie sich andere dort vorne abmühen und man selbst seinen Finger nur alls 3sec auf
die Taste für den Feuerball legen muss. 

Jeder DD der sich über den Tank beschwert sollte sich selbst mal einen hochleveln, es
steckt eine menge Arbeit drin das tanken zu lernen, denn genauso wie beim Healer ist
es keine "Drei-Tasten"-Skillung wo man nur raushaut was dmg macht, sondern man muss
seinen Blick überall haben...und im Kampf reicht mir eine Aktionsleiste bei weitem nicht,
zuviel was man machen muss um die Gruppe zu schützen.


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (8. April 2009)

Warum ist die Welt eine Kugel?


----------



## Locaros (8. April 2009)

Neulich erst wieder Vio Hero:
Wasserelementarboss.
Heiler: "Wer drückt die Schalter?"
Ich: "Welche Schalter? Sry, hatte den Boss noch nie."
2 weitere DDs kannten den auch nicht, der dritte schwieg. Genauso wie der Heiler.
Weiter nachfragen konnt i nich, denn der Boss war auch schon ran, und ich am Tanken. Heal kam eh schon wenig an, in dem ganzen Run, aber in dem Fight noch weniger. 
Naja, Boss down, 1 DD auch, ich Heiltrank und 2 Verbände(während die minieles kamen) verbraucht, ... 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Heiler rannte lieber rum und klickte die Schalter, statt kurze Erklärung, was er meint und nen DD dazu zu verdonnern. 
Am Ende dann: Cyanigosa war dann down, ich um 8 Heiltränke ärmer, der eine DD war der einzige Tote. Und dann bringt der Heiler beim Abschied echt noch folgenden Satz:
"Also wenn ich jetz sagen würde, Danke für die Grp, müßte ich lügen!".
oder HdZ4:
4 Leute noch am Eingang, da is der 5te schon drin und startet das Event (am Stadttor)

DPS-Geile DDs und allesPuller haben ja schon viele erwähnt. Naja, wenn bei mir einer pullt, kriegt er ne Warnung, dass er tanken darf, beim nächsten Mal. Und wenn er wieder Pullt, leg i demonstrativ (nach dem Kampf) 2handwaffe an, und geh in Berserk, und sag dann: "Du wolltest tanken, dann bitte, rann da."

Und das sind keine Einzelfälle. Und da wundern sich echt noch Leut, dass Tanks/Heals kein Bock auf randomGrp haben? Seit dem geh ich nie wieder random. Und das Bäumchen, was ich nebenbei hochzock, wird sobald es 80 ist, ebenfals nicht mehr random gehn.


----------



## Hexold (8. April 2009)

also mein einziger 80er ist ein jäger, und wenn ich mirs so im nachhinnein überlege, würde ich lieber beim raid mal tanken(wenn ichs könnte).
mit dem todesritter spiele ich allgemein nicht, weil ich die spielweise überhaupt nicht mag


----------



## Aragorn1994 (8. April 2009)

Also ich denke dieser Kronische Tankmangel ( Der auch auf dem Server Perenolde herrscht) daran liegt das die frischen 80iger nun in einer Klemme stecken.
Man braucht bzw. die Leute wollen , was zwar nicht oft zwingend notwendig ist ,, Ja hier Full Epic 28k life unbuffed für ( Ini die selbst mit Schlaftabletten zu schaffen sind einfügen)´´. Klar was stellt sich dann jedem guten Tank die Frage:
Wie mache ich das am besten?
1: Ich skille auf Furor/Waffen Vergelter o.a und besorge mir so mein Equip. ( So mache ich es zum Beispiel und es klappt ganz gut. Habe zum Beispiel mit nicht lange 80, genau 2 Tage schon den Bronzenen Drachen aus dem Timerun bekommen *freu*)
2: Ich bleibe Tank und werde in 1 von 20 Runs mitgenommen, was mir nichts bringt.
Welche Option nimmt man...Klar 1.
Wenn man dann Tanks dabei hat die das Equip schon haben ( Schwert aus Turm hero, Schild aus HDz4 oa.) Hat man sein Equip wenns droppt. Und wenn man dann die Epics inner Tasche hat skillt man auf Deff. Und dann gibts einen Tank mehr.
Wie man sieht ist es erstens so das Leute einfach keine Lust haben die Schuld für einen Wipe zu haben, und 2. Mühselig sich Stundenlang als 20k life Tank für HDz4 hero ne GRP zu suchen.
Das ist immer die schwerste Passage für einen Tank Die Gerade 80<--> Naxx Zeit. Wenn er denn Tank sein möchte.

Zu einem beispiel mit einem Wipe. ist einem Kumpel zu 100% so passiert.
Fragt mich nicht welche Ini das war ich weiss es nichtmehr genau. Auf jeden fall geht mein Kumpel ran ( Deff Warri) mal richtig auf den Boss. Er hatte ihnen vorher gesagt das er wirklich lange keinen Tank mehr gemacht hat. Also Pull. Einige Zeit später sagt die Gruppe hallo zu bob. Auf einmal meint der Healer, denn wir freundlicherweise bei uns im TS hatten, was wir normalerweise nicht gerne haben bei den ganzen Kiddys, Ar... und ähnliches auf unserem Realm ,,Was bist du den für einer kannste nichtmal aggro halten.´´ Mein Kumpel sah ihn sich also im Arsenal an und sagte uns im G - Chat, das normalerweise alles hätte klappen müssen beim Equip des heilers. Es war nicht imba aber mit guten Fingern und schneller Mausbewegung wäre das zu schaffen gewesen. Was hören wir da... Der HEaler kaut irgendwas. Mein Kumpel meinte was er denn am machen sei. Der Healer antwortete richtig dreisst ,,Pizza am essen. ich meine das kann man als Healer ja ruhig im Bossfight machen wenn der Tank gut ist.´´. Tja wer war es schuld: Mein Kumpel! Wieso? Weil keiner der DD´s es für Nötig hielt sich mal den Kampflog reinzuziehen wie wenig geheilt wurde, sagte mein Kumpel, worauf er aus der Gruppe geworfen wurde. 

Man sieht warum viele keine Tanks sind oder es nicht werden wollen: Entweder fehlt das Equip und da ist DD einfacher ( Ich z.b farme gerade das Equip) Oder sie wollen nicht dumm angemacht werden.


----------



## Mitzy (8. April 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> (...)
> Und zur deiner erinnerung in dem Spiel geht es um items !
> (...)



Zu deiner Erinnerung, in einem Spiel geht es um den spaß, nicht um Items. Die Items sind nur ein Grund, weiter zu spielen, da man den Ehrgeiz entwickelt, besser zu werden...


----------



## OMGlooool (8. April 2009)

/vote for close

der thread is ja mal so bescheuert und die antworten sind noch dümmer.

btw ich spiel warlock und healschami und würde mir nie einen tank hochspielen weil ich keinen spaß daran finde, und anderen geht es sicher ähnlich.

Und wer denkt er is cool und hat mehr zu tun, nur weil er tank ist, hat sich auch geschnitten. Im großen und ganzen muss ein tank nichts tun ausser hin und wieder mal die aggro zu ziehen und über die dds zu meckern wenn er mal die aggro nicht halten konnte oder über den heiler wenn er mal umfällt. Da ist dd schon viel schwieriger.

Tank spielen oft Leute die es einfach nicht ertragen, etwas falsch zu machen.  Und wenn man dann mal meckert weil der tank grauenhaft gepullt hat, kommt sowas wie "lol halts maul, tank du doch, ich hab eigentlich eh kein bock"


----------



## Sayshea (8. April 2009)

Ich habe bis vor kurzem einen Druiden-Tank gespielt.

Während meines Urlaubes habe ich es gewagt ein bisschen mit Rnd-Gruppen in Hero Inis zu gehen.

Nach schlechten Erfahrungen aus der Zeit hatte ich schon geschrieben, daß ich mit Feenfeuer pulle (wenn ich nicht gerade hinlaufe) und so nur Aggro auf einem Mob aufbaue und sie mir deswegen doch zeit geben sollen bis ich mindestens 1 mal auf die Mobs gehauen habe.
Ebenso hab ich immer dazu gesagt das ich nur Mobs tanken kann wenn sie direkt vor mir stehen.

Trotzdem hab ich es immer wieder erlebt das bevor ich noch dazu kam draufzuhauen von hinten die Pfeile geschossen kamen, irgendwelche Sprüche schon am Weg waren etc. Genauso toll ist es dann wenn einem die Mobs um die Ohren fliegen wenn ein Schamane meint Gewitter ohne Glyphe ist doch toll oder ein DK sich unbedingt nen mob schnappen will.

Mir hat es dann gereicht und ich habe auf Katze umgeskillt (auch weil wir derzeit genug Tanks in der Gilde/Stammgruppe haben).
So hat meine Gilde/Stammgruppe jetzt jemand verlässlichen der z.B. Flüche entfernt, entgiftet, schaut dass die Mobs aus dem Camp bleiben etc.

z.B. gestern ist es uns passiert, daß unser MT1 bei Gluth im Naxx 10er einen DC hatte, als Gluth nur noch wenige Prozent hatte. Nachdem sich die tödliche Wunde beim MT2 immer höher gestapelt hat bin ich in Bärenform und hab mich neben ihm gestellt und abgespottet und wir haben ihn noch gelegt.


----------



## Nekrataal (8. April 2009)

Ich spiele Heal Druide und habe kaum Probleme eine rnd Grp zu finden (habe aber meist kein Bock auf rnd^^)...Mit dem Dual Spec werde ich Heiler/Tank skillen, um erstens auch solo was machen zu können und zweitens auch mal mit kollegen was machen die nochn Tank suchen...

Was hier auch öfters gesagt wurde ist, das man als Tank es schwer hat ne Gilde zu finden...seh ich auch so der Tank Mangel bezieht sich auch meiner Meinung nach auf rnd raids sprich für Kammer/Nax/Maly/Sath rnd Raids werden halt noch oft Tanks gesucht


----------



## Azerak (8. April 2009)

Ich bin Tank-Spieler und werde es immer bleiben. Meine Charas die ich wirklich spiele:
- Feral Druiden Tank
- Schutz Krieger <- Main
- Schutz Paladin
- DW Frost DK 

Ich kann mir nix anderes aktiv vorstellen~ und das seit rund 3 Jahren   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (8. April 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> /vote for close
> 
> der thread is ja mal so bescheuert und *die antworten sind noch dümmer.*
> 
> *btw ich spiel warlock und healschami und würde mir nie einen tank hochspielen weil ich keinen spaß daran finde, und anderen geht es sicher ähnlich.*



Endlich mal eine Antwort die vor IQ-Präsenz nur so strotz.

Sagtmal, meinen manche Leute solche kommentare noch ernst? Merkt ihr nicht,wie ihr euch selbst ins außseits bugsiert? Fremdschämen .. ohje.

tut mir Leid für diesen OT-Kommentar. aber das war zu dreist für mich.

Wer schon selbst sagt ,dass er keinen Tank spielt ,wei ler (achtung,achtung Dezidierte Begründung) wei ler keinen spaß dran findet.

Und tituliert andere antworten,die schonmal vielmehr zu dem Thema sagen,als er ,als "dumm" Der Maßstab für intelligente antworten ist also sein Post. Wir sollten uns alle dran halten.

EDIt.: Nun hat er seinen Post vergrößert (verdoppelt). Dann nehm ich mal meine aussage zurück,dass der Kommentar sinnlos ist,weil kurz und ohne Diskussionswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielmehr hat er sich im schönen Pauschalisierungsland-land verloren, gleich neben dem Land der Sinnlosen-Floskeln.


----------



## Bloodyfury (8. April 2009)

hab dk ist dd weil ich deff krieger hab ^^
habe schurke können net tanken
hab deff krieger der tankt gut 
und schammie heal (aber healen ist so langweilig ) ;-/


----------



## Virest (8. April 2009)

Ich bin und war schon immer Tank mit meinem Paladin.

Meiner Meinung nach liegt das Problem daran, dass die "Tanks" nur dann gebraucht werden, wenn sie HEROICS tanken sollen, da dort niemand hin will, nachdem man den gewünschten Gegenstand eines XY-Bosses hat. Warum auch?

Beim Raiden sieht es ganz anders aus: Topgilden haben stets ihre Tanks, die alles tanken und niemand anderen ranlassen. So kenne ich es und wenn du nicht gerade mit "Randoms" raidest, findest du, was das angeht, keinen Raidplatz.

Denn die Rechnung ist einfach: Wenn max. 3-4 Tanks im Raid benötigt sind, während ca. 15 DDs dabei sein müssen und die Tankplätze in guten Gilden vergeben sind, hast du als Tank 0 Perspektiven. Als DD schon eher.

Mit Dual Spec wird es leichter, einen Tank zu finden, aber es wird noch schwerer für die Tanks, die es dauerhaft tun, denn dann sind sie gezwungen auch DD-Zeug zu sammeln und wird nicht klappen, wenn "feste" DDs Vorrecht beim "Bedarf" haben.

Ein toller Teufelskreis. Man löst ein Problem und es kommen 2 neue dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOrD EoLitH (8. April 2009)

Hoi 
Da ich selber tank spiele denke ich dass nich viele leute tanken wollen, da einfach alles am tank leigen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hatte auch schon Probleme da ich auch einen Tank spiele (Ist zwar nur Lvl 57 aber egal) denn letztens war ich Schwarfelstiefen und naja ich dd (bin fury könnte auch tanken da ich mal deff war) ein holypala als heiler , n pala als tank und dann n rouge und n dudu als dmg klassen


So weit so gut wir rein und buffen ich mit 5100 life der pala mit 4200 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab mir gedacht ok passt schon da der heiler niks gesagt hat und die dds auch nich .
Erster boss: bael gar

Der Pala pullt und tankt ich hau drauf und sag noch pass auf der ruf n paar adds 
Hatte dann 1boss und 4 adds auf sich 2 heals vom heiler und dann lag der pala im dreck
Ich schnell schild raus heraudfordernder ruf und getankt 
So boss down und die 4adds auch

Der Pala rezzt den anderen und dann fragt er ob ich nich leiber tanken wolle 
Mien Gott da ich finde dass es Spaß macht natürlich ja gesagt und los gings


Dann waren wir bei dieser umrundung wo die vielen adds stehn die man *nicht* angreifen sollte,
Naja der pala pullt einfach mal 3 grps von denen 
heal war noch unten am looten 
pala tot.ich tot. wipe.



Dann kam was kommen musste: Pala:ey junge pass mal auf die hätten wir auch ohne heal umniten können!!
Naja da muss ich nichts mehr zu sagen 



mfg

 Eoltih


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (8. April 2009)

Ich war mit meinem DK auch DD, ich wurde das ständige Tanksuhen satt und bin einfach umgeskillt, nachdem ich mir nen Tank equipt erfarmt etc. hab

Jetzt hab ich das problem nicht mehr, weil ich selber Tank bin und das geile ist: Ich komm on, nimm hero daily an und in der gleichen sekunde sehe ich im /4 noch leute die seltsamerweise für die Daily nen Tank suchen
Insgesamt ists auch einfach geiler, ich komm on, nimm Daily an, keiner sucht im /4 ich geh mal ins Tool, sehe 5DDs und 1 Heiler, inv Heiler und 3 DDs und schon kanns los gehn. 

Fazit: Auf Tank skilln lohnt sich, wenn man gerne Inis geht, fürs PvP ist es auch ganz nett zu spielen und fürs Farmen ist es auch geil, weil ich lustig 4 mobs oder 2 Elite pulln kann und einfahc nicht sterbe^^


----------



## kurnthewar (8. April 2009)

> Zu deiner Erinnerung, in einem Spiel geht es um den spaß, nicht um Items. Die Items sind nur ein Grund, weiter zu spielen, da man den Ehrgeiz entwickelt, besser zu werden...



Klar beim Fussball spielen geht es auch nicht nur um das geld die spielen alle nur wegen dem ruhm.


Wie ich hier lesen muste sind andere auch meiner ansicht DDS machen einfach pulls oder lassen nicht den tank seinen job machen. 


Und was mir gerade auffällt ist wenns nur um den spass mit den leuten geht warum regt sich den jeder so darüber auf ?


Nehmt doch nen Jäger Pet als Tank oder Hexer begleiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder beides das hab ich mit FREUNDEN auch schon gemacht.



Wer mir was von spass erzählen will soll nich so ein von wegen ich spiele nur für den spass erzählen wenns nicht so ist. Würfele doch mal was einem in ner random gruppe weg mal sehen was dann spass ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und egal wie gut alle equipt sind am ende einer hero kommt immer "kann ich das für mein sec haben ?" seit wann braucht ein char sec equipt ? oder nen third equipt ? 

Diese Random geschichten hab ich mir innerhalb von 2 wochen wieder abgewöhnt. Spiele nur mit leuten die ich auch kenne. ansonsten verzichte ich lieber auf die instanz.


----------



## blubberb (8. April 2009)

Tanks haben auf den meisten Servern ohne gilde den schwersten start, man kommt ohne hc gear einfach noch nich auf die hohen hp werte die alle randoms sehn wolln..
Sprüche wie "ähm nur 26k?????" "deâdkillerdamagedealer verlässt die gruppe."
Das die hcs auch mit 22k zu schaffen sind checkt keiner mehr, die dds spatziern einfach direkt in HCs rum und machen ihre 900-1500dps (jenachdem ob man ganz schlecht spielt oder nicht).

So und wenn man ne gilde hat die raidet, und man nun endlich (nach meinung einiger randoms) mit seinen 30k hp unbuffed in heroics "darf" (haha).. Wozu sollte man dann noch da rein gehn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da geht man lieber mit gildenleuten für paar achievements als mit so gammel randoms.

Bei uns aufm Server is für 90% der randoms,Naxx 25er equip ne vorraussetzung für Heroics..

Allein schon Critimmun zu werden ohne viel Instanzen zu gehn is sehr schwer, da schlagen viele halt lieber den viel leichteren weg als DD ein.
Kann man schon gut verstehn so wie sich manche randoms verhalten, wobeis auch leute gibt die noch bisschen normal im kopf sind..
(wobei das vermutlich meistens Twinks sind die selber nur crap anhaben^^).

Und leute die später rumheulen das es keine Tanks gibt, gehn vermutlich selbst aus grp wenn ein Tank "nur" 26k unbuffed hat.. Das nen Tank halt auch equip braucht um sich zu verbessern... nein da denkt man nich dran, ein Tank muss sofort mit 30k unbuffed bereitstehn und die ganzen lowdps DDs durch die Heroics ziehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solangs noch soviele engstirnige menschen gibt werden viele Anfänger Tanks direkt wieder abgeschreckt, und so könnens auch nich mehr werden.


----------



## Kleiderschrank (8. April 2009)

erstens: bin ich jäger^^
zweitens: einfach schaden machen is das einfachste


----------



## smurfirized (8. April 2009)

Ich geh mit meinem Tank keine Randoms mehr, weil es einfach keinen Spaß macht und Streß pur ist und Streß hab ich schon auf der Arbeit zu genüge. Abends möchte ich meinen Spaß haben.
Beim Equip und Marken sammeln mit frisch 80 bin ich noch Random gegangen, aber da jeder DD meinte, er müsste mitm Pull schon voll Dmg fahren und alles zünden was geht so das der Tank erst keine Aggro aufbauen kann und dann am besten noch dem Mob hinterherlaufen soll, da ist mir der Spaß vergangen. (Ich hoffe ihr versteht den Wortsalat ;-) ) Ich habe nichts dagegen, schnell durch eine Hero zu gehen, aber 1-2 Seks zum Antanken sollten immer drin sein. Das sollte sich jeder DD merken, ist nämlich gesünder für ihn und seinen Goldbestand, weil ich habe es mir abgewöhnt dem Mob hinterher zu laufen wenn mich ein DD in der Aggro überholt hat.

Wahrscheinlich kennt hier jeder folgende Sätze:

Wenn der Tank stirbt ist der Heiler schuld.
Wenn der Heiler stirbt ist der Tank schuld.
*Wenn der DD stirbt ist er selber Schuld!*

An alle frustierten Tanks in der weiten WoW-Welt, wenn der DD meint, er muss euch die Aggro klauen, dann lasst sie ihm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn er dann anfängt zu beleidigen, weißt ihn auf seinen Fehler hin oder kickt ihn. Es gibt genug DDler, da findet sich leicht Ersatz.

So long
Ghimli


----------



## Fürst Illidan Sturmgrimm (8. April 2009)

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Magier würde aber gerne ein Tank spielen.

Ich hab damals Hochnethermant Zerevor (Rat der Illidari) im Schwarzen Tempel getankt, zählt das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber sonst zieh ich Aggro wo ich kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Redryujin (8. April 2009)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> Also bei raids hab ich selten das probelm tanks zu finden eher Healer.....warum das so ist weiss ich ganz genau. Als healer musst du den tank gehealt bekommen - sonst kannst du dich gleich verpissen, als Tank musst du critimmunität erreichen - sonst kannst du dich gleich verpissen - und als tank musst du die aggro halten sonst kannst du dich gleich verpissen - als dd brauchst du einzig und alleine schaden machen - du hast keine verantwortung für irgendwas (mehr, seit ccen nimmer in ist). Ich hab nen hunter als main, aber einen tank und einen healer als twinks - ich weiss wovon ich rede wenn dich als tank der healer anpisst dass du zu viel schaden kassierst, und als healer dich der tank anpisst dass du zu wenig healst...und die gruppe folgt dann gleich und haut auf dich drauf
> 
> Noch ein grund ist - als Tank kannst farmen vergessen (wo du mobs killen musst) du kannst questen vergessen, und im pvp bist du auch net erster (auch wenn tanks im pvp im moment die über zerstörer sind), und als heal kannst sowieso bei allem wo du was solo killen musst relativ scheissen gehn......okay zumindest ich als pala healer.
> 
> Dual-specc wird das ganze vllt ein bisschen entspannen...ich hoff es.



Hallo,

Ich selbst hatte auch einen Priester heiler gespielt in Wow bis 80 und hatte auch hero inzen und raids gehealt. Aber wenn ich eines dazu erläutern darf dann das der zum questen meist mehr dmg gemacht hat (mit heal skillung) als jeder andere. Wenn ich immer gesehen habe bis ein hunter oder todesritter einen mob gekillt haben hatte ich meist schon zwei gekillt.

Zum Tankmangel selber, nun es gäbe schon Tanks leider erfüllen sie euch nie euren Anspruch wie HP und critimmun oder wir heals mit Zaubermacht. Nun da bleibt auch nix anderes übrig als auf dd umzusteigen und erst das equip zu erfarmen das man braucht. Oder würdet ihr dann einen Tank mitnehmen der nicht critimmun ist oder einen heiler mit 1100 Zaubermacht? Würde es das alles nicht geben mit den hohen Anforderungen dann würde es auch kein tank und healmangel geben.

Ein gutes hat es ja dds haben jetzt auch Anforderungen die dps heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Mfg Redryujin


----------



## Efgrib (8. April 2009)

Virest schrieb:


> Ich bin und war schon immer Tank mit meinem Paladin.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach liegt das Problem daran, dass die "Tanks" nur dann gebraucht werden, wenn sie HEROICS tanken sollen, da dort niemand hin will, nachdem man den gewünschten Gegenstand eines XY-Bosses hat. Warum auch?
> 
> ...



besser kann mans kaum formulieren


----------



## JP_1018 (8. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Weil ich mit meinem Schamanen nunmal nicht tanken kann!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




faule ausrede, wir gehen mittlerweile mit schami tanks in die 10er!


----------



## Kamaji (8. April 2009)

Mein Main ist ein Tank und spiele grade auch einen Heiler hoch, damit für alles gesorgt ist.


----------



## CoolGeneral (8. April 2009)

Gibt genug Gründe warum man nicht gerne einen Tank spielt.

1. Macht einfach keinen Spaß permanent zu tanken weil Grund 2.
2. DDs verhalten sich meistens unter aller Sau.
- Es wird keine Nuke-Reihenfolge eingehalten
- Es wird nicht genug Zeit zum antanken gelassen (meistens auch AE pur direkt nachdem der Tank gerademal bei Mobs steht)
- DDs heulen rum wenn sie aggro ziehen und sterben anstatt vorher aufzuhören
- Undank der anderen Spieler / Tank ist immer Schuld

Nicht umsonst gibt es diesen Spruch:

Stirbt der Tank - Heiler schuld
Stirbt der Heiler - Tank schuld
Stirbt der DD - selber schuld

Anscheinend vergessen das viele.

3. Bei manchen ist das Problem das sie bei mangelnder Disziplin was Aggroziehen angeht oder schlechtem Healequip öfters sterben. Öfters sterben heißt mehr Reppkosten. Und das können wollen einige einfach nicht.
4. Und egal was mir einige nun dazu sagen. Mit einer Tankskillung lässt sich nunmal nicht gut farmen gehen. Um nun den Wind aus einigen Segeln zu nehmen. Ich habe 4 80er und davon können 2. Tanken und haben Tankequip. Trotzdem mache ich mit DD Equip und DD Skillung schneller mehr Mobs platt als mit Tankskillung und DD Equip/Tankequip. Kann zwar mehrere Mobs tanken ohne großen Schaden zu bekommen nur was bringt mir das? In der Zeit bis ich diese alle getötet habe hab ich als DD doppelt so viele erlegt.

Denke mal das sind die meisten Gründe das viele lieber einen DD spielen. Als DD muss man nicht so viel machen wie als ein Tank. DD muss nur keine Aggro ziehen und sonst heißt es gib Gas. Als Tank musst du dich mit den weniger disziplinierten Leuten herumärgern die es nicht einmal schaffen Nuke-Reihenfolgen einzuhalten und gerne Aggro ziehen die du dann nacheinander zurückspotten musst obwohl dein Spott gerade erst gezündet wurde. Und nicht nur einer hat dann ggf. aggro, nein am besten dann noch 3 wo man sich am Ende fragt: "Warum tu ich mir den Stress an?".


----------



## Tramadol (8. April 2009)

Nunja ich frag mich eher: Warum is keiner Heiler?^^ 
Spiele im mom grade meinen Dk hoch und da hab ich nie tank probs xD also mal abgesehen davon das ichs oft selber machen is trotzdem oft noch ein andrer in grp der auch tanken könnte, außerdem findet man doch öfters mal nen def wari oder prot pala so das ich nur dmg machen kann ....

Fazit: dank nachrückender DK tanks herrscht bei uns kaum tankmangel, heiler sind dafür ultra rar


----------



## australian76 (8. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich war selber zwar nie praktizierender Tank (höchstens mal aushilfsweise), aber soweit ich mitgekriegt habe könnte es daran liegen, daß Tanks (und Heiler) grundsätzlich der Arsch und Schuld an allem sind. Das könnte dem ein oder anderen schonmal die Lust aufs tanken vermiesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das das kann ich so nur Unterschreiben.
Deshalb suche ich mir die leute auch genau aus für die ich Tanken soll.


----------



## Alunisiira (8. April 2009)

e: sich die letzte seite anzugucken vorm posten, könnte sinnvoll sein ^^ ... so nevermind


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (8. April 2009)

Wir hatten letztes Mal ne hero Gruppe für HDZ4 aufgemacht, 2 dds und 2 frische 80er-heiler (Baum und ich mit Schmane). Wir haben nen frischen 80er-Tank gefunden und ihn dann bei den schweren Mobs zu zweit geheilt. Mit Time-run war knapp nix. Aber woher sollen Tank und Heiler (wobei Heiler auch als 5+6 in schwacher Ausrüstung in 25er zum Zuge und an Ausrüstung kommen.) auch an Equip kommen als über heros ?

Im übrigen is das ein übliches MMO-Problem. DD zu spielen is einfach wesentlich unkomplizierter und entspannender und damit das Mißverhältnis zu möglichen vollen Gruppen und den Tanks und Heilern mit dem alter des Spiels größer. z.B. hat ein Mißverhälnis von ca. 30 DD auf nen Tank und Heiler bei 8er-Gruppen in DaOC (=jede 4. volle Gruppe stellte das mindestmaß an heiler und Tank) zu nem Rückgang der Spielerzahl um ca. 1/3 geführt. Gegangen sind aber in der Hauptsache die Heiler, wegen zu großem Stress als First Target im PvP. In WoW sind wir nicht weit vom gleichen Mißverhältnis weg, also daß sich nur ca. jede 4. Gruppe auch Hoffnungen machen kann die Instanz zu schaffen.

Der Aussage mit den großen Raids muß ich widersprechen. Am Montag haben einige Raids noch Händeringend nach ca. 4 Heilern und 2 Tanks gesucht. Das bedeutet im Groben: "Nach ner halben Woche is in den großen Instanzen nix mehr zu reissen."


----------



## Versace83 (8. April 2009)

Das Problem gibt es sicher auf jedem Server und nicht nur auf deinem... das war auch der Grund dass ich mir nach meinem Schurken nun auch noch nen Krieger erstellt habe.
Bald hat er es auch auf 80 geschafft, dann gibt es einen Tank mehr ^^


----------



## Anevila (8. April 2009)

Um noch mal auf das Grundthema zurück zu kommen.

Es gibt überall zu wenig Tanks und Heiler. Das sind meist die Klassen die überall als letztes gesucht werden.

Das hat ganz einfach den Grund das die meisten DDs spielen wollen und Damage machen wollen. Manch einer gibt auch zu das er nicht Heilen kann oder Tanken kann vorausgesetzt er hats schon mal probiert.

Oft kann einem Heiler und vor allen dingen nem Tank mal die Hutschnur platzen wenn die Damaggeilen DDs es nicht drauf haben als Team zu spielen und sich dann aufregen das sie tot im Dreck liegen. Davon gibts leider zu viele!!!

Aus diesem Grund lassen auch manche leute die Finger von disen unerlässlichen Jobs für Gruppen oder Raids.

Bei mir als Tank darf jeder (ausser der Heiler) wenn er das Aggro zieht es gern behalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (8. April 2009)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Mein Main ist ein Tank und spiele grade auch einen Heiler hoch, damit für alles gesorgt ist.



Lieb von Dir und ohne Leute wie Dich wäre WoW schon längst begraben. Oder hätte Blizz sich ein intelligenteres System als das des Tanks ausgedacht?


----------



## FermiParadoxon (8. April 2009)

Ich kann da nur aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung als Tank sprechen. 
Mein erster Char, den ich ernsthaft hochgespielt habe, war ein Heiler - jedoch überkam mich eines Tages die Lust die andere Seite kennenzulernen und ich spielte eine Paladina hoch, auch wenn alles in mir sich dagegen sträubte eine Blutelfin anzufangen... man hatte schließlich nicht sehr viel Auswahl.
Ich war von Anfang an auf Tank geskillt... Vllt war das nicht die beste Lösung und gar nicht nötig, doch hatte ich keine Lust mit 70 zu lernen wie das Tanken als vollständig auf Tank-geskillter Pala funktioniert. Naja, damals hab ich noch mit meinem Ex-Freund gespielt, der ein Heildruide war... von dem her gings nicht ganz so schlecht (alles pullen + Weihe + Hurricane [hieß das so?]) und es stellte nie ein Problem dar drei DDs im beliebigen Lvl-Bereich zu finden.
Aber WAS für welche...
Ich habe da die unglaublichsten Dinge erlebt; und das nicht nur in den Unter-60-Instanzen. Wenn ich nicht einen privaten Heiler gehabt hätte, hätte ich schon während dem Leveln aus Frust aufgegeben. Mir ist bewusst, dass Paladin nicht die schwerste Tank-Klasse ist. Wohl eher das Gegenteil. Aber wenn man von einem erwartet den Boss + Adds, die irgendein DD "aus Versehen" gepullt hat, zu tanken, Einzelgänger-Overnuke-DDs das Leben zu retten und DAS alles auf einmal... da verliert man irgenwann den Glauben an das Gute und vorallem die Nerven. :/
Als die Paladina schließlich 70 wurde und ich mich von meinem privaten Heiler getrennt habe (*hust*) hab ich den Char aufs Eis gelegt und wieder Priester gespielt, und wenn ich irgendwas getankt habe, dann nur für Bekannte oder für Leute aus meiner Gilde. 
Irgendwann hab ich mich überwunden und mich durch einige Heroics geschlagen, und man sehe da; das Tank-Sein hat mir wieder Spaß gemacht. ^^

Aber ich kann wirklich jeden Tank verstehen, der keine Lust hat mit Randoms rumzuwipen. Wenn etwas gut geht verdankt man es dem "guten" DPS der DDs ("ololol, der boss war in 6sec down") und wenn etwas schief geht war's der Tank (oder der Heiler).
So ist das nun mal; ein höchst undankbarer Job.

Erst mein dritter Char war ein DD und erst dann bemerkte ich wie entspannt das Spiel sein kann. :>
Trotzdem würde ich meine Heilerin niemals Shadow werden lassen und meine Paladina wird niemals etwas anderes tun als sich verhauen lassen. (wenn ich dann weiterspielen werde :>)
Ich kann mir jedoch vorstellen, dass für viele der DD-Weg einfach "symapthischer" (mh, vielleicht nicht gerade das richtige Wort...)  erscheint, auch wenn das ziemlich schade ist und zur Unausgeglichenheit führt. :/


----------



## advanced08 (8. April 2009)

ich sag nur lang lebe hoch das dual system klar es werden nicht alle so schlau sein wie ich tank und dd zu spielen aber wayne 

ich hab nahkampf dd tank und fernkampf dd sowie heal somit auch ausgesorgt^^


----------



## Janaki (8. April 2009)

Hab selber von allem etwas. Heiler, Tank und DD, und den Tank für Randoms machen ist einfach nur zum Speien. Entweder man muss um jede Heilung betteln indem man mit den Armen rudernd wild um den Heiler rumspringt, der just in dem Moment, in dem ich die Mobs pulle, afk gegangen ist, oder ein perverses Vergnügen daran findet, den Tank schwitzen zu sehen. Selten, dass man mal DDs findet, die das machen, was sie sollen, nämlich Schaden. Und sich vor lauter Freude nicht mehr einkriegen, weil sie mit ihren 900 dps mehr Schaden gemacht haben als ich mit meinem Tank.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kurz gesagt: Mir macht es einfach keinen Spass, für andere den Deppen zu mimen. Man bekommt kein Lob oder Danke, dass man alle wipefrei durch die Instanz gebracht hat. Aber wehe, die Eule zieht Aggro, weil sie mit ihrem Naxx Equip mehr tps fährt als ich mit meiner mistigen hc Rüstung. Ok, ich bin nicht von der schnellen Truppe, aber da muss man sich als dd eben drauf einstellen. Stattdessen wird man angemotzt. Tja.. wieder ein Tank weniger, der sich freiwillig meldet.


----------



## Sonsbecker (8. April 2009)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> erstens: bin ich jäger^^
> zweitens: einfach schaden machen is das einfachste



drittens: ist das schon schlimm genug
viertens: seit wotlk keinen jäger mehr gesehen, der gescheite dps gefahren ist und nicht wieder mal die halbe-ini gepullt hat.

zum thema - ich tanke auch nur noch für freunde und die gilde in heroics, den stress mit denn OLLOLOLLOL´s tue ich mir nimmer an, um dann nachher 900dps zu sehen und als entschuldigung zu hören: ich soll den char für meinen kollegen mal hochspielen


----------



## shade69 (8. April 2009)

Aus sicht der Tanks gestaltet sich das Problem ein wenig anders:

_In welcher Situation bin ich?_
Wenn man gut equipt is braucht man aus heroes nix mehr --> warum sollt ich mir das antun?
wenn man nicht gut equippt ist --> braucht man einen fähigen heiler (und das ist einer random gruppe SEHR selten) im verlauf der Hero wird man dann geflamed: was nur 24k hp unbuffed? (was imho locker für ne hero reicht. Ich hab auch schon mit deutlich weniger heros getankt - geht alles wenn der rest der gruppe seinen char beherrscht) etc pp
-->Random ist nutzlos oder hat eine Erfolgsquote wie lotto spielen

_Warum hab ICH kein bock random zu tanken???_
Weil man sich als tank vorkommt wie im kindergarten - jeder dd geht auf ein anderes Ziel und man muss ständig was einsammeln (insbesondere schurken nehmen gerne den mob den man als letztes umkloppt... wegen den combopunkten ://)
Weil man (ohne das einem die ini IRGENDETWAS bringt) mit randoms repkosten farmt
Weil ich lieber mit rl freunden geh
Weil ich nach (fast) jeder randomini fluche und mir schwöre nie wieder random zu gehn
Weil ich mit randoms 1:30h für ne ini brauch durch die ich mit gildies/friends 30 min brauch - da wart ich lieber 30 min bis jemand on kommt :-p
Weil ich zu oft erlebt hab dass "dds" 850 dps fahren (und damit halb so viel wie ich) - sorry aber ich empfinde das als eine beleidigung - würden tank oder heiler so spielen würde man nichtmal die erste mobgruppe überleben.
Weil bevor man den ersten schlag gemacht hat schon der feuerball an einem vorbei fliegt
...
to be continued

Die Liste lässt sich fast beliebig erweitern!

_Ergo:_
"Ich persönlich spiele den Tank nur für Friendlist und maximal mal in ner Gruppe wo mich einer der FL bittet einzuspringen." jo so halte ich das auch

Zudem ist die Motivation einen Tank zu equipen meist gering. Wie schon erwähnt wurde sind die raidplätze für Tanks in Raids sehr gering - und das scheint sich eher weiter zu verschärfen mit ulduar.


----------



## Darkjoker (8. April 2009)

bin eingefleischter DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würde mir nie im leben den streß als heiler oder tank antun^^
und da ich mein handwerk als dd verstehe bekomme ich auch nie die schuld für nen wipe^^

so denn hf


----------



## Kournan (8. April 2009)

Also auf meinem Realm (Nazjatar) geht es eig im großen und ganzen mit Rnd. Gruppen, die meisten leute sidn ganz ok (bin Krieger-Tank) 
Ich gehe zwar ungern Heros, weil ich einfach nichts mehr brauche und ich die Inis nicht mehr sehen kann aber manchma lässt man sich halt breitschlagen und dann passts meistens ^^

Das einzige was mich so richtig nervt in Inis ist, dass man wenn man mal chillig in ne Hero gehn will, die Leute ständig "gogogogo" schreien, das macht einen als Tank echt richtig wütend. Aber da kann man sich helfen indem man sich erstma hinsetzt und AFK geht oder dem Wunsch nachgeht und einen ganzen Raum plus Boss pullt ... dann nerven die leute nicht mehr und wenn man Glück hat, ist man bei so ner Aktion auch gleich die ganze Gruppe los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (8. April 2009)

Weil ich nunmal nicht fürs Tanken geeignet bin (Spiele eine Eule) . Habs versucht aber hab kläglich versagt. Und mir macht Eule nunmal zuviel Spaß um umspeccen zu wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, mit Duelspecc wirds als sec. heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long...Taxi


----------



## Omidas (9. April 2009)

Warum ich nicht mehr Heros tanke (und komplett mit WoW aufghört habe) ist wohl ein sehr komischer Grund

Ich bin genau wie viele andere Heroics in BC nur dann gegangen, wenn ich Lust drauf hatte
oder es Daily war. Warum auch man brauchte ja nichts mehr daraus. Bin dort auch mit
Randoms gerne rein gegangen. Auch mit T5 hatten ein paar gewisse Heros noch eine
gewissen Anspruch. Auch die DDs machten es interssant. Den ich habe auch gerne
Chaosgruppen getankt. Der Tank gegen die Mobs und die eigenen DDs. Dadurch wurden
die Runs nicht langweilig und man lernte immer noch was neues hinzu und rostete nicht ein.

Mit WotlK ist das aber nicht mehr gegeben. Man fühlt sich mit T7 schon so wie in BC mit T6
und habe einfach nicht das Gefühl gehabt, das die mit T8 überhaupt noch Spaß machen
können. Die zu extreme Agro, die man als Tankpala erzeugen kann gab dem den Rest. War
halt nur noch langweilig, weil man nicht gefordert wurde und die DDs selbst bei größten
Nuke aufs falsche Ziel den Mob nicht mehr Weg bekommen haben.

Sprich viele gehen nicht Randoms weil sie Angst vor Terrorgruppen haben
Ich ging nicht mehr Heros weil ich Angst davor hatte keine Terrorgruppen zu finden.


----------



## Nync (9. April 2009)

auch wenn das schonmal genannt wurde (hab den ganzen thred jetzt nicht gelesen) denke ich doch es liegt an folgendem:
Der Mensch an sich macht es sich von seiner Natur aus immer so einfach wie möglich. Daher ergibt sich folgendender Sachverhalt:
Die klassische 5-Mann-Gruppe besteht aus 1 Tank, 1 Heiler, 3 DD. Wo kann ich es mir nun also am einfachsten machen?

Heiler??: hmm. ich muss die ganze Gruppe heilen. Der Tank darf nich sterben. die DD´s dürfen nicht sterben. Ich darf nicht sterben
Tank?? : hmm. ich muss die ganze Aggro auf mir haben. Egal was der Heiler oder die DD´s raus hauen. Ich muss die Aggro haben
DDler   : hmm. ich bin einer von 3. Ich kann viel Schaden machen, muss aber nicht da ja noch zwei andere da sind. Also mach ich mal slow play, wird schon klappen.

Und was erkennt man daraus? Tank oder Heiler sind einfach die beiden verantwortungsvollsten Klassen von denen auch noch der meiste Skill abverlangt wird. Somit ist doch ziemlich einfach warum das keiner spielen will. Niemand will Verantwortung übernehmen. Das war schon immer so.

Daher lob ich auch diejenigen Spieler die bereit sind eine solche Rolle zu übernehmen.

P.S. ja ich bin DD und steh dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanimo (9. April 2009)

Mein DK (auf Nazjatar) ist auch Tank und hat t7 aus den 25er an bis auf die Brust/Helm und die dropt leider nicht in 5er Hero. Darum gibt es für mich auch keine Grund diese zu besuchen und auf die Erfolge bin ich nicht scharf da zocke ich leiebr meinen 70er Dudu weiter damit der Heiler only wird (oder auch nicht).

Das gleiche gilt auch für meinen Schami der hin und wieder mal Heal geskillt ist aber auch nur für 25er. Eine 5er Hero hab ich mit dem als Heal glaube ich noch nicht gemacht war immer als DD dabei.


----------



## Lightsaver (9. April 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Moin ^^ ...
> Is das eigentlich nur auf dem Server Blutkessel so oder is gerade irgendwie Tankmangel ?
> Heiler-Situation is etwas ähnlich, aber nicht so gravierend ...
> 
> ...




bin todesritter (leider) und auf dd geskillt.
frpher war ich tank, da mich meien ex gilde allerdings gekickt hat, weil ich 2 whipes in meinem ersten naxx raid verursacht habe, bin ich nun dd, mit nem haufen tankzeugs im inventar...
gegebenfalls ziehe ich das mal an um ne hero oder nen raidboss zu tanken...für mehr aber auch net...bedank dich bei der gilde...


----------



## Sparti (9. April 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> bin todesritter (leider) und auf dd geskillt.
> frpher war ich tank, da mich meien ex gilde allerdings gekickt hat, weil ich 2 whipes in meinem ersten naxx raid verursacht habe, bin ich nun dd, mit nem haufen tankzeugs im inventar...
> gegebenfalls ziehe ich das mal an um ne hero oder nen raidboss zu tanken...für mehr aber auch net...bedank dich bei der gilde...




Dann würde ich sagen schlechte Gilde die einem das net verzeiht. Wenn man das erste mal rein geht sollte einem alles erklärt werden aber das sagt natürlich keiner einem.


Ich persönlich zocke seit BC als Tank hatte vorher Furry  auch mal MS. Aber als Tank find ich macht es einfach spass zu zocken und wenn dann einer für HC xy gesucht wird bin ich gern zur stelle weil seuche leute nehmen dich, wenns gut läuft auch von DD's abhängig, gern auch auf Buddy list.


----------



## Irmeli (9. April 2009)

Ist doch logisch! 
Ein mittelmässiger Tank bzw. Healer kann sehr wohl einen Whipe verursachen, während ein mittelmässiger DD kaum auffällt!
Deshalb bin ich ein DD und kein Tank oder Healer. Ich habs als Tank und Healer versucht, leider ohne Erfolg!
Tank und Healer müssen Spitze sein, dann ist der Erfolg gewährleistet!^^


----------



## Spaceflyer (9. April 2009)

ich persöhnlich spiele einen dk, der vor kurzem erst 80 geworden ist. gut er ist im mom unholy dk. aber eigentliche aufgabe von ihm ist das tanken. und wenn es um recount geht, da ist er öfters mal selbst als tank 2. aber du hast schon recht. das uralte problem von instanzen und schlachtzügen. dds findet man schnell. nur heiler und tanks wollen nicht immer gleich kommen. ist, war und wird solange sein, solange es onlinespiele gibt.


----------



## Chelrid (9. April 2009)

da ich selbst einen 80er Tank (siehe unten) habe, mach ich mir da keine sorgen. nur bin ich grad mehr mit hexe (siehe unten) unterwegs. wenn aber wer aus der gilde unbedingt nen tank braucht und schon seit geraumer zeit sucht, log ich um und geh ne runde tanken.

und mal zu meinem Vorvorredner: wenn der DDler kein DMG fährt, dann können Healer und Tank noch so gut sein, denn dann dauert der Kampf länger, heißt Healer muss mehr healen, dadurch mehr Mana verbrauchen. und wenn der dann oom ist, kommt die einfache Regelung:

Healer OOM -> Tank tot -> Healer tot (weil er ja die Heal Aggro hat) -> Gruppe Tot

also muss der Tank in meinen Augen schon tanken können.

Ich hab mit Hexe schon so einiges erlebt, wo ich mir denke, wieso is der nicht lieber DDler geworden (kann ja recht gute Vergleiche ziehen, da ich wie oben geschrieben seit Level 70 selbst einen Deff Krieger habe)


----------



## Rohen1107 (9. April 2009)

och ich bin in heros eig immer nur mit meiner besseren hälfte unterwegs wir spielen beide tank und heiler also sucht man 5sek lädt 3 dds ein 

ein hunter der 560 dps fährt (wo man sich wundert ob der die autoshots mit esc wegdrückt)
nen offwarri der 3 crits gefahren hat bevor der tank pullt ...
und nen dk der nach dem 3ten boss merkt hups frostpräsi noch an 

aber ansonsten hab ich meinen spass *fg*

p.s. ja wääh iss ja noch meine bc sig drinne hmm aber vielleicht findet sich ja jmd der deshalb flamed du hast ne schurken sig....


----------



## Knowing (9. April 2009)

Mein Pala ist Tank und ich konnte damit sowohl sehr gut leveln und nun auf 80 ist es auch nicht schwer eine Gruppe für eine Ini zu finden :-))
Mein ursprünglicher Main der HM hat bisher weniger WOTLK Inis gesehen als der Tankadin und ich werd voraussichtlich auch den DK noch auf Tank ummodeln ^^

so long


----------



## Anng'Tarr (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nach dem Dual-Spec wird sich eh alles ändern!


Aber nicht unbedingt zum Besseren...
Die Verfügbarkeit einer Alternativ-Spec, z.B. für mich als Def-Krieger eine Fury-Skillung z.B., heißt noch lange nicht, dass man diese dann auch spielen kann. Mein Krieger war von Anbeginn an Def geskillt. Ich habe mal spaßeshalber auf dem PTR die Dual-Spec mit Fury als 2. Skillung getestet und habe an der Boss-Puppe jämmerlich versagt, was die DPS-Werte angeht.
Soll heißen: Eine neue Skillung erfordert sicherlich eine gewisse Einarbeitungszeit, wenn man sie vorher nie gespielt hat.
Daher befürchte ich, dass es mit der Dual-Spec, zumindest was die Tanks angeht, eher schlimmer werden wird.
Aber vielleicht sehe ich das auch zu pessimistisch.


----------



## Mitzy (9. April 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> /vote for close
> 
> der thread is ja mal so bescheuert und die antworten sind noch dümmer.
> 
> ...



Ich hab einen Warlock und auch einige gesehen- ohja, so schwer. Ok, die meisten jammern schon beim Portstein aufstellen, aber ok- was soll´s.

Och, Paladin Tank hat es noch relativ einfach, finde ich. Mit´m Krieger hämmer ich auf meine Tastatur, beim Druiden keine Ahnung und beim DK ist es nur zu Anfang ein Moment, wo ich mich frage, ob ich das mit dem aggro halten hinbekomme- aber das ist meist unbegründet.
Wenn ich mit meinem Warlock oder Magier spiele, habe ich immer noch genug Zeit, nebenbei irgendwelche Tower Defence’s im Netz spielen, oder sonst was. Ok, natürlich nicht bei Bossen- aber ansonsten ist es eine einzige langeweile.

Weißte, dass gleiche hab ich über Magier, Warlocks, Palas, Jäger, Schurken, Todesritter, Krieger, Priester, Druiden und Schamanen gehört- Moment… Bei allen! Verflucht, du hast recht. Du bist mein neuer Held, ich setze dir mit diesem Post ein Denkmal und wenn ich weiblich wäre, würde ich ein Kind von dir wollen.


Ein Glück bin ich ein Kerl…




kurnthewar schrieb:


> Klar beim Fussball spielen geht es auch nicht nur um das geld die spielen alle nur wegen dem ruhm.
> (…)



Fußball ist inzwischen wie Wrestling- eine riesige Show, und einige Menschen glauben, es ist Realität.
Das sie im Fußball des Geldes wegen spielen, ist doch klar- nichts tun, schei* Leistung zeigen und soviel abstauben, was ich nicht mal im Jahr verdiene…

Aber das sind, aus meiner Sicht, Apfel und Birnen. RL mit VL zu vergleichen.
Das im RL das Geld im Vordergrund steht, ist doch klar. Ich arbeite zwar, weil ich spaß an meiner Arbeit habe, aber das Geld ist mir mindestens genauso wichtig.
Wenn es dir in einem Spiel nur um Items geht, dann läuft was falsch. Dann spiel lieber „Offline Spiele“ und nicht WoW, da du bei Offline Spielen viel leichter rankommst, „wipes“ gibt es keine, wenn du was nicht packst kannste immer noch cheaten (auch wenn das ein Grund ist, warum es langweilig ist) und es stört dich keiner mit „lol l2p rofl xD lol *Beleidigungen*“- oder derartigem, wenn du mal als Mensch einen Fehler machst.


----------



## DerBogo (9. April 2009)

Anng schrieb:


> Aber nicht unbedingt zum Besseren...
> Die Verfügbarkeit einer Alternativ-Spec, z.B. für mich als Def-Krieger eine Fury-Skillung z.B., heißt noch lange nicht, dass man diese dann auch spielen kann. Mein Krieger war von Anbeginn an Def geskillt. Ich habe mal spaßeshalber auf dem PTR die Dual-Spec mit Fury als 2. Skillung getestet und habe an der Boss-Puppe jämmerlich versagt, was die DPS-Werte angeht.
> Soll heißen: Eine neue Skillung erfordert sicherlich eine gewisse Einarbeitungszeit, wenn man sie vorher nie gespielt hat.
> Daher befürchte ich, dass es mit der Dual-Spec, zumindest was die Tanks angeht, eher schlimmer werden wird.
> Aber vielleicht sehe ich das auch zu pessimistisch.



Ich seh das genauso, habe auch das gleiche experiment gemacht, ich hab die befürchtung dass sich dann jeder als Chuck Norris sieht, der alles kann und nichts lernen muss. 

Dann passiert nämlich folgendes in Ini-Gruppen:

DK-DD: "Man, du baust viel zu langsam aggro auf, was bist du denn für ein noob."
Tank: "Na dann tank du doch, wenn du es besser kannst."

Und somit wird dann mal die ganze gruppe komplett durchgeswitcht, bis man merkt dass schurken nicht heilen können ^^.

Ich steh der ganzen Dual-Spec sache auch sehr skeptisch gegenüber.


----------



## Thí (9. April 2009)

Ich kann dein Problem gut verstehen, da ich selbst vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren auf Blutkessel gezockt hab. Da Blutkessel - EU ein "PvP-Server" ist, sind die meisten Leute natürlich auch PvP orientiert und erstellen sich deshalb Schadensklassen, macht Sinn oder?! Wenn man Glück hatte, konnte man nach 1-2 Std. Tanksuche endlich mal eine Hero-Instanz betreten,wobei die Gefahr bestand das der Tank entweder frühzeitig die Gruppe verlässt, er Untereqipt oder Noobig ist, was mich dazu veranlasst hat, von Blutkessel wegzutransen und auf ein PvE-Realm zu wechseln.
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen dich einer Pve-Gilde anzuschliessen, selbst eine Tankklasse zu spielen oder auf einen gut Bevölkerten "Pve"-Realm zu transen.


----------



## youngceaser (9. April 2009)

tank ist einfach nur mühsam wenn du aggro nicht hälst bist der arsch, wenn du zu schnell down gehst bist du genau so der depp und bis du nicht kritt immun bist bist auch der depp. Ich habe mir nen dk hochgespielt mit dem ich mittlerweile tanke (zumindest versuche ichs ^^) aber wer nimmt einen schon mit wenn man unbuffed auf 24k life kommt und nicht kritimmun ist, den tank ist eine der klassen die erst zigmal in die 78er inis gehen muss nur um annähernd in hcs mitgenommen zu werden. Beim druiden sieht das meiner meinung anders aus bissel ausdauer und/oder bew überall drauf enchanten lassen und dann kannst hc´s oder?


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (9. April 2009)

Ich schätze mal das die verantwortung eines Tanks für manche zu groß ist. Bzw. muss man auch im Teamspeak reden, und viele sind dafür zu schüchtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Mokito (9. April 2009)

Das größte Problem ist das keiner oder nur wenige die Verantwortung eines Heilers und noch schlimmer des Tanks übernehmen wollen.

Sein wir doch mal ehrlich, wenn ich als Tank immer noch Honks in Random Gruppen habe, die sich VOR Satharion stellen und casten, habe ich als Tank n halben Herzcasper vor Unverständniss. 
Als Tank muss ich natürlich auch auf alle aufpassen. Als Tank muss ich mich nachversichern, ob alle den Boss kennen.
Als Tank muss ich wissen welcher Gegner zuerst gepullt wird.

Als Caster stell ich mich hin und zieh meine Rotation durch und schimpfe höchtens auf den Tank das der zu doof ist um Aggro zu halten.
Natürlich gibts in der Casterfamilie auch Leute die wesentlich mehr auf den Zettel haben aber die meiste Arbeit bzw "Stress" hat immer noch der Tank und der Heiler.


----------



## Severos (9. April 2009)

Würd sagen liegt am Server.
Ich (Pala auf Todeskrallen, sowohl Heal- als auch Protequip) habe manchmal das Gefühl, als Tank keine Gruppe zu finden.
Ich bin gut ausgestattet und beherrsch auch meine Klasse, aber es ist von server zu server anders.


----------



## VILOGITY (9. April 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> /vote for close
> 
> der thread is ja mal so bescheuert und die antworten sind noch dümmer.
> 
> ...




Dein Nick, Deine Statement hier, Deine Sig.....
/vote für mehr Hirn.....


----------



## monthy (9. April 2009)

Ich würde gerne Tanken und auch heilen. Habe einen Pala auf 73 und nen Krieger auf 70. Aber ich habe absolut keine Lust die zu Leveln. Fange grad nen Shamie an, der ist jetzt 18 und den level ich auf 80.

Er wird dann auf jeden Fall auf Heilung geskillt.

Naja vielleicht schaffe ich die anderen beiden ja auch noch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernâ (9. April 2009)

Wie bereits erwähnt wurde is das von server zu server unterschiedlich ... bei mir zb gibts tanks onmass und mit healern siehts eig auch ganz ok aus nur die dd's die auch bissl skill ham und überhaupt noch heros gehn die sind bissl selten geworden ^^ bis jetz seh ich immer wie irgendwelche halb blau/grün equipten schurken schamis etc HdB hc wolln oder so nur um von ihrem grünen lvl 75 gürtel auf nen epic umzusatteln


----------



## biene maya (9. April 2009)

monthy schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne Tanken und auch heilen. Habe einen Pala auf 73 und nen Krieger auf 70. Aber ich habe absolut keine Lust die zu Leveln. Fange grad nen Shamie an, der ist jetzt 18 und den level ich auf 80.
> 
> Er wird dann auf jeden Fall auf Heilung geskillt.
> 
> ...



Und der Schamane steht dann auf 70 auch in der ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todeswolf (9. April 2009)

Hallöchen 


zur zeit spiele ich mehr War als WoW ...wegen PvP ...aber meine meinung ist 

1-Dk/Tank ich habe einen auf lvl 80 aber das tanken hab ich lange mit dem eingestellt ...
   und mit jedem patch wird es noch schwieriger zu tanken , darum sehe ich den Dk auch nur noch als DD an !

2-Krieger ....mein Krieger ist auf schutz geskillt und es macht auch spass ...aber ich muss auch sagen das für mich Tank spielen das vordernste und 
   anstrengendste ist(nach einer längeren ini muss ich dan meist eine längere pause machen )  ....mann muss ständig den überblick über alle mobs aber auch die gruppe haben ...und ein fehler kann fatale folgen nach sich ziehen 
  , weiters muss man sich mit dmg geilen DD´s rumärgern ...deswegen verbiete ich in meinen grp immer recount oder andere dmg listen zu zeigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3-DD ist da viel weniger fordernd , da kann ich 4 oder 5 inis auch spielen ohne erschöpft zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (9. April 2009)

Todeswolf schrieb:


> , weiters muss man sich mit dmg geilen DD´s rumärgern ...deswegen verbiete ich in meinen grp immer recount oder andere dmg listen zu zeigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



recount is doch gut : DD´s die hier schlecht abschneiden fliegen aus der Gruppe


----------



## Temon (9. April 2009)

Guuden,

... seit wotlk bin ich als Holypriest tätig,
während ich in bc noch als Tank zu gange
war (def-warri) ... 

beides ist ein recht undankbarer Job
wenn man mit Leuten in der Grp/im Raid 
ist, die wenig Plan von Tank oder Heiler
haben. Meisstens endet es in irgendwelchen 
besserwisserischen Beschimpfungen ...

In diesem Thread haben es schon mehrere
ganz treffend beschrieben. Die "DDs" lassen
derzeit etwas zu wünschen übrig ... 
Sich Equip, Skillung, Gems und Enchants vom 
nächstbesten "endgame-ausgerüsteten" Spieler 
aus dem Arsenal zu klauen, oder sich alles auf Inetseiten 
oder im Forum vorkauen zu lassen trifft meiner Auffassung
nach kaum noch den Effekt seinen Char durch das Lvln / Spielen
zu erlernen .. 
daher ist auch das Movement einigen ohne das 
vorherige betrachten von (ebenfalls gespoilerten) Videos / Guides
nicht möglich überhaupt was zu raffen .... schade

Die Augen zu schließen und im Geiste (falls 
vorhanden) bis 3 zählen und dann das 
Macro mit der passenden Rotation zu drücken
ist meiner meinung jedoch nicht den Titel 
"DamageDealer" wert ...

Mal ein Auge auf die Debuffs der Mobs, die Buffs der 
Mitspieler bzw die Debuffs derer zu haben sollte
eigentlich drin sein, wenn man seinen Char schon 
den langen weg auf Lvl 80 geprügelt hat.


Naja ... Meinungen austauschen schön und gut, aber eigentlich 
bringt es so oder so nichts dies hier aufzuschreiben, denn 
die jenigen die sich angesprochen fühlen müssten, können:
a) keine Kritik vertragen
b) die Schuld mit Sicherheit nicht bei sich selbst suchen
c) anscheinend nicht mit mehr Personen als ihnen selbst auskommen

von daher freue ich mich schon auf viel Flamerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... ich denke jdfalls dass der Unmut der Tanks bzw Heiler darauf 
zurückzuführen ist. Das Verständnis für Spiel und Mechanik ist mit 
dem Release von WotlK sehr stark gesunken.

Greetz
Temon


----------



## darling - bealgun (9. April 2009)

oh man 27 Seiten.. nein ich hab sie nicht alle gelesen.. irgendwie wird hier fast jeder beitrag sofort mit antworten bombadiert ^^

nun aber mal zum thema: die lösung ist erschreckend einfach: 
1. ein tank hat ständig angebote und daher ratzfatz sein equip für raids am start
2. ein tank hat, wenn er es denn kann, schnell auch einen festen raid
3. wer nen festen raid hat, brauch nicht random hier und da mitlaufen sondern hat im normalfall cd auf alle wichtigen instanzen und vielleicht 1-2 kleinere um raidmember und gildenmember supporten.
4. ein tank hat dadurch auch am schnellsten überall den ruf ganz oben
und damit abschliessend
5. wer tanken kann, kann sich (fast) alles erlauben. wozu also nen DD spielen *g*

ps: ich bin zu blöd zum tanken, aber nur weil ich es nie getestet habe. ich spiele lieber nen DD und ab und an meinen Heiler.


----------



## biene maya (9. April 2009)

darling schrieb:


> oh man 27 Seiten.. nein ich hab sie nicht alle gelesen.. irgendwie wird hier fast jeder beitrag sofort mit antworten bombadiert ^^
> 
> nun aber mal zum thema: die lösung ist erschreckend einfach:
> 1. ein tank hat ständig angebote und daher ratzfatz sein equip für raids am start
> ...



Ja aber das Problem ist auch,dass ein Tank die Instanz schon kennen sollte bevor er auch nur einmal drinnen war.
Bei einem Tank fällt sofort auf, wenn er keine Ahnung von der Instanz hat und wird darauf sofort schief angemacht. Als dd is es da schon wesentlich einfacher.
Meineserachtens belohnt Blizzard die Tanks viel zu wenig.


----------



## Bekuras (9. April 2009)

Aloah hey,

ich muss sagen ich kanns schon ein bisschen verstehen.
Ich hatte bis kurz vor WotLK release "nur" einen Prot-Warrior, und habe mir gedacht "mh schauste dir mal die dunkle Seite der Macht an"

Also habe ich mich für einen Shadow entschieden und muss sagen...es macht echt spass

- musst dir nicht so viele Gedanken machen
- Questen und farmen geht mindestens doppelt so schnell
- viel weniger Reppkosten (jetz kommt nicht mir "olol in einem stamm hat man keine reppkosten")

aber

man ist als DD´ler eben nur einer von vielen, austauschbar

und der anspruch geht imo bisschen verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tanken > all 

mfg Beku


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. April 2009)

Temon schrieb:


> Sich Equip, Skillung, Gems und Enchants vom
> nächstbesten "endgame-ausgerüsteten" Spieler
> aus dem Arsenal zu klauen, oder sich alles auf Inetseiten
> oder im Forum vorkauen zu lassen trifft meiner Auffassung
> ...



Naja ich finds schon gut wenn man sich über seine Klasse belesen kann.. de facto wünsche ich es mir wenn ich einen raid leite auch, dass die leute ihre klasse kennen. Beim leveln erlernt man nun mal nicht alle aspekte.. nehmen wir mal nen paladin.. er skillt die ganze zeit von 1-80 vergelter.. läuft aber mit 1h-waffe und schild rum.. für ihn ganz normal weil er so auch die mobs tot bekommt.. und definitiv auch schaffbar damit auf 80 zu leveln... jetzt googlet er nach nem "vergelter guide" und sieht : Aha! ne langsame 2h waffe ist besser!

okay das beispiel war vielleicht ein wenig extrem.. aber ich als paladin wusste z.B. bis ichs gelesen hab nicht, dass mit einem Patch "Göttlicher Schutz" zu einer art pala-Schildwall gemacht wurde.. hab beim leveln noch gesehen, dass es eine kleinere art bubble war und es damit aus der aktionsleiste verbannt und nie mehr angeschaut.

Weitere Beispiele kannst du dir ja selbst zusammenreimen.. aber hättest du gern jemanden in der gruppe der seinen char nicht beherrscht und falsch gesockelt/verzaubert was weiß ich ist und dafür seinen char ganz ganz alleine kennen lernt und entdeckt (*stolzer unterton*) oder jemanden der sich im internet schlau gemacht hat und seinen charakter im detail kennt und die richtigen steinchen drin hat?


----------



## Todeswolf (9. April 2009)

biene schrieb:


> recount is doch gut : DD´s die hier schlecht abschneiden fliegen aus der Gruppe



...finde ich nicht ,da ich im mom 8 x 70 und 2x 80 habe weis ich das jeder DD mehr kann alls nur dmg machen ...er muss es nur zur richtigen zeit einsetzen ,
 deswegen beurteile ich spieler wie vielseitig sie sind und nicht ob sie stur ihre rota machen und dem geschehen keine aufmerksamkeit schenken 
...weiters wenn ich einer grp zustimme dan bleibt die auch so ,und ich versuche mit ihr die ini zu meistern ...wegen zu wenig dmg fliegt bei mir keiner aus grp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...nur auf die dmg zu achten finde ich doch sehr engstirnig ,aber für die meisten ist es das einzige was sie können ..zahl x mit y zu vergleichen !




> Und wer denkt er is cool und hat mehr zu tun, nur weil er tank ist, hat sich auch geschnitten. Im großen und ganzen muss ein tank nichts tun ausser hin und wieder mal die aggro zu ziehen und über die dds zu meckern wenn er mal die aggro nicht halten konnte oder über den heiler wenn er mal umfällt. Da ist dd schon viel schwieriger.



mann merkt dir an das du keine ahnung vom tanken hast .... evtl solltest du mal eine ini spielen die deine grp fordert und nicht die mobs mit ae nach 5sec umfallen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ein heiler stirbt ist es auch meist mein fehler als tank gewesen ...drum sind heiler mein hauptziel , wenn es um schutz geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (9. April 2009)

Todeswolf schrieb:


> ...nur auf die dmg zu achten finde ich doch sehr engstirnig ,aber für die meisten ist es das einzige was sie können ..zahl x mit y zu vergleichen !



Wer als DD weniger als 1500dps in heros macht is einfach schlecht.
Man kann schon verlangen,dass sich solche Personen besser equipen was nicht allzu schwer ist.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. April 2009)

Todeswolf schrieb:


> ...drum sind heiler mein hauptziel , wenn es um schutz geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jupp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ihr lieben dds... nicht meckern wenn ihr aggro habt.. im zweifelsfalle ist der spott cd grad an de heiler gegangen ^^ oder ich hab als tank einfach keine lust mehr euch den arsch zu retten und setz mich einfach hin und warte bis alle außer dem heiler tot sind und tanke die dann allein weiter


----------



## Arlox93 (9. April 2009)

das problem ist eigendlich nicht direkt der tank mangel
ich spiel jetz meinen dk auch als tank ich finde zwar für jede hero ini oder für jeden raid ne grp nur denn passenden ot zufinden is müll. . . 

die meisten leute wolln nur immer in heros oder in raids die brutalsten tanks mit 40k life unbuffed am besten wo die heiler alle 2 min mal einen heal rausdrücken müssen . . . . .

das is das einzigste problem tanks gibts genug nur die leute verlangen immer nur die leute die so extrem sind das die garnet umfallen können


----------



## Akede (9. April 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Und wer denkt er is cool und hat mehr zu tun, nur weil er tank ist, hat sich auch geschnitten. Im großen und ganzen muss ein tank nichts tun ausser hin und wieder mal die aggro zu ziehen und über die dds zu meckern wenn er mal die aggro nicht halten konnte oder über den heiler wenn er mal umfällt. Da ist dd schon viel schwieriger.
> 
> Tank spielen oft Leute die es einfach nicht ertragen, etwas falsch zu machen.  Und wenn man dann mal meckert weil der tank grauenhaft gepullt hat, kommt sowas wie "lol halts maul, tank du doch, ich hab eigentlich eh kein bock"



Ein Tank hat also nichts zu tun ausser hin und wieder aggro zu halten soso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja da frag ich mich wirklich, warum ich ab und an mit bestimmten randoms mir den Hintern aufreiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es könnte ja auch sein , daß dann dein letzter Satz auf mich zutrifft , oder????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tja wahrscheinlich sind wir auch noch zu Blöde um das selbst zu erkennen ,sonst hätten wir schon längst den Tank links liegen gelassen und würd nur noch mit nem dd spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, zu dem Thema mit der dualskillung die kommen soll mit patch nur soviel:

Denke auch das es dann hier und da auf Servern ein wenig mehr Tanks geben wird aber nicht alle können dann auch wirklich Tanken und einige von denen werden dann shnell wieder auf dd wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolyPriest-Sírina (9. April 2009)

Es gibt einen RIESENVORTEIL als Tank, eigentlich 2:

1. Man muss nur mit Sec Tank um sein EQ rollen (ausgenommen den T7 und 7,5 Teilen).
2. Man ist nicht unter Druck gesetzt, super DMG zu reißen.
(3.) Man findet viel leichter Raid Gruppen, weil Tanks eher gesucht sind.
Man liest nie: Nur noch 3 DDs für Nax 25er dann go!
Nur: Heiler/Tank für Nax 25er dann go (<- und dass dann 2 Stunden lang, weil die Krieger, Palas und Druiden alle Waffen/Fury dumm, Retri geil oder Boonkin-skilled sind. Als Heiler finde ich hervorragend Raids und mit meinem Tank, der noch 95% bis 80 braucht habe ich auch schon etliche Gildeninvs bekommen, die ich aber noch offen stehen lasse.

Auf Zuluhed ist auch ein akkuter Tankmangel in Verzug. Dazu denke ich, dass das etwas mit PvP Server zu tun hat. Da einige Pala Vergelter, Krieger Fury/Waffe, Boonkin DD und DK Blut spielen, weil diese im BG und Arena was reißen. Jedoch Leut die so skilled sind und T7 tragen und NUR PvE machen, sind gaylords.
Die Leute sind einfach nur faul und haben Schiss vor Verantwortung.
DD stirbt oder DD ist schlecht: "Höhö, die anderen DDs gleichen mich wieder aus *uga uga Feuer machen*"
Tank stirbt oder Heiler stirbt: Gruppe wiped zwangsweise (außer man hat Glück, und der Jäger ist diesmal NICHT Brain AFK!).
Als Tank und Heiler hat man eine relative Verantwortung am Leibe. Aber wenn man sich auch nur ein bißchen, GANZ klein bißchen anstrengt, ist das gar nicht so schwer.
Als Heiler klickst du Balken hoch und als Tank (nun mal wirklich Oo) drückst die 1, die 2, die 3, die 4, die 5, die 6 und fängst wieder bei 1 an.
Beim Boss müssen Heiler gewisse Taktiken befolgen, Aber ein Tank muss ja hauptsächlich einfach nur Aggro halten und sich Kieferkorrekturen unterziehen von Bossen, die 10 mal so groß sind wie er selber [© Barlow].

Wie gesagt sind die Leute einfach zu faul Tank zu spielen.
Dazu kommen jetzt viele mit: "mimimi, als Tank kann ich nicht farmen"
Öhm, lol? Oo Ich kann mit meinem Tank hervorragend farmen. Keine Ahnung ob ihr einfach nur zu blöd seid.
Mehrere Mobs hauen, zusammen ziehen. TÖTEN.

Die Leute sind einfach zu hohl im Kopf, um ihrer Klasse die richtige Bestimmung anzueignen.
"Ich habe mir einen PRIESTER auf 80 gezockt."
Frage: "Is der auch Heiler?"
"Heiler? Hö? Nö, ich mach mit meinem (heiligen Priester der Kirche) DÄMÄTSCH!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"Ich habe mir einen Krieger auf 80 gezockt!"
Frage: Echt? Geil! Unsere Gilde sucht noch einen Tank für Nax 25er Krieger, die können super Bosse tanken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
"Tän.. was? Neee, ich bin Fury, ich hau 2000 Krits ra...!"
"Ach halt still, bist doch eh nicht besser als der Rest Bekloppter..."

(*nach oben zeig* Ich habe einen Priester und Pala auf 80 dito, Priester Heal0r, Pala Tank0r. Nix DD, dazu ist der DK da. Und falls mich jmd. fragt, "warum hast du deinen DK auf BLut geskillt zum DMG machen, warum nich TANK!" sage ich" Mom, logge kurz auf meinen Tank". Antwort darauf: "Achso, du hast schon n Tank. Okay"

lg: Sírina, die DD Krieger, DD Palas, DD DKs und Boonkin Druiden beknattert findet, wenn der Spieler keinen sonstigen Heiler/Tank auf 80 hat/haben will (durch Hochspielen)


----------



## Ichname (9. April 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Tank spielen oft Leute die es einfach nicht ertragen, etwas falsch zu machen.  Und wenn man dann mal meckert weil der tank grauenhaft gepullt hat, kommt sowas wie "lol halts maul, tank du doch, ich hab eigentlich eh kein bock"



So ein Schwachsinn! Es ist doch genau andersrum......die Tanks werden doch für fast alles verantwortlich gemacht wie ja wohl auch aus dem Thema herausgeht. Entweder man hält keine Agrro oder hat zu wenig Life. Als DD muss man natürlich auch auf nen gewissen Schaden kommen steht aber noch lange nicht so unter Druck wie Tank oder Heal.

Also wenn man keinen Tank spielt dann mal lieber etwas still sein.


----------



## Technocrat (9. April 2009)

HolyPriest-Sírina schrieb:


> lg: Sírina, die DD Krieger




Soso, wir Krieger sind nur dazu da, uns von Bossen zermatschen zu lassen, hm? Ich kann Dir gar nicht sagen, wie sehr ich solch stereotypen Sichtweisen hasse...


----------



## Wekko (9. April 2009)

hehe ganz am anfang schrieb jemand " melee dk " 
echt geil^^
du mir den tag gerettet^^
ich saß echt nen moment da und hab gegrübelt^^
einfach herrlich

MFG


----------



## Elicios (9. April 2009)

@ Sírina 
Wie hat mein Opa mal zu mir gesagt: „Junge, Du musst noch viel ruhiger werden“


----------



## Bekuras (9. April 2009)

Jeder soll das spielen was ihm Spass macht, muss sich dann aber nicht beschweren wenns keine Tanks gibt, wenn er selber nicht bereit ist einen zu spielen.

Für die meisten sind Tanks doch wie Frauen....Man(n) kann nicht mit ihnen...aber auch nicht ohne sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Beku


----------



## wass'n? (9. April 2009)

Ich habe einen Hexer (Main), Jäger, Dk (mom Tank) und einen Schami (Heiler). Das einfachste zu zocken ist definitiv DD. Da kannste sogar an einer wehrlosen Puppe üben. Und ansonsten machst du einfach Schaden und achtest auf Omen. Aaber dazu sind viele einfach zu dämlich, oder wollen nicht. Hauptsache den Mega-Schaden fahren. Und wenn sie dann die Aggro haben und den Geistheiler besuchen dürfen sind natürlich die Tanks schuld, da sie keine Aggro halten können. Selbst wenn der Tank echt Mist ist (meiner ganz sicher nicht) muss in Heros niemand verrecken wenn die Recount-Fan-Boys einfach HINTER dem Tank in der Aggro-Liste stehen. 
Wenn ich mit Heiler unterwegs bin frage ich mich auch wieso ich manche DD's mehr heilen muss als den Tank. Und wer zieht dann die Aggro? Rüschtüsch, der Heiler. Mitunter wünsche ich mir ich hätte die Jägerfertigkeit Totstellen. Dann könnte ich mich hinlegen und den Roxxors bei'm sterben zusehen.
Als DD ist man aber auch gezwungen rein zu hauen wie irre, weil man ja max dämmätsch fahren muss. Es hat kaum noch jemand Zeit eine Ini einfach nur zu clearen und Spass dabei zu haben. Nur noch gogogogogo. Eklig.
Wnn mich jemand fragt "wieviel DPS fährste denn?" hat sich das für mich schon erledigt. Für eine Hero? Mit so Naps muss ich nicht mit.
Mein Fazit: Ich habe meinen Tank auch meistens auf DD geskillt, weil ich keinen Bock auf die Kids habe. Und jedesmal nach 22 Uhr auf Tank zu skillen, weil man ab da einigermaßen ruhige Leute findet ist mir zu teuer.
Weniger Item geile "GOGOGO's" = mehr Tanks.


----------



## LoLTroll (9. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Soso, wir Krieger sind nur dazu da, uns von Bossen zermatschen zu lassen, hm? Ich kann Dir gar nicht sagen, wie sehr ich solch stereotypen Sichtweisen hasse...



In Classic WoW war es ja noch so, da war nur ein Talentbaum nutzbar: der Steriotype. Auch die T1-3 Sets liefen auf eine feste Rollenverteilung raus. Da war es noch um einiges einfacher, weil man wusste, dass die Krieger tanks und die Priester Heiler waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. April 2009)

Akede schrieb:


> Ein Tank hat also nichts zu tun ausser hin und wieder aggro zu halten soso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nimm den troll nicht ernst.
"hin und wieder aggro halten" 
ja ne is klar ich steh dann als tank 5 min da und klopp mit autohit auf den mob waehrend der dd aggro hat, bis ich endlich nachdem 2 dd tot sind kurz aggro an mich nehm.


----------



## Hmm_Lol (9. April 2009)

is doch ganz einfach ... 

war lange zeit healer und vor allem wenn die grp nicht so gut ist is das doch recht stressig immer zu sehen das alle überleben und man selbst auch ^^ man hat immer was zu tun ... nja dann wollt ich mal ele austesten ... und als dd nehm ich einfach tank target hau meine 3 knöpfchen rota rein und lieg an erster stelle im penometer ... nebenbei kann ich chillig fernsehen / telefonieren etc. ... 

DD is einfach viel einfacher ^^ tankmangel seh ich etwas anders .. wenn du als tank frisch auf lvl 80ig bist und vl keine so gute gilde hast na wo bekommst denn bitte eq her ??? die 2k dps + dds sagen meist: omfg ne wollen schnell durch da brauchen wir nen guten tank etc. nja dann skillt man auf dd weil jede inni zu schaffen is mit gutem tank /heal auch wenn du dann nur 1k dps fährst etc ...


----------



## Lokibu (9. April 2009)

> DD is einfach viel einfacher ^^ tankmangel seh ich etwas anders .. wenn du als tank frisch auf lvl 80ig bist und vl keine so gute gilde hast na wo bekommst denn bitte eq her ??? die 2k dps + dds sagen meist: omfg ne wollen schnell durch da brauchen wir nen guten tank etc. nja dann skillt man auf dd weil jede inni zu schaffen is mit gutem tank /heal auch wenn du dann nur 1k dps fährst etc ...



Richtig. Ich habe meinen Tank jetzt auch auf DD umgeskillt. Es nervt tierisch, wenn die Leute meinen, dass man schon Naxxready sein muss um überhaupt Hero Tanken zu können. Da ich erst jetzt soweit alles aus den normalen Inis gefarmt habe und keine Lust habe mir das gemecker von T7,5 DDs  anzuhören, weil die keine Ahnung haben, dass es auch Tanks gibt, die erst mit den Heros anfangen, habe ich auf DD umgeskillt. Jetzt komme ich in jede Hero Ini rein ohne mir etwas anhören zu müssen.


----------



## Gerak (9. April 2009)

also ich spiele am server norgannon und habe dort nen mage und nen dk tank auf 80 und muss sagen das ich auf norgannon selten lese suche tank eigendlich werden immer nur heiler gesucht


----------



## Nyarlathotep777 (9. April 2009)

*Tank- und Heilermangel, die wichtigsten Gründe:*

• Ein DD hat normalerweise weniger Rep-Kosten.
• Ein DD farmt (zumindest gefühlt) schneller.
• Von einem Tank und einem Heiler wird verlangt, dass sie sich auf Bosstaktiken vorbereiten, die sie dann den DDs beim Raid erklären.
• Vom Tank, oft auch vom Heiler, wird verlangt, das er die Schlachtzugsymbole setzt.
• Wenn der DD oder Heiler Aggro zieht, ist der Tank schuld.
• Wenn der DD oder Tank stirbt, ist der Heiler schuld.
• DD glauben es sich erlauben zu können in PvP-Gear beim Raid anzutreten, als Tank oder Heiler ist das undenkbar.
• Ein guter Tank oder guter Heiler muss die Spielmechaniken/-theorien kennen, um zu überleben bzw. ausreichend heilen zu können. Ein DD glaubt der Schaden kommt mit dem Gear von selbst.
• Als Tank oder Heiler brauchst du ständig 100% Konzentration damit es läuft, aber wer spricht schon einen DD auf einen Dmg-Stopp an, weil er gerade mal zum Fernsehen guckt.
• Ein Tank oder ein Heiler der im ungünstigen Zeitpunkt einen DC hat, wird angemacht. Fällt ein DD aus, muss dass die Gruppe auffangen.
• Bei einem Tank oder Heiler wird immer auf’s Gear geachtet, und müssen sich immer Top Equippen. DDs glauben sich in Heros oder Naxx auch grünes und PVP-Gear erlauben zu dürfen.

Ich selber spiele einen Schutz-Krieger (als einzigen Char, da mir die Zeit für mehr fehlt) und glaube nicht, dass sich mit Dual-Spec aus oben genannten Gründen da wesentlich was ändert. Vielmehr wird der Dual-Spec dazu führen, dass z.B. ein Fury-Krieger jetzt PvP-Fury und PvE-Fury skillt, oder Waffen und Furor. Druiden DDs skillen Katze und Eule. Schattenpriester können sich auch zischen PvP und PvE entscheiden.

Also Tank oder Heiler werden auch weiterhin nur die Leute spielen, die auch vorher schon gewillt waren Verantwortung für eine Gruppe zu übernehmen. Und ich werde weiter zu den Tanks gehören, die ihr Recount von „DPS“ auf „Schaden gemacht“ stellen, und feststellen, dass ich zwar in der DPS vor den Heilern stehe, aber im viel wichtigeren Gesammtschaden noch vor so manchem DD stehe. Weil ich kontinuierlich arbeiten muss und mich konzentriere. Diese Konzentration geht aber einem Großteil der DDs ab. Und dann weis ich wer seine Klasse nicht spielen kann.


----------



## Krisocka (9. April 2009)

Nyarlathotep777 schrieb:


> Ich selber spiele einen Schutz-Krieger (als einzigen Char, da mir die Zeit für mehr fehlt) und glaube nicht, dass sich mit Dual-Spec aus oben genannten Gründen da wesentlich was ändert. Vielmehr wird der Dual-Spec dazu führen, dass z.B. ein Fury-Krieger jetzt PvP-Fury und PvE-Fury skillt, oder Waffen und Furor. Druiden DDs skillen Katze und Eule. Schattenpriester können sich auch zischen PvP und PvE entscheiden.
> 
> Also Tank oder Heiler werden auch weiterhin nur die Leute spielen, die auch vorher schon gewillt waren Verantwortung für eine Gruppe zu übernehmen. Und ich werde weiter zu den Tanks gehören, die ihr Recount von „DPS“ auf „Schaden gemacht“ stellen, und feststellen, dass ich zwar in der DPS vor den Heilern stehe, aber im viel wichtigeren Gesammtschaden noch vor so manchem DD stehe. Weil ich kontinuierlich arbeiten muss und mich konzentriere. Diese Konzentration geht aber einem Großteil der DDs ab. Und dann weis ich wer seine Klasse nicht spielen kann.



Dass die Leute die ein Leben lang nur DD gespielt haben, auf einmal zu heilen oder zu tanken, will ich für meinen Teil auch gar nicht, denn was dabei raus kommt könnt ihr euch denken.
Aber für Leute wie mich die Tank und DD (Krieger) gerne spielen ist es eigentlich optimal, endlich keine 100g mehr fürs hin und zurückskillen mehr, viele werden anmerken, dass 100g mit WotLK nichts mehr sind, aber mit der Zeit summiert sich das dann doch.



Nyarlathotep777 schrieb:


> • Vom Tank, oft auch vom Heiler, wird verlangt, das er die Schlachtzugsymbole setzt.


In 5er oder auch 10er Instanzen finde ich das Setzen vom Tank auch richtig, da er damit festlegen kann was er als erstes tankt und sich nicht auf etwas von jemand anderem festgelegtes einstellen muss.
Das ein Heiler das machen MUSS habe ich noch nie erlebt.




Nyarlathotep777 schrieb:


> • DD glauben es sich erlauben zu können in PvP-Gear beim Raid anzutreten, als Tank oder Heiler ist das undenkbar.



Bei mir bekommt jeder der das glaubt, egal ob Heiler, Tank oder DD nen Freiflug.



Nyarlathotep777 schrieb:


> • Bei einem Tank oder Heiler wird immer auf’s Gear geachtet, und müssen sich immer Top Equippen. DDs glauben sich in Heros oder Naxx auch grünes und PVP-Gear erlauben zu dürfen.



Siehe einen Punkt weiter oben.



Rechtschreib und Grammatikfehler sind gewollt und dienen der allgemeinen Belustigung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locaros (9. April 2009)

Also ich halte von der Dualskillung nicht wirklich viel. 
Ok, es wird wohl erstmal(!) weder Tank- noch Healmangel geben, aber: 
Mal im Ernst: Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass jemand, der 80 lvl lang nur DD war, plötzlich von jetzt auf gleich tanken bzw healen kann? 
Weil dazu eben bissel mehr gehört, als nur der Skillbaum, der irgendwo abgeguggt is, und paar Items. 
Der kann eben nicht mal "autoshot/afk" rumstehn, oder mal schnell kurz totstelln, wenns eng wird mit Life. Nur um mal nen Hunter als Beispiel zu bringen. (Hab nix gegen Hunter, hab selber nen 80er ^^) 
Ich seh schon das geflame und gewhine im Handels-/Gruppensuche-/wasweißich-channel, ..   nur weil einer, der noch nie getankt hat, beim Tanken versagt. Bzw heal.(trotz super Skillung ausm Arsenal und gutem Tank-/healequip!)


----------



## Bjizzel (9. April 2009)

Nyarlathotep777 schrieb:


> *Tank- und Heilermangel, die wichtigsten Gründe:*
> 
> • Ein DD hat normalerweise weniger Rep-Kosten.
> • Ein DD farmt (zumindest gefühlt) schneller.
> ...



Der Fullquote musste einfach sein denn:

100%
/SIGN!!!

Genau so isses. DD schauen nebenher DSDS und sind zu 1% geistig anwesend, Tank & Heiler dürfen die "Arbeit" machen und sich dann bei der Bosserklärung zum Horst machen - weil die DD nur sagen "jaja ok verstanden gogoggogo" und dann aber auch echt komplett alles falsch machen was man ihnen soeben noch penibelst erklärt hat! Daher bin ich vollkommen deiner Meinung. Nen DD mit 1k DPS und Gesamtschaden unterm Stufe 1 Pet wird noch frech wenn er net durchgezogen wird in ner rnd-grp - nen Tank ohne Critimmunität und mind. 25k Life nimmt keine Sau mehr mit bei uns! So siehts nämlich aus. Also lieber als DD das Tank / Heilequip "leechen" um dann sowieso niemals nie nich auf Tank / Heiler umzuskillen! Erleb ich jeden Tag 20x, weswegen ich (selbst Hybride!) nur noch zu 1 % welche mitnehme! Meine igno is länger als die Donau o.O


----------



## DaScAn (9. April 2009)

Häh?

Ich finde es genau Umgekehrt.
Es gibt mittlerweile viel zu viele Tanks. Leider auch die die ihn nicht spielen können.

Der Markt ist ja geradezu überschwemmt davon.

Heilermangel herrscht. Heiler.


----------



## ALEXMACK (9. April 2009)

Also ich zocke auf dem Server Kargath einen Tank-Krieger und ich für meinen Teil muss sagen,das es hier zu viele Tanks gibt.
Kaum komm ich on und will ne Ini machen sucht keiner n Tank,nach 30minuten ist es mir zu doof und ich logg auf meinen Holy-priest oder meinen Schurken.
Nicht mal 5 Minuten später bin ich auch schon in Gruppe.(meistens mit Schurken).
Allerdings mache ich zur Zeit mehr Inis mit meiner Gilde bzw.Partnergilde.
Da auch dort einige Tanks rumlaufen ist es auch dort das ich nicht immer mit Tank ne Gruppe mache.

Warum auf den anderen Servern zu wenig Tanks gibt?..Ich für meinen Teil denke das wirklich zu wenig Leute lust haben,die "Verantwortung" für die Gruppe zu tragen.(Betrifft auch Heiler)

Jetzt kommt bestimmt wieder:Was macht denn der Tank/Priester schon grossartig?
Gegenfrage:Was macht ein DD ausser auf das Target vom Tank zu gehn?

so long
Tiphon


----------



## ink0gnito (9. April 2009)

Warum ''jeder'' DD ist?Vllt. weils den leuten gefällt?
Ich selber bin Tank DK, und mehr als zufrieden damit.


----------



## Thersus (9. April 2009)

Als Tank kann man sonst nichts machen. Man macht keinen DMG. Dailys brauchen ewig, Farmen dauert ewig, PvP als Tank wtf usw. 

Tank ist rein dazu da in Instanzen rumzutanken. Ich persönlich hab immer gern getankt, weil es meiner Meinung nach im PvE am meisten Spaß macht. Aber es bleibt einem halt sonst nix wenn mans macht.


----------



## Königmarcus (9. April 2009)

den meisten ist es eventuell zu anstrengend den ganzen verpflichtungen eines tanks nachzukommen, daher wollen sie lieber DD spielen,damit sie auf nicht viel achten müssen ausser schaden zu machen. und ja, ich habe mich zu meiner wow-zeit auch dazu gezählt^^


----------



## Pegasos (9. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich tanke mit meinem DK#
damange ne das lass ma aber ich kann mit ihm auch so ganz gut solo questen !!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taulo (9. April 2009)

Der eigentliche Grund iss doch schon mal prinzipiell der Umgangaston der Heutzutage herrscht. Iss dein Equip  nicht super, wirste gleich schon mal blöd angemacht.
Keiner hat mehr zeit, nur noch: go..go muss weg.

Dass se noch Hi zur Begrüßung sagen iss schon erstaunlich (wird auch immer seltener) .

Kein Fachsimpeln mehr in der Zeit wenn  am Stein gewartet wird. 

Und wenn einer ein Fehler macht...bin dann mal weg.

Traurig, aber war     ( leider :-()


----------



## LingLing85 (9. April 2009)

Ich liebe meinen Prot-Pala =P


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. April 2009)

bei mir aufm server (die todeskrallen) Gibt es viele tanks aber fast keine heiler


----------



## Pacmaniacer (9. April 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> kurzum; ein echter tank macht keinen schaden, er tankt, genau wie ein heiler nur heilt.



Naja grade wir Ferals sind da so eine Ausnahme.Selbst in DD skillung können sie Tanken und machen schaden als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr.

für Heros wechsel ich nur Stab und Götze aus weil die Bew götze immer noch die beste ist und Berserker aufm Stab verringert die Rüssi deswegen habe ich noch den Alptraumerzeuger rumliegen lassen

Aber Krieger,Palas,DKs brauchen ja nunmal ein komplett anderes Gear (deff) wobei wir das Critimmun-sein ja in die wiege gelegt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn not ist Tank ich auch oder ich grade Bock habe.

Aber es gibt ja auch nicht nur Bäume,healpalas oder Restroshamanen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 somit gäb es nur Hexer,Magier,Schurken,Jäger die wirklich als DDler zählen da andere Klassen ja Tanken oder Healen können.....

Wenn einer bock hat sein Warri als Fury zu spieln soll er das tun.Bin selber nur eine Feral-Katze.

LG Paci


----------



## ink0gnito (9. April 2009)

Thersus schrieb:


> Als Tank kann man sonst nichts machen. Man macht keinen DMG. Dailys brauchen ewig, Farmen dauert ewig, PvP als Tank wtf usw.
> 
> Tank ist rein dazu da in Instanzen rumzutanken. Ich persönlich hab immer gern getankt, weil es meiner Meinung nach im PvE am meisten Spaß macht. Aber es bleibt einem halt sonst nix wenn mans macht.




Da spricht jemand mit viel ahnung.
Ich bin wie gesagt DK tank seit Dez. 08.
Mache jeden tag meine Hodir & Orakel dailys, zwischendurch farme ich auch Relikte, Äonenfeuer usw. IMMER mit full Deff eq. in der Frost Präsenz (Die tank Präsenz, sprich keine +15% mehr dmg wie man sie aus der Blut Präsenz kennt) und weisst wie lang ich für ein mob brauche?~5secs.Ich verlier nichts, selbst bei 3-4 mobs gleichzeitig verlier ich max. 5% HP die ich instant mit Todesstoß wieder gehealt bekomme.
Ferals haben da ähnlich leicht.Warris und Prot Palas, kp.


----------



## HappyChaos (9. April 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> bei mir aufm server (die todeskrallen) Gibt es viele tanks aber fast keine heiler


dafür gibt es so kleine troll schamis wie mich^^


----------



## Attilides (9. April 2009)

Ich habe seit ich angefangen habe zu zocken immer nur getankt, weil es einfach fordernder ist als einfach hinter dem boss zu stehen und dort immer nur das gleiche zu machen... 
Hinzu kommt, dass der Tank fast nie schuld daran ist, wenn die grp wiped, weil, entweder ist er einfach zu schlecht oder, und das ist warscheinlicher, sind die heiler zu schlecht, oder die dds ziehen die aggro und die grp wiped. 
Also finde ich es einen absoluten schwachsinn wenn jmd sagt, dei Tanks sind immer schuld.


-Tank aus Leidenschaft-


----------



## Kizna (9. April 2009)

Ich spiele meinen heal Pala seit BC release und davor war ich Heil Druide, praktisch gesehen also seit dem Start von WoW als Heiler dabei. Der Hauptgrund für mich ist hier allerdings die Tatsache, dass ich relativ Farm faul bin. Meiner Meinung nach ist es viel schwiriger als Tank an EQ ranzukommen, als als Heiler. Als Heiler ist es vollkommen egal ob ich als Pala Stoff oder Platte trage. Ein Tank hingegen muss genau auf so etwas achten was das EQ farmen sehr schwer macht, denn wie soll man an gute Sachen rankommen wenn man erst gar nicht mitgenommen wird? Das Fazit ist also, ein frischer 80er kommt zu schwer an brauchbares Tank EQ und ein eingefleischter 80er hat spaeter auch keine Lust mehr sein besseres Heal/DPS Equip gegen ein schlechteres, nicht farmfaehiges Tank Zeug zu wechseln. Ich hoffe die Dualskillung schaft hier Abhilfe 
.


----------



## ink0gnito (9. April 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich spiele meinen heal Pala seit BC release und davor war ich Heil Druide, praktisch gesehen also seit dem Start von WoW als Heiler dabei. Der Hauptgrund für mich ist hier allerdings die Tatsache, dass ich relativ Farm faul bin. Meiner Meinung nach ist es viel schwiriger als Tank an EQ ranzukommen, als als Heiler. Als Heiler ist es vollkommen egal ob ich als Pala Stoff oder Platte trage. Ein Tank hingegen muss genau auf so etwas achten was das EQ farmen sehr schwer macht, denn wie soll man an gute Sachen rankommen wenn man erst gar nicht mitgenommen wird? Das Fazit ist also, ein frischer 80er kommt zu schwer an brauchbares Tank EQ und ein eingefleischter 80er hat spaeter auch keine Lust mehr sein besseres Heal/DPS Equip gegen ein schlechteres, nicht farmfaehiges Tank Zeug zu wechseln. Ich hoffe die Dualskillung schaft hier Abhilfe
> .




Naja, aber schau dir z.B Naxx 10 vorallem 25 an.
2 max. 3 Tanks hat man dabei, aber wesentlich mehr healer.
D.h ich muss mich als Tank mit max. 2 weiteren ums Eq ''prügeln'' während healer es da schwieriger haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ligyron (9. April 2009)

also auf meinem server - arthas, ist eher der healmangel, obwohl mangel sicherlich das falsche wort ist, weil nach 5 minuten hat man auch einen gefunden, tanks gibts wirklich "au mass" jetzt wos die dks gibt vor allem. obwohl eigentlich die meisten warritanks sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf dem  serv. gibts aber auch viele warris auch bei den dd's, na ja der server rockt halt^^


----------



## HostileRecords (9. April 2009)

Ich zock auf Wrathbringer allianz, und muss sagen.. an Tanks mangelt es stark...
Meistens findet man dann nach 10-15 minuten einen auf Unholy geskillten grün/blau equipten DK mit 20-23k life für ne hero =/
Dafür gibt es Healer wie sand am Meer.. zu 70% alles druiden.
Ich würd meinen druiden auch Tank skillen.. aber mich stresst es einfach zu sehr, und das kann ich bei nem Spiel eigentlich nicht gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (9. April 2009)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> Ich zock auf Wrathbringer allianz, und muss sagen.. an Tanks mangelt es stark...
> Meistens findet man dann nach 10-15 minuten einen auf Unholy geskillten grün/blau equipten DK mit 20-23k life für ne hero =/
> Dafür gibt es Healer wie sand am Meer.. zu 70% alles druiden.
> Ich würd meinen druiden auch Tank skillen.. aber mich stresst es einfach zu sehr, und das kann ich bei nem Spiel eigentlich nicht gebrauchen
> ...




Und das prob das der Tank DK unholy geskillt ist, liegt wo?


----------



## Baltusrol (9. April 2009)

Tank zu sein bedeutet Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Davor scheinen sich viele zu drücken.

Es ist halt so - Tank und Heiler sind Schlüsselrollen beim Besuch von Instanzen und Schlachtzügen. Kann der Tank nix oder kennt er die Taktik nicht die erforderlich ist produziert er recht wahrscheinlich einen Wipe. Kann der Heiler nix ebenfalls. Allerdings ist seine Rolle und Aufgabe den eingehenden Schaden wegzuheilen. Vom Prinzip her einfacher - aber auch eher langweilig vom Ablauf her.

Um Tank zu sein muss man auch bestimmte Grundkriterien erfüllen um die sich gewisse DD´s oft nen Dreck scheren. Wenn ich mir ansehe mit was für jämmerlichen Equipment Leute sich in Hero´s stürzen könnte man "fast" Mitleid mit den armen DD´s bekommen. Allerdings nur fast.

Wenn ich feststelle das die DD´s gezogen werden wollen und wirklich jenseits von Gut und Böse spielen - sprich 50% hinter dem Schaden vom Tank liegen verlasse ich die Gruppe. Den Stress tue ich mir nicht an. Erst heute bin in BU Hero auf solche Pappnasen gestoßen. Tank (DK, meine Wenigkeit) und ein befreundeter Heiler reissen sich den Arsch auf um den zweiten Boss zu legen - die DD´s liegen nach wenigen Sekunden im Dreck. Ein verbliebener DK´DD versucht sein möglichstes und macht satte 500 DPS weniger als der Tank. Egal - Boss niedergerungen und die BU für heute auf Eis gelegt.

Solche oder ähnliche Situationen sieht man als Tank permanent. Für den HDZ4 Timerun melden sich immer Pseudo-Helden die sich als MegaRoxxor DD´s anpreisen und am Ende mehr im Dreck liegen als aktiv zum Geschehen beitragen. Dann natürlich auf alles Bedarf melden und wenn ein gewünschtes Item dann dabei sein sollte sich nach Erhalt sang und klanglos verpissen.

Meine Ignor-Liste diesbezüglich ist endlos.

Als Tank bastelt man mit viel Gefühl und Liebe zum Detail an allen Aspekten seiner Ausrüstung um seiner Aufgabe bestmöglich gerecht zu werden. Was macht der DD?...Waffen nicht verzaubert, PVP Klamotten, ungesockelte Ausrüstung oder schlicht und einfach geskillt das man kotzen könnte. Es gibt Ausnahmen - allerdings wenige.

Bestimmte Instanzen gehen ich nur noch unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen mit RND-Leuten. Dazu gehört TU, HDZ4 und Ahn Kahet, meiner persönlichen Hass-Instanz. Schlachtzüge eingentlich nur mit Leuten die ich kenne.

Tank zu sein macht Spass - man bestimmt das Tempo und kann das Geschehen meist aktiv mitbestimmen. Als DK Tank sind auch alltägliche Farm-Quests kein Thema da Schaden nun wirklich kein Thema ist.

Dies und noch eine andere Aspekte sind gute Gründe warum es wenig Tank gibt bzw. diese sich einfach nicht melden wenn mal wieder im LFG Channel nach nem Tank gesucht wird. Dies meisten Tanks suchen sich sehr selektiv die Leute aus mit denen sie zocken wollen. Nicht jeder hat Spass am Rep-Kosten farmen.

So long


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. April 2009)

Baltusrol schrieb:


> Erst heute bin in BU Hero auf solche Pappnasen gestoßen. Tank (DK, meine Wenigkeit) und ein befreundeter Heiler reissen sich den Arsch auf um den zweiten Boss zu legen - die DD´s liegen nach wenigen Sekunden im Dreck. Ein verbliebener DK´DD versucht sein möglichstes und macht satte 500 DPS weniger als der Tank. Egal - Boss niedergerungen und die BU für heute auf Eis gelegt.



Da frage ich mich doch woran sind die dds beim 2. boss gestorben?.. ich mein constructor and controller macht zwar ein wenig gruppenschaden.. aber daran stirbt man nur wenn man keine heilung bekommt.

aber ich glaub eher da hat einer "mit nem pyro gepullt" ( anführungszeichen weil ich ja nicht weiß ob da nen magier dabei war) das ist schwachsinn und ich hätte mich hingesetzt... das dürfen bei mir nämlich nur leute die ich kenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw ich begrüße es bei einzelmobs sogar wenn mit nem crittenden pyro gepullt wird weil ich dann nach dem abspotten direkt schon mal ne menge aggrovorsprung habe vor den anderen ( ok der mage muss in den 2 sekunden bis ich nen ausreichenden vorsprung habe halt mal was anderes machen.. lebende bombe casten oder so)


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Warum ''jeder'' DD ist?Vllt. weils den leuten gefällt?
> Ich selber bin Tank DK, und mehr als zufrieden damit.


und warum gefällts jedem? das soll hier ja thema sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die meisten mögen halt lieber imba damagekanonen sein, denke ich.
keine verantwortung haben und auch nicht langweiliger healer sein, weil das nicht cool genug ist.


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Da spricht jemand mit viel ahnung.
> Ich bin wie gesagt DK tank seit Dez. 08.
> Mache jeden tag meine Hodir & Orakel dailys, zwischendurch farme ich auch Relikte, Äonenfeuer usw. IMMER mit full Deff eq. in der Frost Präsenz (Die tank Präsenz, sprich keine +15% mehr dmg wie man sie aus der Blut Präsenz kennt) und weisst wie lang ich für ein mob brauche?~5secs.Ich verlier nichts, selbst bei 3-4 mobs gleichzeitig verlier ich max. 5% HP die ich instant mit Todesstoß wieder gehealt bekomme.
> Ferals haben da ähnlich leicht.Warris und Prot Palas, kp.


als tank (egal welche klasse) killt man genau so einfach mobs wie mit jeder damage klasse.
als healer bleibt es weiterhin ein wenig schwer, wobei es auf keinen fall schwer ist.
nur so im vergleich zum tank und dd halt...
sry 4 doppelpost...


----------



## ink0gnito (9. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> als tank (egal welche klasse) killt man genau so einfach mobs wie mit jeder damage klasse.
> als healer bleibt es weiterhin ein wenig schwer, wobei es auf keinen fall schwer ist.
> nur so im vergleich zum tank und dd halt...
> sry 4 doppelpost...




Jo, genau das wollte ich damit sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur beim Deff Warri und Prot Pala war ich mir nicht sehr sicher.
Aber stimmt, zu BC zeiten war Solo farmen als Tank hart :x
Zumindest als Warri, kannte da ein kumpel der ewig für ein mob brauchte <:


----------



## Alyah (9. April 2009)

Tanken kann auch anstrengend sein. Wenn man 12 h auf der Arbeit am PC gehockt hat, sich konzentriert hat, das abends dann auch noch machen muss, dass der Heiler net verreckt, dann mach ich das 1 x und geh offline, weil einfach die Konzentration fehlt. Grade auch wenn man noch am "Üben" ist und das Tanken noch nicht so richtig drauf hat. 
Und prinzipiell sind Tanks oder Heiler dran schuld, wenn die DD's ihre Aggro nicht kontrollieren können. Das nervt auf die Dauer. Mein Main ist ein Heiler seit Jahren und ich würd gern mit meinem DK tanken, aber mal sehen. MIt Dualskillung ist man ja hier auch flexibler


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Jo, genau das wollte ich damit sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo da hat sich mittlerweile sehr viel geändert.
tanks machen echt guten dmg, wenn ich so meinem bruder zu gucke... der spielt nen krieger tank und haut die mobs wirklich sehr einfach und schnell um.


----------



## Neephreed (9. April 2009)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Achja und zu eurem Dual Spec:
> 
> Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß mit Leuten die "mal eben" umskillen weil es für die Ini gebraucht wird.
> Dual Spec ist nett gemeint aber in Wirklichkeit eine Bestrafung aller ordentlichen Spieler.
> Ich sehe es schon kommen, da hatt man dann wieder Heiler mit Dmg Equip und Tanks mit Off-Schultern weil "noch keine für mein 2.Spec Equip gedroppt sind"



Du hast so recht!! Durch das Dual-Spec wird es wohl noch schwerer an Def-Eq zu kommen, ohne das es mehr Spieler geben wird, die den Tank auch spielen können (oder wollen).
Auf der anderen Seite können dann alle 2nd-Skill-Tanks mal zeigen, wie einfach tanken ist und es wird mir (DefWarri seit Classic) eine besondere freude sein diesen Schwätzern als DD
die Aggro zu klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

also zu den Leuten, die sich über Duel Specc beschweren, wegen dem Loot:
es gibt sogenannte ,,Plündermeister."


----------



## Cupertino (9. April 2009)

Ich habn Retripala aber bekomm nie DeffEQ, weil ich eigentlich Prot skillen will. Aber wie soll man an Deff EQ kommen, wenn man für jede normale Hero ini schon Naxx25 EQ braucht, damit man ja nach 20min mit der Ini fertig ist. Ohne Gilde oder guten "Freundeskreis" geht glaub ich nichts mehr in WoW.


----------



## Sovieh (9. April 2009)

1. Tanken ist anstrengend...
Ich hab einen lvl 30Krieger und finde tanken schrecklich, muss ich aber ab und zu machen, da ich nicht eine Stunde mit Tanksuche verbringen möchte. Man muss die ganze Zeit den Bildschirm anstarren und aufpassen, dass der Heiler keine Aggro bekommt (wenn der dd Aggro zieht war er halt schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...meine Druidin habe ich auf 70 auch mal tanken lassen, es war noch schrecklicher und lief im Endeffek immer darauf hinaus, dass der Jäger die Mobs gekitet hat (ich war mit Freunden drin, da wars auch nicht schlimm, dass ich es nicht konnte) nach einigen Versuchen hab ich es dann aufgegeben und mein Prinzesschen heilt nun wieder...Da muss man zwar auch aufpassen und teilweise auf den Bildschirm starren, man kann aber auch Fernsehn und die ganze Zeit Heilungen durchspammen (auf den Tank) denn wie gesagt,wenn der DD Schaden bekommt ist er selbst schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Wenn man 80 ist und Tank, gibt es nicht viele Raidplätze (ich meine damit keine Randomraids)...dazu eine kleine Rechnung

wieviel Tanks hat man in einer Herogruppe? genau 1
wieviele Heiler hat man in einer Herogruppe? genau 1
wieviele DDs hat man in einer Herogruppe? 3

und in Raids?

Da hat man 2-3 Tanks dabei und 3- naja sagen wir mal 8 Heiler, wenn sich da mal einer mehr meldet ist es ja nicht schlimm, denn der Schaden, den die Bosse mehr machen, da sie länger leben wird ja auch logischer Weise mehr weggeheilt, da ja mehr Heiler da sind.

Ein zusätzlicher Tank hingegen steht nur in der Gegend rum und mach kaum Schaden, wenn nur ein Boss da ist, kann er auch nicht mehr tanken...also läd man halt nur 2-3 ein und alles passt.

3. Als Haudrauf kann man die ganze Zeit Fernsehn man klickt 1,2,3 und irgendwann liegt halt der Boss, beim Trash bombt man und muss auf nichts weiter achten.


----------



## Chandra12 (9. April 2009)

was viele wohl nicht wirklich beachten, ist:
tanken so wie auch heilen ist teilweise richtig anstrengend...
es macht Spaß,
keine Frage...
ich selbst bin Holypriest aus Leidenschaft und spiele ebenso mit viel Liebe meine Tankadin
obwohl mein Tank immer noch auf 71 rumwuselt, bis ich einen geeigneten Server für sie gefunden habe,
deswegen ist mein momentaner "Main" (auch wenn ich die Unterscheidungen Main und Twink nicht mag) meine Heilerin.

Punkt ist,
wenn man einen langen Abend in Naxx mit einem oder gar zwei Randoms verbracht hat,
weiß man, was man getan hat...
man ist zwar nicht körperlich geschafft,
aber geistig ziemlich ausgelaugt, vor allem, wenn man keine Easy-Mode-Addons wie "Healbot" und Konsorten benutzt, dann freut man sich, wenn alle leben und man beruhigt aus dem Raid gehen kann...

Das schlimmste ist nur, das die meisten DDs keine Ahnung haben, WIE geschafft man ist und dann Fragen wie "Gehen wir noch in ein oder zwei Heros" oder "Komm, Violette Festung hero geht doch schnell..." ablehnt und dann eine eingeschnappte Reaktion bekommt, fragt man sich wirkliuch, warum man sich das Heilerleben eigentlich antut....
aber die Antwort ist einfach... es macht trotzdem immer noch Spaß...
und wenn solche DDs das nicht einsehen...

naja, ich logg dann auf meinen DD und genieße es, wie einfach man es als einfacher Damage-Dealer hat...

So long
Chani


----------



## advanced08 (9. April 2009)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Ich habn Retripala aber bekomm nie DeffEQ, weil ich eigentlich Prot skillen will. Aber wie soll man an Deff EQ kommen, wenn man für jede normale Hero ini schon Naxx25 EQ braucht, damit man ja nach 20min mit der Ini fertig ist. Ohne Gilde oder guten "Freundeskreis" geht glaub ich nichts mehr in WoW.



schon mal dran gedacht auf nh heros zu gehen ....

hauptsache epixx abstauben =X

solche leute sind normalerweise auch die die sich mit 800dps in eine hero wagen und rumgezogen werden...


----------



## ink0gnito (9. April 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> schon mal dran gedacht auf nh heros zu gehen ....
> 
> hauptsache epixx abstauben =X
> 
> solche leute sind normalerweise auch die die sich mit 800dps in eine hero wagen und rumgezogen werden...




Du machst NH heros?<:


----------



## Fusie (9. April 2009)

Wurde ja schon oft genug geschrieben, die lieben DDler sind selber daran schuld, dass sich kaum Tanks und auch Heiler finden.
Würde man sich bei den Instanzen etwas Zeit lassen, nicht im Sinne von drin überwintern, aber im Sinne von dem Tank und Heiler Zeit zum regenerieren einräumen und nicht nur auf sich selbst und das Schadenbarometerchen schauen, würde man auch weniger Zeit auf der Suche nach Tanks und Heiler vergeuden, da diese dann auch gerne öfter (mit Randoms) in Instanzen rein gehen.

80er Paladin zum tanken, damit hat es eigentlich noch Spaß gemacht für eine Weile, nur einfach keine richtigen Anschluss an heroische Instanzen gefunden und daher auch keine Raidinstanzen von innen gesehen, was solls, Pech gehabt.

70er Krieger zum tanken, dümpelt eher als Bank und hier oder da mal etwas schmieden rum, ansonsten, keine richtige Lust den auf 80 zu bringen, auch wenn ich da schon teilweise fertig geschmiedete Tanksachen rum liegen habe.

60er Todesritter ebenso in Richtung tanken unterwegs, lange Zeit auf 60 gehalten für AV und ordentlich getwinkt, kommt ungebufft fast an 10k HP ran.
Noch ein paar gute AVs und dann ist der auf 61 und wird wohl weiter gespielt, mal schauen wie weit der kommt.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, wer Tanks oder Heiler sucht, soll mal einen spielen, nicht ziehen lassen, sondern so spielen, danach wird so mancher sich garantiert nicht mehr wundern, warum es davon so wenige gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten, einfach Neulinge unterstützen und sich so Tanks und Heiler selbst heran ziehen, von alleine werden die sicher nicht kommen und auf Bäumen wachsen die auch nicht... wie geschrieben, mit guten Gruppen macht das Tanken wirklich Spaß, mit schlechten ist es schlicht Stress.


----------



## Tramadol (10. April 2009)

Alyah schrieb:


> Tanken kann auch anstrengend sein. Wenn man 12 h auf der Arbeit am PC gehockt hat, sich konzentriert hat, das abends dann auch noch machen muss, dass der Heiler net verreckt, dann mach ich das 1 x und geh offline, weil einfach die Konzentration fehlt. Grade auch wenn man noch am "Üben" ist und das Tanken noch nicht so richtig drauf hat.
> Und prinzipiell sind Tanks oder Heiler dran schuld, wenn die DD's ihre Aggro nicht kontrollieren können. Das nervt auf die Dauer. Mein Main ist ein Heiler seit Jahren und ich würd gern mit meinem DK tanken, aber mal sehen. MIt Dualskillung ist man ja hier auch flexibler



Ja spiel deinen Dk als Tank! Mit frostskillung tankt sich da fast alles von alleine...

tod und verfall auf den boden vor dich dann den ersten mob der grp herziehen auf diesen dann seuchenstoß und eisige berührung bis dahin sollten die andren mobs da sein, dann machste pestilenz haust evtl noch den 100% crit rein und machst eisige böe so solltest ohne probs tanken können und wahrscheinlich auch noch den meisten dmg der grp fahren ^^(beim leveln, heros und raids is dann was andres)

je nach dem halt bissle anpassen aber viel mehr musste nich machen, wenn doch mal ein mob ausreißt todesgriff drauf und gut is, gibt zur not ja auch noch nen anderen spott skill....
Der rest sind nacher kleinigkeiten die einfach bissle übung brauchen zb das gefühl für die mobs wie man sie pullen muss wie man sich hinstellt um die mobs gut zu gruppieren etc


----------



## Taenor (10. April 2009)

Ich will hier gar nicht lange philosophieren, aber wie hier schon recht viele dargestellt haben, sind die Healer und Tanks in Instanzen häufig die Sündenböcke und da kann ich verstehen, warum viele da keine Lust drauf haben.

Ich persönlich spiele auch erfolgreich Level 80'er Feral-Bären, aber ich habe nach einiger Weile gemerkt, vor allem, als das Equip besser wurde, dass ich mir Random-Gruppen nicht mehr antun muss, wenn ich auch mit gleich-equipten Spielern aus meiner Gilde in Heroics gehen kann.

So läuft es denke ich bei vielen. Tanks gehen nunmal häufig in Gilden und ab dem Punkt sind sie auch schon weg vom freien Rdm-Markt, da sie leiber gildenintern gehen, als mit einem wilden Misch-Masch irgendwo reinzugehen, wo es keine Erfolgsgarantie gibt und es auch schonmal zu Verzögerungen (Wipes) kommt, die man gildenintern nicht hat, da es sich um eine eingespielte Gruppe handelt.


Just my two cents
Taenor


----------



## Kaputtnikov (10. April 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Ist es so wichtig, bei Recount oder dmg-meter unter den Top3 zu sein in einer 5er-Grp ?
> Hat man zuviel Angst / Respekt vorm Tanken ?
> 
> *Habt keine Angst ! TANKT !!!*
> ...



Sagt der "ich bin halt dd und kann nix anderes ego schurke" ja lol
jeder der denkt solln die andern halt die arbeit machen, spielt doch schurke oder?

omfg... klassisches Eigentor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruediger (10. April 2009)

irgendwie fehlt immer was ist doch immer so


----------



## Arkena (10. April 2009)

was ist Ak10/AK25


----------



## ink0gnito (10. April 2009)

Tramadol schrieb:


> Ja spiel deinen Dk als Tank! Mit frostskillung tankt sich da fast alles von alleine...
> 
> tod und verfall auf den boden vor dich dann den ersten mob der grp herziehen auf diesen dann seuchenstoß und eisige berührung bis dahin sollten die andren mobs da sein, dann machste pestilenz haust evtl noch den 100% crit rein und machst eisige böe so solltest ohne probs tanken können und wahrscheinlich auch noch den meisten dmg der grp fahren ^^(beim leveln, heros und raids is dann was andres)
> 
> ...




Auch hier nochmal, Todesgriff ist KEIN spot.

@Arkena

Archavons Kammer 10 und 25mann.


----------



## Cupertino (10. April 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> schon mal dran gedacht auf nh heros zu gehen ....
> 
> hauptsache epixx abstauben =X
> 
> solche leute sind normalerweise auch die die sich mit 800dps in eine hero wagen und rumgezogen werden...



Dann mach ich die arbeit ja doppelt. Dann farm ich erst NHs abdamit ich dann Heros nochmal abfarmen darf, ich glaub es hackt? Ich hab ja auch nichts anderes zu tun als den ganzen Tag WoW zu zocken und EQ zufarmen.^^


----------



## Westfalen (10. April 2009)

Das Problem ist als DD ist es einfacher an epics zu kommen als wenn man ein tank ist (und Gildenlos). In jeder hero wird man angemault warum man so langsam ist und jeder Wipe ist allein deine Schuld. Da hätte ich auch keine Lust zu tanken.

Werds trotzdem machen da ich keien Bock mehr habe auf das ganze gesuche nach nem Tank in jedem Channel auf Dun Morogh.


----------



## Chandra12 (10. April 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Auch hier nochmal, Todesgriff ist KEIN spot. [...]




Hauptsache groß aufspielen...

Todesgriff


Vonwegen kein Spott, wer Tooltips lesen kann...

Aber egal...


----------



## ÜberNoob (10. April 2009)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Dann mach ich die arbeit ja doppelt. Dann farm ich erst NHs abdamit ich dann Heros nochmal abfarmen darf, ich glaub es hackt? Ich hab ja auch nichts anderes zu tun als den ganzen Tag WoW zu zocken und EQ zufarmen.^^



achso. völlig unterequippt in die hero zu gehen und die andern die Arbeit machen zu lassen ist also besser?


----------



## Chandra12 (10. April 2009)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Dann mach ich die arbeit ja doppelt. Dann farm ich erst NHs abdamit ich dann Heros nochmal abfarmen darf, ich glaub es hackt? Ich hab ja auch nichts anderes zu tun als den ganzen Tag WoW zu zocken und EQ zufarmen.^^



Klassisches Paradebeispiel, warum Randoms so verschrien sind...
Wer sagt denn, dass du dich an einem einzigen Tag völlig episch ausstatten musst?
Oder siehst du das als Zwang an?
Hast du denn keine Zeit?
Stirbst du morgen?
Nein?
Ach und warum dann so eilig?
Genieß es doch einfach, mit netten Leuten Abenteuer zu erleben, irgendwann kannst du dann auch Heros gehen.
Ausserdem... versuch doch mal mit einem Freund zu zweit Burg Utgarde im normal-Modus auf 80. Das ist auch eine ziemliche Leistung, wenn man das schafft, da kann man stolz auf sich sein. Und wenn man dann auch noch nebenbei was schönes für sich bekommt ist das ja noch viel besser.


----------



## Suepermann (10. April 2009)

<<< Tank aus Überzeugung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vizard (10. April 2009)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Dann mach ich die arbeit ja doppelt. Dann farm ich erst NHs abdamit ich dann Heros nochmal abfarmen darf, ich glaub es hackt? Ich hab ja auch nichts anderes zu tun als den ganzen Tag WoW zu zocken und EQ zufarmen.^^



Wenn man kein Ordentliches EQ aus Non Heros hat hat man auch nichts in Heros verloren.
So etwas würde ich nie mitnehmen.

So nun zum Thema als DD gehe ich auch mit Randoms in Instanzen oder Raids aber als Heal oder Tank nur Gildenintern weil es mir als Tank oder Heal dann doch zu doof ist mit Randoms zu gehen.

MfG Vizard


----------



## MaxXx94 (10. April 2009)

Also ich muss jetzt ma aus Tanksicht sagen (Kriegertank) : Wenn man Tanken kann und das richtige equip hat ist das das Geilste überhaupt - Gruppe suchen ? Fehlanzeige .. Man kommt on und sofort whsipern einen die halbe FL an ob man nicht Lust hätte XY hero zu tanken oder grad ma mit obsi25 kommt. Dann sagt man zu und kommt in die Gruppe wird zu erst ma als der Retter in der Not bejubelt und bekommt die Krone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann tankt man nebenbei die ini - was als fähiger Tank kein Problem ist und fertig ist. Das beste ist man kann selbst das Tempo angeben und so einfach durch jede hero rushen. Aber das beste ist warum ich auch Tank bin . . man gibt als MT einfach überall den Ton an und sagt wies gemacht wird . .  btw kann man als MT bei satharion z.B einfach bei 40% afk gehn und kommt zurück und der boss liegt. ( vorrausetzung ist halt das man vorher genug aggro aufgebaut hat)
Das kann glaub ich keine andere Klasse ohne seiner Pflicht nicht nachzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum so wenig Leute Tank spielen? Ganz einfach weil sich zu fein sind durch die non heros zu ziehen um dort das nötige equip und Erfahrung zu sammeln.

.. war mein erster Post ..


----------



## L0rdSt3v3 (10. April 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Wenn man kein Ordentliches EQ aus Non Heros hat hat man auch nichts in Heros verloren.
> So etwas würde ich nie mitnehmen.
> 
> So nun zum Thema als DD gehe ich auch mit Randoms in Instanzen oder Raids aber als Heal oder Tank nur Gildenintern weil es mir als Tank oder Heal dann doch zu doof ist mit Randoms zu gehen.
> ...



Das lustige ist ja das man selbst mit EQ aus nh Instanzen als Tank sich anhören kann was man nicht für scheiß EQ hat. Ich bin 80er Krieger hab jegliches EQ was ich aus nonhero inzen bekommen kann an , und trotzdem höre ich nur 20k HP, das sind ja viel zu wenig blah blah lieber anderer Tank. Naja jetzt spiel ich halt kaum noch WoW weil tanken einfach ehrlich gesagt vollkommen fürn Hintern ist, man ist der dumme für alle. Wenn der Heiler mit seinem voll grünen EQ mit Heros geht ist der Tank schuld wenn mal wer stirbt oder man selber stirbt, "tank doch besser". DD's sind selber schuld das sie keine Tanks finden.


----------



## Draconic (10. April 2009)

<<-- ebenfalls Tank aus Überzeugung^^

Und mit dem Selbigen auch noch ein komplettes Heilerset... und konstante 50g Umskillkosten...
Ja was soll man sagen... man kann eben nicht beides gleichzeitig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde tanken und heilen wirklich klasse...
Und mit der Zeit entwickelt man vor den Ohren (Augen) eine Art Filter für "Der Tank/Heiler ist schuld!!!"-mimimis.
Meist ist das dann entweder so ein "nur noch ein Boss... nur noch ein Boss..." oder *kick* is ja nurn DD...
Na gut, ich geb's zu, manchmal kommt auch so ein *nur autohit* Ups, hater Aggro? DD tot? Sowas... *grins*

Aber wies das Schicksal so will... meine Freundin spielt einen Heilpriester, Gruppen suchen hab ich irgendwie nie Probleme mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Schatz, komm, wir gehen mal da hin" *in den sng schreib* 2 Sekunden später ist die Gruppe voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um beim Thema zu bleiben... 
Ich kenn das Problem mit den Tanks und Heilern.
Ich denke mal, die Hauptgründe, warum es so wenige gibt, sind eigendlich recht einfach.

1.) Was braucht man mehr in einer Gruppe? Tank/Heiler oder DD? Richtig, DDs. Theoretisch also eine größere Chance auf eine Gruppe. Theoretisch.
2.) Was levelt einfacher? Richtig. DDs. (Ausnahme ein Tank + Heiler Team, das geht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
3.) Was ist einfacher zu spielen? Richtig. DDs. Man hat weniger Pflichten in einer Gruppe, weniger, auf das man achten muss.

Und zu guter Letzt...

4.) Wer kommt einfacher an Equipment? Richtig, DDs. Warum? Weil man einem Tank "Starthero"-Equip sofort ansieht. Zitat: "Wie, der Tank hat nur 19k unbuffed?" Würde das ein DD hören? Nö, der hat ja auch in t7,5 Equip kaum die 20k angekratzt. Er brauchts ja nicht. Stimmt der Schaden, stimmt alles. Von Tanks und Heilern wird eben VIEL mehr erwartet. Davor haben einfach die meisten Leute Angst. Verantwortung. Das ist das Problem.

Naja, meine Meinung... ich schreib schon wieder zu viel, ich brech jetzt einfach mal ab, sonst werd ich hier noch zugeflamed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delfuras (10. April 2009)

hmm, also ich spiele selber einen Tank (aus überzeugung - das ist einfach das einzige was mir auf dauer spaß macht)... sagen wir mal: man findet als tank schnell ne gruppe^^ wo ein todesritter einige stunden suchen darf (naxx25 random z.b.) hat man als tank ziemlich schnell eine gruppe gefunden

also JA, das ist auf jedem server (auf dem ich bis jetzt war) so *.*

auf die frage "warum ist jeder DD" -> weils einfacher ist? die meisten drücken sich davor, verantwortung im raid zu tragen, wollen sich selbst im p3n1smeter ganz oben sehen etc.


----------



## Definition (10. April 2009)

Tank mangel gibt eigentlich nur im Random bereich. In meiner gilde haben wir ein überfluss an Tanks die alle Tanken wollen, aber man braucht für die raids nun mal nur 3 ( eigentlich nur 2 und 1off) deswegen sind viele halt dd´s oder healer. Ich denke mal das das in vielen gilden so ist.
Zu BC war mein pala healer weils da noch richtig spaß gemacht hat. Nu ist er Tank weil das nu richtig spaß macht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und weils das besste zu lvl ist 20 mobs pullen weihe und warten bis sie tot sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Achja bissel mimimi noch. Tanken lehrnen ohne Gilde in Random grupps und mit gümel ecip war net lustig. Ich weiß garnet mehr wie oft ich folgendes gespräch hatte : He biste wirklich krit immun. Ja bin ich. Biste sicher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber nu bin ich 2Mt in einer guten gilde bei der ich erst ein monat bin. Also gebt die hoffnung nich auf macht euch einen Tank.


----------



## Seawolf (10. April 2009)

Auf Kargath ist es ein zweischneidiges Schwert, für Raidinstanzen gibts genug Tanks. Für Heros ist es allerdings schwerer, für normale fast unmöglich.
Ich spiele meinen Krieger sehr gerne und vor allem sehr erfolgreich als Tank! Es gibt ganz selten Grund zu der Annahme, dass ich den Tod der Gruppe verursacht haben könnte etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem ist oft garnicht der Tankmangel an sich, sondern einfach dass einige Leute schlichtweg überfordert oder gar komplett unfähig sind. 80er Tanks die nur 1500 bps schaffen, sind eben so nicht zu gebrauchen und ich kann auch nicht allen helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG


----------



## Lurka (10. April 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> *Habt keine Angst ! TANKT !!!*
> *Bitte
> 
> 
> ...



Es existierte noch nie ein Tankmangel. Es mangelt lediglich an Tanks die bereit sind sich in Random Groups mit weiss Gott welchen Leuten sich die Rüssi verbiegen zu lassen, das is alles.
Ich z.B. tanke auch nur noch für die Gilde oder für die FL, den Rest lass ich links liegen, kann mich auch schlecht teilen. 
3 Stunden Raidtank, hier und da mal in Heros den Gildies/Kumpels aushelfen...Das sind unterm Strich schon rund 5 Stunden reines tanken.
1. Hat man dann auch irgendwann keine Lust mehr und die Konzentration sinkt.
2. Gibts auch noch nen RL



L0rdSt3v3 schrieb:


> und trotzdem höre ich nur 20k HP, das sind ja viel zu wenig blah blah lieber anderer Tank. Naja jetzt spiel ich halt kaum noch WoW weil tanken einfach ehrlich gesagt vollkommen fürn Hintern ist,



Ehrliche Meinung?
Sie hatten Recht! Was willst mit 20k HP in Heros? Sterben vielleicht? Equip craften lassen, Enchants drauf und schon müsstest du die 23k haben, drunter brauchst gar net anfangen. Deine 20k sind schneller runtergekoppt als du glubschen kannst.


----------



## advanced08 (10. April 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Auch hier nochmal, Todesgriff ist KEIN spot.
> 
> @Arkena
> 
> Archavons Kammer 10 und 25mann.



FAILED!



Cupertino schrieb:


> Dann mach ich die arbeit ja doppelt. Dann farm ich erst NHs abdamit ich dann Heros nochmal abfarmen darf, ich glaub es hackt? Ich hab ja auch nichts anderes zu tun als den ganzen Tag WoW zu zocken und EQ zufarmen.^^



LOL sorry mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen jetzt bin ich mir sogar 100% sicher das du einer von denen bist die nur rumgezogen sind und epixx sehen 

ich bin mit meinen dk und druiden auf nh instanzen gegangen nur um tank/heal eq zu sammeln und siehe da mein dd eq ist top mein tank eq top und sogar mein heal eq ....

allerdings habe ich auch eine sehr nette gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Seawolf 

kann ich nicht wirklich bestätigen ^^


----------



## Huntergottheit (10. April 2009)

ich spiele auch nen twink auf blutkessel,kann nur sagen TOTE HOSE da geht nicht viel der content ist auch etwas zurrückgeblieben,auf rajax ist es das selbe....hab mir überlegt zu transferiern ...zum glück zock ich seit paar jahren auf nera´thor


----------



## rocktboyy (10. April 2009)

ALso bei Malygos ist es jeden Tag anders gestern wurden tanks gesucht heute heiler ? morgen dds?^^


----------



## McSteel (10. April 2009)

Da ich eigentlich nur Tanks spiele bzw. gespielt habe, kann ich drei gute Gründe nennen warum ich die auf Eis gelegt habe:

1. "...nur 27k life?? Nee... das zu wenig...Hast du kein T15???"
2. "...halte doch mal die Aggro, ich geh immer drauf und kann meine 10k dps nich fahren..."
3. "...geht das nicht schneller...? Ich pull mal für dich... warum bin ich tot??? Du musst das so machen....bla"


Würde Blizz die DmgMeter sperren wüssten 75% der Spieler nicht mehr was sie machen müssten...


----------



## dragon1 (10. April 2009)

und waffen toeten menschen


----------



## Shadowforce2 (10. April 2009)

Ja find ich auch total schrecklich.
Ich als Hunter hab schon mein bestes versucht,aber sogar mein Tank Pet (ein Eber) konnte die Aggro bei Kil'Jaeden nicht halten.
Ich hasse es, hilflos zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeetoN2k (10. April 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt nur den ersten post durchgelesen.

Ich bin z.B. Fury-DD, weil
- ich keine anständige Gilde gefunden habe, die noch Tanks benötigt
- man selbst für Hero Gruppen nach EQ gefragt wird und wenn man nicht über 23k life hat mitkommt
- ohne gutes Equip/Waffe und supertollen DDs die draufbratzen wie sie wollen obwohl kein Pala/DK tankt und dann sterben/flamen
- Krieger sind momentan die schlechtesten Tanks.. Fressen am meisten Schaden und haben am wenigsten Aggroaufbau

Wenn du Tanks willst, warum spielst du dir dann nicht einfach selber einen hoch?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. April 2009)

wie da meinte einer Todesgriff sei kein spott? also ich hab gestern malygos getankt und der eine dk hat ausverstehen todesgriff auf malygos gemacht, anstatt auf den funken und schwups hat der gute sich richtung gruppe gedreht und sie mit seinem zwiebelatem totgestunken.. najo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat sich entschuldigt und war ja auch nur ein versehen und laut aggrometer war der dk auch plötzlich gleichauf mit mir ergo: spott


----------



## dragon1 (10. April 2009)

tooltip lesen ftw.
bindet 2 sek den mob an dich (todesgriff)
verwend ich immer als spott wenn grad dunkler befehl cd hat


----------



## d3faultPlayer (10. April 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> d) schurken generell vor mir als tank laufen



wobei das nicht weiter schlimm ist, wenn der schurke Schurkenhandel auf dich gewirkt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (10. April 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> wobei das nicht weiter schlimm ist, wenn der schurke Schurkenhandel auf dich gewirkt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wobei manche Schurken meinen das ständig machen zu müssen und für den Tank Pullen.
Gibts nur eins : *Kick*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solche Leute sind schnell ersetzt


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. April 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> wobei das nicht weiter schlimm ist, wenn der schurke Schurkenhandel auf dich gewirkt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch ist es wenn ich noch nicht pullen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrall13 (10. April 2009)

Also ich glaub es herrscht eher Healer Mangel, Tank sein ist doch ganz ok der macht sogar relativ guten Schaden und kann daher auch gut farmen
Ich tank gerne


----------



## Casionara (10. April 2009)

hab mir nu net alles durchgelesen doch sind viele Tanks zu verstehen wenn sie net mit rnd losziehen wollen da es eh meist nur flachköpfe gibt besonders die leute aus so mancher gammelgilde glänzen mit Inkompetenz hoch 10.
Weiterhin will jeder auch nur dmg machen was durch die absurde klassenpolitik bei Blizz sogar noch unterstüzt wird.
Früher war es gut Krieger = Tank, Priester Pala Shami und teilweise Druide als Heiler rest waren DD´s und es klappte.
Es bildeten sich recht zügig gruppen für instanzen.
Doch es wurde rumgejammert und geheult jeder will dmg machen um sich abends noch gemütlich einen von der Palme zu wedeln brvor einen mama ins Bett schickt.
Oomkins, Katzen, Rets, Shadows und das ganze gedöhns braucht kein mensch besonders da sie zumeist noch schlecht gespielt werden und equip sowie skillungstechnisch echte raritäten darstellen, aber hauptsache man kann "dmg" machen.
Zurück zu den wurzeln währe wohl angebracht die klassenwahl entscheidet über die aufgabe.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. April 2009)

Thrall13 schrieb:


> Also ich glaub es herrscht eher Healer Mangel, Tank sein ist doch ganz ok der macht sogar relativ guten Schaden und kann daher auch gut farmen
> Ich tank gerne



kann ich bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mobgruppen fahr ich als palatank sogar manchmal über 2k dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (10. April 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> doch ist es wenn ich noch nicht pullen wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok, dann ist das was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## headshooter (10. April 2009)

das beste ist sowieso, equip sammeln für jede mögliche skillung...
mein main, mein schamane wird von mir zu gildeninternen raids als ele gespielt.... fehlt mal n heiler heißts "np, ich hab ja damals in bt/swp auch healer gespielt" und ich specc fix auf heal um... top equip hab ich ja für billige dkp, weil es ja nur second gear ist bekommen...
gleiches mit meinem dk... man rennt durch heroics oder raids und sammelt einfach ein, was man kriegen kann, insofern es kein anderer für ne mainskillung braucht..
nun siehts so aus, dass mein dk n vollraidfähiger tank ist, heißt deffcap etc und aber auch ein top dd... genau das gleiche werde ich mit meinem druiden machen... die tatsache, dass man hybrid ist einfach ausnutzen!

und zu der frage, warum alle dd spielen und nich tanken wollen... ganz einfach, weil man meistens in die tonne greift und spezialisten an start bekommt, die meinen, sie können bomben, wenn noch nichmal mein death and decay liegt, die meinen der totenkopf über dem mob ist nur zur deko da und die ungemarkten mobs sind doch viel attraktiver... wenn ich ne heroic gehe, dann will ich spass haben... zu dem spass gehört nicht, schwitzend vorm rechner zu sitzen und zu schauen, dass keiner aggro zieht. bei gildeninternen runs, oder bei runs mit leuten die man kennt, bzw. bei runs mit den "guten randoms" (oh ja, die gibts auch!) ist das viel entspannter... n mobpulk steht, man bekommt die zeit, dass death and decay wenigstens einmal tickt und alles läuft perfekt... so macht das spass, jeder tank hat n schlechtes gewissen, wenn jemand aus seiner gruppe wegen aggro stirbt, zumindest gehts mir so^^
von daher, ihr randoms da draußen, nehmt rücksicht auf die gefährdete spezies der tanks!
MfG Schmolulus


----------



## Tramadol (10. April 2009)

L0rdSt3v3 schrieb:


> Das lustige ist ja das man selbst mit EQ aus nh Instanzen als Tank sich anhören kann was man nicht für scheiß EQ hat. Ich bin 80er Krieger hab jegliches EQ was ich aus nonhero inzen bekommen kann an , und trotzdem höre ich nur 20k HP, das sind ja viel zu wenig blah blah




Naja also ich komm mit lvl 77 auf 18,5k als tank und da is noch über die hälfte grünes zeug, also mit 80 und noch einigen non heros komm ich da bei weitem über 20k, evtl noch getemperter saronit helm und das andre epic craften lassen und dann sieht die sache ganz anderst aus

Enchanten is natürlich auch noch wichtig, bzw so beinrüstungen und rüstungssets vom lederfutzi kannst dir so auf alle items verteilt für geschäzte 150 Gold deine ausdauer über 100 punkte pushen


----------



## Panaku (10. April 2009)

Tank spielen hat viele vor und nachteile, wenn einer viele heros macht, dann empfehl ich ihm tank, da er dann nicht ewig warten musst um eine gruppe zu finden und die heros auch alle recht einfach zu schaffen sind.  Aber für leute die raiden wollen ist DD immer besser, da man als rar/epic-equipter DD in 25er reinkommt, als tank ist komplett epic voraussetzung.

vorteile wenn man tanks:
-das Wort eines Tanks zählt mehr als das von nem DD. (is zumindest mein eindruck)
-Man findet schnell eine Gruppe
-man wird nicht so schnell ersetzt
-man kann die raidzeiten leichter beeinflussen (bei random-raids)
-man kann manche gruppen-quests solo machen

nachteile:
-man bekommt schnell die schuld zugewiesen
-man muss meistens erst n paar mal als dd in die heros um das equip zu bekommen
-critimmunität muss erreicht werden
-man muss auf seinen ruf aufpassen, da man sonst nur noch schwer gruppen findet die einen mitnehmen
-man muss voll bei der sache sein
-dailys werden zur qual
-bg ist nur beschränkt machbar


----------



## Durbem (10. April 2009)

Also, ich bin ein guter Tank, und will eigentlich gar keinen DMG machen... Fragt mich nciht warum, aber ich will lieber einstecken, als krampfhaft zu versuchen irgendwie meine DPS zu vergrößern oder so etwas.
Das einzige worauf Tanks heute noch achten müssen, sind Werte... Parieren, Blocken, Ausweichen...

Warum soviele Leute DDs spielen? Weiß ich auch nciht. Vielleicht weil es ihr erster Charakter ist, und sie schnell voran kommen wollten, daher bei der Klasse geblieben sind, oder so etwas.
Daher, tut mir der Tankmangel vielleicht sogar ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nein, Spaß beiseite. 

Heutzutage einen Tank zu spielen ist wirklich einfach. Wenn man etwas Ahnung von den Skills hat ist es wirklich einfach. Als Krieger musste man mal durchtabben zum Gruppenaggro halten, erübrigt sich aber eigentlich schon wieder (ich hab es tzrotzdem gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und als Paladin macht man eigentlich nur Schild des Rächers, Richturteil auf den Fokus, Heiliger Schild, Weihe, Hammer der Rechtschaffenen und dann passt das. dann nur noch auf die Cooldowns achten, je nach Siegel Göttliche BItte wenns Mana knapp wird.
Der Schaden der Tanks wurde ja nun auch angepasst, also meckern kann man überhaupt nicht als Tank...

Grüße,
Durbem aka Silberbart aka Gornoth, Tank aus Leidenschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SureShot (10. April 2009)

Hallo

ich spiel ja mage leidenschaftlich habe aber auche einen full t7 dk tank ich sehe darin wo ich angfangen hab mit meinem dk zu tanken das dies ein sehr undankbarer job ist !

macht man einmal was falsch labern se alle gleich rum deswegne geh ich nur noch mit leuten die ich kenn.
ich denke bei denn heilern siehts genauso aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## ceelena (10. April 2009)

ich kann nur für echsenkessel aus meiner sicht sprechen, heal / tank mangel herrscht hier stetig. war ein guter grund meinem dk das tanken beizubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mit dem main (range dd) habe ich solange hc s / raids abgelaufen bis der dk interessant wurde und man findet immer eine grp zwecks hc daily oder gleich ein paar runs am stück


----------



## Feuerwirbel (10. April 2009)

Wenn du selbst mal einen tank gespielt hast merkst du dass tanken total langweilig ist, am Anfang ist es noch recht nett aber nach 2Monaten hat man keinen bock mehr und skillt wieder um


----------



## ink0gnito (10. April 2009)

Chandra12 schrieb:


> Hauptsache groß aufspielen...
> 
> Todesgriff
> 
> ...





Du brauchst mir hier garnicht mit deinem halbwissen an zu kommen kk?
Todesgriff = die nächsten 3 sec. des gegners sind dir sicher, danach haut er wieder ab, wenn du keine aggro aufgbaut hast.Spot = du landest bei dem gegner aggro mässig auf platz 1.
Steht auch schon zu genüge im offiz. WoW forum, also erspar mir die shice.


----------



## Drasiera (10. April 2009)

Grüße.

Kann mich Panaku nur anschließen. 
Keine andere Klasse ist so von ihrer Ausrüstung abhängig wie die Tank Klassen. Vor allem wenn es ums raiden geht und keine spielt sich so Anspruchsvoll. Ich sag ja nur Heigan-Dance. Überhaupt ist Naxx eine Raid ini die von uns Tanks so eingies abverlangt. Nur still dazustehen und aggro halten reicht da nicht mehr aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem Tankmangel ist wohl überall gleich.
Denke das liegt Hauptsächlich daran das man als DD in der Levelphase schneller voran kommt. Durch das neue addon WotLK wollen halt die meisten fix auf 80 Leveln und das geht als DD nunmal schneller.

Ich spiele WoW seit dem erscheinen von BC und hab mir eine Kriegerin erstellt und auf Schutz geskillt. 
Mit grausen erinnere ich mich noch an die Anfangszeiten. Gefühlte 5 min pro Mob, das zog sich bis Level 80 hin. Da haben auch die vielen Patches nicht wirklich viel geändert. Naja 10% Schadensmalus in Verteidigungshaltung, da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern. (Soll ja mit dem neuen Patch auf 5 % reduziert werden. Danke für nichts Blizzard.) Wenn ich da an Schutz-Palas oder Dudubärchen denke, was die an schaden raushauen und was die für einen Aggroaufbau haben. ^^

Zum Glück hab ich während des Levelns nette Leute kennen gelernt die mit mir durch alle Inis gelaufen sind. So hab ich nicht allzulange gebraucht um aufzusteigen. ^^ Nur im Solospiel zog es sich halt.

Na wenigstens kommt nun das dualspec Talentsystem. Viel zu Spät aber immerhin. So dürfte es leichter werden eine passende Gruppe zu finden.

Wobei man da auch auf die Nase fallen kann. Es liegt halt nicht jeden zu Tanken. Wenn ich da an die vielen Todesritter denke. Die mit Level 58 in die Scherbenwelt kommen und dann gleich tanken wollen obwohl sie mit ihren anderen Chars noch nie getankt haben. Das ging selten gut.

So wirds auch mit dem dualspec ablaufen. DD's oder Heiler die vorher noch nie getankt haben fangen dann an mit Level 80 als Tank in die Heros zu gehen und werden erstmal böse überrascht werden.
Aber nicht gleich aufgeben. Alles Erfahrungs,- und Übungs Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowdwarf (10. April 2009)

Kantrana schrieb:


> Kann dir sagen woran das liegt.
> 
> 1) Wie schon einer meiner Vorschreiber gesagt hat der Tank aber auch der HEiler grundsätzlich bei einem Wipe schuld sind!!




stimmt doch gar ned.... schuld is imer der hunter!!!

rofl


----------



## Royale (10. April 2009)

Also, um auch mal meinen Senf dazu zu geben:
Ich habe bisher (fast) alle Arten von Typen im Raid gespielt. Als Schurke (lvl 80) und somit Melee-DD, als Mage (lvl 80) also Range DD, mit Heal-DuDu(lvl 72) und mit Frost-DK(lvl 74), ergo Tank. 
Meine Erfahrungen bisher:
 Als DD mit gutem Addon ist es keine HErausforderug im Raid genug DPS zu fahren, Quests gehen locker von der Hand(auch recht zügig), aber es herrscht ein Überangebot an DD`s und es ist kaum noch eine HErausforderung, man hält seine Rotation ein, bei Bosskämpfen vllt mal ein bisschen BAwechselung durch deren Spells aber auch nichts großartiges.

Daher habe ich mir nen HEaler hochgelevelt. Healen ist schon ne lustige Sache. Mir persönlich macht es Spaß zu healen, man bekommt fast instant invites in raidgrps. Nur man trägt halt auch immense Verantwortung, der Tank darf nicht verrecken, die GRP sollte nicht verrecken. Vor allen DIngen bei BOssen mit AOE ist das eine Herausforderung. Aber genau darin liegt der Spaß am healen. Man hat Herausforderungen. NAchteil ist nur, Solo-Quests dauern etwas wegen fehlendem Damage, im PvP braucht man nen guten Partner/ eine gute Gruppe. Insgesamt macht es aber Spaß, auch wenn leveln und PvP mühsam ist.

Als DK-Tank habe ich die größten Probleme und raffe erst so langsam, was für eine Kunst das Tanken ist. Erst die Auswahl an Equip (Stärke, Ausdauer, Beweglichkeit, was nehme ich denn?), dann das Aggro aufbauen und letztendlich das Aggro halten. Als ich das erste mal auf lvl 62 in Bollwerken getankt habe, ist auch prompt alles gwipet, ich konnte aggro nicht halten, aber so ist das nunmal, mittlerweile kann ich es realtiv gut, hero-inzen gehe ich trotzdem nicht als tank mit, sunwell erst recht nicht. da ich aber eine gute GIlde habe, "ziehen" die mich quasi, um mir tank-equip zu besorgen. Gruppen-Q`s kann ich zwar alleine machen, jedoch dauert auch alles realtiv lang (im vergleich zu mage oder schurke), im PvP bekomme ich zwar kaum damage, aber amache auch kaum welchen. 

Letztendlich habe ich das Healen für mich entdeckt, PvP mache ich aber trotzdem lieber mit Schurke oder Mage.


----------



## Schweers (10. April 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Wenn du selbst mal einen tank gespielt hast merkst du dass tanken total langweilig ist, am Anfang ist es noch recht nett aber nach 2Monaten hat man keinen bock mehr und skillt wieder um




Besonders in Wotlk. Ich hab bis Wotlk Patch leidenschaftlich meinen Krieger als Tank gezockt, war sogar echt gut darin. Zerschmetterte Hallen waren noch richtig spassig, weil man mehr als 4 Mobs tanken musste und es großen Skill erforderte, als Krieger, dort die Aggro von allen zu halten. 
Nach dem Patch ist es nur noch maximal Totenkopf setzen, darauf anstürmen, zwei Schildschläge draufkloppen und rest Donnerknall/Schockwelle beim Trash. Bosse tanken ist in den meisten Fällen auch so langweilig, dass man nur Fehler macht wenn man einpennt vor langeweile.

Hab das Lager wie Vorposter auch zu Heiler gewechselt. Es ist derzeit das Anspruchsvollste und Abwechslungsreichste was es gibt, weil es nie einen festen Ablauf gibt, wer wann wie wo dmg kriegt. Macht einer Fehler, haste als Heiler nen Arsch voll Arbeit...und das ist es was ich will: Wie als Tank in Zerschmetterte Hallen nen Arsch voll Arbeit. Ich werd wohl nun für immer Priesterheiler sein...Shadow kommt mir nicht in die Tüte. Will ich Schaden machen, spiel ich meinen Magier oder sonstwas, was ausschließlich NUR Schaden machen kann.^^


----------



## Harloww (10. April 2009)

Lurka schrieb:


> Ehrliche Meinung?
> Sie hatten Recht! Was willst mit 20k HP in Heros? Sterben vielleicht? Equip craften lassen, Enchants drauf und schon müsstest du die 23k haben, drunter brauchst gar net anfangen. Deine 20k sind schneller runtergekoppt als du glubschen kannst.



20k HP reichen in Heroics. Locker. Wenn der Heiler einigermaßen equipt ist, reichen diese 20k auch. Nur wird man keinen Heiler finden der so mit will weil es ja alles schnell gehen muss. Also wenn dir/deiner Gruppe 20k HP nicht reichen dann könnt ihr einfach nicht spielen. Inb4 flames. Btw, GZ dazu dass du zum Tankmangel so schön beiträgst. Bist ein Held für mich.

Außerdem;

es gibt zwar viele DDs, doch nur wenige gute. Und die werden sicherlich ihre Zeit nicht in Heroics vertreiben. Jedenfalls die meisten.


----------



## Kawock (10. April 2009)

Mein Druide ist Katze, wenn mal wirklich ein Tank gebraucht wird, dann tanke ich auch, aber nicht gerne. Heilen krieg ich mit dem Druiden nicht hin, dafür aber mit dem Schamanen! 



> Shadowdwarf  	Geschrieben: Heute, 12:10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, nicht ganz.

Tank tot, Heiler Schuld!
Heiler tot, Tank Schuld!
DD tot, DD Schuld! Ganz einfach, wer als DMG-Geile-65000DPS-Monster nicht auf die Aggro achtet ist selber Schuld!


----------



## dragon1 (10. April 2009)

wieder falsch 
Tank tot, Heiler Schuld!
Heiler tot, Tank Schuld!
DD tot, DD Schuld! Ganz einfach, wer als DMG-Geile-65000DPS-Monster nicht auf die Aggro achtet ist selber Schuld!
Alle tot: hunter/dk schuld


----------



## Draconic (10. April 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Du brauchst mir hier garnicht mit deinem halbwissen an zu kommen kk?
> Todesgriff = die nächsten 3 sec. des gegners sind dir sicher, danach haut er wieder ab, wenn du keine aggro aufgbaut hast.Spot = du landest bei dem gegner aggro mässig auf platz 1.
> Steht auch schon zu genüge im offiz. WoW forum, also erspar mir die shice.



Nicht ganz richtig.
In der Programmierung ist es so, dass du bei z.B. dem Kriegerspott auf Platz 1 katapultiert wirst und der Gegner dich dann zusätzlich 6 Sekunden lang angreift. Schlägst du in den 6 Sekunden nicht zu und andere (z.B. der Heiler oder AoE) bauen weiter Aggro auf, so lässt der Gegner nach 6 Sekunden wieder von dir ab. So ähnlich auch Todesgriff, du ziehst den Gegner zu dir und er greift dich 3 Sekunden lang an. Ja, du wirst nicht auf Platz 1 katapultiert, aber für einen Tank ist es doch recht einfach, bei einem einzigen Gegner schnell auf Platz 1 zu kommen. Der Sinn des Zaubers ist damit bewirkt, der Gegner schlägt den Tank und der Tank hat Zeit, Aggro aufzubauen, genau so wie bei allen anderen Methoden. Nur eben das Grundprinzip ist anders. Aber hey, dafür fliegt der Gegner freiwillig wieder zu dir, das ist auch was wert.

Ach und zum Thema Schuld:

Tank tot, Heiler schuld,
Heiler tot, Tank schuld,
DD tot, selber schuld,
Gruppe tot, Jäger schuld.

Das ist das Ursprüngliche und das gefällt mir immer noch am Besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (10. April 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wieder falsch
> Tank tot, Heiler Schuld!
> Heiler tot, Tank Schuld!
> DD tot, DD Schuld! Ganz einfach, wer als DMG-Geile-65000DPS-Monster nicht auf die Aggro achtet ist selber Schuld!
> Alle tot: hunter/*dk schuld*



lOl? ist mir neu =X

ok gibt immer wieder leute die meinen den tank mob mit todesgriff zu pullen damit die nicht laufen müssen aber ....


----------



## Anduris (10. April 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> 20k HP reichen in Heroics. Locker. Wenn der Heiler einigermaßen equipt ist, reichen diese 20k auch. Nur wird man keinen Heiler finden der so mit will weil es ja alles schnell gehen muss. Also wenn dir/deiner Gruppe 20k HP nicht reichen dann könnt ihr einfach nicht spielen. Inb4 flames. Btw, GZ dazu dass du zum Tankmangel so schön beiträgst. Bist ein Held für mich.
> 
> Außerdem;
> 
> es gibt zwar viele DDs, doch nur wenige gute. Und die werden sicherlich ihre Zeit nicht in Heroics vertreiben. Jedenfalls die meisten.


also mit nem tank der 20k hp hat geh ich als healer und als dd auch nicht in ne hero. 
23k müssen schon drin sein und das ist auch super einfach die zu bekommen.
denn wenn jemand nur 20k hp hat gibt er sich nicht viel mühe für sein equip und das heißt dass er kein skill hat... es ist einfach so.
ungesockelt und unenchantet bedeutet für mich kein skill. ganz einfach.
man kann sich ja rüstungsteile bauen lassen oder sie selber bauen wenn man frisch 80 geworden ist.
dann verzaubert und sockelt man diese und schon springen da die 23k hp raus oder auch mehr!


----------



## Blackwing (10. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> also mit nem tank der 20k hp hat geh ich als healer und als dd auch nicht in ne hero.
> 23k müssen schon drin sein und das ist auch super einfach die zu bekommen.
> denn wenn jemand nur 20k hp hat gibt er sich nicht viel mühe für sein equip und das heißt dass er kein skill hat... es ist einfach so.
> ungesockelt und unenchantet bedeutet für mich kein skill. ganz einfach.
> ...




Kurzsichtig wie sonst was....
Als ich mit 80 meine ersten Heros gemacht hab, hatte ich noch nicht mal 20k HP ... Und damit hab ich sogar GunDrak auf Hero getankt.
Das Problem sind nicht die HP... Sondern das restliche Equip das drumherum gebaut wird. Und da haben damals enorm viele Tanks geschwächelt.
Hatten zwar tolle 25k HP ungebufft, aber waren nicht Defcap... Die sind gefallen wie die Fliegen. Hatten aber dolle 25k HP ... 

Ich hab schon vor ewigkeiten aufgehört in Randomgruppen zu tanken.
Wenn nen Magier (halb Epic) weniger DPS fährt als man selbst als Prot Pala... Alles klar. Amen Bruder.
Schurken, Katzen und Furorkrieger sind oftmals genauso Rohrkrepierer.

Warum also soll ich mir so einen Stress antun?


----------



## Wiegehtwas (10. April 2009)

Nun meiner Meinung nach ist die Sache ganz einfach.... jeder Spacken bekommt das DMG Equip in den Hintern geblasen. PVE oder PVP Zeug ist doch scheißegal ...

Es ist einfach, besonders die Stoffies haben da keine Probleme. 

Beim DK sieht das anders aus, du kommst nur mit Dk Deffklamotten weiter und die sind rar. So rar wie eben gute Tanks. Dadurch das man als Tank auch nur jede Hero einmal täglich machen kann, besteht noch die Gefahr das dir DMG Spacken das Tankequip weglooten.

Ach die so tollen Gilden ? Ist alles lächerlich, solange die besagten DMG Spacken noch nicht alles haben  haben sie Zeit, danach interessiert es sie einen Dreck ob du weiter kommst, Hauptsache sie haben Spass mit Ihren Twinks und du... ? Bleibt zwangsläufig der Tank für sie.


----------



## Anduris (10. April 2009)

Blackwing schrieb:


> Kurzsichtig wie sonst was....
> Als ich mit 80 meine ersten Heros gemacht hab, hatte ich noch nicht mal 20k HP ... Und damit hab ich sogar GunDrak auf Hero getankt.
> Das Problem sind nicht die HP... Sondern das restliche Equip das drumherum gebaut wird. Und da haben damals enorm viele Tanks geschwächelt.
> Hatten zwar tolle 25k HP ungebufft, aber waren nicht Defcap... Die sind gefallen wie die Fliegen. Hatten aber dolle 25k HP ...
> ...


klar weiß ich, dass es auf das restliche equip auch drauf ankommt, (avoid werte) aber eine gewissene hp zahl sollte man haben. 
habe halt kb auf wipen, wenn der tank 20k hp hat... komm. -.-


----------



## Draconic (10. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> klar weiß ich, dass es auf das restliche equip auch drauf ankommt, (avoid werte) aber eine gewissene hp zahl sollte man haben.
> habe halt kb auf wipen, wenn der tank 20k hp hat... komm. -.-



Was für einen Schwachsinn du verzapfst...
Woher nimmst du diese Behauptungen?
Aus Foren?
Werte sind irrelevant....
20k HP... von welchem Tank redest du?
Pala? Krieger? DK? Druide?
Es ist völlig unterschiedlich, wer wie viele HP hat.
Ein Pala hat weniger als ein Krieger, ein Krieger weniger als ein DK, ein DK weniger bis gleich viel wie ein Druide.
Warum?
Weil sie auf andere Stats achten können/müssen!
Dabei ist es scheißegal, wie viel HP der Tank hat.
Wenn der Tank 19k HP aber dafür 99% avoid hat, hält er mehr aus, als ein Tank mit 40k HP und 10% avoid.
Ist einfach so...
Ausserdem kommt es auch auf den richtigen Einsatz der Spezialfähigkeiten des Tanks an. Du hast hunderte, tausende verschiedene Methoden, dein eigenes Leben zu verlängern und es den Heilern einfacher zu machen.
Wenn du diese Methoden nicht einsetzt, machst du dem Heiler mehr Arbeit, als er eh schon hat und am Ende kann genau DAS den Wipe bewirken.
Beispiel: Maexxna in Naxxramas.
Wer sie nicht kennt: Sie castet auf alle Spieler in einem Conus vor ihr ein Gift, das die erhaltene Heilung um 75% verringert. Ein Palatank kann sich das zum Beispiel selbst disspellen und die Heiler so entlasten.
Machst oder kannst du das nicht, musst du hoffen, dass ein Schamane oder Druide schnell genug reagiert, bevor die nächste Heilung dich erreicht.
Maexxna geht ab 30% in enrage, wenn du in den Gespinstschauer kommst, musst du deinen Schildwall/Göttlichen Schutz/Baumrinde/etc. anwerfen, um es zu überleben. Machst du das nicht, wipest du in 90% der Fälle.
Klar, hier kommts auch auf HP an, aber was ich damit sagen will ist einfach:
Ein Tank, der nicht mitdenkt, kann noch so viele HP und andere Werte haben, wenn er es verkackt, ists aus.


----------



## Harloww (10. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ... komm. -.-


Mein Liebslingsargument bis jetzt.
Der einfache Content versaut die Leute einfach immer mehr, schlimm.


----------



## ctWO (10. April 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Heilen ist auch nicht so anspruchsvoll wie tanken (und ich spreche auch aus erfahrung)
> Du musst als Tank auf alles schaun, angefangen vom eigenen HP balken, übder die Castbalken der Mobs, auf den Manabalken der heiler, auf ausbrechende Mobs, cooldowns, aoe Effekte usw usw.
> Auf was muss mal als DD schaun? CDs, AoE Effekte. Fertig
> Als Heiler: CDs, AoE effekte, Mana, HP der Gruppe. fertig
> ...


this
und nichts anderes, mfg...


----------



## Zentoro (10. April 2009)

Tanken stresst -wenn die Mitspieler nicht diszipliniert sind.

Meinen Hexer spiele ich mit Beinen hoch, beim Heilen kann man schön fernsehen und tanken stresst eben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saad133 (10. April 2009)

Also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spiele seit gut BC krieger ich war bis Wotlk dd aber dann wurds mir zu langweilig also hab ich angefangen passend zur erweiterung auf Deff umzuspeccen und ich vermisse nicht die schönen zahlen die früher auf meinem bildschirm flogen wenn ich auf einen boss einschlug ..nee soviel dmg wie zu bc zeiten mach im momentan mit meinem tank auch also gute tanks sind doch schon gut mit 1,7k dps - 2k dps dabei ( raid dps ) 

natürlich am anfang hat man respeckt vorm tanken aber wenn man täglich 4-5 heros macht vergeht die angst recht schnell

ich finde tanken macht am meisten spass da man wirklich als einzige einheit in der gruppe den gewissen nervenkitzel hat
da ich persönlich 7 techs auf dauercooldown halten muss gleichzeitig auf aggro der mobs achten muss , auf pats die in heros evt. zu nahe kommen ,auf dem dmg den ich reinbekomm und ob ich evt schmuck zünden muss,meine debuffs auf dem ziel und auf die aggro des nächsten targs damit die dds nicht sofort die aggro ziehen wenn die schneller draufhaun oder sie z.b.aoe dmg machen ,auf das mana meiner grp mitglieder vorm pull , wie ich pulle und welche zeichen ich setze, wie ich laufe und wie ich den boss drehe für die dds und so das die heiler z.b. von range dds mit aoe dmg keine casts abbekommen .

viele denken das ist recht anspruchsvoll auf alles auf einmal zu achten aber z.b. ist es im straßenverkehr genauso wenn mans oft macht tut man es nacher fast automatisch ,es ist eine übungssache . wenn die tanks nur angst vor fehlern haben und die anderen member nicht enttäuschen wollen ,solltet ihr euch eins vor augen halten ..ihr geht in heros um eq zu farmen bzw marken für eq und um tanken zu üben für größere raids und wenn euch welche flamen weil ihr zu schlecht seid müsst ihr euch keine gedanken drüber machen der typ hat nix im kopf . 

für alle anderen healen ist zwar auch schwer aber es ist alles nur gewonheitssache und meistens ist bei nem wipe nicht nur einer schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (10. April 2009)

nun werde ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben, so als Range-DD(Eule ohne Pe-nismeter-Drang und ohne PVP) :

also auf "Malorne" scheint für WotLK-Content auch ein Mangel an Tanks&Heilern zu bestehen!
meine Gilde hat mich (zwar mit Augenzwinkern) auch schon gefragt, ob ich nicht "Heiler" skillen könnte -> bin seit heute aber erst lvl60 und da kommt dies beim Solo-questen gar niucht gut, wenn Du nur als Heiler geskilled bist.
Hab Anfangs auch mal Katze & Bär probiert: Katze ging so, Bär hat mir keine Spaß gemacht, somit hab ich dank den Tips hier im Forum eine Eule gezüchtet und Wahnsinnsspaß mit dem Teil. Ob ich nun im DMG vorne liege oder sogar ganz hinten, ist mir egal, wichtig für mich ist, daß der Tank schön die Aggro hält, der Heiler auf ihn aufpasst und der Rest der Gruppe sieht zu, daß Mob/Boss down gehen

vielleicht ist auch gar kein Tank-Mangel, sondern haben Tanks vielleicht Stolz und gehen nicht mehr Rnd-Grp, weil keinen Bock auf Aggro-stealing und ganz toll finde ich immer, wenn Hexenmeister schon ihren Begleiter losschicken und der Tank in die Röhre guckt (früher kamen Hexen auf den Scheiterhaufen, sollte man mit unfähigen Hexern auch mal überlegen ^^ )

tja, zu nem Tank bekommt man mich nicht überredet, ist mir zu stressig (zolle jedem guten Tank RESPEKT!) aber als Heiler könnte schon passieren, gerade mit Dual-Spec (oder wie dat heißt)

aber alle DDs über einen Kamm scheren von wegen "Recount-ge!l" finde ich unangebracht und zeugt von Unwissenheit. DDs sind einfach gut für´s Solo-Spiel


----------



## Technocrat (10. April 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Der einfache Content versaut die Leute einfach immer mehr, schlimm.



Falsch, was die Leute versaut hat, ist die Raider-Denke, das man nämlich die geistige Elite wäre, wenn man zu den wenigen gehöre, die einen Boss umlegen könnten. Solche Leute verwechseln nämlich Können mit erbringbarem Zeitaufwand. Die führte zu komischen  Verwechslungen von Spielen mit Arbeiten und daher das Gewhine in den Foren im Moment, wie Du es hier praktizierst


----------



## Teradas (10. April 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, wer als DMG-Geile-65000DPS-Monster nicht auf die Aggro achtet ist selber Schuld!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


65000DPS^^

Btt:
Ich finde das Problem mit Heilern viel schlimmer...


----------



## Harloww (10. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Falsch, was die Leute versaut hat, ist die Raider-Denke, das man nämlich die geistige Elite wäre, wenn man zu den wenigen gehöre, die einen Boss umlegen könnten.


Welche durch den einfachen Content noch öfter auftreten...



Technocrat schrieb:


> wie Du es hier praktizierst



Bitte?


----------



## Sir Wagi (10. April 2009)

Da hab ich ja was losgetreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ ...


----------



## dragon1 (10. April 2009)

naja heaben drak hero ohne wipes mit 21k hp (gebuffed)  wipelos gemacht


----------



## Dranay (10. April 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Moin ^^ ...
> Is das eigentlich nur auf dem Server Blutkessel so oder is gerade irgendwie Tankmangel ?
> Heiler-Situation is etwas ähnlich, aber nicht so gravierend ...
> 
> ...




Ich kenne das Tank Problem ebenfalls, drum tanke ich mit meinem DK auch. Zudem find ich tanken einfach interessanter als nur DD.

Problem beim DK Tank ist einfach die scheiß Crit-Imunität >.<

Ansonsten denk ich einfach, die Leute sind zufaul um zu tanken


----------



## .Côco (10. April 2009)

Ich denke auch das es eher daran liegt das sich das einige nicht trauen oder auch kein Bock drauf haben weil man halt mal mehr aufpassen muss und die Hand aus der Hose nehmen muss dabei XD

Als dd kann man ja theoretisch nebenbei noch kreuzworträtsel lösen :/  ich spreche aus Erfahrung oO

Daher hab ich mir nen Heiler hochgespielt zur abwechslung, jedoch hab ich bislang auch nur einmal was getankt (weil Paladin) und echt respekt an alle tanks! Anstrengend ist das auf jeden fall

Bei uns ist das aber auch so mit dem Tank. Kurz vorm Raid kommen sie on und danach sind se auch schon wieder weg. Gibt derzeit einfach nix zu tun, das ist ein Problem...

Ich hoffe das gibt sich bald wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

